# Liberalisierung weicher Drogen



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, heute würde ich gerne zu einer sachlichen Diskussion zum Thema "Liberal-und Legalisierung weicher Drogen" aufrufen.
Lindner, ein Vize-Vorsitzender der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion griff in einer Talkshow spontan zu einem angebotenen Joint und zog daran. Er sah die ganze Geschichte als scherzhaftes Zeichen für die Legalisierung an.
Momentan gehören Drogen wie Cannabis noch zu den Illegalen-Drogen in Deutschland, die FDP möchte dies nun ändern. Wie steht ihr dazu?

Also ich persönlich habe keine Drogen genommen und kann deshalb schlecht sagen ob ich es gut oder schlecht finde. Falls ich aber mit Ja - Nein abstimmen müsste würde ich "JA" sagen solange die Drogen keine heftige Wirkung haben und andere Mitmenschen stören.

Hier noch ein Link : Focus - Tiefer Zug and Joint von FDP Chef


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dagegen. Liegt mitunter auch daran, dass ich selbst nichtmal mehr rauche oder Alkohol konsumiere.
Weiterhin durfte ich auch schon Leute die Cannabis konsumiert haben erleben. Das ist für mich nichts positives.


----------



## Ifosil (26. Oktober 2012)

Schwere Sache, gegen Canabis hätt ich nix. Aber dafür die FDP wählen? NEIN! Diese Partei hat keine politische Berechtigung mehr, die vertritt nicht ansatzweise die Interessen der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Oktober 2012)

Also FDP wählen - nein.

"weiche", "harte", ganz egal, ich würde sämtliche Drogen legalisieren. Warum? Nicht aus purem Eigennutz, versteht sich. Aber ich finde, jeder Mensch ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, man sollte tun, was man möchte. Wenn sich einer nen Schuss setzt, schadet er mir ja direkt nicht. Was er emotional dadurch in seinem Bekanntenkreis anrichtet, ist ne andere Geschichte, klar. Sei's drum, der Konsum von Drogen an sich ist ja in D nicht illegal, Besitz etc. aber schon.
Die Vorteile davon, Drogen zu legalisieren, wären hierbei aber vielfältig: a) weil erlaubt viel uninteressanter für viele Menschen, man kommt gar nicht erst dazu, Drogen zu nehmen. b) dadurch, dass Drogen legal sind und man wohl auch in Apotheken Konkurrenzfähige Preise zum Dealer des Vertrauens einrichten könnte, bzw vermutlich sogar bessere Preise anbieten könnte (Ist ja für jeden Händler immer ne hohe Eigenmarge dabei) würde auch dem Drogenschmuggel etc. vorgebeugt werden. Auch dadurch, dass ja automatisch der Besitz und alles drumherum legal wäre, müsste man deutlich weniger Polizeipersonal, somit weniger Steuergelder, im Endeffekt gar keine mehr, dafür aufwenden, bzw. würde sogar durch die Besteuerung des Verkaufs von Drogen an sich, ja auch noch mehr Geld in die Staatskassen schwemmen, was vorzugsweise für Bildung und Medizin ausgegeben werden sollte. (Ich rede von sollte, weil das meine utopische Vorstellung ist...) Drogenkriminalität etc. würde sich auf das Minimum beschränken, dass irgend ein Spast voll drauf Amok läuft, aber das haben wir ja derzeitig auch so. Zudem könnte man, egal ob nun bei chemischen oder natürlichen Drogen, auch ein fair-trade-System einführen. Für chemische Drogen gäbe es Möglichkeiten, Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen und gleichzeitig noch das Potenzial, diese in ihrer Gefährlichkeit zu optimieren, siehe z.B. MDMA, die Pille ist immer ein Überraschungspaket, du weißt nie, ob es dich kaum, oder total wegflasht und du nicht vielleicht sogar dran verreckst. Das ist natürlich mit psychoaktiven Drogen wieder ne Andere Geschichte, aber auch hier wäre wohl optimierungspotenzial and er Substanz selbst gegeben. Für Natürliche Drogen wie H, Coke oder Gras könnte man, für die armen afghanischen, kolumbianischen etc. Bauern eine Art fair-trade Modell einführen, einerseits würden sie (hoffentlich) der Suppression der Kartelle entgehen (wohl eher nicht, da sie natürlich im Ausland angesiedelt wären und der deutsche Bürokratiedschungel da nichts zu sagen hat bzw. nichts ausrichten kann...), andererseits auch (wieder hoffentlich) mehr daran verdienen würden, das Zeug anzubauen. 

Nachteile könnten natürlich mehr Suchtis sein, hier gilt aber wiederrum, dass jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist, und, sich wohl trotz hypothetischer Legalisierung genug Abschreckung vor Drogen in der Gesellschaft etabliert hat.


----------



## derP4computer (26. Oktober 2012)

Für mich kommt das nicht in Frage, null Toleranz was das angeht, und zum Schutz der ahnungslosen User.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2012)

Drogen bleiben Drogen, egal ob Hart oder Weich und gehören damit wie bisher verboten.. Wenn jemand Gras rauchen will soll er den Rasen schneiden


----------



## Pikus (26. Oktober 2012)

Dann bin ich für ein Alkohol-Verbot. Alkohol ist eine tödliche Droge, im gegensatz zu Cannabis.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Drogen bleiben Drogen, egal ob Hart oder Weich und gehören damit wie bisher verboten.. Wenn jemand Gras rauchen will soll er den Rasen schneiden


 Als wir Deutschen in Holland einmaschiert sind haben wir leider die schönen Blumen plattgetreten, also haben die Holländer angefangen Gras anzubauen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Drogen bleiben Drogen, egal ob Hart oder Weich und gehören damit wie bisher verboten.. Wenn jemand Gras rauchen will soll er den Rasen schneiden



"Wie bisher"?? Bisher sind nicht alle Drogen verboten überleg doch mal. Drogen sind Stoffe die Abhängig machen. Neuste Studien belegen, Zucker hat das gleiche Abhängigkeitspotential wie Alk und Nikotin also ist es eine Droge.
Mit diesem Unwissen würdest du alles Kaputt machen.

Ich finde Cannabis sollte Legalisiert werden alleine aus dem Grund da es wegen dem Aspekt der Wirtschaft verboten wurde und nicht der Droge. Es gäbe in Deutschland dadurch sicherlich eine Steuer mehr und keine Cannabisdrogendealer mehr die nicht Arbeiten gehen Hart4 kassieren und immer dick Kohle haben. Die Polizei kann sich mehr um die anderen Dringlichkeiten kümmern was auch immer.
Alkohol ist die Volksdroge noch weit vor Nikotin und Co. es ist pures Gift für den Körper und führt schnell zum Tod. Warum wird es nicht verboten, weil der Mensch aus Fehlern lernt (Prohibition).

Im Iran als Beispiel wird der Verkauf von Drogen mit dem Tode bestraft und jetzt einmal raten wer das größte Drogen Problem hat.

BTW der Anbau von Cannabis ist in Holland verboten ... Haschisch kommt über den Hafen ins Land legaler Import. Cannabis kommt aus NRW und das Illegal.


----------



## regensburger (26. Oktober 2012)

Das normalisierte Drogenparadies am Ende Europas | Telepolis  einfach mal lesen. Denke könnte die Meinung des ein oder anderen ändern. Ansonsten mal nach Opium Konferenz und Wirtschaftliche Interessen USA googlen (nein keine weitere Verschwörungstheorie).


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

Klappt ja schonmal gut hier . Wir hatten heute das Thema in der Schule und ich dachte mir ach komm fragst mal die Leute bisschen aus. Falls es wen interessiert, hier sind die Nebenwirkungen laut Arbeitsblatt!

Also selbst im Internet konnte ich die Infos auf dem Arbeitsblatt nicht finden. Wurde etwas in den Text editiert damit es sich schlimm anhört?


----------



## True Monkey (26. Oktober 2012)

Und wo sind die positiven Eigenschaften von Cannabis .....gibt es gar keine ? 

vllt sollte man mal neben deinen Blatt die negativen Eigenschaften von Alkohol legen damit einem klar wird warum der erlaubt ist


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

Es geht dabei lediglich um das Rauchen von Cannabis man kann den Wirkstoff auch anders Konsumieren.
Ich denke mal, das tägliches Zigarettenrauchen schädlicher ist als gelegentliches Cannabis rauchen. Es geht ja um die Zufuhr an Schadstoffe. Kein Kiffer wird soviel Zeug rauchen wie einer der eine Schachtel Zigaretten am Tag raucht. Zum kiffen sollte man Tabak ohne Zusatzstoffe verwenden denn die sind bei Zigaretten neben dem Teer auch stark Krebserregend. Tabak enthält auch Polonium was sich in der Lunge sammelt und zu Mutationen führt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Oktober 2012)

FDP ist halt ein Kasperleverein. Ich habe früher oft Marihuana geraucht.  Das Zeug macht in erster Linie faul und dumm. Diese Schei.... sollten sie weiterhin verbieten bzw nur auf Rezept an Kranke ausgeben. Marihuana kann nachweislich schmerzlindernd wirken, weswegen es auch schon in den USA in immer mehr Staaten zur medizinischen Verwendung zugelassen wird.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei lediglich um das Rauchen von Cannabis man kann den Wirkstoff auch anders Konsumieren.
> Ich denke mal, das tägliches Zigarettenrauchen schädlicher ist als gelegentliches Cannabis rauchen. Es geht ja um die Zufuhr an Schadstoffe. Kein Kiffer wird soviel Zeug rauchen wie einer der eine Schachtel Zigaretten am Tag raucht. Zum kiffen sollte man Tabak ohne Zusatzstoffe verwenden denn die sind bei Zigaretten neben dem Teer auch stark Krebserregend. Tabak enthält auch Polonium was sich in der Lunge sammelt und zu Mutationen führt.


 
Ich kenne niemanden der gelegentlich Canabis raucht.
Die, die das rauchen, rauchen nebenbei auch normal Zigaretten. 
Und ich weiß nicht was da für ein Zeug mit drin ist wenn ich von einem Dealer Canabis kaufe. Wer weiß mit was der das streckt? Weißt du es?


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich weiß nicht was da für ein Zeug mit drin ist wenn ich von einem Dealer Canabis kaufe. Wer weiß mit was der das streckt? Weißt du es?


 Mit verschimmelten Graß vielleicht.


Aber zu den gelegenheits Kiffern habe ich noch einen guten ....

Das sind die Schnorrer, selber nie was kaufen aber immer bei den anderen Mitrauchen.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Oktober 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Tabak enthält auch Polonium was sich in der Lunge sammelt und zu Mutationen führt.


 
Da musst du aber wirklich, wirklich viel rauchen, dass das Polonium in deiner Lunge anfängt, eine Mutation hervorzurufen - davor stribst du daran, dass deine Lunge vollkommen zugeteert ist und du einfach keine Luft mehr bekommst - und bevor das passiert, bist du entweder an Lungenkrebs gestorben, oder hast schlichtweg mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, weil du die Schmerzen in deiner Lunge nicht mehr ausstehen kannst, bzw keine zwei Stufen einer Treppe mehr hochgehen kannst, ohne wie ein Fisch auf dem Trockenen zu röcheln. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die, die das rauchen, rauchen nebenbei auch normal Zigaretten.
> Und ich weiß nicht was da für ein Zeug mit drin ist wenn ich von einem  Dealer Canabis kaufe. Wer weiß mit was der das streckt? Weißt du  es?


 
Gibt genug Nichtraucher, die kiffen. 
Und naja, Gras ist jetzt nicht so das Überraschungspaket wie z.B. Kokain, dass sich wiederrum sehr gut strecken lässt. Man kann sich ziemlich sicher sein, dass man hier entweder gutes Zeugs erwischt hat, oder es eben einfach nicht knallt, aber es ist ohnehin so billig, dass man es gar nicht strecken braucht. Kann natürlich gut sein, dass irgend ein unerfahrenes Depperl mal Oregano kauft, das raucht und denkt, es sei Zeug. Allerdings kann hierbei auch der Placebo-Effekt sehr, sehr hilfreich sein xD



Split99999 schrieb:


> FDP ist halt ein Kasperleverein. Ich habe  früher oft Marihuana geraucht.  Das Zeug macht in erster Linie faul und  dumm. Diese Schei.... sollten sie weiterhin verbieten bzw nur auf Rezept  an Kranke ausgeben. Marihuana kann nachweislich schmerzlindernd wirken,  weswegen es auch schon in den USA in immer mehr Staaten zur  medizinischen Verwendung zugelassen wird.


 
In maßen, oder in Massen? In maßen wohl kaum, zwar setzt sich das THC zwischen den Synapsenspalten ab, was zu dem "Verdummungseffekt" führt, kann aber bei mäßigem Konsum kaum so viele Synapsen blockieren, dass man davon tatsächlich etwas merkt. In Massen, bzw. als jemand, der schon seit x-Jahren x-Jollys die Woche zieht, ja - da wird man tatsächlich "dumm" von. Die Faulheit an sich setzt wohl eher mit der Mentalität des Menschen selbst ein, bzw. natürlich auch unter Einfluss des Ganzen. 



Ich find's generell interessant, wie hier Drogen von manchen verteufelt werden, die absolut nicht mit der Materie vertraut sind. Nehmt doch mal die Scheuklappen ab, bevor ihr über etwas urteilt. Die widerlich aussehende Suppe, die ihr vor euch auf dem Tisch stehen habt, könnte vielleicht doch gut schmecken, man müsste sich nur überwinden. (Nein, ich möchte nicht zum Drogenkonsum anstifen - aber diese typisch-Deutsche Mentalität, von wegen "kenn ich nich, mag ich nich, will ich nich, gehört verboten" kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Und nein, das soll keine rassistische Bemerkung sein oO)

Generell wundert es mich, warum denn dagegen sein? Wie wäre denn das Leben in Deutschland anders, wenn das legalisiert wäre? Wer es braucht holt es sich sowieso, ich denke kaum, dass das viel Einfluss auf die Privatleben derer menschen nehmen würde, die ohnehin nicht vorhaben, so etwas jemals zu konsumieren, legal oder illegal. Theoretisch müsste doch auch nach einem kompletten Alkohol-/ & Rauchverbot gefordert werden, oder? DAS betrifft sogar tatsächlich viel mehr Menschen im Privatleben, als der Konsum von Skunk, beides ist wesentlich tödlicher. Und nicht nur, auf die absoluten, sondern auch auf die relativen Todesfälle gesehen - wobei man beim Rauchen bloß von spät- und nicht von Direktfolgen sprechen kann und da vertraue ich den Studien nicht so ganz. 400 000 Tote pro Jahr durch's Passivrauchen? Ich schätze, da wurden alle mitgezählt, die irgendwie durch irgend eine Lungenkrankheit verreckt sind. Und das hat auch andere Faktoren als bissi Tabakrauch, in unserer Luft schwebt viel Mist rum, den wir dummerweise täglich einatmen. Nicht, dass ich nicht anerkenne, dass Passivrauchen schädlich ist, das natürlich schon. 

Genauso um mal noch Alkohol als Beispiel herzuziehen: Da gibt's jedes Jahr genug Verkehrstote, einfach dadurch, dass irgend ein Depp besoffen gefahren ist, weil er sich, Alkoholeinflusstypisch, selbst überschätzt hat.
Der Stoner würde aber nicht mit dem Auto nach hause fahren. Er würde eher sagen: "Oida, krass flasht mich das Zeug, ich bin änd down. Und ne ey, Autofahren, ist mir gerade viel zu stressig der Act, Lichter und so, viel zu derbe. Ich bleib lieber hier liegen und bau noch einen. Wo bin ich überhaupt?"

Achja, natürlich sind Alkohol und Zigaretten einfach noch nicht verboten, weil sie seit Urzeiten unserer europäischen Kultur angehören und man sich damit immer sozialisiert hat. Auch wenn sie teilweise schädlicher sind, als andere Drogen. Ich hoffe, ich konnte behilflich sein und die Diskussion mal etwas anheizen, vielleicht auch auf ein intelektuelleres Niveau bringen als "dagegen / dafür / wat'n Sch*" - ich finde das nämlich durchaus interessant.


----------



## target2804 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich befürworte die weitere Legalisierung von Teein, Coffein, Nikotin, Schüttelstoffen und C2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2012)

Jedem seine Meinung, ich selber war auch lange genug in Ländern wo man das Zeugs für ne Mark das Kilo bekam.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Kilo?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich befürworte die weitere Legalisierung von  Teein, Coffein, Nikotin, Schüttelstoffen und C2


Coffein und Teein sind übrigens exakt das gleiche. 

Von mir aus können sie es erlauben. Alkohol ist viel schädlicher und auch erlaubt.
Und alles was irgendwie schädlich ist verbieten geht auch nicht. Dann ist fast alles verboten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, ich hatte damals für ein paar ausrangierter Stahlstroppen mal 2 große Plastiktüten von dem Zeugs angeboten bekommen ( frisch gepflückt )


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

Ach joa, so als Zimmerpflänzchen wieso eigentlich nicht


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2012)

*Thallassa* 

Zigaretten und Alk wirken nunmal anders. Diese Drogen passen besser zur Mentalität bzw. Kultur des deutschen Volkes. Ist einfach so. Das ist der einzige Grund dafür, weshalb Cannabis in Deutschland verboten ist. Ist ne willkürliche Sache, die ich allerdings unterstütze. Ich hab Cannabis mal in maßen als auch in Massen konsumiert und finde, das Zeug macht eben nur dumm und faul. Damit meine ich aber nur für die Dauer des Rausches.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich ne ganz "schöne" Drogenkarriere hinter mir (darunter auch so einige harte Drogen) und kann rückblickend nur sagen: Die Realität ist nüchern am besten. Das Leben ist Droge genug. Ich trink alle paar Wochen mal ein Bier und rauch 5 Fluppen am Tag und ich bin glücklicher als mit jeder Droge auf der ich war. :p


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Coffein und Teein sind übrigens exakt das gleiche.
> 
> Von mir aus können sie es erlauben. Alkohol ist viel schädlicher und auch erlaubt.
> Und alles was irgendwie schädlich ist verbieten geht auch nicht. Dann ist fast alles verboten.



zB Zucker  erinnert mich jetzt an Demolition Man wo alles verboten war 

aber zurück zum thema

Das Legalisieren bringt an sich Vorteile aber auch Nachteile, prinzipiell sollte man abwegen in welchen grenzen und Richtlinien man legalisiert und auch von anderen lernen die das bereits getan haben.


Nur sollte man dafür sorgen da nicht wie bei Zigaretten ein Konzern sich eine goldene Nase verdient, da tauscht man ja nur einen Dealer gegen einen anderen


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2012)

Du weißt schon wer den Löwenanteil beim verkauf von Kippen kassiert oder ?
Und wenn derselbe wüßte wie er seine Steuermarke an der Pflanze auf der Fensterbank bekäme wäre es schon längst erlaubt


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Coffein und Teein sind übrigens exakt das gleiche.



Eigentlich ist es ein Alkoloid. Der Name kommt halt davon dass es im Kaffee zuerst entdeckt wurde.


----------



## nay (27. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Drogen bleiben Drogen, egal ob Hart oder Weich und gehören damit wie bisher verboten.. Wenn jemand Gras rauchen will soll er den Rasen schneiden


 Ich sehe den Sinnzusammenhang in deinem Satz nicht. Wenn du harte und weiche Drogen dumm findest, dann wäre der logische Schluss sie nicht zu nehmen und nicht allen anderen die Drogen zu verbieten.
Wenn die sog. "Mehrheit" eine Minderheit unterdrückt dann ist das keine Demokratie mehr sondern etwas was man umgangssprachlich Faschismus oder Diktatur nennt.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (27. Oktober 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich ne ganz "schöne" Drogenkarriere hinter mir (darunter auch so einige harte Drogen) und kann rückblickend nur sagen: Die Realität ist nüchern am besten. Das Leben ist Droge genug. Ich trink alle paar Wochen mal ein Bier und rauch 5 Fluppen am Tag und ich bin glücklicher als mit jeder Droge auf der ich war. :p


 Die schlimmste Droge auf der ich war, war CS


----------



## xnotnax (27. Oktober 2012)

Wiche Drogen sind der Perfekte einstieg zu harten Drogen. 50% der Leute die Gras probieren werden sicherlich auch LSD oder anderes konsomieren und abhängig werden.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2012)

hmm.... knnap 10 Mil. Menschen haben in Deutschland schon mal Cannabis probiert.

Deiner Theorie zur Folge gibt es also 5 Millionen die abhängig sind von harten Drogen 
Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das es mehr sind wie Alkoholabhängige (ca 3 Mil.) 

Und wenn wir schon mit Prozentzahlen um uns schmeißen ....7,4 % der gesundheitlichen Störungen und vorzeitigen Todesfälle in Europa werden auf Alkohol zurück geführt.

Und wieviele Cannabistote gibt es jährlich ?


----------



## nay (27. Oktober 2012)

Was soll den eine Einstiegsdroge sein? Völlig bescheuert der Begriff.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre das Zeugs was für den Taschengeldtarif auf dem Schulhof oder in der Disse usw bekommt. 
Außerdem wer mal Gras raucht kann natürlich leichter auf den Geschmack kommen auch härtere Sachen zu probieren


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja es wurden und wird soviel Lügen über Canabis verbreitet.(Canabis wurde verboten,weil die USA ihre Baumwolle hier verkaufen wollte)
Einstiegsdroge..die erste Droge die bei mir einen Rausch auslöste,war der überall verfügbare Alkohol.
Mit 18 Jahren hab ich zum ersten mal gekifft.
Hab danach kaum noch Alkohol getrunken,weil der Alkohol in meinem Leben ne menge ärger verursacht hat.(Canabis ist auch kein Engel)
Canabis sollte man auf jeden fall Legalisieren oder Alkohol verbieten.
Aber noch besser lebt man ohne Drogen.
Nach jedem Hoch kommt ein Tief.
Bei fast jeder Droge bekommst du vom wahren Leben nicht mehr viel mit.
Dafür ist das Leben zu kurz.
Seit 11 Jahren Trinke ich nichts mehr.Ca. 13Jahre Kiff ich nicht mehr.
Mir gehts Prima mit der Realität.
das reicht fürs erste .

PS:Hab alles durchprobiert,ausser Crack und Angeldust.
Die Leute die Kiffen, interesiert ein verbot herzlich wenig.
Und das mit dem immer härtere Drogen nehmen stimmt auch nicht.
Eher sehe ich ein Problem darin,das ein Kiffer sich auf der Ilegalen Scene rumtreiben muss,
wo auch andere Drogen angeboten werden.
Und wenn die Erwachsenen einem erzählen das die Drogen so gefährlich sind,man es selber ausprobiert(Kiffen) und festellt ,das stimmt gar nicht,dann sind die andern Drogen ja bestimmt auch nicht so gefährlich^^.(die Erwachsenen gönnen einem ja nichts)
Pps.:mein Deutsch war schon vor dem Kiffen nicht das beste


----------



## nay (27. Oktober 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre das Zeugs was für den Taschengeldtarif auf dem Schulhof oder in der Disse usw bekommt.
> Außerdem wer mal Gras raucht kann natürlich leichter auf den Geschmack kommen auch härtere Sachen zu probieren


 
Ich kann verstehen wenn Kiffer durch ihren Dealer oder ihr Umfeld tiefer in den Drogensumpf gezogen werden. Aber ich wüsste nicht, dass die Substanz THC einen dazu bringt härtere Drogen zu nehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

Dazu bedarf es nicht immer das Umfeld, da kann es schon reichen das der Stoff nicht mehr reindröhnt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Oktober 2012)

Dann trinks du dir ein Bierchen dazu und es dröhnt wieder^^.
Gefährlich ist ,das der THC -gehalt durch züchtung immer höher wird.
Das kann Psychosen auslösen und Angstzustände.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2012)

Völliger Blödsinn zu glauben das Kiffer auf einmal umschenken und Upper nehmen ....denn die gängisten Harten Drogen sind alles Upper und keine Downer wie Dope.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Oktober 2012)

Kanabis ist eine weiche Droge.


----------



## nay (27. Oktober 2012)

Canabis ist im meinen Augen von der Gefährlichkeit irgendwo zwischen Cola und Bier trotzdem wird man der Freiheit beraubt Canabis zu konsumieren. Eigentlich ein Skandal und ein Fall für den Genfer UN-Menschenrechtsausschuss oder den EU Gerichtshof wegen der Verletzung der Menschenrechte.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Oktober 2012)

xnotnax schrieb:


> Wiche Drogen sind der Perfekte einstieg zu harten Drogen. 50% der Leute die Gras probieren werden sicherlich auch LSD oder anderes konsomieren und abhängig werden.


 
Das liegt aber nicht an der Droge,sondern an der eigenen Problembewältigung.
Warum trink ich ,Kiff ich  usw.
Die Leute die nichts verdrängen wollen, mit der Droge,stehen ansich nicht so in der Gefahr Harte Drogen zu konsumieren.
Ausserdem ist immer ein Umfeld da,was einen beeinflust.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

Dann bin ich halt " Blöd ", aber die Chance besteht das man nach dem Gras zu anderen Sachen greifen kann. Das wäre dann mein Schlußwort


----------



## godfather22 (27. Oktober 2012)

Das ich nicht lache (ha... Ich lach ja doch). Wollt ihr wissen warum Cannabis in Deutschland und weiten Teilen der Welt verboten ist? Weil es eine günstigere und leichter anzubauende Alternative zu Baumwolle darstellt. 
Das hat den großen Erzeugern nicht gefallen und schon haben ein Paar Schmiergelder den Besitzer gewechselt, dann noch ein Paar Kampagnen und puff ist es illegal. Im Gegensatz zum weitaus gefährlicheren Alkohol erzeugt Cannabis übrigens keine körperliche Abhängigkeit und das Argument mit der Einstiegsdroge halte ich für Schwachsinn. Das haben auch Studien belegt ( http://m.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeb...asch-ist-keine-einstiegsdroge_aid_548005.html ). Wenn man zu dumm ist um sich zu informieren ist man selber Schuld und nicht das Gras. 
Mit der Verunreinigung hast du vermutlich recht. Aber angenommen Cannabis würde legalisiert werden gäbe es dieses Problem nicht, da es bestimmt wieder eine "Cannabis-Verordnung" geben würde, in der mal wieder alles zu dem Thema festgelegt werden würde. 

In den Niederlanden ist Cannabis legal und obwohl du, wenn du durch Amsterdam läufst an jeder Ecke den süßen Duft von Gras wahrnimmst sind die Holländer auch kein Stamm von auf Bäumen lebender irren. 

Angenommen Gras währe ab 18 erhältlich würden wahrscheinlich weniger Leute das Zeug rauchen als vorher, denn: Viele Leute unter 18 gehen zum Dieler des Vertrauens am nächsten HBF und haben genausogut zugriff zu dem Zeug wie 40jährige. Wäre es legal würde man überprüfen, wie alt die Konsumenten sind (auch wenn das mit dem Alkohol nicht so gut klappt  ) DENKT DOCH ENDLICH MAL AN DIE KINDER ^^

Überhaupt was haben so ein Paar Schlipsträger damit am Hut, was ich rauchen will oder nicht. 
Ich hätte gerne mal ein Argument, dass auch wirklich auf Fakten beruht, damit haben's unsere Politiker auch nicht so richtig. 
Und zum Abschluss noch ein Schlusswort: ich bin kein Kiffer bin aber für die Legalisierung von Cannabis (unter kontrolliertem Verkauf), jedoch bin ich gegen synthetisch hergestellte Kristalline, die aus einem Menschen einen verpikelten Zombie machen (Zeugs wie Crystal).

Edit:


			
				KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Gefährlich ist ,das der THC -gehalt durch züchtung immer höher wird.
> Das kann Psychosen auslösen und Angstzustände.



Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## xnotnax (28. Oktober 2012)

In der Schule hatte ich mal 3 Leute gehabt die angefangen haben Regelmäßig Cannabis zu konsomieren. Heute 5Jahre später erkennt man sie kaum wieder. Träge, manchmal total schläfrig oder garnicht da wo sie sind sondern total in ihren Fantasien vertieft. Fest steht, das diese Droge in der Wachstumsfase dumm macht. Mag sein das es mit 40 oder so nicht mehr der Fall ist. Ach ja zu den Thema 50%. Sorry eine 0 zu viel  und es ist nicht meine Theorie. Das Hauptproblem wird auch sein das in den Gras was du hier in Deutschland kaufst Substanzen drin sind um schneller auf ein Gramm zukommen wie z.B. Sand, Bleiplätchen und was weiß ich nicht alles noch.
Und ja ich bin auch für eine Legalisirung von Drogen... aber erst im Rentenalter =P dann ist es sowie so egal


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

habe auch einige Freunde die kiffen aber denen geht es allen gut. Die die ncht meine Freunde sind sind hingegen aber ziemlich.. wie soll ichs sagen... retarded. Wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum sie nicht mehr meine Freunde sind und noch ein +Punkt für die Leglisierung (siehe mein Post oben)


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Wer der ganzen Tag an der Bong lutscht wird natürlich zu einer totalen Null. Was glaubst du wie schlecht es deinen Freunden ginge würden sie jeden Morgen eine  Flasche Obstler kippen?
Wer sein Leben mit Drogen kaputt macht soll sich seinen Darwin Award abholen und fertig. Gibt genug Leute die mit Drogen umgehen können (und daran Freude haben).


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, ich bin mit Samy Deluxe aufgewachsen.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgJagDL0X2E

Kiffen war für mich völlig normal und das ist gerade das Heimtückische - kiffen für normal und den berauschten Zustand für cool zu halten. Früher oder später kann sich dann eine innere Stimme melden, die da fragt, ob es vielleicht noch viel coolere Rauschzustände gibt? Und dann stehste im schlimmste Fall 10 Jahre später mit 3 Zähnen in der Fresse verwahrlost am Hauptbahnhof mit ner Bierdose in der Hand. Ich hab damals schon ziemlich früh die Notbremse gezogen, aber viele schaffen das nicht. Von daher kann Cannabis durchaus ne Einstiegsdroge sein. Kann.


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. Oktober 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> ...In den Niederlanden ist Cannabis legal und obwohl du, wenn du durch Amsterdam läufst an jeder Ecke den süßen Duft von Gras wahrnimmst sind die Holländer auch kein Stamm von auf Bäumen lebender irren...


 
Auch in den Niederlanden ist Cannabis illegal. Kleinstmengen zum eigenen Gebrauch werden lediglich geduldet. Eine Legalisierung wird es auch dort nie geben.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Oktober 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin mit Samy Deluxe aufgewachsen.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgJagDL0X2E
> 
> Von daher kann Cannabis durchaus ne Einstiegsdroge sein. Kann.




Alkohol ist die Einstiegsdroge.
Und wie vorher erwähnt,wird in Holland Canabiskonsum ,nur Geduldet.


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär sogar dafür, alle Drogen zu legalisieren. In Portugal wurde das vor einigen Jahren ebenfalls gemacht, da dort die Zahl der HIV-Infizierungen durch Drogenspritzen und die Zahl der Toten durch übermäßigen Drogenkonsum stark zunahm.

Dann hat sich die portugiesische Regierung entschieden, eine Menge (oder sogar alle? Bin mir grad nicht mehr 100% sicher) zu legalisieren um das Problem auf die Weise zu bekämpfen. Und siehe da: Rund 5 Jahre nach Legalisierung sind die Zahlen der Toten durch Überdosis um gute 50% zurückgegangen und die Zahl der Neuinfizierungen von HIV durch dreckige/gebrauchte Drogennadeln sind um 80% gefallen. Die behandeln das dort nun einfach richtig. Drogensüchtige werden nicht mehr stumpf ins Gefängnis gesteckt, die Leute werden in Behandlungscenter gebracht wo sie betreut werden und den richtigen Umgang mit Drogen lernen.

Und hier im Thread gehts nun hauptsächlich um Gras...natürlich sollte man Gras legalisieren, das hätte man schon vor Jahren tun sollen. Die Zahl der Leute, die es konsumieren würden, wird dann vermutlich für 'ne ganz kurze Zeit ansteigen, aber sobald die meisten Leute es dann mal ausprobiert haben, wird die wieder zurückgehen. Und die Leute die überbleiben und weiterkiffen..die kiffen halt, wen juckts. Ich persönlich guck mir lieber jemanden an, der sich 1-2 Tüten dreht und raucht anstatt jemanden, der sich fast ins Koma säuft. Aber naja, das ganze ist ne riesen Propaganda, die mittlerweile so tief in den Köpfen der Leute drinsitzt, dass man sofort schief angeschaut wird, wenn man jemandem erzählt, dass man zb. Marihuana konsumiert. Dann ist man gleich der Drogenjunkie. Und nachdem die Leute dann abfällige Bemerkungen machen oder einen mit schiefen Blicken würdigen schauen sie  zurück in ihr Glas voll Alkohol und besaufen sich weiter. Tolle Welt.

Man muss sich nur mal die Statistiken jedes Jahr angucken, wieviele Menschen durch Alkohol sterben. Wieviele gemeldete Tote durch Marihuana gibt es? Ich würd mal schätzen...0. Das Marihuana Krebshemmend wirkt (natürlich in Maßen, wie alles andere auch) wissen auch die wenigsten.

Ich versteh das einfach nicht. Alkohol wird erlaubt, ja ist sgoar in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft schon normal und bei erschreckend vielen Leuten schon im Alltag eingebunden aber die "bösen" Drogen, das Marihuana zum Beispiel, sind weiterhin überhaupt nicht zu dulden.

Ich persönlich trinke übrigens keinen Alkohol, konsumiere aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen gerne mal mit Freunden Marihuana. Und ich lebe noch. Habe Arbeit, Freunde, ein soziales Umfeld...

Grüße


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. Oktober 2012)

Außerdem ist es keine kluge Politik Abhängige Einzusperren und zu Kriminalisieren.
Was  bewirkt man damit ??
Verändert man das Denken und Fühlen der abhängigen ??
Lieber eine Therapie als Knast ??
Wer sich ändern will,kann genug Hilfsangebote in anspruch nehmen.Aber freiwillig.


break:Weg mit der Sommerzeit !!btt.


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt viele positive Punkte für die legalisierung von Gras und anderen Drogen, die auf spekulation beruhen aber mindestens genausoviele gegen Gras, die einfach mal eben so rausgehauen werden un die Bevölkerung zu beeinflussen. 
Ich hätte wirklich mal gerne einen Punkt in dem Marihuana schlimmer sein soll als Alkohol. Natürlich einen wirklich bewiesenen, mit seriöser Quelle und allem drum und dran. Ich habe während meinen Recherchen nämlich keinen gefunden.
Gut in den Niederlanden ist es "nur" geduldet, aber dennoch laufen dort z.B. Frauen im Alter meiner Mutter mit einer dicken Tüte im Mund durch die Straßen und keinen interessierts und das war der Punkt auf den ich hinaus wollte. Es ist dort nichts wirklich besonderes. Hier in Deutschland muss man in seiner Wohnung hocken und hinter Geschlossenen Vorhängen sich wie ein Kriminäller Fühlen, wenn man mal ne Tüte Raucht, natürlich vereinsamt man dann. Aber was wäre wenn man sich einfach mal in einem Starbucks (anspielung auf Coffeeshops) mit seinen Freunden treffen könnte und das Zeug da konsumiert? Würde man dann immer noch vereinsamen, oder seinen Job vernachlässigen? Ich denke nicht.
Regt euch bitte nicht über meine Rechtschreibung auf ich bin gerade erst aufgewacht


----------



## KaterTom (28. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben doch schon eine legale Droge: den Alkohol. Unter dessen Einfluss wird weiss Gott schon genug Unheil angerichtet! Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Drogen!


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon eine legale Droge: den Alkohol. Unter dessen Einfluss wird weiss Gott schon genug Unheil angerichtet! Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Drogen!


 


godfather22 schrieb:


> einen wirklich bewiesenen, mit seriöser Quelle und allem drum und dran[/SIZE]



Kann deinen einwand verstehen hat aber keine wirkliche Grundlage.


----------



## Fexzz (28. Oktober 2012)

SAFER - Marijuana vs. Alcohol

Hier kann man übrigens auch einiges nachlesen. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass dort alles stimmt, was die schreiben, aber das meiste lässt sich auch in einer Menge anderer Quellen wiederfinden.

Aber naja, die ganze Diskussion ist denke ich relativ sinnfrei, man könnte die besten Argumente und alles aufführen, die meisten Leute würden doch auf ihrer Meinung beharren, weils mittlerweile einfach so tief in den Köpfen verankert ist.


----------



## Low (28. Oktober 2012)

Cannabis legalisieren wie in den Niederlanden


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Weißt du auch woher die Coffeeshops Cannabis kaufen der Anbau ist ja nicht legal. Das System bei denen ist Müll.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Oktober 2012)

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Zieht doch einfach nach Holland. In D. ist es nunmal verboten und das wird es sicher auch bleiben. Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass es irgendwann in einem Bundesland als Arznei zugelassen wird.


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Weißt du auch woher die Coffeeshops Cannabis kaufen der Anbau ist ja nicht legal. Das System bei denen ist Müll.


 
In Endeffekt ist es doch scheißegal woher das Zeug kommt, Tatsache ist jedoch dass das System funktioniert und daher kannst du nicht einfach pauschal sagen, es sei Müll.


----------



## xnotnax (28. Oktober 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass es irgendwann in einem Bundesland als Arznei zugelassen wird.



Und genau hier sehr ich den einzigen Vorteil von der Legalisierung von Cannabis. Es gibt für Menschen die unter Zwängen wie zucken mit den ganzen Körper ohne es zu wollen eine Cannabis Therapie, wenn sie sich einen "reingezogen" haben können sie genau so Leben wie wir auch. Ohne Zuckungen.... Das Problem ist, dass Cannabis Illigal ist und das Medizinische Cannabis 80€ kostet und das glaube ich bei gerade mal 3g. Bei einer Legalisierung wird auch das Medizinische billiger werden.


----------



## Low (28. Oktober 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Weißt du auch woher die Coffeeshops Cannabis kaufen der Anbau ist ja nicht legal. Das System bei denen ist Müll.


 Weiß ich aber danke für den netten Hinweis.

EDIT:
@xnotnax
hab gelesen das 1gr. ca 14$ kostet, in DE würden die Krankenkassen bestimmt was übernehmen. Soviel kostet auch "Premium" Ware in DE oder Holland


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon eine legale Droge: den Alkohol. Unter dessen Einfluss wird weiss Gott schon genug Unheil angerichtet! Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Drogen!


 
Wir haben neben den Alkoholkonsumenten auch Cannabiskonsumenten, ob legal oder illegal. Das einzige was dieses Verbot gebracht hat sind hohe Kosten für Polizei und Rechtssystem. Würde man Cannabis legalisieren würde sicher auch weniger Alkohol konsumiert werden.


----------



## Low (28. Oktober 2012)

Achja hab noch was vergessen zu sagen...Alkohol sollte teurer werden wie in etwa Norwegen (dann aber bitte EU weit)


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Freie Menschen brauchen keine Straf- oder Bevormundungssteuern. Zur EU würde so eine Steuer aber wunderbar passen.


----------



## xnotnax (28. Oktober 2012)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Achja hab noch was vergessen zu sagen...Alkohol sollte teurer werden wie in etwa Norwegen (dann aber bitte EU weit)



Und ich finde Zigaretten sollten verboten werden.
Immer hin bin ich nicht Raucher und habe im Endeffekt eine schlechtere Lunge als Raucher weil passiv Rauchen ab schlimmsten ist.


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Befindest du dich in Gefangenschaft? In einem Raum gefesselt an einen Stuhl mit 3 Kettenrauchern im Zimmern oder wie muss man das verstehen?
Mal abgesehen davon dass die Aussage "Passivrauchen sei schlimmer als selbst rauchen" falsch ist.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde man sollte einfach alles verbieten 
Und zum Schutz vor anderen eine Mauer um uns herum bauen 

Ach verdammt ich vergaß ....das hat beim letzten versuch ja schon nicht geklappt


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein Wort zu BRD und Steuer:



> Eine Steuer ist erst dann erdrosselnd, wenn für den durchschnittlichen  Eigentümer die Steuer ein Maß erreicht hat, dass er sein Grundstück  verkaufen muss, um die Steuer bezahlen zu müssen.


_Selm darf Grundsteuern fast verdoppeln_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ist was zu holen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem passiv Rauchen verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, da Raucher ja selber den abgestandenen Rauch einatmen. Wieso zum Teufel soll dann bitte passiv rauchen gefährlicher sein??


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich bei Cannabis die Bezeichnung "weiche Droge" schon höre könnte ich kotzen. Das wird leider immer noch verharmlost. Genauso wie Alkohol.

Wer einmal gesehen hat, wie bereits 14-15 jährige Jugendliche, mit drogeninduzierten Psychosen in die Klappse eingeliefert wurden, denkt da anders drüber nach.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Oktober 2012)

Weiche Drogen lösen aber keine Psychosen aus. Da muss man schon Psychedelika zu sich nehmen und bereits eine latente Psychose haben.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2012)

Nein. Cannabis als Halluzinogen kann auch Psychosen auslösen.


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Mit dem passiv Rauchen verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, da Raucher ja selber den abgestandenen Rauch einatmen. Wieso zum Teufel soll dann bitte passiv rauchen gefährlicher sein??


 Aber prinzipiell gebe ich ihm schon Recht. Ich persönlich finde rauchen so mit das asozialste, was man machen kann. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum hier in Bayern so gegen das Rauchergesetz protestiert wird. Wenn ich mal Kinder habe, möchte ich nicht, dass die vom Essen gehen im Restaurant Krebs kriegen, nur weil ein paar Raucher zu faul sind 10 Schritte vor die Tür zu gehen
Dazu stinkt es einfach und letztendlich hat niemand etwas davon. Ich denke jeder, der öfters mit einem Raucher zu tun hat, weiß, wovon ich spreche

Aber mal OT: Wir hatten an unserer Schule vor ein paar Wochen einen Vortrag von der Polizei über Drogen (hauptsächlich Mariuana). Der Polizist hat ca 30 Minuten geredet und davon waren ca. 25 Minuten über die rechtlichen Konsequenzen von Drogenkonsum. Da fragt man sich natürlich schon, was jetzt schlimmer ist:: Die Droge nehmen, oder die Gesetze, die es dir verbieten


----------



## blackout24 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenn auch ein paar Kiffer die sind einfach ziemlich matschig in der Birne. Glaube auch, dass es dann viele Leute dann dort hinzieht die es einfach mal ausprobieren wollen und dann vielleicht noch in andere Sachen rein rutschen. Braucht man nicht noch begünstigen. Ich rauche selbst nicht, trinke aber ein Bier wenn es den Anlass gibt. Dürfte ich nun kein Alkohl mehr trinken für den Rest meines Lebens würde ich das nicht als Verlust ansehen. Fakt ist kein Mensch BRAUCHT Drogen zum Leben. Bier ist wenigstens noch ein Nahrungsmittel.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

ich würde einfach alles erlauben.. Gibts schonmal keine Dealer mehr, keine Illegale einfuhren und verbrechen.. Ob Legal oder nicht, jeder kommt dran wenn er nur will.. 
Siehe Holland. Soweit ich weiß stehn da keine Cannabis Dealer an der Ecke "Suchst du"...


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Rauchergesetz in Bayern ist deswegen falsch weil jeder die freie Wahl hat wo er zum Essen hingeht. Wenn es einem  nicht passt dass im Restaurant oder in der Wirtschaft geraucht wird, dann soll er dort nicht hingehen.
Problem gelöst.


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

raucher beschweren sich ja auch nicht, das leute "Nicht Rauchen" ..


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Das Rauchergesetz in Bayern ist deswegen falsch weil jeder die freie Wahl hat wo er zum Essen hingeht. Wenn es einem  nicht passt dass im Restaurant oder in der Wirtschaft geraucht wird, dann soll er dort nicht hingehen.
> Problem gelöst.


 Das Argument ist Blödsinn
1. Dann können Nichtraucher eben nicht mehr frei auswählen, in welches Restaurant sie wollen. Ich persönlich kenne kein einziges Restaurant in meiner Umgebung (50 km) in dem nicht während der gesamten Öffnungzeit geraucht wurde. So wo soll ich jetzt hin? Dazu kommt, dass der Rauch nicht einfach verschwindet, sobald kein Raucher mehr anwesend ist.
2. Mit deinem Argument kann man alles rechtfertigen. Dann ssollte es für dich wohl auch kein Problem sein, wenn ich mein Klo demnächst im Badesee entleere, oder? Wenn doch kannst du ja jederzeit zu einem anderen BAdesee gehen 



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> raucher beschweren sich ja auch nicht, das leute "Nicht Rauchen" ..



Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Dann ssollte es für dich wohl auch kein Problem sein, wenn ich mein Klo demnächst im Badesee entleere, oder? Wenn doch kannst du ja jederzeit zu einem anderen BAdesee gehen
> 
> 
> 
> Kein Kommentar...


 

Boah Alter, hast du nur ne Camping Toilette zum Entleeren. Das ist ja Ekelhaft. Gibt für sowas abflüsse. Der Vergleich ist Blödsinn.

Rauchen ist Konsum. Legaler Konsum. Und Jeder hat Recht auf Persönlichkeits Entfaltung. Verbiete ja auch keinem Harzer Käse in meiner Nähe zu essen weil er Stinkt.


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Boah Alter, hast du nur ne Camping Toilette zum Entleeren. Das ist ja Ekelhaft. Gibt für sowas abflüsse. Der Vergleich ist Blödsinn.


Sagen wir ich bin auf Campintour und habe nur ne Campingtoilette. 
Und ja es gibt Abflüsse, aber genauso wie ich den Kloinhalt auch in einen Abfluss kippen kann, können raucher 5 Minuten vor die Tür gehen



> Rauchen ist Konsum. Legaler Konsum. Und Jeder hat Recht auf Persönlichkeits Entfaltung.


1. da müsste man erst einmal diskutieren, ob das Rauchen in Gaststätten unter Persönlichkeitsentfaltung fällt. Ich würde klar nein sagen (das Rauchen außerhalb verbietet dir ja keiner)
Und übrigends geht das Recht auf persönliche Unversehrtheit laut deutschem GG ganz klar vor dem Recht auf Persönlichkeitsentfaltung.


> Verbiete ja auch keinem Harzer Käse in meiner Nähe zu essen weil er Stinkt.


Rauchen in Gaststätten wurde ja auch nicht verboten, weil es stinkt, sondern weil der Rauch hochgradig giftig ist


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt kein Recht auf rauchfreie Gaststätten!


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Recht auf rauchfreie Gaststätten!


 Na ja, indirekt schon
Es gibt das Recht auf freie persönliche Entfaltung. Und dazu gehört, dass man Essen gehen kann, ohne Gesundheitliche Schäden zu nehmen.
Übrigends gibt es auch kein Recht auf saubere Badeseen, um noch mal auf mein Beispiel zurück zu kommen


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es sollten Kompromisse geben.. Bei Uns gibt es Gaststätten mit Getrennten Räumen. Raucherraum und Nichtraucher Raum. Natürlich abgetrennt und nicht wie damals bei Mc Donalds. 
Und wenn das die Gaststätte halt nicht hat, sollte der Nichtraucher halt da nicht essen gehn.


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Recht auf persönliche Entfaltung sieht also vor Gaststättenbesitzer dazu zu zwingen das Rauchen in ihren Gaststätten zu verbieten? Man lernt nie aus. Dann darfst du nach der gleichen Logik auch deinen Dreck in den See kippen solange der Seebesitzer dazu gezwungen wird das zuzulassen. Demokratie sei Dank reicht eine "Mehrheit" um eine Minderheit zu unterdrücken.

Nein im Ernst:
Es gibt kein Recht auf Gaststätten, es gibt kein Recht auf rauchfreie Gaststätten. Es gibt aber das Recht nicht in Gaststätten zu gehen wenn es einem dort nicht gefällt. Die freie Entfaltung heißt nicht, dass im Umkreis von 50 km eine rauchfreie Gaststätte und ein See zum Kotentsorgen existieren muss.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: Freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit bedeutet, dass man konsumieren darf was man möchte, auch Cannabis.

Der genaue Wortlaut:


> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit,  soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die  verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die  Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf  Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.


GG - Einzelnorm

Absatz 2 ist so ziemlich die Lebenslüge dieses Paragraphes, da das Recht auf Freiheit und freie Entfaltung durch Gesetze nach Gutdünken eingeschränkt werden kann.


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Das Recht auf persönliche Entfaltung sieht also vor Gaststättenbesitzer dazu zu zwingen das Rauchen in ihren Gaststätten zu verbieten? Man lernt nie aus. Dann darfst du nach der gleichen Logik auch deinen Dreck in den See kippen solange der Seebesitzer dazu gezwungen wird.
> Nein das ist eine ganze andere Logik (nämlich deine, dass man einfach nicht hingehen muss, wenn es einem gefällt)
> Meine Logik war, dass jeder das Recht haben sollte,  in einem Restaurant seiner Wahl essen gehen zu könne, ohne gesundheitliche Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Das Rauchergesetz in Bayern ist deswegen falsch weil jeder die freie Wahl hat wo er zum Essen hingeht. Wenn es einem  nicht passt dass im Restaurant oder in der Wirtschaft geraucht wird, dann soll er dort nicht hingehen.
> Problem gelöst.


 
Bullshit... In deinem Beispiel ist der Süchtige Raucher sogar noch vor dem zu stellen, der auf sich achtet und Drogen ablehnt, also sein Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit geltend macht. Das mit dem freien entfalten der Persönlichkeit ist so eine Sache... Würdest du sagen, dass eine Sucht Teil einer Persönlichkeit sein kann? Ich sage nein, da diese Sucht von einer nicht Körpereigenen Substanz erzeugt wurde. In diesem Sachverhalt ist diese Substanz eine Zigarette. Wenn du das so sagst kann ich genausogut sagen, dass alle die gegen kiffen sind das Land verlassen sollen.

In diesem Zusammenhang würdest du bestimmt sagen, dass alle die unbedingt Kiffen wollen das Land verlassen sollen, oder 
Dieses Gesetz stärkt sogar nocht die Suchties, die durch ihren Zug am Glimmstängel ihre Sucht befriedigen und sich auch noch einreden, sie könnten sich dadurch besser konzentrieren. Meine Tante ist gestern in der Dusche kollabiert und hat sich dabei ein Paar Zähne ausgeschlagen, weil sie eine sehr starke Lungenentzündung hat und das nicht wusste, da sie permanent eine durch das Rauchen indezierte Bronchitis hat. Diese Lungenentzündung hat sie woher?... Vom rauchen, wer hätte es gedacht... Wäre sie einen Tag später ins Krankenhaus gekommen wäre sie vermutlich gestorben und das alles nur durch das Rauchen (sie lebt im überigen auch in Bayern).

Sie wäre fast gestorben und das durch eine vom Staat begünstigte Sucht, wobei noch nie jemand durch einen joint gestorben ist?


Meinst du nicht hier wird vielleicht mir zweierlei Maß gemessen?


Edit:


nay schrieb:


> Um beim Thema zu bleiben: Freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit bedeutet, dass man konsumieren darf was man möchte, auch Cannabis.


 
siehe oben...


----------



## Uter (28. Oktober 2012)

*Bitte btt.*

Das Rauchen in Gaststätten ist hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> *Bitte btt.*
> 
> Das Rauchen in Gaststätten ist hier nicht das Thema.


 
Nein aber die Liberalisierung weicher Drogen (und Tabak zähle ich jetzt mal zu den weichen Drogen)
Die Diskussion passt also durchaus zum Thema


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

Es ist aber in meinen Augen auch eine weiche Droge, die vom Staat sogar noch gefördert wird. Außerdem lässt sich das Beispiel mit dem Rauchen in Gaststätten gut mit dem Verbot von Gras vergleichen, daher bitte ich um Tolleranz diesem Thema gegenüber in diesem Thread 
Edit: da war wohl einer schneller als ich ^^


----------



## Uter (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Thema ist die Liberalisierung und Legalisierung von "weichen  Drogen", nicht das Gegenteil bei schon legalen Drogen. Der Vergleich  zwischen Tabak und THC o.ä. ist ontopic, reine Diskussionen über Tabak  oder Alkohol nicht.


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

Uter schrieb:


> Das Thema ist die Liberalisierung und Legalisierung von "weichen  Drogen", nicht das Gegenteil bei schon legalen Drogen. Der Vergleich  zwischen Tabak und THC o.ä. ist ontopic, reine Diskussionen über Tabak  oder Alkohol nicht.


 Was wäre die Erlaubnis, in Gaststätten rauchen zu dürfen denn sonst außer die Liberalisierung einer weichen Droge?
Na ja kann man so oder so sehen. Wäre schön wenn du dich mit anderen Mods dazu berätst und die Diskussion ggf. in einen neuen Thread auslagerst


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

aber in einen Joint tut man auch Tabak, oder etwa nicht? Würdest du etwa nicht sagen, dass Tabak eine weiche Droge ist?
Wenn nicht würdest du sagen, dass Tabak eine harte Droge ist und dann würde ich fragen, warum das denn nicht Verboten ist.
Die überschrift heißt nicht "Liberalisierung von noch nicht legalen weichen Drogen" sondern "Liberalisierung weicher Drogen" und zu eben diesen zähle ich Tabak.
Edit: Ich muss unbedingt lernen schneller zu tippen ^^


----------



## nay (28. Oktober 2012)

Antwort auf Beitrag #85

Die Raucher werden nicht unterdrückt sondern die Gaststättenbesitzer. Das war es aber zu diesem Thema in diesem Thread.

Antwort auf Beitrag #86

Die Kiffer sollen nicht gegenüber den drogenfreien Menschen bevorzugt *sondern vor ihnen geschützt* *werden*. Nämlich davor geschützt werden sich vorschreiben zu lassen was gut und was schlecht ist, was gemacht werden darf und was nicht. Solange kein anderer dabei geschädigt wird kann gekifft und gekokst werden was die Schleimhäute hergeben. Die Menschen sind volljährig und mündig, sie entscheiden über ihr eigenes Leben.
Sollte es - wenn auch unwahrscheinlich - dazu kommen, dass die BRD ein freier Staat mit mündigen Bürgen wird, dann muss man wohl das Land verlassen, wenn man anderen Leuten seine Denkweise (über das Kiffen) aufzwingen will. Momentan ist die BRD aber noch ein sicherer Hafen in Sachen Bevormundung durch den Staat.

Die Sache mit deiner Tante ist nicht schön aber sie ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## godfather22 (28. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Die Sache mit deiner Tante ist nicht schön aber sie ist selbst Schuld.




Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet. aber genauso Schuld sind die, die Rauchen und verlangen, dass Gesetze zu ihren Gunzten ausgelegt werden, das werden sie nämlich, sobald ein nichtraucher indirekt dazu gezwungen wird das Lokal für einen Raucher frei zu machen.
Das die Gaststättenbesitzer unterdrückt werden kann ich nun wirklich nicht verstehen, aber ich würde sagen ihnen wird durch den Raucher geschadet, der dafür Schuld ist, dass ein Nichtraucher sein Lokal meidet, eben weil dort geraucht wird. Und prinzipiel sinkt dadurch die Größe der Zielgruppe des Wirts, weil Raucher eben eine minderheit sind -> der Gastwirt hat weniger potentielle Kunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Momentan gehören Drogen wie Cannabis noch zu den Illegalen-Drogen in Deutschland, die FDP möchte dies nun ändern. Wie steht ihr dazu?



"Wollte" die FDP, als sie vor 10-15 Jahren (genau weiß ichs nicht mehr, kann auch eine Regionalwahl in Hessen gewesen sein) auch nicht so wirklich prall da stand, schon mal. Sobald sie in den Umfragen etwas höher stehen, verschwinden derartige Liberalismus-Anflüge wieder zugunsten von MarktMarktMarktMarktMarkt.

Zum Thema Legalisierung als Deutsche:
Wir haben schon mehr als genug Leute in Deutschland, die nicht in der Lage sind, ihren Alkohol und insbesondere ihren Nikotinkonsum zu kontrollieren. Bei vielen wäre man schon froh, wenn sie verantwortungsbewusst mit Kakao umgehen müssen. Zeitgleich schaffen wir es seit Jahrzehnten nicht, einen wirksamen Jugendschutz in diesem Bereich hinzubekommen.

Die Legalisierung einer weiteren, aufgrund ihres psychoaktiven Potentials noch schwerer zu kontrollierenden Substanz ist in dieser Situation das letzte, was wir brauchen. Bis auf weiteres braucht es die (Beschaffungs-)Hemmschwelle der Illegalität, um die Häufigkeit des inakzeptabel hohen Konsums zumindest ein bißchen zu reduzieren.




godfather22 schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache (ha... Ich lach ja doch). Wollt ihr wissen warum Cannabis in Deutschland und weiten Teilen der Welt verboten ist? Weil es eine günstigere und leichter anzubauende Alternative zu Baumwolle darstellt.



Du weißt schon, dass Hanf-Sorten mit nicht künstlich hochgezüchtetem THC-Gehalt (aber gleichen Fasereigenschaften) in Deutschland vollkommen legal angebaut werden? 




Pagz schrieb:


> Was wäre die Erlaubnis, in Gaststätten rauchen zu dürfen denn sonst außer die Liberalisierung einer weichen Droge?
> Na ja kann man so oder so sehen. Wäre schön wenn du dich mit anderen Mods dazu berätst und die Diskussion ggf. in einen neuen Thread auslagerst


 
Es ist 
a) eine Detailfrage zu räumlichen Einschränkungen
b) ein Thema, das hier schon mehr als oft genug angesprochen wurde
c) ein Thema, das bequem einen oder auch mehr Threads alleine füllen kan
d) ein Thema, bei dem es um vollkommen andere Aspekte geht, als bei der Frage nach allgemein legaler Zugänglichkeit bestimmter Substanzen.


Und Threads kannst du hoffentlich auch selbst erstellen. Möglichst mit einer soliden Diskussionsgrundlage im Startpost.


----------



## nay (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Gaststättenbesitzer das Rauchen in seiner Lokalität verbietet ist das doch vollkommen ok. Es ist seine Gaststätte und er bestimmt ob geraucht werden darf und nicht die Mehrheit durch irgendeine Abstimmung.

Thema: Warum soll die Mehrheit bestimmen welche Drogen genommen werden dürfen? Ich bin keine Freund von Drogenmissbrauch und harten Drogen aber was andere Leute mit ihrem Leben machen ist nicht meine Sache. Wie gesagt die Leute können selbst entscheiden, das gehört für mich zur Würde des Menschen.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Thema: Warum soll die Mehrheit bestimmen welche Drogen genommen werden dürfen? Ich bin keine Freund von Drogenmissbrauch und harten Drogen aber was andere Leute mit ihrem Leben machen ist nicht meine Sache. Wie gesagt die Leute können selbst entscheiden, das gehört für mich zur Würde des Menschen.


 
Weil wir in einer Demokratie und in einem Sozialstaat leben. Der Grund ist ein ähnlicher, wegen dem ich nicht einfach auf eine Rentenversicherung verzichten darf und mein geld in meiner Matratze deponiere, auch wenn das evtl. mehr sicherheit im Alter bringt aber ich schweife (anscheinend schon wieder) ab.


----------



## nay (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist wieder mal ein fantastisches Beispiel dafür wie schlecht Demokratie ist, wenn die individuelle Freiheit nicht geschützt wird. Ob jetzt ein Tyrann oder die Mehrheit mich unterdrückt, bevormundet, etc. ist mir als Einzelperson egal. Das Verbot von Substanzen hat mit dem Sozialstaat aber gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Oktober 2012)

das sehe ich prinzipiell genauso aber du kannst von mir aus als Eizelperson in den Krieg ziehen, ein Stück land erbeuten und dort leben wie du willst eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht um die Bedürfnisse eines jeden geltend machen zu können 
Es geht jedoch den Staat was an, wenn du weil du zuviel kiffst deinen Job scheifen lässt (was ich nicht glaube), gefeuert wirst, keinen neuen Job findest und keine Einnahmequelle hast. Dan muss dich nämlich der Sozialstaat auffangen und dich unterstützen (in Form von z.B. Harz IV), aber wie gesagt in den Niederlanden klappt es ja auch


----------



## nay (29. Oktober 2012)

Es müssen keine Bedürfenisse für jemanden geltend gemacht werden, das macht jeder selbst.

Dem Staat geht es niemals etwas an was ich mit meinem Körper, meinem Eigentum, mache. Da verzichte ich lieber auf ein Sozialsystem bevor ich mich bevormunden lasse. Die Zahl der Leute, die sich wegen Drogensucht nicht selbst versorgen können ist relativ gering und ich denke nicht, dass durch eine Legalisierung oder besser gesagt durch ein Verbot des Verbots plötzlich alle Menschen zu Drogenopfern würden.

Außerdem: Entweder versorge ich alle Leute durch das Sozialsystem oder ich schließe Drogensüchtige aus, Faule etc aus. Das wäre eine klare Linie.

Edit:

Um es nochmal klar zu sagen: Wenn sich jemand legal in der BRD aufhält dann muss er notfalls bis zum Ende seines Lebens von den anderen versorgt werden. Das ist nicht daran gebunden was er macht oder war er zu sich nimmt. Es ist auch nicht an die Bedingung gekoppelt "dafür geht mich jetzt dein Privatleben etwas an". Wenn ich so ein System einrichte, dass bedingungslos jeden versorgt, dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren, wenn es im Ernstfall von jedem genutzt wird.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Oktober 2012)

Und wo genau siehst du jetzt das Problem?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Es müssen keine Bedürfenisse für jemanden geltend gemacht werden, das macht jeder selbst.
> 
> Dem Staat geht es niemals etwas an was ich mit meinem Körper, meinem Eigentum, mache. Da verzichte ich lieber auf ein Sozialsystem bevor ich mich bevormunden lasse.
> ...
> Um es nochmal klar zu sagen: Wenn sich jemand legal in der BRD aufhält dann muss er notfalls bis zum Ende seines Lebens von den anderen versorgt werden. Das ist nicht daran gebunden was er macht oder war er zu sich nimmt. Es ist auch nicht an die Bedingung gekoppelt "dafür geht mich jetzt dein Privatleben etwas an". Wenn ich so ein System einrichte, dass bedingungslos jeden versorgt, dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren, wenn es im Ernstfall von jedem genutzt wird.


 
Doch, das System ist an eine Bedingung gekoppelt: Das du Teil dieser Gemeinschaft bist.
Wenn du es bevorzugst, außerhalb der Gesellschaft zu stehen, anstatt dich an ihre Regeln zu halten: Bitte. Dann musst du aber auch damit klarkommen, dass die Vertreter z.B. in Form von Polizei und Justiz belästigen. Denn du lebst immer noch auf ihrem Territorium und auch wenn du die Option, als Junkie auf der Straße zu verrotten, attraktiv findest - die Gesellschaft findet das nicht. Und es nicht deine Privatstraße.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2012)

xnotnax schrieb:


> Und ich finde Zigaretten sollten verboten werden.
> Immer hin bin ich nicht Raucher und habe im Endeffekt eine schlechtere Lunge als Raucher weil passiv Rauchen ab schlimmsten ist.



Dann sollten aber konsequwenterweise auch Autos und LKW`s verboten werden.
Meinst du wieviel Abgase du jeden Tag in deine Lunge bekommst,weil du in der Stadt unterwegs bist.
Und die sind ja erwiesenerweise Krebseregend.
Der Nichtraucherschutz ist ja mittlerweile weitreichend.Kannst dich ja Entspannend.

@Blakout24:"Ich kenn auch ein paar Kiffer die sind einfach ziemlich matschig in der Birne."
Ich kenne ein paar Alkoholiker,die sind auch ziemlich Matschig in der Birne.


----------



## nay (29. Oktober 2012)

Momentan ist es so wie du sagst aber halte es für unmoralisch. Es ist unmoralisch, dass das Individuum durch ein Kollektiv bevormundet und unterdrückt wird. Wenn das Kollektiv entscheidet, dass eine einzelne Person bestohlen wird, dann ist das in unserem System okay. Leider ist das System etabliert und die Deutschen sind sowieso der Obrigkeit höhrig wie fast kein anderer, wie Merkel sagen würde: Es ist alternativlos.

Was bezeichnest du als Territorium? Wessen Territorium ist der Acker eines Kartoffelbauers?

In der BRD ist alles erlaubt solange man niemandem damit schaden, es niemand verbietet oder solange es nicht gegen das Sittengesetz verstößt. Die lezten beiden Punkte sind das Problem.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2012)

Unmoralisch ist aber auch ,das die Gemeinschaft ,für die Freie Lebensweise Einzelner Bezahlen müssen.
Krankheit ,Arbeitslosigkeit aufgrund von abhängigkeit.
Dafür ist dann der Staat wieder gut genug^^.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> In der BRD ist alles erlaubt solange man niemandem damit schaden, es niemand verbietet oder solange es nicht gegen das Sittengesetz verstößt. Die lezten beiden Punkte sind das Problem.


 
Die letzten beiden Punkte sind im ersten begründet.


----------



## nay (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist nicht in Stein gemeiselt. Generell sollte jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sozial ist oder nicht (die meisten sind es).


----------



## True Monkey (29. Oktober 2012)

Unmoralisch ist wohl eher wenn der Staat kräftig daran mitverdient seinen Bürgern das zu bieten was die schlimmsten folgen hat (Krankheit ,Arbeitslosigkeit aufgrund von abhängigkeit.)
 ....Alkohol und Zigaretten  

Solange er das erlaubt bzw daran mitverdient ist es doch lächerlich das Argument anzuführen das Cannabis der Gesellschaft schadet.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Oktober 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Unmoralisch ist aber auch ,das die Gemeinschaft ,für die Freie Lebensweise Einzelner Bezahlen müssen.
> Krankheit ,Arbeitslosigkeit aufgrund von abhängigkeit.
> Dafür ist dann der Staat wieder gut genug^^.



Ich denke, dass du, sollte es dich einmal betreffen anders darüber denkst. Zum Glück gibt es emphatisch denkende Menschen da oben... Sind leider nicht viele ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Oktober 2012)

Denke ,das ich schon betroffen war.
Ca .30Jahre Zigarettenkonsum .Ca. 21 Jahre Alkoholkonsum z.Teil Exxesiv. Ca.17 Jahre Canabiskonsum.
Eine abgebrochene Therapie.
Seit 13 Jahren Canabisfrei,seit 11 Jahren Alkoholfrei.
Rauchen tu ich immer noch ^^.


----------



## nay (29. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden Punkte sind im ersten begründet.


 
Das steht nirgendwo. Die Grundrechte dürfen durch Gesetze eingeschränkt aber nicht außer Kraft gesetzt werden. Für mich ist das das Gleiche. Durch Cannabisbesitz wird niemandem geschadet, trotzdem ist er verboten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Das ist nicht in Stein gemeiselt. Generell sollte jeder selbst entscheiden ob er sozial ist oder nicht (die meisten sind es).


 
Das mag deine Meinung sein. Ein Großteil der restlichen Welt ist aus sehr gutem Grund der Meinung, dass es auch weiterhin nicht dem Einzeln erlaubt wird, sich asozial zu verhalten.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ganz im ernst. Wenn schon die diskusion über das Rauchen OT war dann muss das hier ja OT hoch 2 sein


----------



## nay (30. Oktober 2012)

Erstens ist erlaubt sich asozial zu verhalten. Zweitens, die Freiheit des Einzelnen und das Recht sein Eigentum (sein Körper ist sein Eigentum) zu schützen ist sozial, weil es jedem zu Gute kommt.
Verhält sich jemand asozial wenn er einen Joint raucht?


----------



## target2804 (30. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens ist erlaubt sich asozial zu verhalten. Zweitens, die Freiheit des Einzelnen und das Recht sein Eigentum (sein Körper ist sein Eigentum) zu schützen ist sozial, weil es jedem zu Gute kommt.
> Verhält sich jemand asozial wenn er einen Joint raucht?



Je nachdem wie "sozial" definiert ist.


----------



## nay (30. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht sozial Menschen zu enteignen sie dann in ein  "Sozialsystem" zu zwingen und letztendlich zu bevormunden natürlich mit dem  Hinweis auf das aufgezwungene Sozialsystem.
Wenn sich Menschen *frei* entscheiden anderen zu helfen und Notdürftige zu versorgen, dann ist das sozial.

Wenn man wirklich glaubt, dass man Leute sozial machen kann indem man sie dazu zwingt, dann kann man Kiffer ganz einfach sozialisieren: Es braucht ein Gesetz, das besagt, dass ein Joint immer in Gruppen herumgereicht werden muss. Strafe 50 erzwungene Sozialstunden  Also egal was man macht, Kiffer werden sozial => BRD Logik.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Oktober 2012)

Marihuana ist nur in 2 oder 3 Ländern auf der Welt legal. Ein legaler Konsum ist weltweit gesehen also die totale Ausnahme und keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Deswegen verstehe ich das Geschrei nach Legalisierung nicht, zumindest nicht wenn es mit einer Arroganz daherkommt, als wäre die Legalisierung eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Solche Leute machen sich zum Popanz.


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2012)

Der Begriff *Popanz* ['po:pants] (aus ostmitteldeutsch _popenz_, wahrscheinlich von tschechisch _bubák_ „Gespenst, Trugbild, Kobold“ oder von italienisch _pupazzo_ („Marionette“) beschreibt eine nicht ernst zu nehmende Schreckgestalt oder veraltet eine Strohpuppe, beispielsweise eine Vogelscheuche. Abwertend  wird damit etwas bezeichnet, „was aufgrund vermeintlicher Bedeutung,  Wichtigkeit Furcht, Einschüchterung oder Ähnliches hervorruft oder  hervorrufen soll“ oder eine Person, die „sich willenlos gebrauchen,  alles mit sich machen lässt“[1] ,zugleich aber den Eindruck von Macht und Selbstbestimmtheit zu erwecken versucht.

^^Das musste ich jetzt doch echt erstmal nachlesen. 

Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass legales Alkohol Trinken eine klare Doppelmoral darstellt. Alkohol ist in meine Augen eine ebenso harte Droge wie Heroin o.ä. . Entweder man verbietet alle Drogen oder keine. Das ist doch total scheinheilig hier von Genußmittel zu sprechen. Gerade da THC nunmal weniger schädlich ist kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Da ein Verbot aber bekanntermaßen (Prohibition) nicht funktioniert, sollte man endlich mal über eine legalisierung nachdenken. Ebenso bin ich dafür an stark Suchtkranke sauberes Heroin auszugeben.

Nein, ich kiffe übrigens selbst nicht. Mein Freundeskreis ist allerdings teilweise stark involviert.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Oktober 2012)

Die bisher leider recht erfolglosen Versuche, Alkohol und Nikotin zu verbieten, sind keine Rechtfertigung für weitere Drogen. Man muss schon unterscheiden, ob ein Mittel bereits legal ist und verboten werden soll oder ob es noch gar nicht legalisiert ist. Wäre Cannabis über Jahrzehnte bereits legal, wäre ein Verbot wahrscheinlich ebenso erfolglos.

Die Wirkungen des Alkohols sind unbestritten. Jedes Suchtmittel wirkt allerdings auf das Gehirn gleich. Als logische Konsequenz wären dann auch Computerspiele, Glücksspiele, Internet und andere Dinge als suchterzeugend einzustufen. Nur weil sie nicht verboten sind, kann man daraus keine Legalsierung von Cannabis ableiten.


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2012)

^^Sehe ich, wie bereits erwähnt, ganz anders. Zumal ich der Meinung bin, dass die Vorteile vermutlich sehr deutlich überwiegen würden. Es sollte doch auch jeder selbst entscheiden was er nun mit seinem Körper machen möchte oder auch nicht.

Heroin war übrigens lange Zeit auch legal und wurde offiziell von Bayer beworben und vertrieben! Daher ist das Argument - ist ja schon legal - auch einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen. Es ist die Einstellung der Menschen zum Alkohol, die ihn  legal macht. Hätten die Menschen hierzulande ein ähnliches Verhältnis zu Heroin, wäre es wohl immer noch legal. Auch sollte man sich mal klar machen was es derzeit noch so in unseren Apotheken zu holen gibt. In anderen Ländern gab es zudem viele Jahre lang kleine abgeschiedene Räume um Opium zu konsumieren. Machte sich allerdings in der Weltpresse nicht all zu gut und daher gibt es diese "Konsumtempel" nur noch im verborgenen. Zugang meist nur noch für Premiumkunden mit dickeren Bankkonten.

Ich erwähne übrigens gerne immer wieder Heroin im Zusammenhang mit Alkohol. Diese beiden Drogen sind doch sehr ähnlich was den Suchtfaktor betrifft und führen bei exzessivem Konsum zu ähnlich extremen Resultaten. Ebenso kann man mit beiden Oberliga-Drogen aber auch steinalt werden. Einen ähnlich starken (möglichen) Verfall konnte ich bei Cannabis bisher jedoch nicht beobachten. Man kann sich auch schlecht zu tode kiffen. Saufen und Fixen führt aber doch recht schnell zum endgültigen Ende.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage ist ja auch nicht, ob jemand mit seinem Körper machen kann, was er möchte. Das verbietet niemand.

Wenn jemand Cannabis konsumieren kann, ohne es zu besitzen, geht er straffrei aus.

Und genau der Anbau, Erwerb, Besitz, Verkauf und ähnlich hinderliche Dinge sind verboten.


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist doch eben genau so ein Quark. Um es zu konsumieren muss doch mindestens eine Person es ja besitzen und erworben oder angebaut haben.

Weiter kann Dich jeder Polizist mal eben eine Nacht in die Ausnüchterung stecken wenn es ihm gerade passt - Du hast ja konsumiert und bist nicht Herr deiner Sinne etc. . Das habe ich übrigens schon live bei Bekannten erlebt. In der Stadt angehalten und befgragt. Als Kiffer entlarvt und auf Grund der Einstellung eine Nacht im Kittchen gelandet. Ja, tatsächlich ohne verbale Aussetzer wie Beleidigungen o.ä. . Es genügte hier die Meinung und das Eingeständnis gekifft zu haben. So "frei" wie viele denken ist man hier nämlich oftmals doch nicht. Klar hätte man versuchen können dagegen anzugehen aber ein paar Kiffer und deren Freunde gegen eine geballte Ladung "Freund und Helfer"?! Ich muss dazu aber noch erwähnen, dass sich ebenso Polizisten in meinem Bekanntenkreis befinden und der Fall bisher eine absolute Ausnahme darstellt.  Es gibt auch sehr nette und hilfsbereite Polizeibeamte!

Das schweift aber schon wieder leicht vom Thema ab. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass auch der Konsum oftmals Folgen haben kann und dass obwohl er ja eigentlich "erlaubt" ist.

Eine andere Frage ist auch wie das mit den Bestrafungen beim Autofahren u.s.w. aussehen soll. Jemand der richtig gesoffen hat und nicht mal mehr richtig sprechen kann geht meist einen (oder auch mal mehr) Monat zu Fuß. Jemand der ein winziges Krümelchen Kokain (oder etwas anderes illegales) zu sich genommen hat wird Probleme haben den Schein die nächsten Jahre überhaut wieder zu bekommen. Hier stimmt einfach die Relation nicht. Man vergleiche das mal mit Vergewaltigern und "Raubkopierern", da ist es ähnlich unverhältnissmäßig.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Oktober 2012)

Wenn dich ein Polizist beim Besitz oder Erwerb erwischt und/oder dich zur Ausnüchterung wegen des Konsums mitnimmt und in die Zelle sperrt, ist das völlig in Ordnung.

Es geht nicht um den Sinn dieser Maßnahmen, die dem Gesetz Geltung verschaffen, sondern um die Erkenntnis, dass alles rund um diese Droge illegal und eine Straftat ist.

Und damit kommt man zu der Erkenntnis, dass es einer Menge illegaler Infrastruktur bedarf, um den Konsum auch nur eines Einzelnen zu ermöglichen.

Also reden wir nicht mehr nur darüber, ob jemand nur sich selbst schädigt. Nein, er nimmt wissentlich in Kauf, dass sich ganze Gesellschaftgruppen mit dieser illegalen Droge beschäftigen.

Übrigens ist bei der Bestrafung gar nichts unverhältnismäßig. Cannabis-Konsumenten gehört der Führerschein lebenslang entzogen.

Und wenn jemand meinem Kind Cannabis schon in der Grundschule vertickern möchte, dann sollte er sich freuen, 'nur' mit der Härte des Gesetzes bestraft zu werden.


----------



## Supeq (30. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Doch, das System ist an eine Bedingung gekoppelt: Das du Teil dieser Gemeinschaft bist.
> Wenn du es bevorzugst, außerhalb der Gesellschaft zu stehen, anstatt dich an ihre Regeln zu halten: Bitte. Dann musst du aber auch damit klarkommen, dass die Vertreter z.B. in Form von Polizei und Justiz belästigen. Denn du lebst immer noch auf ihrem Territorium und auch wenn du die Option, als Junkie auf der Straße zu verrotten, attraktiv findest - die Gesellschaft findet das nicht. Und es nicht deine Privatstraße.



Wo ist bitte unser Sozialsystem an Bedingungen gekoppelt?

Nach deiner Argumentation müssten ja alle Straftäter, Arbeitslosen, Einzelgänger, Asylanten und Menschen die in Parallelgesellschaften leben, ja sogar Schnellfahrer und Falschparker (halten sich auch nicht an Regeln) von unserem Sozialsystem ausgeschlossen werden. Das sind sie aber nicht!

Im übrigen finde ich es "sozialer" sich ab und zu mal einen Joint anzustecken, als ein Teil der oben genannten Gruppen zu sein.


----------



## Volcom (30. Oktober 2012)

Man merkt das die meisten keinerlei Bezug zu diesem Thema haben und das wissen von Filmen wie Lammbock stammt. 

Was für die Cannabislegalisierung spricht wäre ganz klar die entkriminalisierung der konsumenten. Allgemeine Prinzipienfrage: Warum darf jemand Volltrunken sein was sogar die aggresivität fördert und jemand der genüßlich seinen Joint raucht und niemanden was tut - ich kenne keine "Aggressiven Prügel Kiffer", dafür umso mehr pendanten beim Alkohol. Gerade bei Drogen reagieren die Menschen sowieso einfach mit "Was ich nicht mache/kenne/mag ist doof und gehört verboten", diese typisch Deutsche Einstellung hat uns schonmal gegen die Wand laufen lassen.. aber egal.

Eine "legalisierung" wie in Tschechien finde ich wiederum garnicht verkehrt, selbst für Sachen wie Heroin und ähnliches. Die meisten werden sich jetzt wohl an den Kopf packen. Aber das Ding ist einfach das man trotz illigalität schnell an diverse Substanzen gelangt. Würde man den SPass legalisieren und kontrolliert abgeben könnten die Gelder, die in die besagte Verfolgung fließen ind Suchthilfe übergehen und der Staat sparrt bzw verdient am Leichtsinn seiner Bürger ( Wie beim Tabak und Alkohol).


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Volcom schrieb:


> Man merkt das die meisten keinerlei Bezug zu diesem Thema haben und das wissen von Filmen wie Lammbock stammt.
> 
> Was für die Cannabislegalisierung spricht wäre ganz klar die entkriminalisierung der konsumenten. Allgemeine Prinzipienfrage: Warum darf jemand Volltrunken sein was sogar die aggresivität fördert und jemand der genüßlich seinen Joint raucht und niemanden was tut - ich kenne keine "Aggressiven Prügel Kiffer", dafür umso mehr pendanten beim Alkohol. Gerade bei Drogen reagieren die Menschen sowieso einfach mit "Was ich nicht mache/kenne/mag ist doof und gehört verboten", diese typisch Deutsche Einstellung hat uns schonmal gegen die Wand laufen lassen.. aber egal.
> 
> Eine "legalisierung" wie in Tschechien finde ich wiederum garnicht verkehrt, selbst für Sachen wie Heroin und ähnliches. Die meisten werden sich jetzt wohl an den Kopf packen. Aber das Ding ist einfach das man trotz illigalität schnell an diverse Substanzen gelangt. Würde man den SPass legalisieren und kontrolliert abgeben könnten die Gelder, die in die besagte Verfolgung fließen ind Suchthilfe übergehen und der Staat sparrt bzw verdient am Leichtsinn seiner Bürger ( Wie beim Tabak und Alkohol).



Das würde ich so mal unterschreiben.


----------



## debalz (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das ganze sollte man pragmatischer sehen - eine Legalisierung und Verkauf unter staatlicher Kontrolle bringt Steuern und Arbeitsplätze und senkt Kosten für den ganzen Rechtsapparat, entkriminalisiert nicht unerhebliche Teile der Bevölkerung. Das Zeug muss Qualitätsmerkmale erfüllen und darf keine schädlichen Beimischungen enthalten wie es z.T. bei dem Straßenzeug der Fall ist. Die Politik tut sich nur so schwer damit weil die Kifferei von einem Dickicht aus falschen Informationen, Legenden und fehlender alltagskultureller Verankerung umgeben ist - und der damit verbundene Zustand (high) ist irgendwie genau das Gegenteil neoliberaler Ideologie und der damit verbundenen Verhaltensweisen (Ellenbogengesellschaft, Wachstums - und Expansionszwang, Leistung vor Rücksichtnahme). Damit würde jeder Politiker der sich für eine Legalisierung einsetzt seinen Ruf und seine Karriere riskieren.


----------



## aloha84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer meiner Lieblingsserien. (natürlich passend zum Thema)
Viel Spaß

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0b5tTV9gK0

(Das Video spiegelt übrigens ganz hervorragend die Meinung vieler Mitmenschen zum Thema Cannabis wieder.)


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (30. Oktober 2012)

13 Seiten nicht schlecht leute


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Meinungsbildung in diesem und vergleichbaren Threads zu diesem Thema ist definitiv nicht repräsentativ.

Selbst eine Meinungsumfrage in diesem Forum würde nicht die reale Meinungsverteilung in der Gesamtbevölkerung widerspiegeln.

Sofern der Wunsch nach einer Legalisierung von Cannabis nicht von einer demokratischen Mehrheit in diesem Land getragen wird, hat sich jeder an geltendes Recht zu halten.

Und solange man keine Lösungsansätze für dringende Fragen rund um dieses Thema vorweisen kann, bleibt es wohl auch bei dem illegalen Status.


----------



## godfather22 (30. Oktober 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze sollte man pragmatischer sehen - eine Legalisierung und Verkauf unter staatlicher Kontrolle bringt Steuern und Arbeitsplätze und senkt Kosten für den ganzen Rechtsapparat, entkriminalisiert nicht unerhebliche Teile der Bevölkerung. Das Zeug muss Qualitätsmerkmale erfüllen und darf keine schädlichen Beimischungen enthalten wie es z.T. bei dem Straßenzeug der Fall ist. Die Politik tut sich nur so schwer damit weil die Kifferei von einem Dickicht aus falschen Informationen, Legenden und fehlender alltagskultureller Verankerung umgeben ist - und der damit verbundene Zustand (high) ist irgendwie genau das Gegenteil neoliberaler Ideologie und der damit verbundenen Verhaltensweisen (Ellenbogengesellschaft, Wachstums - und Expansionszwang, Leistung vor Rücksichtnahme). Damit würde jeder Politiker der sich für eine Legalisierung einsetzt seinen Ruf und seine Karriere riskieren.


 
Sehe ich genauso, aber würden unsere Politiker pragmatisch denken wäre auch das Allheilmittel Aspirin schon verboten oder Rezeptpflichtig (ein echtes Teufelszeug... sollte man restlos verbrennen) und bei solchen Beispielen sieht man, dass da andere Leute, wie lobiisten und wie die sich alle nennen ihre Finger mit im Spiel haben


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Oktober 2012)

Meine Meinung wäre da ziemlich radikal. Entweder Gras erlauben oder Alkohol und Zigaretten verbieten 

Ach übrigens an die "Passivraucher" könnten ihr bitte auch das Autofahren unterlassen? Ich mein ich habe kein Auto und eure Abgase verpesten mich ziemlich...


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es unverhältnismäßig ist die einen Drogen (Alkohol, Nikotin, Koffein, Zucker, etc.) zu erlauben und im Gegenzug andere Drogen, die wissenschaftlich bewiesen, weniger gesundheitsschädigend sind zu verbieten. Dazu kommt, dass die Hanfplanze zu 100% verwertbar ist und so ein neuer Wirtschaftszweig (Arbeitsplätze) entstehen würde. Weiters stellt sie die Basis für Medikamente für chronisch kranke unter Schmerzen leidende Patienten dar. Auch für die Landwirtschaft wäre der Anbau solcher Pflanzen zuträglich, da sie mit Ihren tiefen Wurzeln den Ackerboden auflockert und für einen guten Nährstoffreichen Boden sorgt. Mit dem heutigen Wissensstand ist es für rational denkende Menschen unmöglich ein weiteres Verbot zu befürworten.
Illegal: schlecht für den Staat (Strafverfolgung, Exekution), schlecht für den Bürger (kriminalisiert, etc) legal: gut für den staat (Steuern, Marktwirtschaft, Entlastung der Exekutive und Legislative), gut für den Bürger ( Medizin, Nahrungsmittel, etc.)


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Oktober 2012)

zu sich genommen hat wird Probleme haben den Schein die nächsten Jahre überhaut wieder zu bekommen.

Naja ok das liegt aber nicht an der Politik sondern das die Leute weiterkonsumieren^^

Achja zum Thema bin selber bei der Strafverfolgung und vergesst es. Damit macht der Staat soviel Kohle aufgrund von Strafgeldern da kommt eine legalisierung niemals ran


----------



## godfather22 (30. Oktober 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja zum Thema bin selber bei der Strafverfolgung und vergesst es. Damit macht der Staat soviel Kohle aufgrund von Strafgeldern da kommt eine legalisierung niemals ran



Wie ist denn deine Meinung zu dem Thema?
Vielleicht kann uns ein "Insider" ja neue Blickwinkel eröffnen


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Oktober 2012)

Welche Blickwinkel willst du denn eröffnet haben ausser "Es ist eine Einstiegsdroge, es ist halt verboten"


----------



## godfather22 (30. Oktober 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Blickwinkel willst du denn eröffnet haben ausser "Es ist eine Einstiegsdroge, es ist halt verboten"



Dass es eine Einstiegsdroge ist wurde bekanntlich ja schon wiederlegt und obwohl es verboten ist hat ja jeder immer noch eine Meinung dazu


----------



## paco.g (30. Oktober 2012)

Nach Durchlesen des gesamten Thread, bin ich doch überrascht wieviele Leute an diesem Thema interessiert sind. Man könnte entsprechend davon ausgehen, dass es bei sich Cannabis/Marihuana um eine weit verbreitete gesellschaftliche Droge handelt, wovon ich bisher immer ausgegangen bin und es selbst auch im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis miterlebe. Jetzt aber mal die Meinung in nem Forum mit zu bekommen, schon interessant. Persönlich stimme ich einer Legalisierung zu aus den folgenden Gründen.




jahsera schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es unverhältnismäßig ist die einen Drogen (Alkohol, Nikotin, Koffein, Zucker, etc.) zu erlauben und im Gegenzug andere Drogen, die wissenschaftlich bewiesen, weniger gesundheitsschädigend sind zu verbieten. Dazu kommt, dass die Hanfplanze zu 100% verwertbar ist und so ein neuer Wirtschaftszweig (Arbeitsplätze) entstehen würde. Weiters stellt sie die Basis für Medikamente für chronisch kranke unter Schmerzen leidende Patienten dar. Auch für die Landwirtschaft wäre der Anbau solcher Pflanzen zuträglich, da sie mit Ihren tiefen Wurzeln den Ackerboden auflockert und für einen guten Nährstoffreichen Boden sorgt. Mit dem heutigen Wissensstand ist es für rational denkende Menschen unmöglich ein weiteres Verbot zu befürworten.
> Illegal: schlecht für den Staat (Strafverfolgung, Exekution), schlecht für den Bürger (kriminalisiert, etc) legal: gut für den staat (Steuern, Marktwirtschaft, Entlastung der Exekutive und Legislative), gut für den Bürger ( Medizin, Nahrungsmittel, etc.)


 


MOD6699 schrieb:


> Achja zum Thema bin selber bei der Strafverfolgung und vergesst es. Damit macht der Staat soviel Kohle aufgrund von Strafgeldern da kommt eine legalisierung niemals ran


 
Dem muss ich widersprechen, wieviele dieser Strafgelder werden denn nicht gezahlt und müssen dann durch weitere Kosten z.B. Gerichtskosten, Inkasso, Gerichtsvollzieher etc. eingetrieben werden, bis der Zahlungspflichtige die Privatinsolvenz anmeldet und der Staat auf dem Geld sitzen bleibt. Bei einer Legalisierung wären die Steuern im Verkaufspreis inbegriffen und es würde weitaus mehr Geld eingenommen werden.


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Oktober 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Dass es eine Einstiegsdroge ist wurde bekanntlich ja schon wiederlegt und obwohl es verboten ist hat ja jeder immer noch eine Meinung dazu



Trotzdem wirst du nie andere Sätze aus der Justiz hören... 



paco.g schrieb:


> Dem muss ich widersprechen, wieviele dieser Strafgelder werden denn nicht gezahlt und müssen dann durch weitere Kosten z.B. Gerichtskosten, Inkasso, Gerichtsvollzieher etc. eingetrieben werden, bis der Zahlungspflichtige die Privatinsolvenz anmeldet und der Staat auf dem Geld sitzen bleibt. Bei einer Legalisierung wären die Steuern im Verkaufspreis inbegriffen und es würde weitaus mehr Geld eingenommen werden.


 

Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint^^ Im Grunde wäre das ja in 10 Jahren schon drin denk ich mal.


----------



## paco.g (30. Oktober 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint^^ Im Grunde wäre das ja in 10 Jahren schon drin denk ich mal.



Ok 



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens ist bei der Bestrafung gar nichts unverhältnismäßig. Cannabis-Konsumenten gehört der Führerschein lebenslang entzogen.


 
Das möchte ich bitte mal erklärt haben. Ich rauche einen Joint, werde erwischt und darf dann mein ganzes Leben lang nie mehr Auto fahren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2012)

nay schrieb:


> Erstens ist erlaubt sich asozial zu verhalten.



 Du regst dich die ganze Zeit darüber auf, das etwas verboten wäre und jetzt behauptest du, es wäre erlaubt.
Ich spar mir mal meine offensichtliche Meinung auch noch niederzuschreiben, aber im Interesse der Diskussion solltest du dich mal auf einen Standpunkt einigen...



> Zweitens, die Freiheit des Einzelnen und das Recht sein Eigentum (sein Körper ist sein Eigentum) zu schützen ist sozial, weil es jedem zu Gute kommt.



Etwas, das sich nur um eine Person kümmert, ist per se schon einmal nicht sozial. Und in diesem Fall kommt es auch niemandem zu Gute.



> Verhält sich jemand asozial wenn er einen Joint raucht?


 
Hängt von den Rahmenbedingungen und Folgen ab. Wenn er z.B. das Gesundheitssystem der Gemeinschaft mit resultierenden Schäden seines Drogenkonsums belastet: Ja.




Sysnet schrieb:


> Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass legales Alkohol Trinken eine klare Doppelmoral darstellt. Alkohol ist in meine Augen eine ebenso harte Droge wie Heroin o.ä. . Entweder man verbietet alle Drogen oder keine. Das ist doch total scheinheilig hier von Genußmittel zu sprechen. Gerade da THC nunmal weniger schädlich ist kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Da ein Verbot aber bekanntermaßen (Prohibition) nicht funktioniert, sollte man endlich mal über eine legalisierung nachdenken. Ebenso bin ich dafür an stark Suchtkranke sauberes Heroin auszugeben.



Naja... Es gibt schon beachtliche Unterschiede zwischen unterschiedlichen Substanzen, was die für ernsthafte Schäden und/oder Abhängigkeiten nötige Konsummenge angeht.




Sysnet schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage ist auch wie das mit den Bestrafungen beim Autofahren u.s.w. aussehen soll. Jemand der richtig gesoffen hat und nicht mal mehr richtig sprechen kann geht meist einen (oder auch mal mehr) Monat zu Fuß. Jemand der ein winziges Krümelchen Kokain (oder etwas anderes illegales) zu sich genommen hat wird Probleme haben den Schein die nächsten Jahre überhaut wieder zu bekommen. Hier stimmt einfach die Relation nicht. Man vergleiche das mal mit Vergewaltigern und "Raubkopierern", da ist es ähnlich unverhältnissmäßig.


 
Jemand, der nicht einmal mehr geh- geschweige denn Fahrtüchtig ist, kann sich auch auf 6-12 Monate Pause + MPU einstellen, da gibt es keinen großen Unterschied. Ein Monat blüht dir schon in einem Zustand, in dem Fremde dir nicht einmal anmerken würden, dass du getrunken hast.




Supeq schrieb:


> Wo ist bitte unser Sozialsystem an Bedingungen gekoppelt?
> 
> Nach deiner Argumentation müssten ja alle Straftäter, Arbeitslosen, Einzelgänger, Asylanten und Menschen die in Parallelgesellschaften leben, ja sogar Schnellfahrer und Falschparker (halten sich auch nicht an Regeln) von unserem Sozialsystem ausgeschlossen werden. Das sind sie aber nicht!



"Straftäter, Arbeitslose, Asylanten"?
Nette Gleichsetzungen hast du da.
Was du nicht hast, ist meine Argumentation verstanden. Denn diese Personen agieren i.d.R. sehr wohl als Teil der Gesellschaft und sind deren Regeln unterworfen. (in den Phasen, in denen es zumindest erstere schaffen, sich erfolgreich auszukoppeln, profitieren sie umgekehrt aber auch nicht vom Sozialsystem und belasten dieses nicht)



> Im übrigen finde ich es "sozialer" sich ab und zu mal einen Joint anzustecken, als ein Teil der oben genannten Gruppen zu sein.



Über "ab und zu" lässt sich viel philosophieren. Hier geht es aber um unbegrenzte Konsummöglichkeiten und es ist leider so, dass Leute diese bei Drogen auch nutzen, wenn sie die Gelegenheit erhalten.




Volcom schrieb:


> Eine "legalisierung" wie in Tschechien finde ich wiederum garnicht verkehrt, selbst für Sachen wie Heroin und ähnliches. Die meisten werden sich jetzt wohl an den Kopf packen. Aber das Ding ist einfach das man trotz illigalität schnell an diverse Substanzen gelangt. Würde man den SPass legalisieren und kontrolliert abgeben könnten die Gelder, die in die besagte Verfolgung fließen ind Suchthilfe übergehen und der Staat sparrt bzw verdient am Leichtsinn seiner Bürger ( Wie beim Tabak und Alkohol).


 
Ich würde es wagen zu behaupten, dass 90+% der Deutschen Bevölkerung NULL Ahnung haben, wo/wie sie "schnell" an diverse Substanzen gelangen könnten. Selbst von den Gelegenheitskiffern in meinem Bekanntenkreis kennt allenfalls die Hälfte auch einen Dealer, der Rest versorgt sich über Freunde. Durch eine Legalisierung würde definitiv ein Zugangshindernis abgebaut werden, dass bislang für die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung den Konsum derartiger Drogen ohne längere Vorbereitung unmöglich macht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Oktober 2012)

paco.g schrieb:


> ...Das möchte ich bitte mal erklärt haben. Ich rauche einen Joint, werde erwischt und darf dann mein ganzes Leben lang nie mehr Auto fahren?


 
Wenn du nach dem Cannabis-Konsum Auto fährst, ja. Ebenso gehört niemand mehr ans Steuer, der mit Alkohol (ab einer gewissen Grenze) erwischt wurde.

Der Grund ist einfach. Es fehlt jegliches Verantwortungsbewusstsein für das eigene Verhalten. 

Ein Auto ist eine Waffe mit 1.5 Tonnen oder mehr und entsprechender kinetischer Energie. Falsch geführt und in eine Gruppe Kinder gesteuert sind schnell einige Leben ausgelöscht.

Die Rückfallquote bei Alkohol und anderen Drogen ist sehr hoch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Wiederholungstat entsprechend.

Ergo Führerscheinentzug lebenslang oder ein definitiver Nachweis für dauerhafte Abstinenz. Wie das auch immer aussehen könnte.


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2012)

@Speed4Fun - was sagt der Name aus?

Gut das Du die Gesetze dazu nicht machst! Ab einer gewissen Menge Alkohol also? Wenn man einen Zug an einer Tüte gemacht hat ist das natürlich deutlich schlimmer.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich Wiederholungstäter auch gerne härter bestraft sehen würde. Das ganze muss im Verhältnis aber korrekt sein. Eine winzige Nase Kokain und der Lappen ist ewig weg. Mehre Gläser harten Schnaps und Du gehst ein paar Tage zu Fuß. Das passt so einfach nicht! Mit Alkohol (legal) kommt man nunmal immer besser weg als bspw. mit illegalen Amphetaminen. Wobei Amphetamine die Fahrtüchtigkeit deutlich weniger einschränken. Piloten bekamen diese z.B. oft um besser fliegen zu können. Es gibt übrigens auch heute noch viele harte Medikamente nach deren Einnahme man nie so hart bestraft würde wie bei illegalen Substanzen obwohl diese so genannten Medikamente um ein vielfaches "härter" sind.


----------



## paco.g (30. Oktober 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:


> @Speed4Fun - was sagt der Name aus?



Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, denke er/sie ist nach Motorrädern mit viel PS, lt. Avatar, verrückt oder naja man kann auch was anderes reininterpretieren.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Oktober 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:


> @Speed4Fun - was sagt der Name aus?...


 
Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, muss solch ein Frage nicht stellen. Speed = Geschwindigkeit, Fun = Spaß.

Ebenso müsste klar sein, dass es zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit gibt, bei Cannabis-Konsum das Maß an Fahruntüchtigkeit genau festzustellen. Also Cannabis positiv bedeutet fahruntüchtig.

Ansonsten mag meine Meinung radikal sein, orientiert sich allerdings am Rahmen des Strafgesetzbuches. Dieses sollte nur konsequenter umgesetzt werden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2012)

Bei dir scheint ja die Gängige Drogenaufklärung voll aufgegangen zu sein .Das Teufelzeug.
Wie jetzt mehrfach erwähnt ,wurde Canabis in Deutschland verboten,weil die Ammis ihre Baumwolle hier verkloppen
wollte.
Dies wurde zum Teil dadurch ereicht ,das so einige Märchen erzählt wurden.Einstiegsdroge etc..
Das die Drogen nicht in unserem Kulturkreis intigriert ist.Was auch nicht stimmt.Jahrhunderte wurde Canabis in Deutschland konsumiert.
Nähere angaben hier:Wann und Warum wurde Cannabis verboten? .
Das deine Meinung sich an der Deutschen Rechtssprechung orientiert ist ja sehr lobenswert.
Wie schnell sich Gesetze aber ändern können hab ich noch von der Ähra Gerhard Schröder im Hinteropf.
Das Rausch und Strassenverkehr nicht zusammenpassen ist selbstredend.
Das sich aber auch nüchterne Fahrer immer Agressiver und rücksichtsloser verhalten,finde ich genauso bedenklich.
Um Agressionen abzubauen oder nur zum Spass(just for Fun), gefährlich ,zu schnell ,ohne rüksicht auf verluste zu fahren,ist ein zunehmender Trend.Da ein Auto ja eine Waffe ist.Sollte das auch genauso verfolgt und geandet werden wie der zugedröhnte "Kiffer" ,im Fahrzeug.
Diese Asozialen Raser sollen auch durch ensprechende Strafen spüren ,das sie was falsch gemacht haben.
Und im Wiederholungsfall lebenslang die Fahrerlaubniss abgeben.
Wie oft fuhr einer über den Zebrastreifen auf dem ich mich(als Fussgänge) schon zur hälfte befand.Hab noch so einige beispiele^^.
Was aber einer zu Hause in seiner Wohnung macht, sollte ihm überlassen sein.
Der Kiffer *muss* entkriminalisiert werden.
Mir sind Kiffer allemal lieber als Säufer.


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Welche Blickwinkel willst du denn eröffnet haben ausser "Es ist eine Einstiegsdroge, es ist halt verboten"


 
Hört sich sehr stark nach Staat an.


----------



## Sysnet (31. Oktober 2012)

Speed4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, muss solch ein Frage nicht stellen. Speed = Geschwindigkeit, Fun = Spaß.
> 
> Ebenso müsste klar sein, dass es zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit gibt, bei Cannabis-Konsum das Maß an Fahruntüchtigkeit genau festzustellen.



Was der Nick übersetzt bedeutet weiß ich. Wer des Denkens mächtig ist, sollte die Frage auch ohne genauere Ausführungen verstehen.  Bleiben wir doch aber einfach beide freundlich. 

Der Nick scheint nunmal darauf hinzuweisen, gerade  zusammen mit dem Profilbild, dass hier gerne sehr schnell Motorrad gefahren wird. Daher habe ich halt gefragt. Ich nehme aber mal stark an das Dir dies auch bewusst ist. Hier könnte man vermuten das Du ablenken möchtest. Evtl. fährst Du aber nur am Rechner wirklich schnell - das kann ich natürlich nicht wissen ohne Dich persönlich zu kennen.

Zum Thema:
Doch! Es gibt mittlerweile die Möglichkeit festzustellen wie viel THC in etwa konsumiert wurde.


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Oktober 2012)

Erstaunlich, über welche Dinge sich manche Gedanken machen, um ein Thema auf ein persönliches Niveau ziehen zu können.

Genauso könnte man annehmen, KillerPfote wäre eine hallizinogene Pilzart, weil es so gut ins Thema passt. Oder das sei der Name für eine besonders gefährliche Rechtschreibschwäche, wie sie bei Charles Manson oder Jack the Ripper festgestellt wurde.

Und Sysnet ist bestimmt das Netzwerk von Al-Qaida, das hier ihr afghanisches Cannabis pushen möchte.

Aber jetzt mal wieder sachlich und Ironie off.

In einem Punkt stimme ich KillerPfote völlig zu, sofern ich den Text seines Beitrages überhaupt entziffern konnte. Auch Raser handeln völlig verantwortungslos und sind genauso zu behandeln wie Fahrer, die unter Drogeneinfluss stehen. Auch sie bedrohen grob fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich Leib und Leben anderer.

Wenn mittlerweile tatsächlich mobil genau festgestellt werden kann, wieviel THC konsumiert wurde und man anhand einer Skala auch das Maß an Fahruntüchtigkeit festlegen kann, dann ist zukünftig sicher ein gewaltiger Schritt nach vorne bei der Gleichbehandlung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten durch Drogeneinfluss zu erwarten.

Wenn dann noch die Null-Promille Grenze bei Alkohol eingeführt wird, um es den Cannabis-Verfechtern Recht zu tun, kann man sich diese Skala auch noch sparen. Dann bedeutet positiv fahruntüchtig.


----------



## Sysnet (31. Oktober 2012)

Persönliches Niveau?!  Dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts. Habe da wohl einen Nerv getroffen oder so.  Wollte nur was über Deine Meinung zum schnellfahren im normalen Sraßenverkehr hören oder ob Du den Nick nur hast weil Dir Motorräder so gut gefallen u.s.w. . Keine Ahnung weshalb das zu solchen Reaktionen bei Dir führt. Das musst Du schon selbst ergründen - ich habe keine Lust dazu. Wäre dann einfach Teil der Diskussion gewesen. Du kannst doch gerne anderer Meinung sein, wieso auch nicht!? Na ja, sei´s drum. Religion (Glaube) und Politik (Gesetze) sind halt Themen wo es immer ziemlich hoch hergeht.

Aber ja, ich halte extrem rücksichtslose Fahrer für ebenso gefährlich wie  Fahrer unter starkem Alkoholeinfluss. Genau so wie Fahrer die, aufgrund  von bspw. einer Heroininjektion oder deutlich zu langen Fahrten, am  Steuer einschlafen.




> sofern ich den Text seines Beitrages überhaupt entziffern konnte.


Ich hatte keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Am Text hat es also wohl nicht gelegen.


*Nochmal: Bleiben wir doch aber einfach beide freundlich.  *Ewig so weiterzumachen führt einfach zu nichts, hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun und interessiert warscheinlich auch kaum jemanden. Du kannst ja gerne nochmal versuchen es mir zu geben und etwas Dampf ablassen, ich mache hier jetzt einen Cut. Habe ja jetzt auch selbst genug abgelassen.

So, jetzt endlich mal wieder zum Thema.  Sorry for OT!



> Aber jetzt mal wieder sachlich und Ironie off.


 Stimme ich also zu!


Mobil kann man das nicht feststellen. Bei Alkohol wird das aber auch nicht mobil gelöst. Hier wird, wie üblich, ebenfalls eine Blutprobe entnommen sobald die Promillegrenze überschritten wurde. Die Nullgrenze ist in einem Land wo es zum guten Ton gehört mit dem Chef anzustoßen nur sehr schwer zu realisieren sein. Auch gibt es ja Medikamente, die geringe Mengen von Alkohol enthalten etc. . Man könnte die Grenze aber noch weiter nach unten verlegen.


----------



## caine2011 (31. Oktober 2012)

@sysnet: doch das ist persönlich was du (und andere) machst: du könntest in einem pcforum 1000 solche namen finden...
und du machst dich an einem winzigen detail fest um für offtopicdiskussionen und persönliche unterschwellige anfeindungen zu sorgen

@topic: ich finde die ansichten echt lustig:
1 these: canabis ist nicht so schädlich wie rauchen

omg yeah, das argument aller kaputten typen die kiffen...
klar es ist richtig, es ist unumstößlich

so gut euer argument jetzt nehmen wir es und nehmen es auseinander:
annahme1 wir legalisieren den drogenkonsum von kannabis
annahme2 der konsum steigt im vgl. zur dunkelziffer von heute enorm an

was passiert nun? die vorraussetzungen um kannabis anzubauen sind zuhasue ziemlich schwer umzusetzen, deshalb wird das bei eintreten der 2.annahme dazu führen, dass also indutriell hergestellt werden muss

das ist denke ich jedem klar
nächste sahce ist die, dass wenn du in deinem garten selber tabak anbaust und dann rauchst der genauso ökologisch ist wie ein joint

warum sind da zigaretten so gefährlich? weil bei der großindustriellen fertigung eben nicht nur tabak verwendet wird, sondern einige stoffe beigemengt werden, um die fertigung zu vereinfachen(teer) und andere um nun sagen wir den genuss zu steigern(suchtmittel die die positiven hormone während des konsums stärken)

wenn also malboro oder andere zigarettenhersteller, jetzt den naheliegen schritt tun und "jointcigarettes" herstellen, wird das nicht besser sein als ne herkömmliche zigarette, nur das deine reaktionszeit verlangsamt wird

jetzt mögliche gegenargumente: man kann ja aber in der apotheke etc. einkaufen...klar kann man, aber wir argumentieren gerade für die breite masse und nicht für den einzelnen, und der durchschnittskonsument nimmt immer das günstigere produkt(oder wie viele raucher kennst du die bologischen tabak selber verarbeiten um sich dann ne zigarette zu drehen?)

these 2: alokohol ist auch legal

naja ich weiß nicht warum das noch als argument aufgeführt wird, es wurde schon so oft gesagt, dass die menge alkohol viel höher liegt als die von kannabis...
ich meine wenn man von einer portion alkohol, ergo einem glas wein oder einer flasche bier genauso dicht werden würde wie von einem joint...dann wäre das ein argument, aber nein so ist es nicht
 man kann eigentlich nirgndwo argumentieren ala...notwehr mit todesfolge ist keine straftat...aber mord schon

these3: im militär/bei piloten/bei sportlern werden/wurden drogen zur leistungssteigerung eingesetzt

ja hört man immer wieder, hat teils nicht ohne grund ja massive soziale sanktionen zur folge(doping-->sperre, piloten entzug der fluglizenz, etc.), das ist genauso wenig legal

ich warte auf eine echte these die auch für die allgemeinheit gelten kann, und nicht nur sprüche ala: ich hba mir nen joint schon mal reingezogen und es hat mir nicht geschadet

und argumente ala: es ist persönliche freiheit was ich mache und was nicht...ja ist es und die freiheit des staates ist es dich mit sanktionen für dein handeln zu belegen, und damit man nicht der gesellschaft schadet, gibt es gesetze die von vornherein dinge verbieten bei denen es sehr wahrscheinlich ist dass sie negative auswirkung haben(es gibt gesetzte auch aus anderen gründen, ich bin nicht so naiv zu glauben dass der einzige grund ist, aber das ist ot)

freue mich auf eine rege diskussion

mfg caine2011


----------



## Sysnet (31. Oktober 2012)

> omg yeah, das argument aller kaputten typen die kiffen...




Nein, die Frage nach dem Nick hatte *nichts* mit persönlichen, unterschwelligen Anfeindungen zu tun!!! Das halte ich für Unterstellung.  Warum ich gefragt habe und was der Zweck meiner Frage war kannst Du doch garnicht wissen, oder? Es wurde dann erst zu unterschwelligem Müll (nach der Anspielung auf´s Englisch).  Ich hätte das natürlich einfach ignorieren sollen, jetzt ist es dafür aber bereits zu spät.

Ich wollte nur Fragen ob der Nick evtl. mit rasantem Tempo (für viele ebenfalls eine Art Rausch) zu tun hat und welche Meinung er dazu vertritt. Eine sachliche Antwort hätte es doch getan.  Ist mir einfach aufgefallen, wo ist das Problem? 

Aber wie schon gesagt würde ich hier auch jetzt gerne einen Cut machen und sachlich weiter diskutieren. Sollte das nicht möglich sein, ist die Geschichte für mich dann einfach beendet und ich ziehe mich eben zurück. Es gibt schließlich wichtigere Dinge.


*OT:* Alles pflücke ich jetzt nich mehr auseinander, muss gleich weg und bin dann nur zwischendurch mit dem Handy on.

Nein, in den Niederlanden wird meist das pure Gras und weniger "fertige" Tüten verkauft. Das veranlasst mich zu der Annahme, dass es hier ähnlich laufen würde. Marlboro will mit Cannabis sicher nichts zu tun haben. 

Nein, der prozentuale Anteil Alkohol in einem Glas Wein ist einfach nur sehr gering. Nimm Strohrum, hier sieht es anders aus. Es gab ja auch schon Alkohol-Inhalatoren. 

Nein, Amphetamine und Co wurden und werden (natürlich nicht mehr überall) im Krieg eingesetzt und dafür gab\gibt es keinerlei Sanktionen. Es wurde schlichtweg erwartet.

Hast Du den ganzen Thread von Anfang an gelesen? Hier gab es schon einige gute Argumente für die Legalisierung, die eben auch die Allgemeinhet betreffen. Eines wäre z.b. Steuern! Ich persönlich halte aber auch die Entkriminalisierung für sehr wichtig.



> freue mich auf eine rege diskussion


Dito!


----------



## caine2011 (31. Oktober 2012)

sag mir doch bitte in was es in einem krieg sanktionen gibt...krieg oder kriegsähnliche zustände setzen sowas außer kraft und sind deshalb für unsere diskussion unbrauchbar

und ja ich gebe es zu die ersten 3 und letzten 3 seiten haben mir gereicht

weil du steuern ansprichst: ich würde behaupten dass gerade diejenigen die sich gerade für eine legalisierung aussprechen, die ersten sind die sich über die besteuerung aufregen...

und ich bin nicht der meinung dass es in dtl. so laufen würde wie in holland, da ist die gesellschaft was alles angeht bedeutend liberaler, hier würde das gesetzlich geregelt und der geiz ist geil wahn sehr bald einen industrieerzeuger von kannabiszigaretten auf den plan rufen(ob der marlboro oder kannalol oder kiff4all heißt ist mir egal, und die zigarettenindustrie lässt sich das best. nicht entgehen)

mfg caine2011
einfach weil der deutsche absatzmarkt ein anderer/größerer ist


----------



## Sysnet (31. Oktober 2012)

Diese Drogen wurden Piloten verabreicht! Dagegen ist Autofahren doch recht einfach. Geringe Mengen kann man von fast allem nehmen bis es zu einer starken Beeinträchtigung kommt.

Ich glaube viele würden sich freuen wenn Cannabis deutlich billiger versteuert und legal angeboten wird. Der Schwarzmarkt ist nunmal teuer und das ohne Steuern.

Ohne es hier ausprobiert zu haben ist eine fundierte Aussage nunmal nicht möglich. Daher kann man sich nur ähnlichen Systemen orientieren. Mit den Gesetzen hast Du aber wohl recht. Hier würde eine Legalisierung sicher etwas anders aussehen als in den Niederlanden.

Ich halte Deine Bedenken aber auch nicht für unbegründet. Bei den "elektrischen Zigaretten" ist die Tabakindustrie zum Teil ja auch eingestiegen, auch wenn hier andere Konzerne mehr zum Zug kommen.


Edit: Bin jetzt aber erstmal weg - Termin. Melde mich später wieder.


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Oktober 2012)

Meine spärlichen Beiträge zum Thema Cannabis sollten nicht dazu dienen, hier irgendwelche Streitigkeiten auszulösen.

Um aber die Frage nach meiner Einstellung zum Thema Geschwindigkeit zu beantworten, obwohl das völlig OT ist, folgende Hintergrundinformationen:

- Eine meiner Leidenschaften ist Motorradfahren (früher auch Motocross Wettbewerb, heute Supermoto), zur Knieschleiferfraktion zähle ich nicht.
- Als ehemaliger Offizier bei den Fallschirmjägern (heute Hauptmann d. Reserve) kam ich zum Freifallen, das ich auch heute noch mit Leidenschaft betreibe.

Aus meiner Leidenschaft zu Geschwindigkeitssportarten kann man keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf mein Verhalten im Straßenverkehr ziehen. Mein Fahrstil ist sehr defensiv.

Soweit dazu.

Ansonsten führen wir hier bitte einfach ein sachliches Gespräch.


----------



## Supeq (31. Oktober 2012)

caine2011 schrieb:


> @sysnet: doch das ist persönlich was du (und andere) machst: du könntest in einem pcforum 1000 solche namen finden...
> und du machst dich an einem winzigen detail fest um für offtopicdiskussionen und persönliche unterschwellige anfeindungen zu sorgen
> 
> @topic: ich finde die ansichten echt lustig:
> ...


 
Da bist du falsch informiert: Zigaretten wird kein Teer zugesetzt um die Produktion zu vereinfachen, das ist in Deutschland sogar gesetzlich verboten. Der Teer, welcher beim Rauchen freigesetzt wird, ist auch schon im natürlichen Tabak enthalten. Bei der Verbrennung von Cannabis entsteht nachgewiesenermaßen kein Teer.

BMELV - Schutz vor den Gefahren des Tabakkonsums - Was steckt in meiner Zigarette wirklich drin?


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt ich brauche weder Auto noch Motorräder und die Abgase verpesten unseren Planeten und meine Gesundheit. Deshalb könntet ihr das fahren jetzt bitte sein lassen sonst muss ich eine Pedition starten... 

Soviel dazu zu unserer Gerechtigkeit ... der Mensch sieht immer nur das als gerecht an was ihm am meisten nützt. Also erst denken und dann seine Meinung äußern, wäre mein Ratschlag.



"Im Gras steckt bekanntlich kein Teer" 

ja das stimmt allerdings ist die klebrige Substanz der Hanfplanze ansich genauso geeignet die Häarchen in der Lunge zu verkleben. Soweit ich mal gehört habe (!) sogar noch schlimmer als Teer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Also...

Tabbak anbauen ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, da unser Klima dafür nicht sonderlich geeignet ist. Gras kann jeder selber anbauen und es gibt auch eigenen Züchtungen, die in rauerem Klima ohne Probleme einen netten Ertrag bringen. Das ist, glaube ich, eine Kreuzung aus White Widdow und einem polnischen Outdoor Gras. 
Selbst wenn man es in der Wohnung anbaut, ist der Aufwand dafür nicht sonderlich groß. Man braucht nur einen Platz der nicht unbedingt neben den Klamotten liegen sollte, da man dann ständig nach dem Zeug riecht. 

Cannabis ist nur dann relativ schädlich, wenn man es mit Tabbak konsumiert. In Reinform ist es sogar relativ unschädlich, wenn man es mit dem legalen Alkohol vergleicht. Langzeitschäden treten natürlich auf, nur sind die immer noch besser als die Folgen von jahrelangem Alkoholkonsum. Ich kenne Opfer beider Fraktionen und mit den Langzeitkiffern kann man immer noch mehr anfangen als mit den Alkis. 

Über eine Besteuerung würde sich kein Kiffer aufregen, da man dann einfach weiterhin den selben Preis bezahlen würde, denn 10€ ist ein g sicher nicht Wert. 
Das Problem hierbei liegt aber im leichten Anbau. Ich hätte genug Platz im Garten, um autonom breit zu sein und da bin ich nicht der Einzige. Nur Städter hätten hier ein Problem, da in einer kleinen Mietwohnung zu wenig Platz ist, außer man zieht es vor, im Urwald zu wohnen. 

Bei einer Legalisierung müsste also der Anbau weiterhin verboten sein, denn ich darf ja auch nicht einfach so Schnapps brennen. Eine kleine Plantage fällt aber sowieso sofort auf, sonst gäbe es sowas jetzt schon viel öfters. 
Würde das so umgesetzt werden, würde der Staat enorm davon profitieren, da er mehr Steuern einnimmt und weniger Ausgaben bei der Strafverfolgung hat. 

Im Straßenverkehr hat Cannabis natürlich genauso wenig zu suchen wie Alkohol, aber die Beeinträchtigung durch Drogen ist immer relativ. Ich selbst trinke sehr selten etwas, also merke ich es schon ein bisschen, wenn ich eine Halbe Bier trinke und wenn ich einen Long Island Ice Tea trinke, bin ich fahruntüchtig, also reicht auch hier schon ein Glas dafür. 
Da man mit einem Joint aber normalerweise sowieso immer fahruntüchtig ist (Genusskiffer kenne ich keine), braucht es auch keine genauen Messmittel. Da reicht schon ein relativer Wert. 
Die Strafen sollten hier aber mit Alkohol gleich gesetzt werden. 

Ja, Cannabis sollte legalisiert werden und jeder Mensch sollte die Freiheit haben, mit seinem Körper zu machen, was er will, solange er durch die Folgen keine anderen belastet. Sollte das passieren, sollte derjenige aus dem Sozialsystem ausgeschlossen werden. Ok, von mir aus könnte auch ein Fehltritt bis zu einem gewissen Rahmen noch erlaubt sein, aber wenn sich einer gegen die Gesellschaft stellt, sollte er alleine schauen, wie er zurecht kommt. 
Das sollte aber auch für jedes Fehlverhalten gelten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2012)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Wenn mittlerweile tatsächlich mobil genau festgestellt werden kann, wieviel THC konsumiert wurde und man anhand einer Skala auch das Maß an Fahruntüchtigkeit festlegen kann, dann ist zukünftig sicher ein gewaltiger Schritt nach vorne bei der Gleichbehandlung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten durch Drogeneinfluss zu erwarten.



Vorher müsste noch ein zweiter Schritt erfolgen: Der Aufbau eines staatlich kontrollierten Vertriebssystems (und davor wiederum eine Legalisierung). Es geht beim Führerscheinentzug ja nicht um die momentane Fahrunfähigkeit - dafür muss man nur die Weiterfahrt verhindern. Viel wichtiger ist der Aspekt des mangelnden Verantwortungsbewußstseins: Ich habe etwas gemacht, dass eine Fahruntüchtigkeit herbeiführen könnte und bin trotzdem gefahren. Solange Cannabis aber nicht mit einer geprüften und gesetzlich konzentrierten Angabe zum THC-Gehalt verkauft wird, hat der Konsument überhaupt keine Möglichkeit, die eigene Dosis vernünftig zu beurteilen. Aufgrund der primär psychischen Wirkungsweise kann er auch seinen Zustand während des Konsums nicht einschätzen. (Bei Alkohol ist Fenster zwischen "ich spüre, das mein Körper nicht mehr genau das macht, was er sonst macht" und "ich spür... - ach egal. Bier her" zwar klein, aber immerhin vorhanden. Bei Cannabis ist der Konsument lange vor erreichen von Störungen so happy, dass ihm die vollkommen egal sein werden und er trotzdem fährt)
Deswegen gilt: Wer zum Joint greift muss davon ausgehen, dass er die nächsten 1-2 Tage womöglich nichts in einem Auto zu suchen hat. Wird er trotzdem hinterm Steuer gefunden...

(nicht desto trotz wurden Fahrverbote bei Fällen mit sehr geringer THC-Konzentration schon erfolgreich angefochten. z.B.)




KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wie jetzt mehrfach erwähnt ,wurde Canabis in Deutschland verboten,weil die Ammis ihre Baumwolle hier verkloppen
> wollte.
> ...
> Nähere angaben hier:Wann und Warum wurde Cannabis verboten? .



Wie ebenfalls erwähnt wurde, ist die Aussage komplett falsch und unhaltbar, denn das Verbot in Deutschland kam erst lange nachdem Baumwolle und Kunstfasern ihre heutigen Märkte eingenommen hatten.
Aber ich sehe, du hast deine unabhängigen, unfehlbaren Quellen und jede weitere Argumentation erübrigt sich...



> Mir sind Kiffer allemal lieber als Säufer.



Alkoholkonsumenten sind aber nicht zwingend Säufer. Cannabiskonsumenten dagegen quasi immer Kiffer. (die wenigen nur-Bäcker mal vernachlässigt)




Sysnet schrieb:


> Mobil kann man das nicht feststellen. Bei Alkohol wird das aber auch nicht mobil gelöst. Hier wird, wie üblich, ebenfalls eine Blutprobe entnommen sobald die Promillegrenze überschritten wurde. Die Nullgrenze ist in einem Land wo es zum guten Ton gehört mit dem Chef anzustoßen nur sehr schwer zu realisieren sein. Auch gibt es ja Medikamente, die geringe Mengen von Alkohol enthalten etc. . Man könnte die Grenze aber noch weiter nach unten verlegen.



Iirc gilt für Fahranfänger die Nullgrenze und bei Alkohol enthaltenden Medikamenten gibt es entsprechende Hinweise. Wer die dann nicht beachtet, riskiert in der Tat Konsequenzen.





Sysnet schrieb:


> Nein, in den Niederlanden wird meist das pure Gras und weniger "fertige" Tüten verkauft. Das veranlasst mich zu der Annahme, dass es hier ähnlich laufen würde. Marlboro will mit Cannabis sicher nichts zu tun haben.



Warum? Moralische Hemmungen haben die garantiert nicht 



> Nein, der prozentuale Anteil Alkohol in einem Glas Wein ist einfach nur sehr gering. Nimm Strohrum, hier sieht es anders aus.



Hochprozentigeres als Wein wird, aber wenn es nur zum Genuss (und nicht mit dem Ziel eines Rausches) konsumiert wird (ok: Bei Strohrum ist letzteres wohl immer der Fall) aus entsprechend kleineren Gläsern konsumiert 
Da liegt letztlich genau die Maßregelung vor, die gewünscht ist - in dem Fall halt historisch gewachsen: Auch ganz ohne Gesetze hatte die Gesellschaft schon was gegen Besäufnisse und die kulturell akzeptierten Konsumformen sehen dann eben auch entsprechend geringe Mengen vor.
Bei Cannabis ist das anders. Hier könnte man zwar argumentieren, dass ein Sechstel Joint niemanden ernsthaft beeinträchtigen wird. Aber es ist von der Mehrheit der Konsumenten eben nicht zu erwarten, dass sie eine Tüte unter sechs Leuten kreisen lassen und dann brav aufhören, wie es der Weintrinker nach 1-2 Gläsern zum Essen macht. Stattdessen gibt es einen sehr großen Anteil an Leuten, die sich die Bong auch komplett reinziehen, wenn gerade niemand mitmachen will. Und das ist dann eben nicht mehr das Äquivalent zum Schnäppschen danach, sondern zur Falsche Vodka auf Ex - die bei Alkohol auch nicht gesellschaftlich akzeptiert ist (siehe Koma-Saufen-Diskussion), aber eben auch die seltene Ausnahme unter der Masse Alkoholkonsumenten.



> Nein, Amphetamine und Co wurden und werden (natürlich nicht mehr überall) im Krieg eingesetzt und dafür gab\gibt es keinerlei Sanktionen. Es wurde schlichtweg erwartet.



In einer Situation, in der rücksichtsloses, aggressives Verhalten ohne Rücksicht auf die Selbsterhaltung sogar gewünschte Eigenschaften waren. Und das nicht nur bei Piloten, sondern auch in der Infantrie - und zum Teil mit deutlichen gesundheitlichen Folgen.
In der Zivilgesellschaft sind Mittel, die zu 30h Kampfbereitschaft und -lust führen dagegen aus sehr gutem Grund verpönt. (Raver ausgenommen  )




Sysnet schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele würden sich freuen wenn Cannabis deutlich billiger versteuert und legal angeboten wird. Der Schwarzmarkt ist nunmal teuer und das ohne Steuern.



Ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet, aber zumindest laut Wikipedia sind die Preise in den Niederlanden z.T. sogar höher, als in Deutschland. Anbau und Transport bleiben schließlich Schwarzmarktgeschäfte, beim Endverkauf kommen dann noch die Steuern dazu.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, aber deine 1-2 Tage Ausnüchterung nach einem Joint sind sehr hoch gegriffen und wenn man zu viel gekifft hat, schläft man meistens sowieso dort wo man gerade ist, also kann man bei beidem Parallelen zum Alkohol ziehen. 
Mit Restalkohol darf man am nächsten Morgen ja auch nicht fahren. 

Ein Joint wird auch nicht zu Genusszwecken geraucht, also kann man das nicht mit dem Bier oder Wein bei einem Essen vergleichen. Man raucht ihn, weil man breit sein will, also sollte man dann eben auf's Autofahren verzichten, so wie es die Meisten auch bei vermehrtem Alkoholkonsum machen.

Den Cannabiskonsum kann man auch leichter regulieren als den Alkoholkonsum, da es schneller und direkter wirkt, sobald es wirkt. 
Hat man z.B. sehr fettig gegessen, verzögert sich die Wirkung von Alkohol und man hat so schnell mal einen über den Durst getrunken, da man es nicht weiß, wann die Wirkung genau einsetzt.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Oktober 2012)

@ruyven: Also im Grund kann man nach 1 Nacht schon wieder fahren. 2 Tage halte ich für übertrieben. Zumal nichts sagt das du schon wieder nüchtern bist oder immer noch fahruntüchtig. Ein Bsp. Ein Alkoholiker kann jeden Abend sich wegschiessen ohne Ende ist er ausgenüchtert darf er fahren, bei Kiffern wird das nach ng Grenze berechnet. Jetzt sagen wir der Alkoholiker will trocken werden, bekommt heftigste Ausfallerscheinungen (zittern) und baut einen Unfall. Er war nüchtern kein Problem... Da stimmt doch hinten wie vorne was nicht.

Zu der Anfechtung ist zwar schön die Führerscheinstelle wird das aber nicht jucken. MPU und Führerscheinentzug ist locker drin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine 1-2 Tage Ausnüchterung nach einem Joint sind sehr hoch gegriffen



Natürlich sind sie das. Aber genau das muss man eben auch machen, wenn man mit nicht einschätzbaren Dosen und potentiell tödlichen Tätigkeiten arbeitet: Den Worst Case zu Grunde legen.



> Ein Joint wird auch nicht zu Genusszwecken geraucht, also kann man das nicht mit dem Bier oder Wein bei einem Essen vergleichen. Man raucht ihn, weil man breit sein will, also sollte man dann eben auf's Autofahren verzichten, so wie es die Meisten auch bei vermehrtem Alkoholkonsum machen.



Ich kenne mehrere Leute, die Cannabis auch zur Stimmungsaufheiterung zwischendurch konsumieren. Davon abgesehen ist "das nimmt man doch eh nur, um sich die volle Dröhnung zu geben" wohl ein denkbar schlechtes Argument, um das Verantwortungsbewußtsein der Konsumenten und fehlenden Belastung für das Gesundheitssystem nachzuweisen 



> Den Cannabiskonsum kann man auch leichter regulieren als den Alkoholkonsum, da es schneller und direkter wirkt, sobald es wirkt. Hat man z.B. sehr fettig gegessen, verzögert sich die Wirkung von Alkohol und man hat so schnell mal einen über den Durst getrunken, da man es nicht weiß, wann die Wirkung genau einsetzt.


 
Jup, solche Leute gibts. Erst essen sie fleißig Rollmops und dann trinken sie ne Flasche Korn und dann sie ganz "überraschend" betrunken 




MOD6699 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Also im Grund kann man nach 1 Nacht schon wieder fahren. 2 Tage halte ich für übertrieben. Zumal nichts sagt das du schon wieder nüchtern bist oder immer noch fahruntüchtig. Ein Bsp. Ein Alkoholiker kann jeden Abend sich wegschiessen ohne Ende ist er ausgenüchtert darf er fahren, bei Kiffern wird das nach ng Grenze berechnet. Jetzt sagen wir der Alkoholiker will trocken werden, bekommt heftigste Ausfallerscheinungen (zittern) und baut einen Unfall. Er war nüchtern kein Problem... Da stimmt doch hinten wie vorne was nicht.



(Sucht)Erkranungen und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Fahrfähigkeit sind nun wirklich ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich sprach nicht von einer vollen Dröhnung, sondern von einem Zustand, in dem man kein Auto mehr lenken sollte, denn das kann man beim Alkohol leichter einteilen als bei Cannabis.
Man raucht keinen Joint zum Essen, oder danach, nur weil es so gut schmeckt, man raucht ihn, damit sich der Grundzustand verändert.

Nach einer halben Bier darf ich noch Auto fahren, aber da ich fast nie etwas trinke spüre ich die Halbe schon, vor allem wenn ich sie auf nüchternen Magen trinke. Ich bin dann kurzzeitig leicht beeinträchtigt, darf aber Auto fahren.
Alkohol ist also auch nicht einschätzbar, da jeder unterschiedlich viel verträgt.


----------



## Sunjy (31. Oktober 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:


> Dann bin ich für ein Alkohol-Verbot. Alkohol ist eine tödliche Droge, im gegensatz zu Cannabis.



Außer mit Sauerstoff kann mann an jeder art von Lebensmittel/Stoffen sterben wenn mann eine Überdosis zu sich nimmt. 

Solln se machen wie sie wollen hauptsache sie verlangen ordentlich Steuern dafür um kohle zu machen. 

Ich Rauche nich Trinke keinen Alk und Kaffee... alle wohce mal n Energie Trink und der is mir schon fast zuviel suchtmittel^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (31. Oktober 2012)

An Sauerstoff kann man sich sehrwohl vergiften.
Tauchen mit 200bar.de » Sauerstoffvergiftung - Ursachen, Erste Hilfe und Vermeidung

Das mein Deutsch nicht 100% richtig ist ,liegt nicht an meinem langjährigen Suchtmittelgebrauch.
Das haben mir die Lehrer schon in der Schule bescheinigt^^.

Das ,daß mit der Baumwolle nicht stimmt muss ich überlesen haben.
Bin nicht so verbohrt,das ich auf meiner Meinung bestehe .
Ganz im Gegenteil,bei vernünftiger Sachverhalt Aufklärung,bin ich bereit meine Meinung zu revidieren.
Säufer ,war ein wenig überzeichnet.
Wenn man allerdings den A-Konsum übertreibt,ist man halt nicht immer sehr angenehm für die Mitmenschen.
In dem Zusammenhang sind mir halt Kiffer lieber.


----------



## caine2011 (1. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht von einer vollen Dröhnung, sondern von einem Zustand, in dem man kein Auto mehr lenken sollte, denn das kann man beim Alkohol leichter einteilen als bei Cannabis.
> Man raucht keinen Joint zum Essen, oder danach, nur weil es so gut schmeckt, man raucht ihn, damit sich der Grundzustand verändert.
> 
> Nach einer halben Bier darf ich noch Auto fahren, aber da ich fast nie etwas trinke spüre ich die Halbe schon, vor allem wenn ich sie auf nüchternen Magen trinke. Ich bin dann kurzzeitig leicht beeinträchtigt, darf aber Auto fahren.
> Alkohol ist also auch nicht einschätzbar, da jeder unterschiedlich viel verträgt.



ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber geh doch bitte nicht davon aus, dass wenn du(falls du konsumierst, was mir herzlich egal ist, da ich uach der meinung bin das jeder machen kann was er will, solang er niemand gefährdet) es schaffst in maßen zu konsumieren, dass das jeder tut

es gibt nun mal leute die zu exzessen neigen, und ich sehe auch schon die bildüberschrift..."3 14jährigen imkrankenhaus nach komakiffen"

deswegen ist der vorschlag mit der "staatlichen dosis" imho eine sehr gute regelung, obwohl damit sowas wohl auch nicht verhindert werden kann...aber besser als wenn iwer beim ersten mal ne so starke dosis abbekommt, dass er 3 tage weg ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Die einzige Möglichkeit, dass man plötzlich zu viel Cannabis erwischt, sind Kekse, ansonsten pennt man vorher ein, was nichts mit dem Koma beim Saufen zu tun hat. Man muss nicht ins Krankenhaus und man hat am nächsten Tag keine Kopfschmerzen. 
Es gibt zwar ein paar Menschen, die Cannabis nicht wirklich vertragen und denen der Kreislauf etwas zusammen bricht, aber das schaffen viele mit Alkohol ohne Probleme und anscheinend können manche auch an Energy Drinks sterben. 

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber so weit ich mich erinnern kann liegt die tödliche Dosis bei über 10kg Gras und das kann nicht mal ein Jamaikaner weg kiffen. 

PS: Meine "Grüne Phase" ist schon über eine Dekade her und zu der Zeit habe ich mich körperlich fertig gemacht. Mir ging es damals nur gut, wenn ich mit zusammengebrochenem Kreislauf am Boden lag, also habe ich genug Erfahrung mit der Wirkung und Dosierung von Cannabis. 
Ach ja, ich hab damals nicht nur auf Gras gespielt.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2012)

Von zuviel Cannabis kann man Herz/Kreislaufprobleme bekommen. Oder wie ich schon mal schrieb ganz üble "Paras". Da einer davon gestorben ist habe ich aber auch nicht gehört.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Von 20 Dosen Red Bull am Tag bekomme ich Schlafstörungen, trotzdem ist es legal. 

An einer Alkoholvergiftung kann man sterben und soweit ich informiert bin, decken die Tabbaksteuern nicht die medizinischen Kosten für die Folgen des Rauchens ab. 
Üble "Paras" bekommt man nur bei langfristigem, exzessiven Konsum, aber man sollte nicht ständig das schlimmste Szenario her nehmen, denn dann müsste Alkohol schon längst verboten sein. 
Wenn jemand nur gelegentlich breit ist, bekommt er keine langfristigen Schäden.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2012)

Also bei mir reichen schon ganz kleine Mengen Cannabis um nicht mehr klarzukommen. Aber ich bin auch vorbelastet.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

Wenn man dem hochgelobten US-amerikanischen Autor Winslow glaubt hängt die Wirkung zum Verhältnis von THC und CBD ab.
Hat mich überrascht sowas in einem Roman zu finden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also bei mir reichen schon ganz kleine Mengen Cannabis um nicht mehr klarzukommen. Aber ich bin auch vorbelastet.


Bei mir reichen auch kleine Mengen Alkohol, da ich sehr selten und wenn, dann auch wenig trinke. Meinen letzten Rausch hatte ich vor ca. 12 Jahren und in der Zeit davor habe ich auch wesentlich (viel) mehr getrunken. 

Die Verträglichkeit ist halt bei jedem anders und wie schon erwähnt, sterben manche nach zwei Energy Drinks. Ich kann nach einem Liter Red Bull gemütlich schlafen gehen, weil bei mir Koffein kaum noch wirkt.


----------



## aloha84 (1. November 2012)

Neben Verträglichkeit usw. finde ich die Nachweisbarkeit bei Cannabis "schwierig".

Beispiel 1:
Ich trinke Abends 5 Bier und habe 1,3 Promille auf dem Kessel, dann 10-12 Stunden später setze ich mich mit einem Schädel hinters Steuer.
Es kommt wie es kommen muss Verkehrskontrolle: "Pusten bitte", Ergebnis: "Oh da gabs wohl gestern was zu feiern 0,1 Promille, Gute Weiterfahrt!"

Beispiel 2:
Ich rauche Freitag Abend mit Freunden einen Joint. Wache Samstags auf, fühle mich hervorragend und fahre erst SONNTAG wieder mit dem Auto.
Es kommt wie es kommen muss Verkehrskontrolle: "Einmal Wischtest bitte!", Ergebnis: "Bitte lehren sie Ihre Taschen und entfernen sich von Ihrem Auto (Durchsuchung). Gut wir haben nichts gefunden, ich möchte sie bitten mit uns ins Krankenhaus zu kommen, dort wird ein Arzt einen Bluttest vornehmen --> Sie sind positiv auf THC getestet, die Weiterfahrt wird ihnen verwährt, haben sie Bekannte die sie abholen könnten? Wir werden eine Anzeige aufgeben, machen sie sich schonmal auf eine längere Fahrpause gefasst, Führerscheinentzug und MPU sind im Bereich des möglichen! Schönen Tag noch"

Ihr versteht was ich mit "schwierig" meine?!

Grüße


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2012)

Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Ich kenne Leute, die haben nach 5 Bier gerade mal 0,5 Promille, aber ich weiß was du meinst. 
Der Bluttest sollte dann aber genau genug sein und wenn man Pech hat, muss man den auch nach zwei Mohnkipferl machen.


----------



## aloha84 (1. November 2012)

Die Doppelmoral ist allgegenwärtig.
Schaltet doch mal den Fernseher ein.
"How I met your mother" schonmal gesehen? Wenn sich Ted an seine Studentenzeit erinnert und mit Marschel ständig "Baguettes" und "Sandwiches" isst und danach bekifft (upps jetzt habe ichs verraten!) durch die Gegend steuert.
Das finden alle lustig und cool......oder Haschplätzchen bei "Friends"....."hahahaha wie lustig die Kiffer doch sind, ist ja nicht so schlimm." Das sind die Kommentare von millionen Zuschauern, wenn man sich mit denen aber mal einen Runden Tisch setzen möchte, wird kriminalisiert. "Was Cannabis, Teufelszeug!"
Dabei ist Cannabis doch schon lange in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen......die meisten Kiffer die ich kenne sind studierte Leute, die in allen möglichen Brachen arbeiten. (Geografen, Informatiker, Mediziner, Juristen)
Es muss so bald wie möglich eine objektive öffentliche Debatte über das Thema geführt werden!


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. November 2012)

Alle Kiffer die ich kenne sind hirnverseuchte Loser. Okay, das ist übertrieben. Aber die sind alle irgendwie, na ja, nichts geworden und komisch drauf. Man sieht ja auch wo kiffen hinführt. Mancher Kiffer ist sogar bei der FDP gelandet.  

Man kann da eigentlich nicht pauschalisieren. Natürlich wird in allen Altersgruppen und alle Gesellschaftsschichten gekifft, aber echte Kiffer, also Leute bei denen Kiffen tatsächlich zur festen Kultur gehört, sind so Leute wie Afroman, Redman und sonstige Hip Hop Figuren oder irgendwelche Taugenichtse die sich durchs Leben schummeln und alle etwas crazy sind. Gute Menschen, respektable Menschen, liebenswürdige Menschen, aber auch sehr eigen und bissl ballaballa.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Ich kenne nur Alkis, die Looser sind und wenn ich mir in Städten die Dauerparkbewohner ansehe, sehen die irgendwie nicht bekifft aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. November 2012)

Na, Alk ist das Nr. 1 Pennergesöff, aber auch die Feierdroge Nr. 1 für Jedermann.


----------



## aloha84 (1. November 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Alle Kiffer die ich kenne sind hirnverseuchte Loser. Okay, das ist übertrieben. Aber die sind alle irgendwie, na ja, nichts geworden und komisch drauf. Man sieht ja auch wo kiffen hinführt. Mancher Kiffer ist sogar bei der FDP gelandet.
> 
> Man kann da eigentlich nicht pauschalisieren. Natürlich wird in allen Altersgruppen und alle Gesellschaftsschichten gekifft, aber echte Kiffer, also Leute bei denen Kiffen tatsächlich zur festen Kultur gehört, sind so Leute wie Afroman, Redman und sonstige Hip Hop Figuren oder irgendwelche Taugenichtse die sich durchs Leben schummeln und alle etwas crazy sind. Gute Menschen, respektable Menschen, liebenswürdige Menschen, aber auch sehr eigen und bissl ballaballa.



Deckt sich nicht mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Natürlich kenne ich auch Konsumenten die einen anderen Lebensstil pflegen, das bewegt sich aber im einstelligen
Bereich.
Achso und glaub mir von mir o.g. Bekannte sind "echte" Kiffer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. November 2012)

Aber auch echte Ausnahmen oder? 

Jeder Geograf, Mediziner & Jurist trinkt abends mal Alkohol, aber kaum einer kifft sich abends einen weg. Das sind dann doch eher die Sondererscheinungen. Man stelle sich mal einen kiffenden Chirurgen vor. Da wird einem ja ganz anders. Obwohl glaubwürdig wäre es. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sterben 15000 Menschen in Deuschland jährlich durch Ärztepfusch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Akademiker saufen sich auch selten ins Koma. Dafür gibt es Koks.


----------



## aloha84 (1. November 2012)

Natürlich ist der Anteil gering.
Aber ich will mal davon wegkommen, dass bei Kiffern immer an Hip Hop und Dreadlocks gedacht wird. 
Mit einem Großteil der Kiffer hatten viele schon Kontakt ohne es zu wissen, weil sie so sind wie du und ich. Und man es den Leuten eben nicht anmerkt bzw. ansieht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. November 2012)

Na, Sigmund Freud war ein Kokser. Und Stephen King hat seine besten Bücher auf Koks geschrieben. Aber das ist ne andere Baustelle. Koks steigert die Leistungsfähigkeit, Marihuana wirkt eher gegenteilig bzw steigert nicht gerade die Produktivität.



> Aber ich will mal davon wegkommen, dass bei Kiffern immer an Hip Hop und Dreadlocks gedacht wird.



Aber das ist ja gerade das Klischeebild der Gesellschaft über Kiffer. Und es ist nicht ganz unberechtigt. Da steckt viel Wahrheit drin. Warum? Siehe oben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Das mit verminderter Produktivität kann ich bestätigen, obwohl ich immer meine Arbeit gemacht habe. 
Man bringt aber auch nicht die volle Leistung, wenn man mit einem Kater in der Arbeit auftaucht.


----------



## aloha84 (1. November 2012)

Ich bin übrigens für die Legalisierung.
Ich find kiffen nicht schlimm, wer es machen will kann es machen.
Ich denke da wird die ganze Geschichte auch hingehen.....und hey schaut euch Michel Friedmann an......der hat in einem Hotel mit Nutten gekokst und sich erwischen lassen! Und hat trotzdem noch eine Polit-talk-show!
so wayne^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. November 2012)

Das sagt eigentlich alles.  Afroman -- Because I Got High Musik Video - MyVideo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> An Sauerstoff kann man sich sehrwohl vergiften.
> Tauchen mit 200bar.de » Sauerstoffvergiftung - Ursachen, Erste Hilfe und Vermeidung



Übrigens (über entsprechend lange Zeiträume) auch bei 1 Bar Umgebungsdruck 



> Wenn man allerdings den A-Konsum übertreibt,ist man halt nicht immer sehr angenehm für die Mitmenschen.
> In dem Zusammenhang sind mir halt Kiffer lieber.


 
Das stimmt sicherlich, aber wenn es um eine Legalisierung geht, muss man sich die breite Masse angucken und nicht die Auffälligen. Die unter geschätzt 60 Millionen Alkoholkonsumenten nämlich die absolute Ausnahme.



Nailgun schrieb:


> An einer Alkoholvergiftung kann man sterben und soweit ich informiert bin, decken die Tabbaksteuern nicht die medizinischen Kosten für die Folgen des Rauchens ab.
> Üble "Paras" bekommt man nur bei langfristigem, exzessiven Konsum, aber man sollte nicht ständig das schlimmste Szenario her nehmen, denn dann müsste Alkohol schon längst verboten sein.
> Wenn jemand nur gelegentlich breit ist, bekommt er keine langfristigen Schäden.


 
Siehe oben - Durchschnitt, nicht Worst Case. Bei Cannabis entfällt aber eben der Teil des "wirkungslos konsumierenden" Spektrums.

(und als Anmerkung: Wiki spricht übrigens nicht von "10 kg" bei tödlicher Dosis, sondern von ein paar dutzend Gramm. Was zwar viel ist, aber nichts, was ambitionierte Personen nicht erreichen könnten)




Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leute, die haben nach 5 Bier gerade mal 0,5 Promille, aber ich weiß was du meinst.
> Der Bluttest sollte dann aber genau genug sein und wenn man Pech hat, muss man den auch nach zwei Mohnkipferl machen.



Ich glaube, er meinte nicht so sehr die Tests, als vielmehr den Metabolismus als solchen. Iirc ist der Abbau von THC nämlich wesentlich schwerer vorhersagbar, als der von Ethanol, ein direktes Ausscheiden gibt es afaik auch nicht, dafür aber Speicherprozesse im Fettgewebe.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Alle Kiffer die ich kenne sind hirnverseuchte Loser. Okay, das ist übertrieben. Aber die sind alle irgendwie, na ja, nichts geworden und komisch drauf. Man sieht ja auch wo kiffen hinführt. Mancher Kiffer ist sogar bei der FDP gelandet.
> 
> Man kann da eigentlich nicht pauschalisieren. Natürlich wird in allen Altersgruppen und alle Gesellschaftsschichten gekifft, aber echte Kiffer, also Leute bei denen Kiffen tatsächlich zur festen Kultur gehört, sind so Leute wie Afroman, Redman und sonstige Hip Hop Figuren oder irgendwelche Taugenichtse die sich durchs Leben schummeln und alle etwas crazy sind. Gute Menschen, respektable Menschen, liebenswürdige Menschen, aber auch sehr eigen und bissl ballaballa.



Ich kenne Leute, die täglich Cannabis konsumieren und ansonsten ganz normal drauf und auch beruflich erfolgreich sind.
Umgekehrt kenne ich aber auch Leute, die mal karriere-/intellgenztechnisch extrem vielversprechend waren und sich dann als Teenager wortwörtlich das Hirn weggekifft haben, wonach die Beschreibung "eigen und bissl ballalballa" definitiv passte.
Genau deswegen stehe ich auch einer Legalisierung sehr kritisch gegenüber, denn die Wirkung von hohem Konsum insbesondere auch in jungen Jahren ist viel zu schlecht erforscht, um Entwarnung zu geben.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Jeder Geograf, Mediziner & Jurist trinkt abends mal Alkohol, aber kaum einer kifft sich abends einen weg. Das sind dann doch eher die Sondererscheinungen. Man stelle sich mal einen kiffenden Chirurgen vor. Da wird einem ja ganz anders. Obwohl glaubwürdig wäre es. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sterben 15000 Menschen in Deuschland jährlich durch Ärztepfusch.


 
Nach allem, was ich gehört habe (aus Nachrichten, Studien und direkt aus der Szene), tendieren Ärzte eher zu einem überdurchschnittlichen Drogenkonsum (kommen ja auch leicht an viele interessante Stoffe ran ), befürworten überdurchschnittlich häufig die Cannabislegalisierung (wegen der "medizinischen" Möglichkeiten  ) und arbeiten in einem extrem stressigen Job, was sie gegenüber dem Konsum von entspannenden Substanzen aufgeschlossener machen sollte.
Zusammengefasst: Der Durchschnittschirug kifft garantiert mehr, als der Durchschnittsdeutsche. Aber das muss nicht heißen, dass er seinen Job schlechter gemacht. (Um ehrlich zu sein: Mir ist ein Chirug lieber, der sich abends n Joint reinzieht, als ein Anästhesist, der sich morgens erstmal ne Koffeintablette einschmeißt und sich dann an nen Tropf hängt, um den Flüssigkeitsmangel und einhergehenden Kater von der nächtlichen Party zu kompensieren)




Nailgun schrieb:


> Akademiker saufen sich auch selten ins Koma. Dafür gibt es Koks.



Soviel Koks, dass die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit abnimmt und sich einem Koma nähert, konsumieren die meisten nur einmal


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Wärst du so nett mir zu sagen, wovon es ein paar Dutzend Gramm braucht? Gras, oder THC in reinerer Form?
Meine Info habe ich vor Jahren mal aufgeschnappt und selbst wenn die tödliche Dosis viel niedriger ist, kann man auch hier Cannabis mit Alkohol gleich setzen. 

Ich kann auch meine Leistungsfähigkeit ganz gut einschätzen und nach einer breiten Nacht musste ich mich nur ausschlafen, um wieder fit zu sein. Das ist wieder mal gleich wie beim Alkohol, nur dass der Kater am nächsten Morgen entfällt und man sogar einen besseren Start hin legt. 

Eigentlich sollte dank den Niederlanden der langzeitige Konsum genug erforscht sein und wenn es zu wirklich starken Schäden führen könnte (Einzellfälle mal ausgenommen) wäre es auch dort schon verboten. 
Ich kann deine Begründungen schon verstehen, aber darauf basierend müsste auch Alkohol verboten sein.

PS: Ich meinte nicht, dass sich Akademiker ins Koma koksen, sondern dass sie etwas Besseres als Alkohol haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2012)

Gras

Bezüglich Niederlande: Ich weiß nicht, wie die es hinbekommen - aber scheinbar funktioniert deren Vertriebssystem relativ gut und verhindert die Abgabe an nicht-berechtigten genauso, wie es den übermäßigen Konsum erschwert. Man muss aber auch klar sagen:
- deren System baut weiterhin nicht auf einer Legalisierung, sondern nur auf Straffreiheit aus, und jeder, der Cannabis weitergeben würde (einschließlich der Lieferanten!) steht mit 1,5 Beinen im Knast
- in Deutschland hat man es, trotz identischer Ziele, bislang weder bei Alkohol noch bei Tabak geschafft, ein ähnliches System auf die Beine zu stellen. Imho sollte man damit erstmal übern: Sobald wir an dem Punkt angelangt sind, an dem <5% der unter 18 jährigen rauchen, kann man darüber reden, den über 18 jährigen was neues zum rauchen zu geben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Du hast den Rest bei Wiki aber auch gelesen, oder?
Da steht ja, dass man auf natürlichem Weg keine Überdosis erwischen kann, was man bei Alkohol aber ohne Probleme hinbekommt, wenn man "will". 

Dein Argument finde ich aber nicht richtig. Wieso sollte man auf etwas verzichten "müssen" nur weil der Staat es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, andere Drogen fachgerecht zu verteilen?


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

Wenn man eine Flasche Schnaps  schnell trinkt kann man daran sterben.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na, Sigmund Freud war ein Kokser. Und Stephen King hat seine besten Bücher auf Koks geschrieben. Aber das ist ne andere Baustelle. Koks steigert die Leistungsfähigkeit, Marihuana wirkt eher gegenteilig bzw steigert nicht gerade die Produktivität.


 Koks steigert die *gefühlte* Leistungsfähigkeit. 

Und mit Alkohol kann man sich genauso den Verstand kaputtmachen. Ich sage da nur Korsakow-Syndrom. Kenn welche die das haben. Bei denen ist das Kurzzeitgedächtnis kaputt. 

Man braucht nicht glauben das irgendeine Droge besser ist als die andere. Und gerade bei exzessiven Konsum (über längere Zeit) sind alle gefährlich.


----------



## turbosnake (1. November 2012)

Mann auch Zucker als Droge bezeichnen.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2012)

Ich meinte jetzt eher Rauschmittel.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. November 2012)

Alle Kiffer die ich kenne sind hirnverseuchte Loser. Okay, das ist übertrieben. Aber die sind alle irgendwie, na ja, nichts geworden und komisch drauf. Man sieht ja auch wo kiffen hinführt. Mancher Kiffer ist sogar bei der FDP gelandet.  


Deckt sich auch überhaupt nicht mit meiner Erfahrung. Bei mir ist das eher andersrum da sind die Nichtkiffer diejenigen die sich komische Shows ansehen, jedem Trend nachlaufen etc. Auch von der denkweise kommt es mir so vor als wenn diejenigen die ich kenne und kiffen mehr in der Birne haben als die die es nicht machen.


(Sucht)Erkranungen und ihre Auswirkungen auf die Fahrfähigkeit sind nun wirklich ein anderes Thema. 

Nein eben nicht darum geht es ja auch. Es wird nach Inhaltsstoffen gemessen und da heisst es wenn man THC im Blut hat reichen 5 ng. Da THC aber langsamer abbaut als Alkohol aber dennoch nach 10 Stunden schon kaum mehr wirkung zeigt ist die Grenze die gesetzt wurde einfach nicht verhältnismäßig.




Jeder Geograf, Mediziner & Jurist trinkt abends mal Alkohol, aber kaum einer kifft sich abends einen weg. Das sind dann doch eher die Sondererscheinungen. Man stelle sich mal einen kiffenden Chirurgen vor. Da wird einem ja ganz anders. Obwohl glaubwürdig wäre es. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sterben 15000 Menschen in Deuschland jährlich durch Ärztepfusch.



Auch ein nettes Thema da ja bekannt ist das ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Ärzte Alkoholiker sind und nur im Suff noch operieren können. Da gab es doch vor ein paar Jahren den Skandal.


----------



## Shi (2. November 2012)

Klar gibt es Kiffer die ihr Leben nicht auf die Reihe bekommen  Jedoch kommt die Mehrheit der Kiffer die ich kenne sehr gut klar.

Ich bin für die Legalisierung sämtlicher Drogen außer Heroin, GBL/GHB, Crystal Meth und Kokain.

Man kann mit jeder Droge verantwortungsvoll umgehen  Ich schaff das auch. Außerdem ist Cannabis bspw. deutlich weniger schädlich als Alkohol. Wenn Ihr keine Erfahrungen mit Drogen und evtl. auch deren Dauerkonsum gemacht habt, könnt ihr euch ja nur durch die in den Medien transportierte Meinung (die meistens falsch, schlecht informiert und natürlich negativ ist), ein Bild machen. 

Ich würde selbstverständlich niemals FDP wählen ... aber die Linken wollen ja auch Drogen legalisieren, was mMn längst überfällig ist.
MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2012)

Sorry, aber ungestrecktes Heroin und Kokain ist langfristig sicher besser als LSD und Mescalin.


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2012)

Ich wäre dafür alle nicht chemischen Drogen zu legalisieren.
Die Chemischen max. zu  liberalisieren.

Denn konsumiert werden sie von denen die es tun in jedem Fall.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2012)

Dann wäre auch Mescalin legal und das ist wirklich böse.


----------



## Shi (2. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ungestrecktes Heroin und Kokain ist langfristig sicher besser als LSD und Mescalin.


 
LSD hat kein wirkliches Abhängigkeitspotential... ist außerdem nicht schädlich für den Körper (wobei... Pures Heroin ebenso nicht da es zu 100% abgebaut wird)


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2012)

LSD und Mescalin kann aber auch zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt plötzlich zu "guter Laune" führen und das kann man nicht steuern, außerdem kann man bei beiden auf dem Trip hängen bleiben.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (2. November 2012)

Euer neuer Lieblingsthread?


----------



## Shi (2. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> LSD und Mescalin kann aber auch zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt plötzlich zu "guter Laune" führen und das kann man nicht steuern, außerdem kann man bei beiden auf dem Trip hängen bleiben.


 
Schon mal was davon genommen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2012)

Nein, nur die Pilze für's Wunderland, aber ich kenne Leute (Opfer) die die anderen Sachen probiert haben und sowas sollte nicht legal sein.


----------



## Shi (2. November 2012)

Es kommt immer auf Set und Setting an, und man sollte über ein Mindestmaß an gesundem Menschenverstand verfügen


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2012)

Das ändert nichts daran, dass LSD und Mescalin zu einem Flashback führen können. Wenn man da gerade mit dem Auto in den Kndergarten unterwegs ist, ist das eher nicht so optimal, also sollte sowas auch nicht legal sein. 

Da sollten sie vorher noch Heroin und Koks legalisieren, denn dann sterben weniger Menschen daran. Mittlerweile ist sogar schon bei Koks so viel Dreck auf dem Markt, dass es einfach zu riskant ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2012)

Ehe hier Leute mit detaillierten Erfahrungen auspacken, verweise ich noch einmal auf 4., insbesondere 4.1 der Forenregeln...


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2012)

Man sollte gar nichts legalisieren. Zigaretten und Alk reichen schon (könnten sie von mir aus aber auch verbieten). Mit LSD, Psilocybin und Meskalin ist es so ne Sache. Einerseits bin ich der Ansicht, dass jeder mal so etwas genommen haben sollte, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil der Mensch seine Existenz damit mal aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen sollte. Das sind sozusagen die optimalen Mittel gegen philosophische Eindimensionalität. Andererseits bin ich der Ansicht, dass diese Substanzen für viele zu heftig sind. Ich habe damit früher experimentiert und kann daher sagen, dass es nicht nur zu mehr Weisheit, sondern auch zu einem Alptraum führen kann. Zu einem Alptraum von dem sich manche Menschen nie mehr erholen werden. Die Rede ist natürlich von einem bad Trip. Schlussendlich bin ich der Meinung, dass der Nutzen von Psychedelika die Nachteile bzw möglichen Nachteile nicht überwiegt. Und Drogen wie Heroin und Koks kann man gleich in die Mülltonne verfrachten, denn die haben nichtmal einen Nutzen den man abwiegen könnte. Das Zeug macht einfach nur kaputt. Heroin ist so geil, dass du nichts anderes mehr willst und dein Leben wegschmeißt. Man nennt es deshalb auch Tod auf Raten und braunes Gift. Und Koks tötet die Emotionen ab. Auch wenn die Schickeria Koks als bekömmliche Partydroge ansieht, so ist es doch nicht anderes als ein Betäubungsmittel, und zwar im wortwörtlichen Sinne.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

LSD kann einen ganz bösen Horrortrip verursachen. Besonders wenn man es alleine nimmt. Oder wenn man dabei leichtgläubig ist und sich Sachen einreden läßt. Da kann es schnell sein das man die ******** glaubt.

Es sind natürlich andere Bewußtseinserfahrungen. Aber Bewußtseinserweiterung durch Drogen ist ja auch umstritten. Viele vernünftige sind ja der Meinung das diese nur durch gewonnenes Wissen geschieht. Man erweitert durch Wissen seinen Horizont.


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

Finde es sehr amüsant, wie viele sich hier selbst einreden wollen, dass verschiedene Dinge nicht schädlich für den Körper sind oder nicht abhängig machen. Sehr witzig^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es sind natürlich andere Bewußtseinserfahrungen. Aber Bewußtseinserweiterung durch Drogen ist ja auch umstritten. Viele vernünftige sind ja der Meinung das diese nur durch gewonnenes Wissen geschieht. Man erweitert durch Wissen seinen Horizont.



Das sind die, die damit keine persönliche Erfahrung haben. Diese Leute sollten dann zumindest mal Bücher von Albert Hofmann, Aldous Huxley oder Stanislav Grof lesen.


----------



## Caduzzz (2. November 2012)

...ohne mich jetzt hier durch die ganzen Seiten durch gelesen zu haben, aber mir sind phlegmatische Kiffer lieber als laute, gröhlende Besoffene...


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

Mir ist garnichts davon lieb.
Viele sind ja immernoch der Meinung, dass manche Drogen ja nicht schädlich sind. Selbst wenn das stimmt, kommt mal alle 1 Woche zu mir ins KH und schaut euch diejenigen an, die unter Drogeneinfluss irgendwelche Verletzungen haben


----------



## Sysnet (3. November 2012)

Hm, auf der Couch liegende Kiffer verletzten sich doch eher selten.  Bei exzessivem Alkoholgenuss passiert da meist deutlich mehr.


----------



## target2804 (3. November 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Hm, auf der Couch liegende Kiffer verletzten sich doch eher selten.  Bei exzessivem Alkoholgenuss passiert da meist deutlich mehr.


 weil du auch daran glaubst dass jeder kiffer einfach auf der couch chillt. das machen alkoholiker auch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

Bei Verletzungem im Rausch ist es egal, was man genommen hat, also ist das kein Grund für oder gegen eine Legalisierung von irgendwas. 

Ich habe auch nicht gemeint, dass man von Heroin und Koks keine Schäden davon trägt, sondern dass es, wenn man es nur in Reinform bekommen würde, zu weniger Toten führen würde, da man z.B. eine Heroin-Überdosis meistens nur dann bekommt, wenn man zur Abwechslung mal keinen, oder weniger Dreck spritzt. 

Natürlich kann man auch nach Cannabis süchtig werden, so wie man nach so ziemlich allem süchtig werden kann. Es gibt sogar genug, die arbeitssüchtig sind, obwohl diese dann wohl eher selten kiffen. 

Ich finde es nur nicht richtig, dass Alkohol legal ist, obwohl er wesentlich schädlicher als Cannabis ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. November 2012)

...ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass ich umbedingt für die Legalisierung von "weichen Drogen" bin, aber ich finde in unserem Land ist der Alkohol zu etabliert und anerkannt, und somit scheinheiligerweise auch die Folgen (Sucht) viel zu schnell verdrängt. Ich finde da die Verhältnissmäßigkeiten zu unausgewogen..

Und, ja leider durfte ich in meiner Arbeit auch schon einige Menschen kennenlernen, die auf Drogen hängen geblieben sind....aber auch hier: warum sollten psychotische Ex-Junkies/LSD-Sonstwiedrogen "böser/schlimmer" sein als Alkoholiker? DAS Problem finde ich in unserer Gesellschaft scheinheilig, beides kann einen kaputt machen, aber nur eines ist gesellschaftlich akzeptiert udn ich denke entweder alle "weichen Drogen" reglementieren/lagalisieren oder gar keine


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2012)

Alkoholiker sind gesellschaftlich genausowenig akzeptiert, wie auf (anderen) Drogen hängengebliebene. In Relation zur Gesamtzahl der Konsumenten scheinen sie aber vergleichsweise selten zu sein und werden deswegen in der öffentlichen Diskussion eher als vernachlässigbar eingestuft.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

äh ....wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe wird jeder Alkoholkonsument der öfter wie einmal in der Woche Alkohol trinkt als Alkoholiker eingestuft.

Zumindest sehen das die Psychologen beim MPU so oder nicht ? 

Und zur Gesamtzahl ....2,5 Millionen Alkohlkranke findest du wenig in Realition zur Gesamtzahl .......::: ALKOHOLISMUS-HILFE ::: Alkoholsucht: Zahlen & Fakten.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. November 2012)

@ ruyven

ja, da muss ich dir schon recht geben, _wenn_ sich ein Alkoholkranker "geoutet" hat oder aufgrund seines (übermäßigen) Alkoholkonsums (negativ) auffällig wird, ja auch dann sind Alkoholkranke nicht akzeptiert. Die eigentliche Alkoholsucht wird aber viel zu lange von den meisten ignoriert/akzeptiert...ich arbeite seit gut 15 Jahren im sog. sozialen Bereich, wieviel Leute dort ein ernsthaftes Alkoholproblem haben bishin zur reinen Sucht ist unglaublich, aber es wird ignoriert solange keine Fehler passieren..und selbst dann...

Was ich, kurz zusammenfassend, nur sagen möchte ist, dass meine Meinung ist das Alkohol ein viel größeres Problem (Konsum, Menge, Erreichbatkeit, gesellschaftl. Akzeptanz) in unserer Gesellschaft ist als der ganze Popanz um Cannabis die letzten 40 Jahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2012)

Das Alkoholsucht oft unter den Teppich gekehrt wird, ist mir klar - deswegen schrieb ich "scheinen". Allerdings sind es eben auch erst die schwer Abhängigen, die regelmäßig Ausfallerscheinungen auf dem Niveau von Cannabis-Berauschten zeigen.

Und ja: Natürlich ist Alkohol absolut derzeit ein größeres Problem, als Cannabis. Weil letzteres eben für die Mehrheit gar nicht oder nur schwer zugänglich und nur unter großer Vorsicht überhaupt konsumierbar ist, während ersteres immer und überall geht.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

Aber du scheinst anzunehmen das sobald Cannabis legalisiert wird dadurch die menge der Konsumenten ansteigt.

Aber anhand der NL ist doch deutlich abzusehen das genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist ....Dutch among lowest cannabis users in Europe-report | Reuters


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. November 2012)

Das ist kein Problem. Oder von mir aus ist es ein Problem, aber dann nur eins von tausenden. Probleme gehören zum Leben dazu. Das ist keine perfekte Welt und Probleme sind Alltag. Viele haben z.B. ein ganz unscheinbares Problem, und zwar ein Fressproblem. Muss man dagegen was machen? Nein, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ob er wie Rainer Calmund durch die Gegend laufen will. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass wir mit Problemen leben bzw auch sogar selber bestimmen, was ein Problem ist. Die Regierung hat bestimmt, dass der Konsum von Cannabis ein Problem ist und es verboten. Warum? Wahrscheinlich weitgehend willkürlich, genauso wie viele andere Gesetze wie z.B. die permanente Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf des Highways der USA. Oder das Kaugummiverbot in Singapur. Oder das Verbot von Homosexualität in dem einen Land und die Möglichkeit gleichgeschlechtlicher Ehen in einem anderen Land. Da regiert oft die Willkür. Genauso ist es halt mit Marihuana. In Holland erlaubt, hier nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings sind es eben auch erst die schwer Abhängigen, die regelmäßig Ausfallerscheinungen auf dem Niveau von Cannabis-Berauschten zeigen.


Du bist nicht oft unterwegs, oder? 

In einer Gesellschaft, in der es für extrem viele dazu gehört, viel Alkohol zu vertragen, ist es kein Problem, wenn man Cannabis legalisiert. Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

Natürlich ist Alkohol gesellschaftlich akzeptiert.
Aber eben nicht der Missbrauch bzw. der Überkonsum.
Und beim Alkohol ist es meiner Meinung nach einfacher maßvoller damit umzugehen als mit Cannabis.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

Da muß ich dir leider widersprechen ....frag doch mal am WE in einen Krankenhaus nach wieviel Komasäufer sie zur zeit zur behandlung dahaben und wieviele wegen Cannabismißbrauches

edit: Noch besser frag doch mal beim Roten Kreuz auf der Wiesen nach was die zu den maßvollen Umgang mit Alkohol zu berichten haben


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

@Threshold
Deiner Meinung nach vielleicht, nur gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du dich beim Alkohol gut einschätzen kannst, wie viel du verträgst, aber das weißt du auch nicht von Anfang an. 

Wie schon erwähnt wirkt Cannabis, wenn man es raucht, schneller und direkter, es lässt sich also leichter einteilen. 
Bei Keksen sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus, aber das ist dann auch das Problem beim Alkohol, denn durch die verzögerte Wirkung kann man bei starkem Konsum nie sagen, wann es zu viel ist, außer man weiß es aus Erfahrung und selbst dann hängt es auch noch damit zusammen, was man vorher gegessen hat. 
Schluck einen Löffel Olivenöl, bevor du saufen gehst. 

Solange es aber cool ist, wenn man viel verträgt, ist aber auch der Missbrauch gesellschaftlich toleriert, zumindest wenn man zufällig auf der selben Feier ist. 
Unangenehm fällt es den meisten nur dann auf, wenn sie zur Abwechslung mal nüchtern sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aber du scheinst anzunehmen das sobald Cannabis legalisiert wird dadurch die menge der Konsumenten ansteigt.
> 
> Aber anhand der NL ist doch deutlich abzusehen das genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist ....Dutch among lowest cannabis users in Europe-report | Reuters



Abgesehen davon, dass dort keine Aussage über die Veränderungen während einer Legalisierung gemacht werden, finden sich die Zahlen aus dem Artikel nicht einmal in der angegebenen ""Quelle""


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

hmm...



> The full report by the European Monitoring Centre for Drugs and Drug Addiction is available at r.reuters.com/vef87f


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2012)

Ja, mit "hmm" saß ich auch davor, als ich auf der Suche nach Konsumentenzahlen europäischer Länder, insbesondere der Niederlande, war. Nur gefunden habe ich sie darin eben nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

Stimmt ...ich war gerade auch erst dabei danach zu suchen aber finde sie auch nicht 

Aber trotzdem ein interressanter Bericht.

Hilft es dir wenn ich dir sage das es in den NL ca 350000 Cannabiskonsumenten gibt .....und diese Zahl inden letzten 10 Jahren um 10% gesunken ist 
Aber eine Quelle kann ich dir leider dazu nicht angeben ....bzw ich such noch danach


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2012)

Einen Vorteil hätte es noch wenn Cannabis legalisiert würde: man könnte es nicht strecken und würde reines Cannabis bekommen. Gerade beim Cannabis(und nicht beim Marihuana) hört man ja immer wieder das es mit irgendwelchen Dreck gestreckt worden ist.

Ähnlich wie beim Methadonprogramm für ehemalige Heroinabhängige. Das wird kontrolliert abgegeben und Verunreinigungen sind ausgeschlossen. Wobei mir bewußt ist das Methadon nur eine Ersatzdroge ist und das Suchtproblem verlagert wird.

Und zu Holland: Wieviele Leute dort kiffen weiß ich nicht. Aber das durch Legalisierung weniger kiffen glaube ich nicht. Alkohol ist legal und wie gesagt eine Volksdroge. Fast jeder hat in seinen Leben schon mal Alkohol getrunken. Und es gibt immer mehr Alkoholiker.

Edit: Es gibt sogar Leute die nennen sich "Incredible Alk".


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir leider widersprechen ....frag doch mal am WE in einen Krankenhaus nach wieviel Komasäufer sie zur zeit zur behandlung dahaben und wieviele wegen Cannabismißbrauches
> 
> edit: Noch besser frag doch mal beim Roten Kreuz auf der Wiesen nach was die zu den maßvollen Umgang mit Alkohol zu berichten haben



Weil Du Cannabis nicht im Supermarkt kaufen kannst. Könnte man das würden deutlich mehr Cannabis Leichen im Krankenhaus liegen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Deiner Meinung nach vielleicht, nur gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du dich beim Alkohol gut einschätzen kannst, wie viel du verträgst, aber das weißt du auch nicht von Anfang an.


 
Du merkst beim Alkohol einfach ab wann es eben nicht mehr gut ist sondern nur noch nervt. Das ist bei Cannabis nicht der Fall. Da denkst du dass du immer gut drauf bist nur dass du es eben nicht mehr bist.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2012)

Also ich muß sagen das ich schon beides exzessiv gemacht habe. Beim Alkohol war es KOntrollverlust, da haben nicht 3-4 Bier gereicht. Nein, es mußten mindestens 10 sein und Schluck kam später auch noch dazu. Der Magen hat es dann gedankt. Am nächsten Tag ging es dann gleich mit einen dicken Kater weiter welcher teilweise bis in die Abendstunden hineingereicht hat. Durch den Abschreckungseffekt habe ich dann eine Pause gemacht. Auch wenn es manchmal nur eine Woche war.
Aber gibt Menschen die saufen noch weiter wenn sie gekotzt haben und landen dann mit Alkoholvergiftung im Krankenhaus. Es gibt auch welche die kotzen nicht, das sind die richtigen Alkoholiker welche Promillewerte haben wo andere schon tot wären.
Im Normalfall merkt man schon wenn man zuviel getrunken hat.

Cannabis, da habe ich zu meinen schlimmsten Zeiten 2-3 Gramm am Abend weggeraucht. Dichter von dicht gibt es nicht. Zumindest irgendwann nicht mehr. Dann merkt man von "den Einschlägen" gar nichts mehr und will eigentlich nur noch schlafen. Nur den wenigsten wird davon wirklich schlecht. Kenne auch niemanden der mit einer Cannabisvergiftung ins KRankenhaus gekommen ist.

Aber, wie gesagt, kann es Psychosen auslösen. Bei den meisten passiert das nicht. Man muß da schon vorbelastet sein. Aber es werden immer mehr und gerade jüngere Konsumenten, weil diese immer früher damit anfangen und es auch exzessiv betreiben.

Jetzt habe ich das mit dem Alkohol besser unter Kontrolle und trinke wirklich nur auf Feiern 2-3 Bier. Sonst nie. Cannabis rühre ich gar nicht mehr an, weil ich sofort Paras davon bekomme.


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2012)

> Weil Du Cannabis nicht im Supermarkt kaufen kannst. Könnte man das würden deutlich mehr Cannabis Leichen im Krankenhaus liegen.


 
Sry ...ich glaube für jemanden der Cannabis haben will ist es ein leichtes dieses auch zu bekommen.
Der einzigste Unterschied wenn es im Supermarkt verkauft werden würde wäre wahrscheinlich das man keine Fremdsprache mehr beherrschen muß um sich mit dem Verkäufer zu einigen 



> Du merkst beim Alkohol einfach ab wann es eben nicht mehr gut ist sondern nur noch nervt. Das ist bei Cannabis nicht der Fall. Da denkst du dass du immer gut drauf bist nur dass du es eben nicht mehr bist.


 
Auch den muß ich widersprechen ....ich habe schon Leute vor die Theke kotzen sehen und das nächste was die gemacht haben war ein weiteres Bier zu bestellen.
Wogegen ein Kiffer wenn er genug hat einfach genug hat und keinerlei anstalten macht sich noch mehr zuzudröhnen.
Zumal mir auch gar nicht klar ist wie eine Überdosierung von Cannabis sich auswirken soll.
Meisten folgt dann ein Übergeben und ende der Geschichte.

Ins Koma ist auf jeden Fall davon noch niemand gefallen


----------



## Sysnet (3. November 2012)

Das exzessiver Alkoholkonsum deutlich gefährlicher ist als exzessiver THC-Konsum sollte aber mittlerweile eigentlich auch jedem klar sein.

Edit:
Ich lebe derzeit in einer Kleinstadt und auch hier ist es extrem einfach illegale Drogen zu erwerben. Vorne mit dabei sind bei uns, in Reihenfolge, Cannabis, dreckiges Heroin (Shore) und Amphetamine (Speed).

^^Einfach ist es also allemal. Denke mal das da so gut wie jeder größere Bahnhof genug zu bieten hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

Nur zur Erinnerung: An Marihuana kann man nicht sterben. Steht sogar auf Wiki. 

Die tödliche Dosis dafür schafft nicht mal ein Jamaikaner auf normalem Wege.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Habt ihr schonmal etwas von "Crocodile" gehört? Ist angeblich die härteste Droge da sie mit Feuerzeugbenzin gemischt wird und in die Venen gespritzt wird wie H. Lebenserwartung nach dem 1. Schuss = 1 Jahr da sich der Körper auflöst


----------



## Sysnet (5. November 2012)

Nein, noch nie gehört.

Edit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desomorphin


----------



## Soulsnap (5. November 2012)

Croc... Genauso schlimm wenn nicht noch schlimmer als Meth... 
Gegen Cannabis hab ich ja nix, hab früher in meiner Jugend selbst die eine oder andere Tüte geraucht, ebenso Pilze. Das könnte man unter einer Regelung (Wie auch immer die aussehen mag) Legalisieren. Zumal Cannabis ja erwiesenermassen auch bei vielen Krankheiten schmerzlindernd bzw "heilend" wirkt. Beispiel: Ein unter dem Tourett-Syndrom leidender Mensch hat unter der Wirkung von Cannabis so gut wie keine Anfälle mehr. Allerdings verspürt er dabei auch kein "High" oder "breit" sein... Das ist mittlerweile bewiesen.

Alle anderen Drogen:


----------



## MOD6699 (5. November 2012)

Pilze sind verdammt gefährlich da sollte man schon aufpassen... letzlich muss und sollte man die Gesellschaft auch vor sich selbst schützen. Also alle schädlichen Stoffe verbieten, Zigaretten, Alkohol, sämtliche harte Drogen und natürlich nicht die Killerspiele vergessen!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Psychoaktive Pilze habe ich bei uns im Wald schon sehr oft gesehen, es heißt ja immer sie wären giftig


----------



## caine2011 (5. November 2012)

es ist wie bei allen, die menge macht das gift...


----------



## Caduzzz (5. November 2012)

caine2011 schrieb:


> es ist wie bei allen, die menge macht das gift...


 
..zumindest trifft das auf "weiche Drogen" größtenteils zu...


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2012)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Zumal Cannabis ja erwiesenermassen auch bei vielen Krankheiten schmerzlindernd bzw "heilend" wirkt. Beispiel: Ein unter dem Tourett-Syndrom leidender Mensch hat unter der Wirkung von Cannabis so gut wie keine Anfälle mehr. Allerdings verspürt er dabei auch kein "High" oder "breit" sein... Das ist mittlerweile bewiesen.


 Auch bei "Multibler Sklerose" soll es helfen. Für medizinische Zwecke und richtig dosiert wird es wohl sogar nützlich sein.

Zu Pilzen: Würde ich die Finger von lassen. Erstmal wegen der Gefahr eines schlechten Trips und zweitens wegen der schlecht einschätzbaren Toxizität. Das gleiche gilt für bestimmte Nachtschattengewächse oder wie sich das ganze Zeugs nennt.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2012)

Auch Tomaten und Kartoffeln sind Nachtschattengewächse.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Er kann doch recht haben 
Wenn man mal an die Tobacco-Tomatoes aus den simpsons denkt!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (7. November 2012)

Boah ihr, ich glaube der Thread hat etwas in Colorado bewirkt! 

Colorado und Washington legalisieren Marihuana - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2012)

*moderative Anmerkung:* Offtopic-Spam wurde entfernt. Das nächste mal gibt es Punkte.


Also Colorado überrascht mich jetzt doch ein bißchen. Dachte die wären recht konservativ? (Washington will doch nur Kalifornier über die Grenze locken  )


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. November 2012)

Das werden sie möglicherweise auch wieder verbieten. Glaube nicht, dass sich Marihuana dort als Volksdroge durchsetzen wird. Zumindest nicht in der weissen, christlichen Gesellschaft, die ja drüben die grosse Mehrheit stellt.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (7. November 2012)

Kaum ist Obama weiterhin President gibts Drogen fürs Volk


----------



## Low (10. November 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche gilt für bestimmte Nachtschattengewächse oder wie sich das ganze Zeugs nennt.



bei uns ausem Garten werden auch regelmäßig welche geklaut


----------



## xHaru (27. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Man sollte gar nichts legalisieren. Zigaretten und Alk reichen schon (könnten sie von mir aus aber auch verbieten). Mit LSD, Psilocybin und Meskalin ist es so ne Sache. Einerseits bin ich der Ansicht, dass jeder mal so etwas genommen haben sollte, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil der Mensch seine Existenz damit mal aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen sollte. Das sind sozusagen die optimalen Mittel gegen philosophische Eindimensionalität. Andererseits bin ich der Ansicht, dass diese Substanzen für viele zu heftig sind. Ich habe damit früher experimentiert und kann daher sagen, dass es nicht nur zu mehr Weisheit, sondern auch zu einem Alptraum führen kann. Zu einem Alptraum von dem sich manche Menschen nie mehr erholen werden. Die Rede ist natürlich von einem bad Trip. Schlussendlich bin ich der Meinung, dass der Nutzen von Psychedelika die Nachteile bzw möglichen Nachteile nicht überwiegt. Und Drogen wie Heroin und Koks kann man gleich in die Mülltonne verfrachten, denn die haben nichtmal einen Nutzen den man abwiegen könnte. Das Zeug macht einfach nur kaputt. Heroin ist so geil, dass du nichts anderes mehr willst und dein Leben wegschmeißt. Man nennt es deshalb auch Tod auf Raten und braunes Gift. Und Koks tötet die Emotionen ab. Auch wenn die Schickeria Koks als bekömmliche Partydroge ansieht, so ist es doch nicht anderes als ein Betäubungsmittel, und zwar im wortwörtlichen Sinne.



Sehe ich genauso. Ich wär auch für ein Verbot von Tabak und eine strengere Regelung beim Verkauf von Alkohol. 
Allerdings denke ich, dass Cannabis in Form von Tropfen usw. legalisiert werden sollte, ganz einfach, da das einen medizinischen Nutzen hat. Und so weit sollte es dann auch gehen * und keinen Schritt weiter*.
Marlene sagt ja: "Es ist verboten, *weil* es eine illegale Droge ist." Kompetenzen sind bei der Alten ja offensichtlich nicht vorhanden..


----------



## Best11163 (27. Juni 2015)

Es macht so wie es jetzt ist definitiv keinen Sinn. Wenn man vergleicht wie gesundheitsgefährdend Alkohol und Tabak im Vergleich zu Cannabis sind und dann auch noch miteinbezieht wie eine Abhängigkeit bei den verschiedenen Drogen aussieht, dann kann man nur auf das Ergebnis kommen, dass es so keinen Sinn macht wie es ist. 

Wenn man sich dann auch mal überlegt wie das Betäubungsmittelgesetz eingeführt wurde kann man sich auch nur an den Kopf packen. 

Insgesamt ist überhaupt bei jeglichen Drogen die Frage in wie weit man die Freiheit der Bevölkerung einschränken möchte um eine größere Sicherheit zu schaffen. Und da bin ich der Meinung, dass man den Menschen möglichst viel Freiheit sichern sollte.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Ich wär auch für ein Verbot von Tabak und eine strengere Regelung beim Verkauf von Alkohol. ..



Achja die Erwachsenen sollen ja bevormundet werden.

BtT:
Was ist eine Droge?, eine natürliche gewachsene Pflanze?, 
ein Mix aus Chemischen Bestandteilen, die jeder selbst verwenden kann und selbst ohne Fachwissen eine "Droge" mischen kann?

mMn. sollte jeder selbst wissen was für ihn gut ist und nicht diese Bevormundung.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> mMn. sollte jeder selbst wissen was für ihn gut ist und nicht diese Bevormundung.



Problem an der Sache ist nur, während das bei Tabak (Zigaretten) noch weitestgehend zutreffen mag, wird es bei Alkehol und "härteren" Drogen schon schwierig. Unter deren Einfluss gefährdet man meist nicht nur sich selbst sondern auch die Menschen um einen rum.
Nicht umsonst ist das fahren unter Alkehol und Kanabis nicht erlaubt.

Viele Menschen sind einfach nicht in der Lage zu erkennen wann sich selbst schaden und andere damit in Gefahr bringen, nicht umsonst gibt es viele Verkehrstote und Alkeholeinfluss. 
Letztlich halte ich es daher eigentlich für angebracht das der Staat die Menschen in so einem Fall vor sich selbst versucht zu schützen und andere vor solchen Menschen zu schützen versucht.
Man kann da sicher auch anderer Meinung sein, aber so sehe ich das erstmal.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viele Menschen sind einfach nicht in der Lage zu erkennen wann sich selbst schaden und andere damit in Gefahr bringen, nicht umsonst gibt es viele Verkehrstote und Alkeholeinfluss.


...die aber statistisch gesehen geringer sind, als die immernoch recht hohe Zahl an Tote durch Passivrauchen:
Verkehrsunfälle unter Alkoholeinfluss

gesundheitskampagne: Raucher töten | ZEIT ONLINE

Da scheint dieses "weitesgehend" beim Tabakkonsum schon ziemlich eng zu definieren zu sein.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Letztlich halte ich es daher eigentlich für angebracht das der Staat die Menschen in so einem Fall vor sich selbst versucht zu schützen und andere vor solchen Menschen zu schützen versucht.
> Man kann da sicher auch anderer Meinung sein, aber so sehe ich das erstmal.


Nur bringt das nichts, die Drogen werden so oder so konsumiert.
Gibt es keine legale Methode, verdienen sich die Kriminellen eine goldene Nase.
Der Staat muss sich mit steigender Kriminalität und sofern der Konsum unter Strafe ist mir überfüllten Gefängnissen rumschlagen.
Was man nicht vergessen sollte: Deutschland verbietet niemanden der Konsum von Drogen, nur der Besitzt steht unter Strafe.

Ansonsten müsste man unter dem Motto "den Menschen zu schützen" ALLES verbieten, da alles potenziell tödlich oder zumindest schädlich ist.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (29. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Letztlich halte ich es daher eigentlich für angebracht das der Staat die Menschen in so einem Fall vor sich selbst versucht zu schützen und andere vor solchen Menschen zu schützen versucht..



So hart es klingt,
aber dann müsste sich die Menschheit gegenseitig Umbringen.

Den wo kein Mensch da keine Gefahr für den Mensch,
Nebenbei mal ein par Beispiele:

Du gehst in die Dusche und fällst durch einen Ausrutscher blöd............
Du setzt dich an den Tisch zum frühstücken und dein Gegenüber könnte durch drehen.............
Du gehst aus der Wohnung raus gehst die Treppe runter und rutscht aus...............
Du gehst bei einem Zebrastreifen über die Straße und könntest überfahren werden.................
Du steigst in dein Auto, fährst los, die Bremsen könnten versagen......................
USW.

Du kannst ahnen wo das hinführt


----------



## QUAD4 (30. Juni 2015)

@DDR2-Liebe

leider ist die masse der menschen tatsächlich zu dumm dafür, scheinbar, verantwortung für ihr handeln zu übernehmen. alle schreien sie nach papa staat. am ende wundern sie sich das sie keine rechte mehr haben. ganz zu schweigen davon das sie wissen welche es gibt.

allein das man auf die idee kommt eine pflanze zu verbietet grenzt an debilität. alles andere erübrigt sich.

ich denke bis wir eine echte freie gesellschaft haben auf dieser welt dauert es noch paar tausend jahre.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Juni 2015)

Entweder Alkohol verbieten oder Cannabis legalisieren, alles andere ist Doppel-Moral.

Hoch interessant ist auch das allgemeine Bild und der Stellenwert von Alkoholkonsum in der Gesellschaft, und der rechtlichen Lage.
Nach Gesetz betreibt jeder der Alkohol nicht nur als Genussmittel konsumiert automatisch Alkoholmissbrauch.
Und das soll heißen, wenn ich schon eine Wirkung spüre, dennoch weiter trinke, betreibe ich Alkoholmissbrauch.
Wer Alkoholmissbrauch betreibt ist aus medizinisch-psychologischer Sicht nicht geeignet ein KFZ zu führen.
Also Deutschland : her mit den Führerscheinen...

Von der nicht existenten Regelung zur Cannabiskonzentration im Blut braucht man dann gar nicht erst anfangen...da reichen sogar schon NICHT psychoaktive Abbauprodukte, die nur auf einen einmaligen Konsum hinweisen zum Entzug der Fahrerlaubnis.

Doppel und dreifachmoral vom feinsten...


----------



## QUAD4 (30. Juni 2015)

jeder mensch hat das recht sich einen schaden zu zufügen. eine liberalisierung einer "pflanze" oder eines "etwas" ist gleichzeitig eine entkriminalisrung.

selbstverständlich hat niemand das recht einen anderen einen schaden zu zufügen. soviel logik sollte vorhanden sein. scheibar aber nicht.

das einzige recht wovon aber die meisten exzessiv scheinbar gebrauch machen ist das jeder auch das recht hat doof zu sein. hier findet definitiv missbrauch statt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur bringt das nichts, die Drogen werden so oder so konsumiert.



Aber nicht "so oder so" in gleichem Umfange.



> Gibt es keine legale Methode, verdienen sich die Kriminellen eine goldene Nase.
> Der Staat muss sich mit steigender Kriminalität und sofern der Konsum unter Strafe ist mir überfüllten Gefängnissen rumschlagen.



Zwischen "jemanden inhaftieren" und "jemandem seine Tätigkeit legal erlauben" gibt es viele Zwischenstufen. Geldstrafen sind für den Staat eher ein Plus denn eine Belastung. Und das Ärgernis "steigende Kriminalität" zu umgehen, in dem man legalisiert, ist bescheuertes Statistikerdenken. Dann stehen zwar keine "Kriminellen" mehr auf der Liste, aber das Verhalten, dessen Verhinderung ja das Ziel der Kriminalisierung ist, geht 1:1 oder sogar in gesteigerten Maße weiter.
Es mag viele Gründe für eine Legalisierung geben, aber die Kriminalitätsstatistik ist ganz klar keiner.




QUAD4 schrieb:


> jeder mensch hat das recht sich einen schaden zu zufügen. eine liberalisierung einer "pflanze" oder eines "etwas" ist gleichzeitig eine entkriminalisrung.
> 
> selbstverständlich hat niemand das recht einen anderen einen schaden zu zufügen. soviel logik sollte vorhanden sein. scheibar aber nicht.



Ein einer Gesellschaft mit solidarischem Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem ist das überhaupt nicht möglich. Wenn du dir Schaden zufügst, schadest du damit zumindest auch meinem Geldbeutel.


----------



## Körschgen (30. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es mag viele Gründe für eine Legalisierung geben, aber die Kriminalitätsstatistik ist ganz klar keiner.


Die Entkriminalisierung ist einer der Hauptgründe.


----------



## QUAD4 (30. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein einer Gesellschaft mit solidarischem Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem ist das überhaupt nicht möglich. Wenn du dir Schaden zufügst, schadest du damit zumindest auch meinem Geldbeutel.



dann ist dieses "solidarische sozial" ******** und dient eigentlich nur dazu bevormundet zu werden. ergo gehört es abgeschaft. ich weiss allerdings das die dumme masse an menschen auch noch dran fest hält weil sie der meinung sind es sein in ihrem interesse 

der blödsinn "wenn ich mir schade, schade ich nem anderen" ist völliger scheiss. zeigt nur zu gut wie verdreht das system ist in das wir leben.

im übrigen, das niemand überhaupt gefragt worden ist ob er dieses "solidarischem Sozial- und Gesundheitssystem" haben will oder beitreten will zeigt eindeutig das es der beformundung dient. sonst würde man jedem die freie entscheidungswahl überlassen  man könnte ja mit jedem ein vertrag eingehen. sollte kein problem darstellen 

faustregel: "(staaliche) erzwungene soziale solidarität, ist KEINE wirkliche soziale solidarität.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2015)

Willkommen in dem, was man "Gemeinschaft" nennt. Und nein, gefragt hat dich niemand, ob du in einer solchen leben möchtest oder in einer Einsiedelei - das haben deine Eltern für dich entschieden. Bzw. eigentlich viel die Entscheidung schon deutlich früher, als irgend jemand auf die Idee kam, sich weiter fortzupflanzen, obwohl schon mehr als 1-2 Millionen Menschen in Europa leben.
Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass heute selbst dann in Deutschland anderen schaden würdest, wenn du aus dem Sozialsystem aussteigen, dich zudröhnen und vor deren Haustür langsam verrecken würdest. Schließlich müssen die erst das Gejammer und später den Gestank ertragen und am Ende auch noch die Entsorgung regeln.

Man kann an vielen Punkten die Frage stellen, ob die Freiheit des einzelnen oder das Allgemeinwohl das wichtigere Gut ist, aber Fakt ist:
Solange wir zusammen auf einem Planeten leben werden wir uns gegenseitig beeinflussen. Und so lange wir derart dicht gedrängt leben wird das sogar ziemlich oft geschehen und fast jede Entscheidung eines Indiviuums betrifft auch andere.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (30. Juni 2015)

Selbstschaden,
hmm in Japan wird man bei einem Suicid Versuch nicht als Krank wahrgenommen,
was spricht den dagegen, wenn jemand nicht mehr leben will (Warum auch immer)?

Das Rech selbst entscheiden zu dürfen gibt's in dem Freien DE/AT usw. nicht.


----------



## QUAD4 (30. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Willkommen in dem, was man "Gemeinschaft" nennt. Und nein, gefragt hat dich niemand, ob du in einer solchen leben möchtest oder in einer Einsiedelei - das haben deine Eltern für dich entschieden. Bzw. eigentlich viel die Entscheidung schon deutlich früher, als irgend jemand auf die Idee kam, sich weiter fortzupflanzen, obwohl schon mehr als 1-2 Millionen Menschen in Europa leben.
> Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass heute selbst dann in Deutschland anderen schaden würdest, wenn du aus dem Sozialsystem aussteigen, dich zudröhnen und vor deren Haustür langsam verrecken würdest. Schließlich müssen die erst das Gejammer und später den Gestank ertragen und am Ende auch noch die Entsorgung regeln.
> 
> Man kann an vielen Punkten die Frage stellen, ob die Freiheit des einzelnen oder das Allgemeinwohl das wichtigere Gut ist, aber Fakt ist:
> Solange wir zusammen auf einem Planeten leben werden wir uns gegenseitig beeinflussen. Und so lange wir derart dicht gedrängt leben wird das sogar ziemlich oft geschehen und fast jede Entscheidung eines Indiviuums betrifft auch andere.



willkommen in der "gemeinschaftlichen diktatur". so sollte es heissen. meine elter haben gar nix entschieden denn gegenauso wie NIEMAND wurden sie auch NICHT gefragt PUNKT

wenn es keine freiheit für den einzelnen gibt dann gibt es auch keine für das "allgemeinwohl". worte wie "allgemeinwohl" oder "es dient allen" oder " es ist im interesse aller" sind psychologische tricks um der bevölkerung alles anzudrehen was sie sonst ablehnen würde.

"die kleinste minderheit ist das individuum. und das hat keine freiheit, wenn es von einer echten oder theoretischen mehrheit abhängt" - oliver janich

falls du es noch nicht so richtig mitbekommen hast. wir leben alle in einer "sozialen zwangsgesellschaft". das ist der richtige begriff dafür. mit deinen sozialistischen worthülsen kannst du mich nichtmal ansatzweise beeindrucken. unabhängig ob diese böswillig sind oder unwissend deinerseits 

eine soziale gemeinschaft braucht auch dieses wort sozial nicht. entweder ist sie freiwillig bzw.  von sich aus sozial oder aber sie ist es nicht. schon gar nicht wird sie es wenn man es erzwingt. dann bewirkt man nämlich das gegenteil. das wort sozial ist wohl das missbrauchteste, verlogenste und dysfunktionalste stück politischer  semantik das uns von staat und medien um die ohren gehauen wird. 
jetzt sollte auch klar sein was der grund ist warum menschen konstant unsozialer werden. weil man sie dazu zwingt. per gesetz und natütlich über geld  das liebe geld. so erzieht man negative egoisten die dann nur noch an sich denken. ein wunderbarer kreislauf wie man eigentlich soziale wesen ins gegenteil verdreht. selbstverständlich sind nicht alle menschen von sich aus sozial, aber die mehrheit ist es. dummerweise ist sie auch dumm und unwissen gehalten


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Juni 2015)

also ich bin dafür das iligeal zu lasen... hab schon leute auf canabis usw erlebt... nein danke... wen das legal ist und jeder so rum rent wander ich aus!
es heist nicht um sons RAUSCHmittel/gift usw... und ein rausch zustand ist selen was gutes xD


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür das iligeal zu lasen... hab schon leute auf canabis usw erlebt... nein danke... wen das legal ist und jeder so rum rent wander ich aus!
> es heist nicht um sons RAUSCHmittel/gift usw... und ein rausch zustand ist selen was gutes xD



und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun ? 
nur weil etwas vielleicht nicht mehr kriminell ist macht es nicht gleich jeder.
genauso wie es im moment einfach blödsinn ist der konsument wird sinnlos kriminalisiert und das ohne sinnvollen oder ersichtlichen grund.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (1. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür das iligeal zu lasen... hab schon leute auf canabis usw erlebt... nein danke... wen das legal ist und jeder so rum rent wander ich aus!



Denk mal weiter Cannabis ist eine Natürliche Pflanze,
Sry aber was für einen Schaden muss man haben, das man eine Pflanze verbietet.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

was für schaden muss man haben ne berauschende pflanze einzunehmen?
mir gehts nur um den rauschzustand... und in dem bauen seeeehr viele vil mist.... gefärden sich und andere... und das find ich iwo doch schon nem verbot würdig...

ohne rauschzustand wärs mir ua wayne


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juli 2015)

Was soll denn ein Kiffer für Schaden anrichten?
Die rennen wenigstens nicht rum und verprügeln irgendwelche Unbeteiligten, so wie diverse Alkis.......normalerweise hängen die entspannt auf einer Wiese rum und "kichern" sich einen.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> was für schaden muss man haben ne berauschende pflanze einzunehmen?
> mir gehts nur um den rauschzustand... und in dem bauen seeeehr viele vil mist.... gefärden sich und andere... und das find ich iwo doch schon nem verbot würdig...
> 
> ohne rauschzustand wärs mir ua wayne



Wenn ich sowas schon lese. Offensichtlicher kann man keine Ahnung haben.
Kleiner Tipp, geh mal vors Loch und begründe deine Aussagen nicht mit Sachen die du in schlechten Filmen und RTL 2 Reportagen gesehen hast.
Schon schlimm was aus Menschen wird, wenn sie sich drei ganze Marijuhana spritzen...
Solche themen gehören aber auch nicht in ein PC Zocker Forum.

Zu viele Kinder.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Juli 2015)

canabis spritzn? falsche droge?^^ oder ne anwendungsmetzode die ich ned kenee? egal juckt mich ned ... hab damit nix zu tun
du vertauschst was...

und ich hab sowas ned von reportagen... rtl und son shund guck ich nicht... generel schaue ich kein fern...
ich habs bei bekanten erlebt... wie sie stück für stück eingegangen
sind
und wie gesagt eigenerfarung am leib 0... gesehen bei bekanten die komplete palete und auswikrung...

also sag mir nich was es auslöst und was nich... jeder verhält sich da anderst... die meisten halt nicht gerade sicher bzw inteligent


----------



## taliboon (1. Juli 2015)

Das tut ja weh euren Mist hier zu lesen, da hatten die Kinder bei Dr. Sommer ja mehr Ahnung von was sie quatschen als ihr hier in dem Thread.


----------



## Ash1983 (1. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> und ich hab sowas ned von reportagen... rtl und son shund guck ich nicht... generel schaue ich kein fern...
> ich habs bei bekanten erlebt... wie sie stück für stück eingegangen
> sind
> und wie gesagt eigenerfarung am leib 0... gesehen bei bekanten die komplete palete und auswikrung...
> ...



Wie alt waren denn deine Bekannten zu dem Zeitpunkt? Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen können Psychosen häufiger auftreten als bei erwachsenen Konsumenten und selbst da sind sie schon mehr als selten.

Faktisch haben wir hier zwei Optionen:
- Status Quo beibehalten, d.h. Unmengen von Personal und Geld werden gebunden für die Jagd nach Kleinstkriminellen, die Verfahren werden in aller Regel fallen gelassen, weil es sich um geringe Mengen handelt. Konsumiert wird dennoch, auch von Kindern und Jugendlichen (oder kennst du einen Dealer, der eine Alterskontrolle durchführt?!). Zwecks Gewinnmaximierung werden oft Streckmittel wie Haarspray oder Vogelsand beigemischt.
- Legalisieren und kontrolliert an Volljährige abgeben, damit ist die Reinheit garantiert, man generiert Steuereinnahmen, kann Polizisten für echte Verbrechen einsetzen. Zudem wären dann Krankenkassen in der Lage für die etwas über 300 Patienten, die bislang legal damit versorgt werden, die Kosten zu tragen; bislang müssen die Patienten teils 2000 Euro monatlich für ihre Medikamente zahlen.


Nochmal: Psychosen sind extremst selten, vielleicht waren die auch nur gespielt, so Leute kennt man ja, die auch so tun als wären sie maßlos betrunken o,ä., kennt sicher jeder. Es geht nicht darum, eine Droge neu einzuführen, sie ist bereits da, mitten in unserer Gesellschaft. Wenn die Devise allerdings lautet, dass wir aufgrund deiner negativen Erfahrung hier noch strenger werden sollen, dann bitte sofort Alkohol, Nikotin und Kaffee verbieten.


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2015)

@Noxxphox
dann halt ich einfach gegen deiner erfahrung und sage ich kenne sehr viele die schon seit einigen jahren kiffen(auch andere sachen) und damit überhautp keine probleme haben oder verursachen allerdings waren die alle auch schon Ü18.

Aber über so einen quatsch kommen wir nicht wirklich weiter, weil so wie es im moment ist kann es nicht bleiben denn es funktioniert einfach nicht also könnte man auch mal neue wege gehen.


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juli 2015)

Mit spätestens 25 Jahren ist der menschliche Körper fertig mit der Entwicklung. Ab diesem Alter könnte man das Dope freigeben, in Colorado funktioniert das auch und die schlimmen  Befürchtungen haben sich nicht bestätigt, im Gegenteil, die Unternehmen und der Staat kassieren kräftig. 
Eine sichere und schnelle Methode zur Grenzwertermittlung für den Strassenverkehr gibt es halt nicht, aber das wäre mit den sprudelnden Steuereinnahmen locker zu entwickeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> willkommen in der "gemeinschaftlichen diktatur". so sollte es heissen. meine elter haben gar nix entschieden denn gegenauso wie NIEMAND wurden sie auch NICHT gefragt PUNKT



Deine Eltern wurden nicht gefragt, ob sie in dieser Gesellschaft leben wollen, sondern in Deutschland angekettet?



> wenn es keine freiheit für den einzelnen gibt dann gibt es auch keine für das "allgemeinwohl". worte wie "allgemeinwohl" oder "es dient allen" oder " es ist im interesse aller" sind psychologische tricks um der bevölkerung alles anzudrehen was sie sonst ablehnen würde.



WTF? Also entweder du sprichst hier von "Individuen" oder von "der Bevölkerung". Aber zu behaupten, das Konzept "Gemeinschaft" wäre erfunden, um der Gemeinschaft etwas anzudrehen, grenzt an Shizophrenie...



> das wort sozial ist wohl das missbrauchteste, verlogenste und dysfunktionalste stück politischer  semantik das uns von staat und medien um die ohren gehauen wird.



Ich widerspreche nicht, das Wort wird oft missbraucht. Aber seine ureigenste Bedeutung ist die Gemeinschaft. Und nur in diesem Rahmen habe ich es verwendet. Wenn du diverse politische Märchen übernimmst und den Begriff fälschlicherweise mit "frei" gleichsetzt, obwohl er im Gegenteil den Verzicht auf absolute Freiheit zugunsten anderer Vorzüge beinhaltet, dass ist das dein Bier. Werfe mir bitte nicht Unwissenheit und Dummheit vor, weil du falsche, wiedersprüchliche Fehlinterpretationen von Begriffen nutzt.




DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Denk mal weiter Cannabis ist eine Natürliche Pflanze,
> Sry aber was für einen Schaden muss man haben, das man eine Pflanze verbietet.



So Schlafmohn. Oder Kokasträucher.. Zugegeben: Mutterkornpilz ist keine Pflanze, sondern eben ein Pilz, aber die vom produzierten Stoffe sind trotzdem verboten...
Im Gegensatz zu übrigens zu Cannabis. Es gibt sogar mehrere ausdrückliche als Nutzpflanze in der EU zugelassene _Cannabis sativa_ Sorten. Nur die Züchtungen mit deutlich erhöhtem THC-Gehalt ("natürliche Pflanze") werden, aufgrund ihrer Verwendung (nicht weil sie ne Pflanze sind) gesondert behandelt.




Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wie alt waren denn deine Bekannten zu dem Zeitpunkt? Bei Kindern und Jugendlichen können Psychosen häufiger auftreten als bei erwachsenen Konsumenten und selbst da sind sie schon mehr als selten.



Bewaffnete Amokläufe in Schulen sind auch selten. Sollten wir MPs für Schüler freigeben?




> Faktisch haben wir hier zwei Optionen:
> - Status Quo beibehalten, d.h. Unmengen von Personal und Geld



So? Von "Unmengen" wäre mir nichts bekannt. Ein Großteil der Anti-Drogenarbeit zielt auf die größeren Vertriebswege ab, die werden aber sowohl für Hasch als auch Heroin genutzt. Das bei anderen/Routinekontrollen (Zoll, Waffen -gerade im Rahmen von Demos-,...) AUCH nach weichen Drogen geguckt wird, bedeutet keine zusätzliche Belastung.



> - Legalisieren und kontrolliert an Volljährige abgeben, damit ist die Reinheit garantiert, man generiert Steuereinnahmen,...



lol.
Variante 1: Man verkauft an alle, hat keine Auflagen und steckt den kompletten Gewinn in die eigene Tasche
Variante 2: Man lässt sich diverse Kunden verbieten und zahlt massig Steuern. Und das freiwillig, denn potentielle Kontrolleure jagen ja jetzt "richtige Verbrecher".

Glaubst du ernsthaft, die Abgabe an Minderjährige hört auf, nur weil man einen legalen Vertriebsweg für Erwachsene schafft? Bislang ist der Staat nicht einmal in der Lage, 10 Jährigen den Zugang zu Alkohol und Zigaretten zu versperren.



> Nochmal: Psychosen sind extremst selten, vielleicht waren die auch nur gespielt, so Leute kennt man ja, die auch so tun als wären sie maßlos betrunken o,ä., kennt sicher jeder.



Zum Krankheitsbild sagen ich mal nichts, aber wenn eine bestimmte Person aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die als 14-16 Jähriger massivst gekifft hat, die daraus resultierenden psychischen Änderungen gespielt hat, dann war er 24/7/356 am Schauspielern und das über 3-4 Jahre (bis ich ihn aus den Augen verloren habe). Niemand will abstreiten, dass verantwortungsvoller Konsum möglich wäre. Aber das ist genauso, wie mit der "sicheren Atomkraft" und dem "300 km/h fahren ohne zu rasen": Möglich ist, leider kann man ausgerechnet denen, die es vehement fordern, nicht die Beurteilung zutrauen, WANN es denn (noch) gegeben ist und wo die Grenze zum Problem überschritten wird.


----------



## Ash1983 (1. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bewaffnete Amokläufe in Schulen sind auch selten. Sollten wir MPs für Schüler freigeben?



Alkohol führt viel häufiger dazu, Schlussfolgerung wäre: Alkohol ebenfalls verbieten. Wie du auf Waffen kommst, ist mir schleierhaft.




> So? Von "Unmengen" wäre mir nichts bekannt. Ein Großteil der Anti-Drogenarbeit zielt auf die größeren Vertriebswege ab, die werden aber sowohl für Hasch als auch Heroin genutzt. Das bei anderen/Routinekontrollen (Zoll, Waffen -gerade im Rahmen von Demos-,...) AUCH nach weichen Drogen geguckt wird, bedeutet keine zusätzliche Belastung.



Doch, aber das alles haben schon zig Leute vor mir niedergeschrieben und vermutlich belegen können, daher besorge dir dazu bitte selbst Quellen oder zeige mir Quellen, die deine Aussage untermauern.




> lol.
> Variante 1: Man verkauft an alle, hat keine Auflagen und steckt den kompletten Gewinn in die eigene Tasche
> Variante 2: Man lässt sich diverse Kunden verbieten und zahlt massig Steuern. Und das freiwillig, denn potentielle Kontrolleure jagen ja jetzt "richtige Verbrecher".
> 
> Glaubst du ernsthaft, die Abgabe an Minderjährige hört auf, nur weil man einen legalen Vertriebsweg für Erwachsene schafft? Bislang ist der Staat nicht einmal in der Lage, 10 Jährigen den Zugang zu Alkohol und Zigaretten zu versperren.



Du hast aber schon den Gesetzesvorschlag mal gelesen, oder? Es geht hier nicht darum, denen, die jetzt illegal Marihuana verkaufen, dies zu erlauben mit der Auflage 'aber bitte nicht an Kinder!'. Es geht um Coffeeshops, aber auch da gilt: lies das nach! Ich spreche nicht davon, dass Kinder und Jugendliche dann nicht mehr an Marihuana drankommen, aber aktuell ist es vermutlich sehr viel einfacher.



> Zum Krankheitsbild sagen ich mal nichts, aber wenn eine bestimmte Person aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die als 14-16 Jähriger massivst gekifft hat, die daraus resultierenden psychischen Änderungen gespielt hat, dann war er 24/7/356 am Schauspielern und das über 3-4 Jahre (bis ich ihn aus den Augen verloren habe). Niemand will abstreiten, dass verantwortungsvoller Konsum möglich wäre. Aber das ist genauso, wie mit der "sicheren Atomkraft" und dem "300 km/h fahren ohne zu rasen": Möglich ist, leider kann man ausgerechnet denen, die es vehement fordern, nicht die Beurteilung zutrauen, WANN es denn (noch) gegeben ist und wo die Grenze zum Problem überschritten wird.



Das war halt eindeutig zu früh, auch dazu gibt es Studien, die das belegen. Es gibt zig tausende Konsumenten, die einem geregelten Leben nachgehen, aber statt zu einem Feierabendbier eben zum Joint greifen. Wieso sind diese jetzt kriminell und können die Situation nicht beurteilen und inwiefern unterscheiden sich Kiffer und Trinker voneinander?


----------



## T-Drive (1. Juli 2015)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> inwiefern unterscheiden sich Kiffer und Trinker voneinander?



Kiffer sind friedlich


----------



## Ash1983 (1. Juli 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Kiffer sind friedlich



Das ist meist der Fall, ja  Um die Diskussion hier aber nicht einseitig zu gestalten: Nicht jeder, der Alkohol trinkt, wird gleich aggressiv.

Und: Ich hoffe, dass ruyven_macaran den Auszug nicht derart aus dem Kontext reißt


----------



## QUAD4 (1. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werfe mir bitte nicht Unwissenheit und Dummheit vor, weil du falsche, wiedersprüchliche Fehlinterpretationen von Begriffen nutzt.


du verdrehst alles hier nach sozialistenart. dich kann man nur noch ignorieren.

- ich bin für die legalisierung von cannabis und allen pflanzen und dingen die die natur so hergibt. jedem steht es frei zu tun was er will solange er niemanden schadet.
- positive effekte wären die entkriminalisierung von menschen die niemandem etwas getan haben. nur sich selbst. wenn man dies so entscheidet.
- man bräuchte keine milliarden steuergelder in die drogenbekämpfung versenken.
- durch die legalisierung würde es auch keinen schwarzmarkt mehr  dafür geben. das heisst automatisch das dealer und größe drogenhersteller den kürzeren ziehen.
- missbrauch von steuergelder und korruption/bestechung  seitens des staates sind pasé.
- THC lässt sich seit langem extrahieren. durch cannabis als ressource hätten wir ein weiteres verarbeitungsprodukt das man für die kleidungsherstellung, papierherstellung, kunststoffe (überhaupt baumaterialien) und treibstoffherstellung benutzen könnte. die cannabiswurzeln ragen weit in die erde und machen böden zur lebensmittelherstellung wieder fruchbar. man bräuchte weniger chemikalien - weniger grundwasserverschmutzung. gut für die natur und gut für den menschen.
- arbeitsplätze würden entstehen durch weitere verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten - neue jobs in neuen verschiedenen bereiche.
- cannabis lässt sich in der medizin anwenden - jetzt sogar schon erfolgreich.

Die Wiederentdeckung der Nutzpflanze Hanf: Amazon.de: Jack Herer, Mathias BrÃ¶ckers: Bücher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2U7msweE_s 

ich hab stark den eindruck hier schreiben die leute am meisten die NULL ahnung haben aber dafür eine meinung, schwer dumm sind oder aber klugscheissende zwangsbeglücker die alle menschen über einen kamm scheeren und zwingen zu etwas weil sie es für "richtig" halten. KATASTROPHAL

die kriminalisierung von menschen durch gesetz hat NUR negative auswirkungen.
man muss sich nur die prohibition als beispiel angucken wie man es nicht machen sollte. die mafia erlebte ihre geburt durch die illegalisierung von alkohohl und kriminalisierung von menschen durch den staat. einen großen dank an papa-staat, du bist so unglaublich kriminell und ******** 

legalisierung  = entkriminalisierung


----------



## taliboon (1. Juli 2015)

Ruyven, bitte äussere dich doch einfach zu Themen von denen du auch Ahnung und nichtnur eine Wirre Meinung hast. 
Das tut so unfassbar in den Augen weh was du dir zusammenschreibst, weil es nichts und 0 mit der Realität von Drogen zu tun hat. 
Also erstmal ein paar Grundlegende Dinge - wenn du nicht verstehen kannst wieviel Leid & Kriminalität um die Prohibition einer Droge herrum entsteht, dann kannste dir entweder paar Dokus von den 30ern in den USA anschauen, oder dich mit der Realität auseinandersetzen das Länder wie Mexiko in Drogenkriegen versumpfen, die so durch falsche Ideologie eskaliert sind, das alles zu spät ist.
Und nein ein Großteil der Drogenbekämpfung ist nicht gleichzusetzen, alleine durch die Bürokratie die hier um Cannabis entsteht, sorgt dafür das von Kripo bis sonstwer, wer wirklich mit Drogen zu tun hat und den Schwachsinn auslöffeln auf den Leute wie du kommen, fordern das Cannabis legal wird.
Und es gibt sogar Städte die es für sich begriffen haben, das man Drogen und Drogenmissbrauch nicht bekämpfen kann - sondern sich neue Lösungen überlegen - Frankfurt hat es dadurch geschafft aus einem Teufelskreis auszubrechen und alle beteiligten Seiten sagen das die Lösungen so wesentlich wirkungsvoller sind als davor durch repression und Verbote. 
Das du denkst das hoch THC Haltige Cannabis Pflanzen das Ergebnis von Genetischer Bearbeitung sind und nicht natürlich um im Gegensatz wohl Nutzhanf in deinen Augen das normale Cannabis (was Schwachsinn ist, Nutzhanf ist durch Selektion sehr fasriges Cannabis, das noch kaum THC enthält, weil eben auf die Fasrigkeit statt Wirkstoffgehalt bei der Selektion geachtet wurde) 
Und von Nutzen kann man auch nicht reden, weil diese Nutzhanf Sorten nur für wenige Bauern freigegeben sind, die an Wirksamkeit gleich 0 für Schmerzpatienten, Krebspatienten, oder leute die unter seelischen und psychischen Krankheiten leiden nutzen könnten. 
Durch natürliche Selektion ohne Genetische Bearbeitung sind bisher knapp 37% THC gehalt möglich. THC ist im übrigen nur eines von vielen wichtigen Substanzen die dann für die Patienten wichtig werden, u.A. THC-A, CBD und ein paar andere Stoffe kommen auch noch dazu.
Drogen und Ideologie vertragen sich absolut nicht und deswegen müssten alle Drogen legalisiert werden und sei es nur alleine um die Märkte unter Kontrolle zu bekommen und dadurch Schnittgifte und Schwarzgeld auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. 
Natürlich kann man diesen Plan auch die nächsten Jahrzehnte hier nicht umsetzen, nachdem man ja Jahrzehnte davor den Krieg gegen die Drogen ausgerufen hat. 
Aber jetzt 2015, Menschen in Deutschland für den Konsum einer Pflanze zu verfolgen die nachgewiesenermaßen deutlich weniger Schäden und vor allem nur in ausnahmefällen statt zur Regel zu irreperabelen Schäden führt - im Gegensatz zu Alkohol - statt Cannabis freizugeben und damit wie jetzt US Unternehmen sich auf Märkten positionieren und forschen zu können - das zeigt nur in was für einem Irrenhaus wir hier leben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2015)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Doch, aber das alles haben schon zig Leute vor mir niedergeschrieben und vermutlich belegen können, daher besorge dir dazu bitte selbst Quellen oder zeige mir Quellen, die deine Aussage untermauern.
> ...
> Du hast aber schon den Gesetzesvorschlag mal gelesen, oder?



Hier wurden seit über 2,5 Jahren weder Gesetzesvorschläge noch Zahlen zur Kriminalitätsbekämpfung gepostet, nur Spekulationen über meine Meinung bzw. mein Wissen zu Dingen, zu denen ich gar nichts gesagt habe und Behauptungen über "Milliarden"belastungen durch Drogenbekämpfung (nur mal so zur Orientierung: Spontan habe ich an Polizeietats aus den letzten Jahren je 2,4 Milliarden für Bundespolizei und bayrische Landespolizei gefunden, d.h. hier wird allen ernstes behauptet, dass ganze Landespolizeien ausschließlich aus Sonderermittlern für Drogendelikte bestehen :klatsch)

Aber bei Statements wie "such dir unsere Quellen doch selber", "es geht um was anderes" und "wirre Meinung" schließe ich mich dann mal der Krönung "ignorieren" an...


----------



## Ash1983 (2. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier wurden seit über 2,5 Jahren weder Gesetzesvorschläge noch Zahlen zur Kriminalitätsbekämpfung gepostet, nur Spekulationen über meine Meinung bzw. mein Wissen zu Dingen, zu denen ich gar nichts gesagt habe und Behauptungen über "Milliarden"belastungen durch Drogenbekämpfung (nur mal so zur Orientierung: Spontan habe ich an Polizeietats aus den letzten Jahren je 2,4 Milliarden für Bundespolizei und bayrische Landespolizei gefunden, d.h. hier wird allen ernstes behauptet, dass ganze Landespolizeien ausschließlich aus Sonderermittlern für Drogendelikte bestehen :klatsch)
> 
> Aber bei Statements wie "such dir unsere Quellen doch selber", "es geht um was anderes" und "wirre Meinung" schließe ich mich dann mal der Krönung "ignorieren" an...



Entschuldige, ich wusste nicht, dass du deine Informationen ausschließlich aus diesem Thread beziehst.

Dann wollen wir mal: 
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you

Die Kosten sind wohl nicht so differenziert zu betrachten, da sie meist mit anderen Delikten einhergehen, die meisten Raucher sitzen friedlich zu Hause auf der Couch und haben noch nie Kontakt mit der Polizei gehabt. Aber nur mal angenommen, dass bei einer Verkehrskontrolle bei jemandem 2g gefunden werden, werden diese konfisziert und eine Anzeige wird geschrieben, die hinterher wieder fallen gelassen wird, dann wurde hier mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde Arbeitszeit umsonst geopfert. Und das täglich auf hunderten Polizeirevieren. Eine Summe kann ich dir nicht nennen, hier könntest du dir bei Interesse aber sicher auch eine geeignete Quelle beschaffen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (2. Juli 2015)

Du musst noch weiter gehen z.b. die Grenzkontrollen von / nach Holland,
was die wieder Sinnlos Personal und Geld verschwenden.


Ein weiterer Punkt ist,
wäre es Legal hätte man eine meist garantierte gute Qualität.

Heute wird teilweise Blei oder Zucker dazu gemischt um den VK zu erhöhen,
Und das bringt dich garantiert früher oder später ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Heute wird teilweise Blei oder Zucker dazu gemischt um den VK zu erhöhen,
> Und das bringt dich garantiert früher oder später ins Krankenhaus.



blei wirst du als streckmittel nicht mehr finden das gab es soweit mir bekannt ist nur einmal in leibzig.
für den dealer aber ein schlechtes geschäft wenn die kundschaft krepiert.

ganz interessant allgemein zur legalisierung aller drogen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7vxmIWk-HM

ein anderer kanal zum thema drogen ist auch OPEN MIND wobei das den meisten hier nicht seriös genug sein dürfte


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2015)

Ein weiterer, und für mich pers. Maßgebender Punkt ist :

Allolool ist ein gefährlicheres Gift mit wesentlich höherem Suchtpotenzial, und das ist legal. Soll mir recht sein. 
Aber wegen diesem Grünkraut so ein Zinnober zu veranstalten ist nur weil : "Das hats noch nie gegeben, das haben wir noch nie gemacht", deshalb spielt Geld und Personal keine Rolle bei der Bekämpfung.

Tradition verpflichtet.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2015)

Was macht dich so sicher, dass, im Falle einer Legalisierung, kein Zucker mehr zugesetzt wird? Schließlich ist es auch ein zugelassener Tabakzusatzstoff. Und je nachdem wie eine mögliche Legalisierung aussehen würde, dürfte auch Dr Marlboro und Prof Camel mitsamt seiner gut bezahlten Lobby- und PR-Abteilung recht schnell im Boot sitzen.


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2015)

und da fängt es auch schon an wenn es legalisiert wird sollte es überhaupt keine PR geben dürfen, komplettes werbeverbot am besten für alle drogen also auch alk.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (2. Juli 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was macht dich so sicher, dass, im Falle einer Legalisierung, kein Zucker mehr zugesetzt wird? Schließlich ist es auch ein zugelassener Tabakzusatzstoff. .



Das ist was unterschiedlich,
bei Gras ist es eine Art Zuckerglasur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2015)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich wusste nicht, dass du deine Informationen ausschließlich aus diesem Thread beziehst.



Wenn ich auf Diskussionsbeiträge antworte, antworte ich auf Diskussionsbeiträge. Ich weiß nicht, ob dieses Konzept schwer zu verstehen ist, aber ich kanns leider auch nicht weiter erklären 
Wenn du möchtest, dass ich auf deine hier nicht geäußerten Gedankengänge und Themenansätze anworte, dann musst du deine telepatischen Bemühungen steigern. Ich merke leider nichts. (Und sorry, als Nichtraucher kann ich das auch nicht mittels Kräutern ändern)



> Die Kosten sind wohl nicht so differenziert zu betrachten, da sie meist mit anderen Delikten einhergehen, die meisten Raucher sitzen friedlich zu Hause auf der Couch und haben noch nie Kontakt mit der Polizei gehabt. Aber nur mal angenommen, dass bei einer Verkehrskontrolle bei jemandem 2g gefunden werden, werden diese konfisziert und eine Anzeige wird geschrieben, die hinterher wieder fallen gelassen wird, dann wurde hier mal mindestens eine halbe Stunde Arbeitszeit umsonst geopfert. Und das täglich auf hunderten Polizeirevieren. Eine Summe kann ich dir nicht nennen, hier könntest du dir bei Interesse aber sicher auch eine geeignete Quelle beschaffen.



Entgegen einigen andern Leuten mache ich mir durchaus Mühe, nach Quellen zu suchen, wenn mich ein Sachgebiet interessiert. Und ich habe eben keine Quelle gefunden, die dazu irgendwelche verlässlichen Aussagen macht.
Ich weiß nur, dass deine Schätzung von "eine halbe Stunde täglich auf hunderten Polizeirevieren" lediglich auf ein paar zehntausend Stunden im Jahr hinaus läuft. Ist zwar sicherlich verschwendete Beamtenzeit, aber selbst wenn ich 500 Reviere pro Tag inklusive Wochenenden annehme und die Polizistenstunde mit 100 € ansetze, während das nicht einmal 9 Millionen Euro. Hier wird aber ausdrücklich von Milliarden geflamed. Bei einer halben Stunde zusätzlicher Bearbeitungszeit pro Vorgang (was ich für eine realistische Obergrenze halte - die Kontrolle muss ja eh bürokratisch festgehalten werden) und wiederum 100 Euro pro Beamtenstunde wären das dutzende Millionen von überführten Kleinkonsumenten im Jahr. Oder anders gesagt: Jeder Deutsche, vom Säugling bis ins Rentenalter, kifft und lässt sich auch noch im Schnitt einmal im Jahr dabei erwischen.

Das ist die Behauptung, die hier seitens der Legalisierer im Raum steht und sorry: Nein, ich kann echt keine Quelle finden, die das auch nur einen Hauch belegen kann. Und leider wollen mir die "Diskussions"teilnehmer, die diesen "Fakt" scheinbar jeden Tag bestätigt erhalten, ihre Quellen nicht nennen.




DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Du musst noch weiter gehen z.b. die Grenzkontrollen von / nach Holland,
> was die wieder Sinnlos Personal und Geld verschwenden.



Grenzkontrollen gegen Schmuggel musst du so oder so machen (es sei denn, man legalisiert ALLES. Wirklich alles.), das ist normale Zoll-Arbeit. Deswegen zweifel ich ja auch die hohen Kosten für Verfolgung von Cannabis-Delikten an, die hier behauptet werden. Sowas wird eigentlich überhaupt nicht systematisch in großem Maßstab verfolgt, nur wenn man irgendwo eine besonders hohe Konzentration von Verstößen erwartet, versucht man mal eine extra-Massenkontrolle. Aber sonst habe ich noch von keinem gehört, der nicht bei einer aus anderem Grund erfolgten Standard-Kontrolle ertappt wurde oder bei dem die Polizei erst nach ausdrücklichen Hinweisen vorbeischaute. (Man sollte halt nicht auf dem Balkon anbauen... Die 2x0,5 h Polizeiarbeit für "nach einem telefonischen Hinweis mal selbst vorbeigucken, wo man eh gerade auf Streife ist" sind nämlich echt keine Ausgabe, die sich die Behörden nicht leisten können.)



> Ein weiterer Punkt ist,
> wäre es Legal hätte man eine meist garantierte gute Qualität.



Wenn du zusätzlich staatliche Kontrollen der verkauften Ware möchtest, also ein zusätzliche Überwachungssystem, dann hast du auch zusätzliche Ausgaben. Dazu noch den 100%igen Jugendschutz, den viele Legalisierer postitulieren und der bislang noch nie irgendwo erreicht wurde und die Legalisierung dürfte für den Staat sogar deutlich teurer sein, als die Kriminalisierung.
Aber ja, das Dope wäre dann besser. Nur ist "besser Zugang zu gutem Stoff" eben derzeit nicht die allgemeine Konsens-Forderung, für die die Gesellschaft ein paar Euro extra locker machen möchte. Da gibt es echt größere Probleme in Deutschland, in die man mal investieren könnte.


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2015)

ein link mit zahlen hab bisher nur bis zu den repressionskosten gelesen klingt aber interessant :

Finanzielle und wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen einer Cannabislegalisierung | Deutscher Hanfverband


----------



## QUAD4 (2. Juli 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was macht dich so sicher, dass, im Falle einer Legalisierung, kein Zucker mehr zugesetzt wird? Schließlich ist es auch ein zugelassener Tabakzusatzstoff. Und je nachdem wie eine mögliche Legalisierung aussehen würde, dürfte auch Dr Marlboro und Prof Camel mitsamt seiner gut bezahlten Lobby- und PR-Abteilung recht schnell im Boot sitzen.


wenns legal wird dann würden die meisten zu hause anbauen für den eigenen bedarf. dann wäre keiner so doof es auch noch zu strecken. außer poultons vieleicht  zumal man sichs dann auch legal besorgen kann kostenlos oder fürn € beim kumpel der dran spaß hat es zu züchten.
eine legalisierung wäre insgesammt positiv.

kennt einer von euch hans söllner? 
mag den typen voll. die texte sind immer sehr menschlich wertvoll 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lencm37LILY rofl, einfach nur geil


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2015)

Öhm, für's Selber-Anbauen braucht man Platz, Fachwissen und Ausrüstung, als ob jeder mal schnell 4000€ für so 'nen Beleuchtungsgerät und 'n Kerl in 'nem Plattenbau Raum dafür hätte. 
Dafür braucht man auch keine Legalisierung, die Samen sind auch oft bei einer Ladung dabei, die man beim Dealer um die Ecke kriegt, wenn das so einfach wäre, gäb's davon schon weit mehr um Umlauf und das Zeug wär' auch nicht ganz so teuer.

Und ja, Hans Söllner kenn' ich zumindest als Bayer nur zu gut, seine bayernkritischen Texte über's "Wixa" fand' ich aber lustiger als seine Forderung nach Marihuana-Legalisierung.


----------



## QUAD4 (2. Juli 2015)

bin zwar kein bayer aber der hans wirkt super sympatisch. ein mensch eben. kein verlogenes arschloch von politiker und kriminelle ausm rechtswesen die alles verdrehen um über andere zu bestimmen.
ich mag seine texte alle. sind ziemlich lustig und interessant. der hat ne menge durchgemacht und sagt seine meinung. er ist eben autentisch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpdMTn2QvPY 

Liedermacher Hans Söllner - "Manchmal setz' ich mich einfach in ein Polizeiauto" - Kultur - Süddeutsche.de
schönes interview vom söllner warum er für die legalisierung von marihuana sich einsetzt. und ja er hat sogar kinder und dennoch ist er kein zwangsbeglücker und klugscheisser wie andere die über andere menschen bestimmen.


----------



## efdev (2. Juli 2015)

@Two-Face
es ist immer noch eine pflanze die wächst auch ohne besondere anlage , vielleicht nicht genauso gut wie die spezial lösungen aber es braucht auch nicht mehr als in jedem baumarkt erhältliche gegenstände.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenns legal wird dann würden die meisten zu hause anbauen für den eigenen bedarf.


Tabak darf man sich ganz legal zu Hause anbauen und wer macht das? Richtig, so gut wie keiner mehr und wenn man doch mal Tabakpflanzen sieht, dann ist es meist Ziertabak der vorallem auf Blütenpracht getrimmt wurde und nicht auf möglichst große Blätter mit möglichst hohem Nikotingehalt. Abgesehen davon ist der Hanf der heute vertickt wird, nicht mehr mit dem zu vergleichen, denn die Hippies in den 60ern konsumiert haben oder der den Orientzigaretten in den 20/30er Jahren in geringen Maßen zugesetzt wurde. Die jetzigen wurden auf möglichst hohen Wirkstoffgehalt gezüchtet und werden auch unter entsprechenden Bedingungen angebaut.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> es ist immer noch eine pflanze die wächst auch ohne besondere anlage , vielleicht nicht genauso gut wie die spezial lösungen aber es braucht auch nicht mehr als in jedem baumarkt erhältliche gegenstände.


Die Pflanze braucht sehr viel Licht und so ein Dauerbestrahler kostet nicht nur in der Anschaffung sehr viel Geld.
Darüber hinaus kannst du auch nicht einfach jeden Dünger verwenden, Phosphatdünger (das Zeug was du haups. im Baumarkt bekommst) eignet sich z.B. überhaupt nicht dafür. Die Samen (Peps, oder wie die Dinger heißen) sind oft mit in den Skunks enthalten, die du beim Dealer kriegst, womit du zwar relativ leicht die Grundlage bekommst, aber ich weiß von gewissen Leuten (u.a. mein ehemaliger Hauptschullehrer ) dass Anbauen ein ganz anderes Thema ist. Die Pflanze geht ein oder bringt keinen richtigen Ertrag bei falscher Pflege, so ein Hanfgewächs ist kein Bonsai, den man bloß zuschneiden und gießen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

In einer freien Gesellschaft, sollte der Staat volljährigen mündigen Bürgern nicht vorschreiben dürfen, was diese konsumieren oder nicht.


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2015)

kommt drauf an wie viel du davon haben willst, für den eigenbedarf könnte eine kleine box schon ausreichen oder sogar ein paar outdoor pflanzen hat ja nicht jeder vor den max. ertrag zum verkaufen zu erzielen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> ein link mit zahlen hab bisher nur bis zu den repressionskosten gelesen klingt aber interessant :
> 
> Finanzielle und wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen einer Cannabislegalisierung | Deutscher Hanfverband



Thx, über begründete Zahlen kann man auch vernünftig diskutieren 
Wobei ich die Berechnung der Repressionskosten irgendwie merkwürdig finde. Zugrunde liegt eine(!) Studie über Heroin(!) aus der ersten Hälfte der 90er(!). Daraus die polizeilichen Kosten (also exkl. Strafvollzugskosten für Berufskriminelle) für Cannabis im Jahre 2015 abzuleiten, halte ich für SEHR fehleranfällig. Genaugenommen fällt mir kein einziger Punkt ein, in dem beide Fragestellungen wirklich übereinstimmen, außer vielleicht die Begriffe "Droge" und "verboten".

Zu den Steuerzahlen würde ich noch anmerken
- Konsummenge in Deutschland wird im Steuerabschnitt auf 400 Tonnen Cannabis-Produkte geschätzt, die Sicherstellungsmengen werden selbst mit 10 Tonnen angegeben. Ermittlungserfolge von 2,5% passen nun wirklich nicht zum postulierten massiven Polizeieinsatz.
- Steuereinkommen wird im entsprechenden Abschnitt auf 5-6 Euro pro Gramm bzw. 50% des Umsatzes festgelegt. Ich kenne die aktuellen Preise ehrlich gesagt nicht, halte das aber für viel zu hoch. Das derzeitige Vertriebssystem zahlt keinerlei Steuern, weder auf Umsatz noch auf ausgezahlte Löhne. Es unterhält keine Filialen, es kennt keine Sozialversicherung, etc.. Ein legales System hätte also wesentlich höhere Handelskosten, bei vielen Importprodukten (Stichwort: Computerhardware) machen Produktion und Entwicklung nicht einmal 50% der Kosten aus. Im Falle von im Ausland weiterhin illegalen Produkten bleiben zudem die Importpreise weiterhin hoch, baut man umgekehrt in Deutschland an, müsste man sehr teure Landwirte bezahlen. Dazu kommen die Unkosten des Staates für Steuereintreibung und Überwachung. Unterm Strich würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Unkosten pro Gramm sogar höher ausfallen, als auf dem heutigen Schwarzmarkt. Hohe Steuersätze sind somit nicht machbar, es sei denn man erhöht die Endpreise deutlich. Damit verdrängt man aber weder den illegalen Handel, noch sind die Konsumschätzungen haltbar.
- So ganz alleine bin ich mit diesen Einschätzungen wohl nicht. In der Schlussbetrachtung schätzt man auf einmal nur noch im Schnitt 250 Tonnen und einen Endpreis von 5 Euro pro Gramm (Das wäre übrigens ~der 10 fache Preis von Zigaretten, nur verkauft sich tabak 100-1000mal so gut...) . Macht, bei kaum zu haltenden 50% Steueranteil also nicht einmal 700 Millionen Euro Steuern, während Eingangs mit 2 Mrd argumentiert wurde. Wieviel man noch an Voreingenommenheit/Einseitigkeit abziehen muss, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Autoren sind offensichtlich an besonders schönen Zahlen interessiert 





Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, für's Selber-Anbauen braucht man Platz, Fachwissen und Ausrüstung, als ob jeder mal schnell 4000€ für so 'nen Beleuchtungsgerät und 'n Kerl in 'nem Plattenbau Raum dafür hätte.
> Dafür braucht man auch keine Legalisierung, die Samen sind auch oft bei einer Ladung dabei, die man beim Dealer um die Ecke kriegt, wenn das so einfach wäre, gäb's davon schon weit mehr um Umlauf und das Zeug wär' auch nicht ganz so teuer.



_Cannabis spec._ ist ziemlich robust, die wächst auch nahezu komplett ohne Pflege. Der hohe Aufwand für aktuelle Home-Grower resultiert daraus, dass sie auf winziger Fläche und ohne Sonnenlicht hohe Erträge erzielen wollen. Statt einem 4000 Euro Grow-Kit würden es vermutlich auch 2-3 m² Vorgarten und gelegentlich etwas Wasser tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

Die Legaliserung von Drogen sollte aber keine Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit sein (was, wie ich weiß im Kapitalimus ein frommer Wunsch bleiben wird), sondern eine Frage wie freiheitlich oder aber nicht freiheitlich eine Gesellschaft ist.

Eine Gesellschaft, die volljährigen mündigen Bürgern, den Konsum gewisser Stoffe unter Androhung von Geld- und/oder Haftstrafen untersagt, ist schlicht unfrei.


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2015)

die Steuereinnahmen sind zumindest weitestgehend noch nachvollziehbar, weil es dazu eben etwas genauere zahlen aus anderen Ländern gibt von daher würde ich die Schätzung von 550Mio bis 2,8 Milliarden als noch im möglichen bezeichnen 

Das mit den Kosten die durch die Prohibition entstehen ist leider wirklich sehr ungenau das Problem ist das dazu eben mal wirklich jemand eine gescheite Studie machen müsste (was wegfallen würde wenn man alle Drogen entkriminalisieren würde wie in Portugal)

edit : 
Preise sind schwierig je nach Region zahlt man beim bekannten zwischen 6-10€/g je nachdem was er Verkauft und wie sehr er dich mag  von daher ist es schwierig einen festen preis anzunehmen. 
Wobei ich davon ausgehen würde das wenn durch die Legalisierung der preis nicht zu sehr ansteigt, vom aktuellen preis ausgegangen +2€ wegen Steuern etc. würde sich kein Kiffer beschweren( ich zumindest nicht ).


edit 2 : 
das was mich an der aktuellen Lage am meisten stört ist aber das mit abstand zu viel wert auf Repression statt auf Prävention gesetzt wird in meinen Augen der größte Fehler vorallem weil man so die Idioten nicht schützen kann.
Aufklärung statt Dämonisierung  wäre für mich persönlich sogar wichtiger als die Legalisierung (die kommt dann nämlich von selbst ).
Das ist aber leider bei unser unfähigen Drogenbeauftragten nicht möglich  diese "Frau" ist sooo nutzlos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Legaliserung von Drogen sollte aber keine Frage der Wirtschaftlichkeit sein (was, wie ich weiß im Kapitalimus ein frommer Wunsch bleiben wird), sondern eine Frage wie freiheitlich oder aber nicht freiheitlich eine Gesellschaft ist.



agreed.
Den Diskussionsteilnehmern ging es aber auch immer wieder um eine Kosten-/Nutzenanalyse.




> Eine Gesellschaft, die volljährigen mündigen Bürgern, den Konsum gewisser Stoffe unter Androhung von Geld- und/oder Haftstrafen untersagt, ist schlicht unfrei.



Stimmt auch. Genaugenommen ist jede Gesellschaft unfrei, weil sie per Definition eine Gruppierung darstellt, die sich selbst Regeln unterwirft. Überwältigender Konsens fast aller Menschen ist aber, dass ein gewisses Maß an Unfreiheit durch die Vorteile, die ein gemeinschaftliches Leben mit sich bringt, locker wieder aufgewogen wird.




efdev schrieb:


> die Steuereinnahmen sind zumindest weitestgehend noch nachvollziehbar, weil es dazu eben etwas genauere zahlen aus anderen Ländern gibt von daher würde ich die Schätzung von 550Mio bis 2,8 Milliarden als noch im möglichen bezeichnen



Die niedrigere Zahl würde ich, vor Abzug der staatlichen Ausgaben, auch nicht vollkommen ausschließen (tippe aber eher eine Zehnerpotenz niedriger, wenn die Zahl der Konsumenten nicht deutlich anstiege - was ja abgestritten wird). Aber letztere ist deutlich zu hoch. Laut Suchtbericht 2015 konsumieren zwar 4,5% der Deutschen jährlich Cannabis, aber zumindest unter den Jugendlichen Konsumenten gerade einmal 1,3% "regelmäßig" und weniger als 0,5% der Deutschen werden als abhängig eingeschätzt. Zum Vergleich: Im letzten Monat geraucht haben rund 30%, die meisten davon täglich, 10,8% der Gesamtbevölkerung im passenden Alter dürften abhängig sein. Die Anzahl regelmäßiger oder gar intensiver Cannabiskonsumenten beträgt also nicht einmal 1/100, eher 1/1000 der Tabakkonsumenten. Und da erhofft man sich knapp 3 Milliarden Steuereinnahmen, also immerhin rund 1/4 dessen, was über die Tabaksteuer reinkommt? No way. Dafür müsste der durchschnittliche Cannabiskonsument 25 bis 250 mal soviel für sein Kraut im Monat ausgeben, wie der durchschnittliche Raucher.
Soviel verdient der Durchschnittsdeutsche ja nicht mal 



> das was mich an der aktuellen Lage am meisten stört ist aber das mit abstand zu viel wert auf Repression statt auf Prävention gesetzt wird in meinen Augen der größte Fehler vorallem weil man so die Idioten nicht schützen kann.
> Aufklärung statt Dämonisierung  wäre für mich persönlich sogar wichtiger als die Legalisierung (die kommt dann nämlich von selbst ).
> Das ist aber leider bei unser unfähigen Drogenbeauftragten nicht möglich  diese "Frau" ist sooo nutzlos.



Das ist nicht nur bei Drogen so, sondern bei absolut allen Themen. Verbieten, Draufhauen, Druck machen ist nicht nur einfacher, sondern es wird vom Wähler, der etwas nicht will, auch honoriert - während Kooperation mit denjenigen, die man "bessern" will, bestraft wird. Da ist es vollkommen egal, ob man Drogenkonsumenten, Pädophile, Einwanderer, Arbeitslose, Kohlekraftwerksbetreiber, Griechen oder Steuerhinterzieher betrachtet. (Anm.: Liste enthält auch Personen, gegen die nicht einmal mit Druck vorgegangen wird und Leute, gegen die gar nicht mit zuviel Druck vorgegangen werden kann  )


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2015)

ich hab noch einen interessanten Link zu einer PDF das ist eine Studie der Friedrich Ebert Stiftung, indem soweit alles behandelt wird im Zusammenhang mit einer Legalisierung ist aber etwas länger :
http://library.fes.de/pdf-files/iez/10159.pdf


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> agreed.
> Den Diskussionsteilnehmern ging es aber auch immer wieder um eine Kosten-/Nutzenanalyse.



Ich weiß, ich finde nur Kosten/Nutzen sollte nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein. Das schafft eine "kalte" Gesellschaft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimmt auch. Genaugenommen ist jede Gesellschaft unfrei, weil sie per Definition eine Gruppierung darstellt, die sich selbst Regeln unterwirft. Überwältigender Konsens fast aller Menschen ist aber, dass ein gewisses Maß an Unfreiheit durch die Vorteile, die ein gemeinschaftliches Leben mit sich bringt, locker wieder aufgewogen wird.



Ich denke einfach, dass Unfreiheit nur dann rechtens ist, wenn dadurch die Menschen vor anderen geschützt werden.

Aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Staates oder der Gesellschaft, den einzelnen mündigen Bürgern vor sich selbst zu schützen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In einer freien Gesellschaft, sollte der Staat volljährigen mündigen Bürgern nicht vorschreiben dürfen, was diese konsumieren oder nicht.



Ist zwar richtig nur wer garantiert das nicht Minderjährige an den Stoff kommen. Sieht man ja quasi in allen Bereichen wo es Altersbeschränkungen gibt


----------



## efdev (4. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist zwar richtig nur wer garantiert das nicht Minderjährige an den Stoff kommen. Sieht man ja quasi in allen Bereichen wo es Altersbeschränkungen gibt



richtig allerdings ändert das verbot daran nichts und statt das die Kinder gescheit aufgeklärt werden, wird die meiste kraft des Staates in Form von Repression verschwendet.
Und das beste den Kindern ist nicht geholfen außer das sie bei einem Kontakt mit Drogen auch noch zu kriminellen werden super System .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Was soll man da noch weiter aufklären? Die Gefahr ist doch recht hoch das die weichen Drogen als Sprungbrett dienen für härtere Sachen. Es ist eben nicht jeder so weit gefestigt


----------



## efdev (4. Juli 2015)

dummerweise gibt bei Drogen eben noch einige andere gefahren als der bloße Kontakt damit und die Aufklärung mit "alle Drogen sind böse bitte nie nehmen" scheint wohl nicht zu funktionieren.
Dann könnte man den "Kindern" doch einfach beibringen Verantwortungsvoll mit etwas umzugehen.
 auch wenn ich das nicht gerne sage die meisten Drogen sind nicht besonders gefährlich im vergleich zu Alk und Tabak, es kommt auf die Anwendung an und die einzelnen Personen.
Deswegen bin ich mir sicher das die Gefahren (und damit auch der Problematische Konsum) bei einer gescheiten Prävention mit sicherheit verringert werden kann. Denn die Leute die etwas nehmen werden es sowieso tun also warum die Leute nicht einfach richtig aufklären ?

Und das mit dem Sprungbrett war noch nie Wahr!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Tabak ist der Beelzebub aber Alk ist als Werbung erlaubt.


> Und das mit dem Sprungbrett war noch nie Wahr!


Mag für einige passen aber bestimmt nicht für alle


----------



## efdev (4. Juli 2015)

Das hat dann aber nichts mit "Einstiegs Drogen" zu tun 

Ich mein viele Leute die "harte" Drogen nehmen Fahren auch Auto also sollten wir das Auto verbieten 

Und ja für Alk ist Werbung erlaubt und warum ?
 ich weiß es nicht und in meinen Augen ist es Falsch wie jede Werbung für Drogen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist zwar richtig nur wer garantiert das nicht Minderjährige an den Stoff kommen. Sieht man ja quasi in allen Bereichen wo es Altersbeschränkungen gibt



Mord ist verboten. Wer garantiert, dass niemand mehr Morde begeht?


----------



## QUAD4 (4. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist zwar richtig nur wer garantiert das nicht Minderjährige an den Stoff kommen. Sieht man ja quasi in allen Bereichen wo es Altersbeschränkungen gibt



garantieren kann man NIE etwas. darum gehts auch GAR NICHT. es darum darum die menschen mit einer illusion von "garantie" zu bevormunden.


edit:

bin grade den artikel von akif pirincci am lesen: ARSCHLOCHDEHNEN AUF CDUisch - DER KLEINE AKIF

hier der pregnante satz über die zwangsbeglücker die anderen das sozialsein aufzwingen wollen


> Versager in jederlei Hinsicht legen nun einmal Wert auf ein soziales System, in dem jeder jeden kontrolliert und drauf achtet, daß der andere bloß nicht ein Fünkchen mehr Lebensfreude als man selber hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, dass Unfreiheit nur dann rechtens ist, wenn dadurch die Menschen vor anderen geschützt werden.
> 
> Aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Staates oder der Gesellschaft, den einzelnen mündigen Bürgern vor sich selbst zu schützen.



Dazu habe ich weiter oben schon etwas geschrieben: Es ist in einer Sozialgesellschaft selten möglich, NUR sich selbst zu schädigen.




efdev schrieb:


> dummerweise gibt bei Drogen eben noch einige andere gefahren als der bloße Kontakt damit und die Aufklärung mit "alle Drogen sind böse bitte nie nehmen" scheint wohl nicht zu funktionieren.



Und du glaubst "alle Drogen sind für Kinder böse, keinesfalls nehmen, auch wenn es da eine Droge gibt, die ab18 komplett ungefährlich wird und die die Erwachsenen ständig nehmen" funktioniert besser?
In dem Moment, wo du als allgemeine Maxime vertritst, dass Cannabis keine Gefahr darstellt und legal vertrieben werden sollte, kannst du Kinder auch nicht mehr "durch Aufklärung" vor Cannabis schützen. Es sei denn, du bist der erste, der es in mehreren Millionen Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte schafft, ein Kind davon zu überzeugen, dass es die Dinger, die Erwachsenen Spaß machen für es gefährlich sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich weiter oben schon etwas geschrieben: Es ist in einer Sozialgesellschaft selten möglich, NUR sich selbst zu schädigen.



Wenn ich heute in meiner Wohung mich totsaufe, schade ich nur mir. Das ist legal.

Wenn ich heute in meiner Wohung einen Joint rauche, schade ich nur mir. Das ist illegal.

Logik?


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juli 2015)

Auf nahezu jedem Schulhof wied das Zeug unter 12-13 jährigen vertickt. Wo haben sie es her ? natürlich über den illegalen Handel. Den stellt man am besten ab mit offiziellen Verkaufsstellen. Klar kriegen die Kids immer noch was ab aber eingeschränkt wird es Garantiert, die Gschäftlen in dunklen Ecken gibts dann nicht mehr.

Was wird eigentlich zu schutz der Kiddies getan, wenn sie Komasaufen wollen ? An Hochprozentiges ranzukommen ist doch auch eine der leichtesten Übungen. 

Aber in unserm Land wird sich das nicht ändern. CDU bei stabilen 40%


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Glaubst du daran? Selbst wenn es nur noch offizielle Stellen geben würde ist damit nicht gesagt das Minderjährige das Zeugs nicht in die Finger bekommen


----------



## efdev (4. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Glaubst du daran? Selbst wenn es nur noch offizielle Stellen geben würde ist damit nicht gesagt das Minderjährige das Zeugs nicht in die Finger bekommen



die sache ist doch das sich ein reiner schwarzmarkt für minderjährige nicht rentiert also dürfte die abgabe an kinder damit auch sinken (zumindest theoretisch).
Praktisch würden die kids die etwas nehmen wollen sowie auch bis jetzt irgendwie drankommen, statt über den dealer von nebenan eben über den volljährigen kumpel, das wäre allerdings dann immer noch besser für die kinder als der dealer um die ecke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Ja nee is klar der Dealer lässt sich die Butter vom Brot nehmen. Es wird sich zwar wohl einiges ändern aber für Leute die nicht daran kommen sollen wird es bestimmt weiterhin so bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> die sache ist doch das sich ein reiner schwarzmarkt für minderjährige nicht rentiert also dürfte die abgabe an kinder damit auch sinken (zumindest theoretisch).



Klar. Es käme ja auch niemand auf die Idee, irgendwo in Nähe deutscher Grenzen illegal und ohne Steuern Zigaretten zu kaufen, seitdem es Tabak legal zu kaufen gibt...

Und mir wäre auch noch NIE ein junger Erwachsener begegnet, der einem minderjährigen bekannten harten Alkohol weitergegeben hat, nach dem dieser bei der hundersten Shoppingtour zum ersten Mal hätte seinen Ausweis vorzeigen müssen.

Merke: Deutscher Jugendschutz funktioniert perfekt, illegalen Handel mit prinzipiell legalen Substanzen gibt es in Deutschland nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar. Es käme ja auch niemand auf die Idee, irgendwo in Nähe deutscher Grenzen illegal und ohne Steuern Zigaretten zu kaufen, seitdem es Tabak legal zu kaufen gibt...
> 
> Und mir wäre auch noch NIE ein junger Erwachsener begegnet, der einem minderjährigen bekannten harten Alkohol weitergegeben hat, nach dem dieser bei der hundersten Shoppingtour zum ersten Mal hätte seinen Ausweis vorzeigen müssen.
> 
> Merke: Deutscher Jugendschutz funktioniert perfekt, illegalen Handel mit prinzipiell legalen Substanzen gibt es in Deutschland nicht!



Und weil der Jugendschutz nicht perfekt ist, müssen volljährigen mündige Bürger also auch vor sich selbst geschützt werden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn du in deinem Kämmerlein eine Hanfplantage verfeuerst ist es ja deine Sache so lange der gesamte Bau keinen typischen Geruch annimmt. Es geht doch in erster Linie eben darum das niemand etwas in seinen Besitz bekommt was er nicht haben darf. Man sieht ja beim Sprit und den Räucherstäbchen das es nicht wirklich klappt und wie soll es da mit dem Dope klappen


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Juli 2015)

Gut nach der Logik sollte wir am besten ALLES verbieten, was iwie gefährlich sein kann, weil es könnte in die Hände Dritter gelangen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

Wo sage ich was davon wegen dem verbieten?


----------



## T-Drive (6. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Glaubst du daran? Selbst wenn es nur noch offizielle Stellen geben würde ist damit nicht gesagt das Minderjährige das Zeugs nicht in die Finger bekommen





> Klar kriegen die Kids immer noch was ab aber eingeschränkt wird es Garantiert, die Gschäftlen in dunklen Ecken gibts dann nicht mehr.



 Der Glaube stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

Nicht der Glaube sondern die Einsicht das so etwas nicht wirklich funktionieren kann


----------



## T-Drive (7. Juli 2015)

Dass die Minderjährigen schon lange ohne Probs an das Zeugs kommen, und diese Art des Vertriebs förderlich ist um gefährliche/harte/teuere Materialien an den Mann äh.. Kind zu bringen wird natürlich ebenso ignoriert wie funktionierende Beispiele wie Niederlande oder US/Colorado.

 Aber Gejammer wegen Einstiegsdroge und so


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2015)

Es ist sehr schwierig, eine plausible Grenze zwischen den einzelnen Drogen zu ziehen.
Ich wäre an sich auch für die Legalisierung aller Drogen.
Ebenso bin ich aber gegen eine zusätzliche Belastung für den Steuerzahler, wenn durch eine Legalisierung mehr Leute auf einer Droge kleben blieben.
Wer sich entschließt, irgendwelche Substanzen auszuprobieren, kann am Ende nicht andere für die Finanzierung seiner Behandlung verantwortlich machen.


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2015)

Die Grenze ist klar definiert, der Wirkstoff einer einzigen Pflanze.

Die Belastung der Steuerzahler/Krankenkassen  existiert schon solange Drogen konsumiert werden, wobei der legale Alkohol + Nikotin die größte Rolle spielen dürfte.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2015)

Ich bin für eine Legalisierung.

Aber jeder der im Straßenverkehr auffällig ist und THC konsumiert hat bekommt den Führerschein für nicht weniger als ein Jahr abgenommen. Da es bisher keine verlässliche Methode gibt die konsumierte Menge am THC nachzuweisen, sondern nur nachgewiesen werden kann ob konsumiert wurde, sollte dies natürlich reichen. 

Ich denke dann habe ich bald die Straßen fast für mich alleine.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Legalisierung.
> 
> Aber jeder der im Straßenverkehr auffällig ist und THC konsumiert hat bekommt den Führerschein für nicht weniger als ein Jahr abgenommen. Da es bisher keine verlässliche Methode gibt die konsumierte Menge am THC nachzuweisen, sondern nur nachgewiesen werden kann* ob konsumiert *wurde, sollte dies natürlich reichen.
> 
> Ich denke dann habe ich bald die Straßen fast für mich alleine.



Das stellt in meinen Augen ein Problem dar. Die Frage darf natürlich sein "ob gekifft wurde", aber die zweite Frage muss sein "wann".
Und das lässt sich auch nicht mit einem Bluttest zweifelsfrei sagen.
z.B.: wenn jemand Freitag konsumiert, Montags zur Arbeit fährt und einen Schweißtest machen muss --> ist das Ergebnis positiv.
Obwohl er zu 100% nicht "benebelt" Auto fährt, wird er (im schlechtesten Fall) genauso angesehen, wie jemand der mit 1,6 Promille hinter dem Steuer sitzt.
Und das passt einfach nicht.

Mit deinem 1 Jahr Führerschein weg, bist du übrigens schon fast in der Realität angelangt.
Ein hoher Prozentsatz von "Ersttätern" wird direkt zu MPU verwiesen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2015)

Wieso passt es nicht?

Es muss klar nachweisbar sein wieviel THC wann konsumiert wurde. Vorher darf es nicht legalisiert werden, bzw die Strafen so hoch sein wie zum Beispiel Höchststrafe Alkohol.  Denn sonst kommt die Ausrede immer ja ich habe am Freitag abend eine Tüte geraucht,  und da die Polizei nicht nachweisen kann das es nicht so stimmt wird es dann ei  Freifahrtschein.

Übrigens ich bin auch für 0,0 Promille beim Alkohol.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte dir nur den *momentanen* Stand aufzeigen, und der passt nicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2015)

Warum passt der nicht? Die meisten Drogendelikte im Straßenverkehr werden aufgedeckt weil der Fahrzeugführer auffällig war. Sprich es muss eine Wirkung der Drogen noch vorhanden gewesen sein. Und wer sich so an das Steuer setzt muss bestraft werden. Und da die Tests ergeben das konsumiert wurde muss die Staatsanwaltschaft halt vom schlimmsten Fall .


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Juli 2015)

@T-Drive
Da gibt es stark unterschiedliche Meinungen zu.
Immerhin scheinen vor allem die Einnahmen aus der Tabaksteuer so hoch zu sein, daß damit die Rentenkassen gestützt werden können.
Außerdem sterben Raucher in der Regel eher, beziehen also weniger Rente und gerade alte Menschen belasten die Krankenkassen vor allem in den letzten Jahren überproportional.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß es unserer Regierung nicht recht wäre, wenn es plötzlich keine Raucher mehr gäbe.

@DarkScorpion
Bleibt nur die Frage, was eine auffällige Fahrweise ist.
Wirkliche Schlangenlinien, oder vielleicht auch schon das leichte Ueberfahren einer Sperrfläche/durchgezogenen Linie? Zu schnell? Unachtsam und an einer Ampel zu spät gebremst? Riskant überholt? Unsicher?

Meine Fahrweise ist auch manchmal "auffällig", obwohl ich im Straßenverkehr immer zu 100% nüchtern bin. 

Für 0 Promille bin ich allerdings auch. Meinetwegen auch 0,1%, dann ist das Tiramisu oder die mit Wein abgeschmeckte Soße zum Braten noch drin.


----------



## efdev (10. Juli 2015)

@DarkScorpion 
ich will meinen Führerschein aber nicht abgeben weil ich vor ein paar Tagen einen geraucht hab.
Laut diesem Spiegel  Artikel beträgt die Wirkungsdauer beim rauchen zwischen 2-4h,  das heißt wenn ich mich nach 5h ins Auto setze und weg fahr hab ich bei einer Kontrolle eventuell ein ziemliches Problem obwohl ich nicht berauscht bin.

Außerdem ist ein Kiffer im Straßenverkehr bestimmt nicht so gefährlich wie jemand mit 1,6promille im Blut


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

@Darkscorpion
Die *meisten* ja, einige kommen aber unschuldig unter die Räder.
Rein formell braucht es für einen Drogentest einen Anlass, der kann aber schon aus dummen Gegebenheiten enstehen.
z.B.: Ein Bekannter (*kein* Kiffer) muss ungewollt fast jedes Jahr einen Drogentest machen --> weil 5 km von seinem Dorf entfernt, ein Festival ist. Trotz örtlichem Kennzeichen, "Guten Tag, Fahrzeugschein + Führerschein bitte......achso hätten sie etwas gegen einen Schnelltest?".
Ihm macht das nichts aus, wenn du aber vor 4 Tagen einen geraucht hast, stehst du da vor einem Problem. Du bist clean, aber der Streifen sagt was anderes --> der kann nämlich nur JA/NEIN und eben nicht "JA aber vor 4 Tagen".


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2015)

Ja und wie will die Polizei nachweisen das du vor 5 Stunden geraucht hast und nicht vor 1 Stunde?

Auf die Ehrlichkeit der Konsumenten hoffen?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ja und wie will die Polizei nachweisen das du vor 5 Stunden geraucht hast und nicht vor 1 Stunde?
> 
> Auf die Ehrlichkeit der Konsumenten hoffen?



Stundenweise wird das nie klappen, aber "Tageweise" sollte etwas entwickelt werden.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2015)

Ja und wenn sie das entwickelt haben können wir gerne noch mal über eine Legalisierung sprechen. Bis dahin muss es eben illegal bleiben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Warum passt der nicht? Die meisten Drogendelikte im Straßenverkehr werden aufgedeckt weil der Fahrzeugführer auffällig war. Sprich es muss eine Wirkung der Drogen noch vorhanden gewesen sein. Und wer sich so an das Steuer setzt muss bestraft werden. Und da die Tests ergeben das konsumiert wurde muss die Staatsanwaltschaft halt vom schlimmsten Fall .



Bei einer angemessen gesetzten Grenzwert ist auch das Verhalten ziemlich egal. Die gängigen Wischtests sind ja keine Haarprobenanalysen, sondern gehen ja auf relativ flüchtige Körperflüssigkeiten zurück. Und wer im Schweiß eine gewisse Menge THC hat (ggf. durchaus mehr, als man minimal nachweisen kann/als der derzeitige Grenzwert ist), der hat eben auch eine gewisse Menge THC im Blut. Und da ist es scheiß egal, wann die da rein gekommen ist. Es ist seine Aufgabe als Konsument sicherzustellen, dass es lange genug her war. Und das ist bei Cannabionoiden eben ein durchaus längerer Zeitraum, weil sie als nicht-regulärer Bestandteil unserer Nahrung (im Gegesatz zu Ethanol, das sich auch z.B. in gut reifen Früchten findet) keinen wirklich guten Abbauweg im Körper haben.
Wer da mit dem Argument kommt, er fühle sich doch gar nicht benebelt, dem kann man den Führerschein imho gleich für den Rest Jahres abnehmen; der ist für den Straßenverkehr genauso gut geeignet, wie jemand der nach 3 großen Bier und 2 Schnäpsen der Meinung wäre gut beurteilen zu können, dass er nüchtern ist...


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich halte nichts von Schnelltests. Urintests mögen ja noch gehen, da sich bei einem positiven Ergebniss ja zumindest Feststeht, dass noch etwas im Körper ist. Problematishc dabei ist, dass zwischen aktivem und passivem THC (also dem Abbauprodukt) nicht unterschieden wird (werden kann). Wischtests sind noch Sinnfreier, da man für ein positives Ergebniss auch nur mit einer entsprechenden Substanz in Kontakt gekommen sein muss.
Bevor die Tests also nicht ausgereift sind, brauchen wir auch garnicht über eine legalisierung der "weichen" Drogen nachdenken.

OT:
Beispiel zum Urintest:

Im November 2013 hatte ich eine sehr interessante Polizeikontrolle in HD.

Ich war auf dem Weg meine Freundin nach Hause zu bringen und 800n vor den Ziel hatte die Polizei nachts um 23 Uhr eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle inkl. Straßensperre aufgebaut. Die beiden Fahrzeuge vor mir mit HD-Kennzeichen wurden durchgewunken. Dann kam ich mit meinem schönen EIC-Nummernschild.

Führerschein, Fahrzeugpapiere. Alles kein Ding.
Wo kommen sie her und wo wollen sie hin. Ich komme von zu haus eund möchte meine Freundin nach Hause bringen.
Haben sie vor der Fahrt Drogen oder Alkohol zu sich genommen? Nein
Geben sies doch zu! (WTF?!?!?!)
Nein habe ich nicht. Das letzte mal habe ich vor gut 50h etwas geraucht, was einer menge von 0,1g entsprach.
Alles klar, aussteigen, Urintest.

Nun wurde ich in eine naheliegende Bahnunterführung begleitet um in aller öffentlichkeit in den Becher pinkeln zu dürfen. Den rest durfte ich aber nicht in die Wildnis ablassen, weil der nette Herr mir sonst noch eine Anzeige reingedrückt hatte.
Unter missachtung der Bedienungsanleitung für den Schnelltest, wurde der kalte Teststreifen in die Probe gestellt und 10 Minuten gewarten.

Ergebniss: THC positiv, Ecstasy positiv

Fahrzeug abstellen, 24h Fahrverbot, Polizeirevier, Blutprobe. (Inzwischen war es 2 Uhr, da der einige Amtsarzt ganz HD in der Weihnachtsmarktzeit alleine abfahren durfte) Führerschein und Schlüssel durfte ich behalten.

Netterweise wurden wir dann auch noch zu meiner Freundin gefahren, weil die Polizei gegen 3 Uhr festgestellt hat, dass auch keine öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel dorthin fahren.

Nun wird es interessant. Ich sollte mich nach ca. 6 Wochen telefonisch bei der Wache melden und die Blutergebnisse erfragen.
Anruf 1.: Kollege nicht da, ich KANN ihnen das Ergebnis nicht geben.
2 Tage später Anruf 2.: Kollege im Urlaub, ich DARF ihnen das Ergebnis nicht geben.
2 Tage später Anruf 3.: Kollege da. 0> Ich WILL ihnen das Ergebnis nicht geben.

Daraufhin habe ich mich zur Staatsanwaltschaft durchtelefoniert um mein Ergebnis von dort direkt zu bekommen. Als ich die (sehr nette) Anwältin am Telefon hatte, ich ihr erstmal den Sachverhalt und die Herkunft ihrer Telefonnummer erklärt hatte, fragte sie mich nach dem Aktenzeichen. Dies gab ich Ihr und es folge eine Minute des Schweigens. Auf einmal fing sie lauthals an zu lachen.
"Was lachen sie denn jetzt bitte?"
"Ach ich kann ihnen ganz genau sagen, warum ihnen niemand das Ergebnis geben will."
"Ja wieso denn?"
" Alle Werte stehen auf 0,0, es konnte nichts, noch nichteinmal Spuren, nachgewiesen werden"


----------



## efdev (10. Juli 2015)

Deswegen immer sagen du hattest nur ein Bier getrunken  dann gibt es einen Alk test ist der negativ kannste weiterfahren


----------



## T-Drive (11. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @T-Drive
> Da gibt es stark unterschiedliche Meinungen zu.
> Immerhin scheinen vor allem die Einnahmen aus der Tabaksteuer so hoch zu sein, daß damit die Rentenkassen gestützt werden können.
> Außerdem sterben Raucher in der Regel eher, beziehen also weniger Rente und gerade alte Menschen belasten die Krankenkassen vor allem in den letzten Jahren überproportional.
> ...



Ja sicher hat jeder seine Meinung, ich auch.
Ich bezog mich z.B. auf Behandlungen von Herz-Kreislauf Erkrankungen, Lungenkrebs, Alkoholentzug, sprich Einrichtung und Unterhaltung der Rehakliniken, die die Schluckspechte (meist Vergeblich, so die Erfahrung in meinem Umfeld) versuchen zu "heilen". 

Auch vom "grünen"Tabak könnten die Steuern sprudeln.
Dass es unserer Regierung nicht recht wäre, ist eigentlich ein sehr gutes Motiv für mich, endlich mit dem Qualmen aufzuhören.

Im Allgemeinen kann und sollte die Liberalisierung nich davon abhäng gemacht werden ob die Grenzwerte für den Straßenverkehr genau festgestellt werden können. Die schwammigen Testmethoden
müssen leider akzeptiert werden so lange es nichts besseres gibt, das sehe ich als Auflage für den Konsumenten.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Deeron schrieb:


> OT:
> Beispiel zum Urintest:
> 
> Im November 2013 hatte ich eine sehr interessante Polizeikontrolle in HD.
> ...


Das ist gar kein Einzelfall.
Mich sprach so ein Milchbubi von der Polizei, der seine Ausbildung vielleicht seit paar Monaten rum hatte, direkt damit an: "Wann hasse das letzte mal gekifft?"
Ich musste erstmal lachen, wurde danach allerdings recht schnell wütend als ich sah, dass der das sogar ernst meinte.
Bin ja sonst fast immer auf der Seite der Polizei, aber hier war ich kurz davor dem auf die Fresse zu hauen. Wie kann man als "Staatsdiener" nur so grauenhaft dreist sein?

Man muss bei einer Kontrolle durch die Polizei übrigens nicht zugeben, dass man etwas getrunken hatte, selbst wenn es so wäre. Wenn man es zur Not auf einen richtigen Bluttest ankommen lässt und die Polizisten einem zuvor nichts anmerkten, lassen sie einen eigentlich fahren.


----------



## Deeron (11. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß, dass man nichts zugeben muss. Ich war so naiv zu glauben, dass man mit Ehrlichkeit weiter kommt. Das das aber dazu führt, dass mir direkt ein aktuell berauschter Zustand vorgeworfen wird... Naja...


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Ich habe daraus auch gelernt. Ist der Polizist nicht nett, werde ich ihm auch nicht entgegen kommen. Zur Not kenne ich das PolG NRW immer noch besser als er.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. Juli 2015)

@Deeron
der staat ist ein krimineller moralisch behinterter haufen ********. die bevölkerung ist weit über 95% dumm, naiv und unmündig. solange das anhalten wird, bestimmt nochmal paar jahrtausende, macht der staat mit den menschen was es will.

für das verhalten der polizei müsste man sie in einem echten rechtsstaat verklagen können und recht bekommen. darauf kannst du und der rest des pöbels warten bis dir schwarz vor augen wird.


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab noch eine etwas interessante PDF gefunden welche sich mit den bisherigen Legalisierungen beschäftigt z.B. in den USA und Uruguay:
http://www.suchtschweiz.ch/fileadmi...ler_Vom-Rio-De-La-Plata-bis-zum-Genfersee.pdf

Ich selbst bin noch ziemlich am Anfang fand es bis dahin aber so interessant das ich der Meinung bin es hier zu Posten kann nicht verkehrt sein.

edit: faszinierend finde ich das der Preis in Uruguay bei 1 USD/g liegen soll bei mir ums eck muss an die 1 noch eine 0 dran


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2015)

Ich war früher öfters in Süd Amerika unterwegs und kann nur bestätigen das man Zeugs hinterher geworfen bekam aber auch die Preise für Alc und legale Rauchwaren waren in einigen Ländern wirklich lächerlich. Auch Zollfrei macht richtig was aus


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2015)

ist aber auch verständlich ist wie mit den Spielen und allem anderen die Preise passen sich der Region an  ist eben auch "nur" ein Markt(dennoch hätte ich nichts gegen den Preis wenn er auch hier so wäre ).

edit: hier noch etwas interessantes vom WDR geht um die 40min lang :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yT5cb5PdAE


----------



## QUAD4 (19. Juli 2015)

jeder hat das recht das zu sich zu nehmen was er will. generell hat jeder mensch das recht über sein leben zu bestimmen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-PkU_qJKpQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Juli 2015)

Ohne jetzt das Video angeschaut zu haben:

Im Prinzip schon, aber wenn die Allgemeinheit durch das Fehlverhalten dann dafür aufkommen soll, finde ich das nicht so toll.

Ist auch meine Meinung bei deutlichem Uebergewicht (samt MagenverkleinerungsOP, die scheinbar inzwischen auch bei jungen Leuten schon fast ein Trend ist), allgemein ungesunder Ernährung, Alkohol und Nikotin.
Ebenfalls bei verpfuschten Billig-Tatoos oder entzündeten Piercings.

Bei Sportarten lässt sich drüber streiten, da werden IMHO die Vorteile wohl überwiegen.


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2015)

Das macht die Allgemeinheit doch sowieso, allerdings wie immer nur bei den wenigen % die ein Problematisches Konsumverhalten an den Tag legen.
Der Rest hat keine Probleme weder die Drogen Nutzer noch die Sportler, wofür die Allgemeinheit aufkommen müsste.


----------



## QUAD4 (19. Juli 2015)

@ Felgenfuzzi
dann solltest du dir das video angucken dann würdest du erkennen das die "allgemeinheit" keinen schaden erleidet. im übrigen zwingt der moralisch freie gesetzgeber alle das die "allgemeinheit" den schadet trägt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2015)

Zu Nikotin gibt es keine Steigerung und bei Alk auch nicht ( wenigstens mir ist kein Überalk bekannt wie Pinselreiniger usw. .. ). Bei Drogen wird eben immer angenommen das das nach einiger Zeit härteren Stuff in den Kadaver punpt und so eben in den Abgrund führt. Muss ja nicht so weit kommen aber es könnte


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juli 2015)

Klar gibts Überalk. Da trinkste statt Ethanol eben Methanol oder Butanol.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Juli 2015)

So, dann misch ich hier auch mal mit, ich hab zu viel Zeit, kein Leben und sonst auch nicht viel zu tun außer eigenartige Meinungsgebilde anzuhäufen... 

Ich denke das es egal ist ob etwas legal ist, oder eben nicht. Es macht keinen Unterschied, denn wenn ich etwas tun will, dann tu ich es einfach. Wenn ich ohne Führerschein Auto fahren will, dann mach ich das, wenn ich mit Führerschein besoffen fahren will, dann mach ich das, wenn ich jemandem wehtun will, dann mach ich das, wenn ich jemanden umbringen will, dann mach ich das, wenn ich ein Gebäude anzünden will, dann mach ich das und wenn ich Amok laufen möchte, ratet mal... Jap, dann mach ich das, denn niemand kann mich daran hindern. Ob da irgendwo auf einem Zettel oder in einem Buch steht das ich das nicht darf ist mir doch völlig egal, ich weiß das es Konsequenzen gibt und verhalte mich eben so das man mir nichts nachweisen/tun kann oder ich gar nicht erst erwischt werde. Unser "Sicherheits-System" ist ja phänomenal schlecht wenn man sich z.B. mal die Aufklärungsrate von Einbrüchen ansieht merkt man das ja sehr schnell. Wenn ich erwischt werde bin ich halt selber schuld, denn dann war ich einfach nicht gut genug darin die "Regeln" zu brechen... 

Ich bin ein freier Mensch, mir kann niemand etwas vorschreiben. Zu meiner Freiheit gehört auch die Regeln, die sich irgendwer für mich ausgedacht hat, brechen zu dürfen. Das macht zwar keinen Sinn, denn dadurch ist das Regelsystem ja in sich Sinn-befreit, aber mich hat ja nie jemand gefragt ob ich damit einverstanden bin, ich habe nie einen Vertrag unterzeichnet in dem ich mich bereit erklärt habe dieses Spiel mitzuspielen und mich an die Spielregeln zu halten. Und daher tue ich es auch nicht, wenn ich es nicht für notwendig halte oder als sinnvoll erachte. Klar gehe ich das Risiko ein das mir der "Staat", also alle anderen Leute die sich an irgendwelche Regeln klammern, auf die Füße steigt und mich mit Gewalt zu Sanktionen zwingt wenn ich mich nicht vor ihm bücke. Aber das ist halt mal so, auch wenn ich es mir nicht aussuchen konnte, so kann ich aber versuchen mich so gut es geht damit zu arrangieren. 

Ich bin der Meinung das meine Freiheit soweit geht, bis sie an die Freiheit eines anderen stößt. Deshalb tu ich was ich will, solange ich niemandem sonst einen Schaden oder Leid zufüge, denn ich erwarte mir ja auch das mir meine Freiheit anerkannt und diese nicht beschränkt oder verletzt wird. Wenn ich etwas mache das ein gewisses Risiko birgt, zum Beispiel betrunken mit dem Auto herumfahren, dann kann und darf ich das, aber mich zu bestrafen solange ich niemandem etwas getan/geschädigt/verletzt oder gar getötet habe ist in meinen Augen nicht Rechtens. Denn man kann einem "Ver-gehen/-brechen" nicht präventiv entgegenwirken (Ich bin so frei und empfehle an dieser Stelle mal den Film "Minority Report"). Erst wenn der Fall eintritt kann man was machen und Konsequenzen ziehen, wenn ich etwas gemacht habe das jemanden geschädigt hat, dann bin ich natürlich dazu bereit dafür einen Schadensersatz zu leisten. Aber wenn ich besoffen vom Wirtshaus nach Hause fahre und unbeschadet ankomme, wen hat das dann zu interessieren das ich betrunken war? Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich würde mich nicht betrunken in ein Auto setzen, denn ich weiß das ich nicht heil wieder aus der Kiste heraus- und jemand anders nicht heil darunter hervorkommen würde, aber das nennt man verantwortungsvolles Handeln und dieses wurde mir mit dem Erlangen meiner Volljährigkeit und Mündigkeit ja zugesprochen. Entweder ich trage für mein gesamtes Handeln die Verantwortung oder eben gar nicht. Etwas dazwischen gibt es nicht, da ist für mich auch der Punkt.

Mich dafür zu bestrafen das ich etwas "Verbrechen" könnte, jetzt in Punkto berauscht Auto fahren, macht keinen Sinn. Dann müsste man mich auch schon jetzt dafür bestrafen das ich eventuell mal dazu verleitet werden könnte eine "illegale" Droge zu nehmen, denn es könnte ja sein das man mich dabei nicht erwischt. Und da setze ich gleich mal an und springe ein Stück weiter im Text. 

Zu allererst einmal: Was ist eine Droge überhaupt? Eine Droge ist eine Substanz die dem Körper zugeführt wird um eine Wirkung auf eben diesen zu erzielen. Das heißt dass sämtliche festen/flüssigen und gasförmigen Substanzen, welche ihren Weg in den Körper finden, per Definition Drogen sind. Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben um keine Verwirrung zu stiften und ich mag Definitionen... ^^ Im weiteren Text werde ich also, wenn ich von einer Droge spreche immer eine legale oder illegale Substanz meinen welche jemandem einen Rauschzustand verschafft, um der allgemein bezogenen Meinung gerecht zu werden, z.B.: Alkohol, Nikotin, Cannabis, etc. Gut, das ist geklärt, los gehts...

Der Mensch ist vor allem eines: Ein Drogen-Tier, wir sind jeden Tag "drauf", aber alles was geht. Unser Gehirn produziert viele verschiedene Substanzen mit  welchen es sich in verschiedenen Situationen selbst beeinflusst und/oder andere Vorgänge an den Tag ruft. Wenn man sich über etwas freut wird z.B. eine Substanz namens Dopamin freigesetzt, welche einen Rauschzustand auslöst den wir als Glücksgefühl beschreiben. Wenn man glücklich ist, ist man quasi high und befindet sich nicht mehr in einem nüchternen Zustand. (Ich bin dafür das glückliche Menschen ab jetzt nicht mehr Auto fahren dürfen, Achtung Ironie!). Für sämtliche Situationen hält unser Denkapparat gewisse Stoffe bereit mit denen er sich selber beeinflusst, unheimlich spannend, aber auch unheimlich komplex das Ganze. Im Laufe der Zeit ist der Mensch aber darauf gekommen das man auch durch die Einnahme von gewissen Substanzen eine Veränderung des momentanen Geisteszustandes herbeirufen kann und hat etwas entdeckt das wir heute gemeinhin als Drogen bezeichnen. Seit Anbeginn der Geschichtsschreibung kann man verfolgen das sich Menschen immer wieder berauschen und das auf verschiedenste Arten und Weisen. Auch wenn man mal einen Blick auf Naturvölker wirft wird man feststellen das bei den meisten durchaus etwas, das man als "Drogenkultur" bezeichnen kann, anzutreffen ist. Interessanterweise gibt es aber bei Naturvölkern in dem Sinne keine Drogentoten, so wie es bei uns, in unserem Kulturkreis, unserer Drogenkultur, der Fall ist und das obwohl dort Substanzen verwendet werden die wir allgemein als "Harte Drogen" bezeichnen. Diese sind zum Beispiel Opiate, Kokain oder das Mutterkorn (Die Ausgangssubstanz aus welcher Albert Hofmann letztendlich LSD synthetisiert hat), welche für Rituale und Feierlichkeiten eingesetzt werden. Teilweise nehmen Menschen in diesen Stämmen psychoaktive oder halluzinogene Substanzen um tiefgreifende Einsichten über sich selbst zu erlangen, die in diesem Stamm erteilte Volljährigkeit zu feiern, um Vorsehungen/Visionen zu erfahren oder einfach nur des Spaßes halber. Das interessante ist das diese Urvölker anscheinend wissen wie diese Substanzen anzuwenden sind ohne Schaden anzurichten, ein Wissen das man in unserem Kulturkreis vergebens sucht und das Interesse an diesem Thema wird ja ständig von der allgemeinen Drogendiskussion, wie dieser hier, überdeckt und zunichte gemacht. Schade wie ich finde, aber darum soll es jetzt nicht gehen. Jedenfalls kann man beobachten das sich die Menschen dort den "harten, ungestreckten Shit" einwerfen ohne danach am Rad zu drehen und bei uns krepieren die Leute am Alkohol und Tabak (Andere Drogen wie Alkohol oder Tabak sind, nur wenn man Statistiken mag, allerdings zu vernachlässigen das sie kaum ins Gewicht fallen.) wie die Fliegen (Streckmittel wie in Zigaretten scheinen diesem Umstand allerdings durchaus Rechnung zu tragen). Also scheint da etwas im Argen zu liegen, die Frage ist nur was. Einen offensichtlichen Grund dafür zu suchen scheint ein vergebliches Unterfangen zu sein da sich unsere Kultur von der der Urvölker sehr stark zu unterscheiden scheint. Aber im Grunde genommen sollten doch ähnliche Motive, Drogen zu nehmen, eine Rolle spielen. Immerhin ist und bleibt der Mensch ein Mensch mit seinen Antrieben und Gelüsten, egal aus welchem Umfeld er auch stammen mag. Meine Theorie ist das wir verlernt haben Drogen richtig einzusetzen, wenn man beobachtet wie Menschen zum Beispiel mit Alkohol umgehen fällt einem auf das sehr oft Probleme "ertränkt" werden und manche sogar die Fähigkeit verlieren Freude zu empfinden oder sich zu sozialisieren wenn sie nicht einem Rauschzustand unterliegen. Aus Stress heraus die Motivation zu bekommen sich mithilfe einer Droge von seiner Umwelt abzukoppeln um vor Problemen davonzulaufen scheint gängige Praxis zu sein. Irgendwie steht jeder unter Stress (Stichwort: "Arbeitswahn", Wie George Orwell schon schön treffend gesagt hat: Wir haben aus der manuellen Arbeit eine Art Fetisch gemacht. Aber das ist ein anderes, ebenfalls sehr weitreichendes Thema) und zwar die ganze Zeit, dies hat schon solche Ausmaße angenommen das wir es als normal empfinden und da die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung diesem Stress zu entfliehen versucht hat sich natürlich eine Art und Weise etabliert auf die man dies erreichten kann. Der Alkohol ist seit jeher das populärste Mittel der Wahl wenn es darum geht und da viele ohne nicht mehr können wird er natürlich vehement verteidigt sollte man ihn angreifen, zum Beispiel mit der Diskussion über eine andere Droge wie Cannabis die aufzeigt was für Auswirkungen der Alkohol eigentlich hat. Dies ist natürlich eine sehr unbequeme Erkenntnis, denn sich einen Fehler einzugestehen fällt immer schwer und es ist um einiges leichter zu sagen: "Wir haben schon eine Droge und brauchen daher nicht noch eine.", als zu sagen: "Wir sind nicht in der Lage verantwortungsbewusst mit Drogen umzugehen und uns dies einzugestehen." Aus diesem Aspekt heraus ist es für mich nur logisch das so vehement gegen Cannabis vorgegangen wird, so viel zumindest zu diesem Umstand, denn ich denke nicht das dies der einzige Grund für die Verteufelung dieser Pflanze ist, da spielen sicher noch so einige ökonomische und pharmazeutische Interessen eine Rolle. Wie auch immer, dadurch das wir uns an eine Substanz "gewöhnt" haben und des Rest nicht akzeptieren/tolererieren haben wir uns, in meinen Augen jedenfalls, ein großes, schweres Ei gelegt. Anstatt dem Menschen die Möglichkeit zu geben seinem privaten Stress durch das Mittel seiner Wahl zu bewältigen (Stress durch irgendein Mittel zu bewältigen halte ich zwar nicht für Zielführend das es im Grunde genommen nur eine Symptombekämpfung ist, aber wenn unser System die Ursache ist wird man nicht viele Menschen dafür begeistern können mal grundlegend etwas anders zu machen. Z.B. das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen wird ja noch kontroverser und gehässiger diskutiert wie die Freigabe von Cannabis und das obwohl es meines Erachtens sehr viele Probleme auf einen Schlag lösen könnte...) zwingt man sie zu etwas zu greifen mit dem sie nicht zurecht kommen und dann einen problematischen Umgang damit entwickeln. Weiters werden die Menschen welche sich dann an diese "Regel" nicht halten mit harten Bandagen bekämpft und kriminalisiert was zu einem Teufelskreis führt. Menschen welche einen problematischen Umgang mit einer illegalen Droge haben, sie haben ja nie die Chance bekommen einen gewissenhaften und verantwortungsbewussten Umgang damit zu erlernen, werden außerdem noch zusätzich bestraft anstatt das man ihnen Hilfe zukommen lässt. Aber ich denke nicht das ich noch recht viel mehr zu den Auswirkungen einer Prohibitionsagenda sagen muss, wie das ausartet sieht man ja anhand unseres Systems oder wenn man das nicht wahrhaben möchte anhand der Alkoholprohibition in den USA 'gen der 1930'er. So, nun versteht mich nicht falsch, ich plädiere nämlich keineswegs für eine Legalisierung oder Entkriminalisierung, denn einfach jedem eine Substanz seiner Wahl in die Hand zu drücken und zu sagen: "Da hast, und jetzt mach was du willst.", ist zwar der "richtige" Weg aber man könnte das ganze ein wenig klüger angehen. Zuerst würde ich alles Drogen verbieten, ja richtig gehört, alles was noch legal ist, also auch Alkohol und Tabak. Denn wenn man jetzt hergeht und gewisse Drogen auf einmal legal macht gesteht man sich seine eigene Unzulänglichkeit ein und verliert sämtliche Glaubwürdigkeit da ja von offizieller Seiter aus sehr extrem gegen alles momentan nicht etablierte Vorgeht, und das ohne ersichtlichen oder zumindest logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund. Also muss man zuerst einmal eine "logische" nachvollziehbare Basis schaffen auf der man nicht zwischen Drogen und Drogen unterscheidet. Das ist in etwa so als ob vor dir jemand mit ner Zigarette im Mund und einem Bier in der Hand steht und versucht das er dir erklärt das Drogen schlecht sind, sojemanden kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen, also muss zuerst die Tschik aus der Pappn und des Bier aus dem Griffl damit das ganze wieder etwas Hand und Fuß bekommt, ich hoffe diese Methapher ist halbwegs verständlich. Erst wenn dann nachdem sich die Wogen geglättet haben eine sinnvoll durchdachte Drogenpolitik ersannt wurde kann man sich daran machen diese Substanzen sinnvoll und zielführend in eine Gesellschaft einzugliedern ohne die selben Problematiken zu provozieren wie sie heute an den Tag treten. Zu allererst muss präventiv aufgeklärt werden, das funktioniert allerdings erst sobald die "schützende" Hand der Prohibition aufhört so bedrohlich über einer Droge zu schweben. Weiters tut man meiner Meinung gut daran sich zu bemühen diese Thematik schon in Jungen Jahren interessant zu machen um Menschen die Möglichkeit zu geben dass sie mit einer gewissen Ahnung auf diese Substanzen zugehen können und nicht blindlinks in eine Einbahnstraße stolpern wie es heute der Fall ist.

Na gut, ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich noch viele interessante Dinde zu sagen/schreiben, aber nun freuts mich irgendwie nicht mehr und meine Lust nach etwas Zucker wird langsam unterträglich... Ihr dürfet mich nun zerpflücken...


----------



## Hänschen (14. September 2015)

Wisst ihr was einen "Giftler" zB. einen Kiffer wirklich krank macht ?
Nicht das Hirn-zerweichende Kraut selber sondern das ständige verstecken müssen bzw. die Angst geoutet und denunziert zu werden.
Man muss sich nach aussen normal und konform geben bloss nichts durchsickern lassen, gekifft wird dann verborgen mit Gleichgesinnten die das gleiche durchmachen.
Ihre Angst ist aber begründet, denn erstmal aufgedeckt werden sie gnadenlos angefeindet von ihrem Umfeld wie Nachbarn etc.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2015)

Ich bin dafür das Cannabis wenn erst ab 21 Jahren legal zugänglich gemacht wird. Da es nachgewiesen negativ die Hirnentwicklung von JUgendlichen beeinflussen kann. Außerdem, bei denjenigen welche dazu veranlagt sind, schwere Psychosen auslösen kann. Für medizinische Therapien wie bei MS oder Schmerzen wäre es bestimmt hilfreich, da ja ein Nutzen dort nachgewiesen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. September 2015)

Cannabis ist schon heute für alle unter 21 und alle potentiell gefährdeten verboten (für alle anderen auch), nur reichen diese Verbote offensichtlich nicht, um psychische Störungen und Suchtprobleme zu verhindern. (letztere werden übrigens auf bis zu 10% geschätzt. Ungleich mehr, als beim gerne als Vergleich herangezogenen Alkohol)


----------



## Hackintoshi (16. September 2015)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> .....Ob da irgendwo auf einem Zettel oder in einem Buch steht das ich das nicht darf ist mir doch völlig egal, ich weiß das es Konsequenzen gibt und verhalte mich eben so das man mir nichts nachweisen/tun kann oder ich gar nicht erst erwischt werde.
> Ich bin ein freier Mensch, mir kann niemand etwas vorschreiben. Zu meiner Freiheit gehört auch die Regeln, die sich irgendwer für mich ausgedacht hat, brechen zu dürfen. Das macht zwar keinen Sinn, denn dadurch ist das Regelsystem ja in sich Sinn-befreit, aber mich hat ja nie jemand gefragt ob ich damit einverstanden bin, ich habe nie einen Vertrag unterzeichnet in dem ich mich bereit erklärt habe dieses Spiel mitzuspielen und mich an die Spielregeln zu halten. Und daher tue ich es auch nicht, wenn ich es nicht für notwendig halte oder als sinnvoll erachte....



Das Beste was ich zum Thema hier lesen konnte. So habe ich es auch immer getan und auch weiterhin tun. 
Zu einem freien selbstbestimmten Leben passen kein von anderen Menschen oktruiertes Korsett.  
Drogen wurden im Laufe der Menschheit schon immer konsumiert und werden auch weiterhin konsumiert. Verbote werden daran nichts ändern. Das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Es gibt sicher mal wieder Engpässe an gewissen Mitteln, aber wen juckts.


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2015)

Auf Arte lief eine überwiegend positiv gesehene Doku über die Legalisierung in den USA.

Gleichzeitig aber sah man dass es sich mehr um ein lokal begrenztes Experiment handelt um das Ganze zu beobachten.
Die können wenn das ausufert jederzeit wieder alles verbieten ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Wenn es der Kriminalitätsrate gut tut ist es noch gerade zu akzeptieren aber es muss eben sicher gestellt werden das niemand der in die Konsumentengruppe nix zu suchen hat damit auch leichteren Zugang bekäme.


----------



## efdev (23. September 2015)

Noch leichter als bisher kann der Zugang nicht werden er könnte höchstens Schwieriger werden  das ist ja der Witz an der Sache

noch Schöner wäre es wenn eine bestimmte Menge an Pflanzen selbst angebaut werden dürfte dann wäre der Schwarzmarkt ziemlich tot, aber das ist wohl auch nur ein Traum .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Wenn jemand der dort " Zugriff " hat und sein Gras einfach an alles und jeden weiter gibt kann man nicht von schwieriger reden. Da wäre schon eine gewisse Sorgfaltspflicht nötig die aber nicht jedem in die Wiege gelegt wurde


----------



## efdev (23. September 2015)

So wie jetzt auch ? 
Das einfachste und beste für die Legalisierung wäre ein Coffeshop System welche auch die Erlaubnis auf Eigenanbau haben (nicht so wie in Holland), oder noch besser ist das mit den Social Clubs welche den Eigenanbau Erlaubt Kriegen das wäre sogar noch Leichter zu Kontrollieren und nicht so in der Öffentlichkeit für so Leute wie dich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

> den Eigenanbau Erlaubt Kriegen das wäre sogar noch Leichter zu  Kontrollieren und nicht so in der Öffentlichkeit für so Leute wie dich.


Aus dem Alter bin ich seit Ewigkeiten raus, obwohl es ja gut für die Augen sein soll 
Hm solche Opiumhöhlen könnten vielleicht was sein. Für unsere Regierung die den Hals nicht voll bekommt hätte dann ja die Möglichkeit eine Hasch Steuer zu erheben


----------



## efdev (23. September 2015)

Gegen ne Hasch Steuer hab ich nichts Rauche lieber Gras


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Habe ich letzte Woche erst geschnitten, aber du meinst sicherlich keinen Rasenschnitt


----------



## LSchmiddie (23. September 2015)

Was allerdings wahr und bekannt sein sollte, ist die Tatsache, dass die Polizei den Verkauf duldet, eben weil von den Konsumenten und den Verkäufern keine Gefahr ausgeht. 
Bspw. kann man auf einem Zentralen Platz in den Kölner Innenstadt (Rudolfplatz) unter Beobachtung der Ordnungshüter jegliche Form von Mariuhana erwerben, ebenso kannst du im Berliner Nikolaiviertel einen köstlichen Hanf-Tee geniessen undzwar fast neben der Polizeiwache. Inoffiziell ist Mariuhana schon lange legalisiert. 
Wenn du stoned bist, bist du, im Gegensatz zum betrunken sein, mehr oder minder friedlich gesinnt und kein Besoffener, der iwen zusammenschlägt


----------



## efdev (23. September 2015)

Halt NEIN der Verkauf sollte nicht Geduldet sein der Schwarzmarkt ist das was ausgerottet gehört und das geht nur Über eine Sinnvolle Legalisierung.
UND der Verkauf schadet du weißt nicht wo das Geld hingeht damit könnte alles gemacht werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Den Schwarzmarkt wird man wohl kaum bekämpfen können wenn bei einer gewissen Klientel erst Begehrlichkeiten geweckt wurden, aber man kann dem Drogenhandel das Wasser abgraben


----------



## efdev (24. September 2015)

Sagen wir es so der Cannabis Schwarzmarkt wird durch eine Legalisierung überflüssig er wird wahrscheinlich nicht Verschwinden aber zumindest Kleiner werden.
Der Gesamte Drogenhandel wird eh nicht aufhören bis einfach Alles Legal wird das wäre aber für viele zu einfach also wird es nicht gemacht.


----------



## Hänschen (27. September 2015)

Habe eben die Hasch-Boom in Amerika-Doku auf Phoenix angesehen und einen Unterschied zur Arte Doku festgestellt:


Arte: Sprecherin ist euphorisch und optimistisch, die Kiffer sind glücklich und in partylaune ... es wird sich in Europa auch durchsetzen

Phoenix: Sprecherin ist sarkastisch und besorgt bzw. warnend ... die Kiffer sind betäubt, ängstlich und orientierungslos/verwirrt ... Zukunft eher ungewiss


----------



## efdev (27. September 2015)

Kommt auch immer drauf an was dir die Doku sagen soll Haschgiftspritzer sind böse Kriminelle abhängige, oder eben Cannabis ist nicht so schlimm wie es überall erzählt wird.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. September 2015)

Legalisierung?
Bin ich prinzipiell erstmal dagegen.

Noch mehr Jugendliche und nicht Arbeitswillige die sich der lethargie und dem sinnlosen rumdösen und rumgammeln ergeben brauchen wir nicht.

Oder anders gesagt:
Deutschland braucht auch weiterhin leute die auf zack sind, sowohl koerperlich qls auch geistig.
Wer dem durch wissentliche zunahme vom drogen entgegenwirken will, hat hier im lande auch nichts verloren.

Bin uebrigens auch dafuer das drogennehmenden Harzern die Bezuege gekuerzt gehoeren.

Einziger grund das ganze zu lagalisieren waere, dass es durch Besteuerung die Staatskasse ausbessert.
Das wiegt aber den Nachteil des deutschen im dauerhalbschlaf, der der wirtscft dauerhaft schadet, nicht auf.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2015)

> Noch mehr Jugendliche und nicht Arbeitswillige die sich der lethargie und dem sinnlosen rumdösen und rumgammeln ergeben brauchen wir nicht.


Und wieso sollte sich der Anteil erhöhen, nur dadurch das es legal wird?
Zumal es für alle Jugendlichen bzw. alle unter der Altersgrenze,  durch eine Regulierung der Zugriff erschwert wird.




> Bin uebrigens auch dafuer das drogennehmenden Harzern die Bezuege gekuerzt gehoeren.


Also sollen jetzt alle die Tee oder Kaffee trinken das gekürzt werden?
Dazu ist es komplett legal Drogen zukonsumieren.


----------



## aloha84 (28. September 2015)

Man muss das ganz realistisch sehen:
Jeder der kiffen will, tut es jetzt schon.....und das sogar unreguliert.
Wenn ein 15 Jähriger "Bock hat sich die Rübe wegzudröhnen" dann besorgt er sich das Zeug. 
Durch eine staatliche regulierung wird das zwar nicht besser, aber eben auch nicht schlechter.

Kiffen ist auch nicht schädlicher als übermäßiger Alkoholkunsum.....und wenn der Erwerb des einen legal ist, warum sollte dann das andere illegal sein.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. September 2015)

Von allem was meiner Gesundheit schaden kann mache ich einen großen Bogen, egal ob legal oder illegal (die Liste hier wäre für meinen Beitreg zu lang).
Ich selbst war noch nie betrunken und wenn ich mal was trinke dann höchstens ein kaltes Radler und das wars dann. Geraucht habe ich noch nie und werde ich auch nie.
Aber wer sich unbedingt mit Drogen vollpumpen will um sich gut zu fühlen oder sich von der Realität abzulenken kann es von mir aus gerne machen, aber dann braucht sich keiner beklagen er "hätte NICHT GEWUSST" dass Drogen schädlich sind.
Mir ist es eigendlich egal ob Drogen legalisiert werden, aber wenn ich nur die Option "Ja" oder "Nein" hätte würde ich nein sagen. 
Denn schon auf dem Weg in die Schule muss ich immer wieder Zigarettenrauch einatmen, aber wenn dann alle vor der Schule stehen und einen Joint rauchen ... Nein danke!
Das ist meine Meinung und wer was zu meckern hat darf es behalten.


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Leute auf so einen Post brauch man garnicht eingehen da steht nur Mist.
Das weiß er auch selber oder er ist gnadenlos uninformiert was es auch nicht besser macht.

Was die Schädlichkeit angeht kommt es beim Kiffen auch auf die Konsumform an, denn THC, CBD und die anderen Wirkstoffe sind für einen Erwachsenen nicht mal ansatzweise so Schädlich wie Alkohol. 
Das sollte allerdings keine Argumentationsgrundlage sein nur weil es weniger Schädlich ist, es gibt viel bessere Gründe für die Legalisierung gilt auch nicht nur für Gras sondern generell für alle Drogen.

Nur so nebenbei wenn wir nach Schädlichkeit gehen sollte LSD sofort Legalisiert werden.
Drogen-Ranking - Alkohol und Tabak gefÃ¤hrlicher als LSD und Ecstasy - Gesellschaft - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Ist zwar von 2010 war halt eines der ersten Ergebnisse bei Google.


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Leute auf so einen Post brauch man garnicht eingehen da steht nur Mist.
> Das weiß er auch selber oder er ist gnadenlos uninformiert was es auch nicht besser macht.
> 
> Was die Schädlichkeit angeht kommt es beim Kiffen auch auf die Konsumform an, denn THC, CBD und die anderen Wirkstoffe sind für einen Erwachsenen nicht mal ansatzweise so Schädlich wie Alkohol.
> Das sollte allerdings keine Argumentationsgrundlage sein nur weil es weniger Schädlich ist, es gibt viel bessere Gründe für die Legalisierung gilt auch nicht nur für Gras sondern generell für alle Drogen.


Ich bin ebenfalls für eine Legalisierung.

Allerdings sollte man solche Dinge auch nicht komplett herunter spielen. Es gibt schon Gefahrenpotenzial.
Finde ich Cannabis weit weniger bedenklich als Alkohol? Ja.
Würde ich es daher uneingeschränkt jedem empfehlen? Eher nicht. ^^

@*Guru4GPU*:
Bewundernswert, dass du auf so viele gesundheitsschädliche Dinge verzichtest.
Für mich wäre das nichts, dafür brauche ich Zucker zu sehr...


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Um das Herunterspielen geht auch überhaupt nicht, deswegen sollte die Argumentation mit dem Für oder gegen Legalisierung nichts mit der Schädlichkeit zu tun haben das ist einfach Falsch.

Das was Guru gesagt hat finde ich auch Schwachsinn nur weil er etwas nicht mag die Freiheit anderer Einschränken in meinen Augen keine angenehme Ansicht.
Ich mag Autos nicht die sind gefährlich bitte Verbieten danke


----------



## magicbrownie (28. September 2015)

Also ich würde auch mit ja stimmen, hat ja einige gute Gründe warum:
1) Der Schwarzmarkt würde erheblich eingeschränkt werden
2) vielen Dealern würde die Grundlagen entzogen werden ( fragt mich nicht nach Zahlen, hatte aber mal mit Leuten zu tun die aus dem Millieu kommen, viele ticken einfach nur Dope und das wars dann auch)
3) Steuereinnahmen durch die Versteuerung von Cannabis ( wie die Tabaksteuern halt)
4) Anbau und Verkauf wären vom Staat kontrollierbar 
5) weniger gestrecktes Zeug wäre im Umlauf (also gesünder für die Konsumenten)
6) Minderjährige kommen schwieriger drann, den Dealer an der Ecke juckts nämlich wenig wie alt du bist, hauptsache die Kohle passt

Und da gibts mit Sicherheit noch mehr gute Argumente die ich nur nicht kenne


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Das was Guru gesagt hat finde ich auch Schwachsinn  nur weil er etwas nicht mag die Freiheit anderer Einschränken in meinen  Augen keine angenehme Ansicht.
> Ich mag Autos nicht die sind gefährlich bitte Verbieten danke


Ach so, dann hatte ich deine Antwort falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, du wolltest ihn von der Ungefährlichkeit überzeugen...


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Klar wenn man erstmal nur an sich denkt und selbst kein Konsument ist kann es einem auch egal sein so wie bei Guru4GPU ist auch nicht verwerflich.
Die Sache ist nur das eben die Leute welche wirklich sich damit beschäftigen müssten *HUST* Mortler die dumme ******************************************, sind leider nicht objektiv geschweige denn informiert genug.

Allein Schon die Aufklärung in den Schulen ich meine WTF, kann man denen nicht einfach die Wahrheit sagen statt zu behaupten das ist alles Böse und bringt dich um  das würde sooo extrem das Gefahrenpotential von Drogen senken.

Nur ist Aufklärung warum auch immer nicht Gewünscht lieber die Leute unwissend und einfach ausprobieren lassen dabei zuschauen was passiert  es ist eben nicht jeder so schlau sich vorher genau zu Informieren.


----------



## turbosnake (28. September 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Von allem was meiner Gesundheit schaden kann mache ich einen großen Bogen, egal ob legal oder illegal (die Liste hier wäre für meinen Beitreg zu lang).


Du verzichtest also auf Safran, Muskatnuss, Salz und sogar Wasser?
All dies ist potenziell TÖDLICH !!!
Müsstest also eigentlich schon lange unter der Erde sein, sofern du das konsequent durchziehen würdest.




> Denn schon auf dem Weg in die Schule muss ich immer wieder Zigarettenrauch einatmen,



Und die Autoabgase sind die egal?


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Allein Schon die Aufklärung in den Schulen ich meine WTF, kann man denen nicht einfach die Wahrheit sagen statt zu behaupten das ist alles Böse und bringt dich um  das würde sooo extrem das Gefahrenpotential von Drogen senken.
> 
> Nur ist Aufklärung warum auch immer nicht Gewünscht lieber die Leute unwissend und einfach ausprobieren lassen dabei zuschauen was passiert  es ist eben nicht jeder so schlau sich vorher genau zu Informieren.


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in der Schule überhaupt mal über die Gefahren von illegalen Drogen gesprochen zu haben.
Also im Sinne von Prävention/Aufklärung.

Alkohol war mit Sicherheit mindestens einmal das Thema.


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Jup da ist schon das Problem  ohne Aufklärung gewinnt man eben nichts, einfach alles Totschweigen funktioniert halt nicht wird aber Trotzdem gerne gemacht nicht nur bei den Drogen


----------



## Seeefe (28. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbVFkxhEuRY


Damit wäre wohl alles gesagt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Jup da ist schon das Problem  ohne Aufklärung gewinnt man eben nichts, einfach alles Totschweigen funktioniert halt nicht wird aber Trotzdem gerne gemacht nicht nur bei den Drogen


Sicherlich ist nicht alles gut für den Körper da sollte Selbstdisziplin helfen. Generell sollte man dem mündigen Bürger einen gewissen Eigenanteil zugestehen


----------



## efdev (28. September 2015)

Richtig für den Mündigen Bürger aber wie wäre es in der Schule die Aufklärung nicht auf Alk zu beschränken sonder darauf das man sich über Substanzen die man Plant einzunehmen am Besten informiert.
Das gilt in meinen Augen auch für Medikamente nicht nur für Drogen.

@Seefe ja der Müller ist in Ordnung und Spricht viele Wahre Dinge an wollte mir demnächst mal sein Buch kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

Natürlich ist Aufklärung oberste Pflicht und je eher desto besser


----------



## aloha84 (29. September 2015)

Um der Aufklärung mal ein bisschen Retro-Charme zu verleihen, hier mal ein super Aufklärungsfilm (Kinder der 90er werden ihn kennen, und mich liken!)
Comic Stars gegen Drogen (Direkt Link --> Youtube Full):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1Dfd11G0ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2015)

Hab den schon mal gesehen, vor einiger Zeit. Davor noch nie, obwohl ich Kind der 90er bin.
Den fand ich recht verstörend. ^^


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Um der Aufklärung mal ein bisschen Retro-Charme zu verleihen, hier mal ein super Aufklärungsfilm (Kinder der 90er werden ihn kennen, und mich liken!)
> Comic Stars gegen Drogen (Direkt Link --> Youtube Full):
> 
> 
> ...



Und diesem film gibt es auch nix hinzuzufügen.

Werde Drogen nimmt ist in meinen Augen neunmal zum scheitern verurteilt.
Das hier diejenigen nach Legalisierung schreien die das zeug selber nehmen ist natürlich klar.

Wenn man so was aus medizinischen gründen nehmen muss ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## Seeefe (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Und diesem film gibt es auch nix hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Werde Drogen nimmt ist in meinen Augen neunmal zum scheitern verurteilt.
> Das hier diejenigen nach Legalisierung schreien die das zeug selber nehmen ist natürlich klar.
> ...



Also quasi jeder der Alkohol trinkt oder Zigaretten raucht 

Wie bei allem, es kommt auf die Menge an. 


Rein objektiv gibt es aber kein logisches Argument gegen die Legalisierung von Cannabis. Ein "Näh, ich mag das nicht weil Papa das schon immer gesagt hat, dass ich das nicht zu mögen habe" zählt einfach nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also quasi jeder der Alkohol trinkt oder Zigaretten raucht
> 
> Wie bei allem, es kommt auf die Menge an.
> 
> ...



Alkohol, Zigaretten..... brauchts von mir aus alles nicht geben.

Und nur weil es schon einige etablierte Drogen am Markt gibt, ist das noch lange kein Grund noch eine weitere zuzulassen.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Werde Drogen nimmt ist in meinen Augen neunmal zum scheitern verurteilt.


Und was ist mit Kaffee und Tee?


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

Vergesst es er will sich nicht Informieren und das ein Großteil der Bevölkerung mit Drogen nehmen kein Problem hat, und trotzdem voll im Leben steht interessiert ihn nicht.

@Aloha unterhaltsam war es schon aber Liken kann ich so einen Stuss nicht sry


----------



## xNeo92x (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Alkohol, Zigaretten..... brauchts von mir aus alles nicht geben.



Alkohol ist in richtigen Mengen und in der richtigen Art sogar Gesundheitsfördernd. Siehe Rotwein.
Bei den normalen Zigaretten kann ich dir zustimmen. Die sollten komplett verboten werden. Werden sie aber nie, weil der kapitalistische Staat daran sehr gut verdient.
Was Cannabis angeht, so kann es, wie Alkohol auch, dem Körper helfen. Unter anderem sogar gegen Krebs.
Ob das Rauchen von Cannabis der Lunge schadet wie normale Zigaretten, weiß ich nicht. Ich geh aber davon aus, dass der Rauch weniger schädlich ist.

Ich persönlich trinke vielleicht 1-2 mal im Monat Alkohol, dann aber Whiskey oder Cognac am Tisch.
Rauchen tue ich nicht und habe es auch noch nie getan. Jedoch raucht mein Vater seit er 15 ist und ich kann ihm ansehen, dass er daran Zugrunde geht. Er hat schon mehrmals versucht aufzuhören, aber es noch nie geschafft. 
Er hat früher auch eine Zeit lang relativ viel Getrunken (Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion erklärt da einiges), konnte sich aber dann doch noch zusammenreißen.


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

Ein Joint ist sogar schädlicher wegen quasi keinem Filter, deswegen sag ich immer es kommt auch auf die Konsumform an wie schädlich Hanf für den Körper ist.
(Bis auf die Lunge ist sowieso nichts betroffen)


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Alkohol ist in richtigen Mengen und in der richtigen Art sogar Gesundheitsfördernd. Siehe Rotwein.


Stimmt nur leider nicht,


> Die sollten komplett verboten werden. Werden sie aber nie, weil der kapitalistische Staat daran sehr gut verdient.


Damit wir Verhältnis wie die USA in den 1920 haben?
Das Verbot hat damals nur den kriminellen Geholfen.


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

Tja Turbo du hast es Verstanden die Verbote sind nutzlos gilt für jede Droge, nur wahrhaben will das keiner ich frag mich warum ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Kaffee und Tee?



Wenn ich den trinke bin ich noch keine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit wenn ich im Stapler auf arbeit sitze, einen kran bediene, jemanden im Krankenhaus eine spritzen setzen muss oder am Hirn operieren muss oder wenn ich einfach nur Auto fahre.


Also nein, Kaffee und Tee machen mich bei Einnahme nicht unfähig für die Gesellschaft nützlich zu sein.

Euer Tee und Kaffee argument ist lächerlich.


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

An Dich  warawarawiiu was versprichst du dir von Verboten die bisher nichts gebracht haben,
was bewegt dich dazu ein Verbot beizubehalten das nichts bringt sondern dem Staat und den Bürgern nur schadet?


----------



## Seeefe (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich den trinke bin ich noch keine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit wenn ich im Stapler auf arbeit sitze, einen kran bediene, jemanden im Krankenhaus eine spritzen setzen muss oder am Hirn operieren muss oder wenn ich einfach nur Auto fahre.
> 
> 
> Also nein, Kaffee und Tee machen mich bei Einnahme nicht unfähig für die Gesellschaft nützlich zu sein.
> ...




Ok du befindest dich auf eine anderen Ebene. Dir geht es garnicht um das juristische/rechtliche, sondern dir gehts allgemein um die Drogen an sich. Problem nur, an sich ist dies alles natürlich. Die "Drogen" gehören genau so zum Ökosystem, wie wir Menschen. Beides gehört zur Natur. 

Und dieses "nützlich" und "unnützlich" sein für die Gesellschaft ist doch schwachsinnig. Jemand kann auch 5 Stunden zu spät ins Bett kommen und unausgeschlafen arbeiten, dadurch stellt er auch eine mögliche "Gefahr" für die allgemeinheit dar. Sollen wir jetzt sagen, jeder muss 8 Stunden in der Nacht schlafen? Ist genau das gleiche. 

Nur weil jemand sich abends einen joint reinzieht, ist er nicht unnütz für die Gesellschaft. Am nächsten Tag gehen die nächsten 8 Arbeitsstunden wieder weiter. 


Du bringst ein Argument ein, was garkeines ist.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich den trinke bin ich noch keine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit wenn ich im Stapler auf arbeit sitze, einen kran bediene, jemanden im Krankenhaus eine spritzen setzen muss oder am Hirn operieren muss oder wenn ich einfach nur Auto fahre.
> 
> 
> Also nein, Kaffee und Tee machen mich bei Einnahme nicht unfähig für die Gesellschaft nützlich zu sein.
> ...


Nein, da das Koffein/Teein eine eindeutig Droge mit Suchtpotenzial ist.
Symtome der Sucht sind:


Anregung des Zentralnervensystems und Schlaflosigkeit
Erhöhung der Herztätigkeit, des Blutdrucks und Pulssteigerung
Konzentrationsstörungen oder -steigerungen
Hyperaktivität
unkontrollierte Bewegungen
Kopfschmerzen bei Entzug
Durchfall
Angsterscheinungen
Und Entzugserscheinungen sind


Lethargie und Müdigkeit
psychomotorische Verlangsamung oder Unruhe
Verlangen nach stimulierenden Substanzen
Appetitsteigerung
Schlafstörungen, wie Schlaflosigkeit (Insomnie) oder vermehrtes Schlafbedürfnis (Hypersomnie)
bizarre oder unangenehme Träume
Quelle
Ungefährlich sieht anders aus.

Anders als Nikotin, da gibt es keine Abhängigkeit. Sondern nur die vom Tabak.


Findet man beides im ICD 10, also der Internationale statistische Klassifikation der Krankheiten und verwandter Gesundheitsprobleme.


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Ein Joint ist sogar schädlicher wegen quasi keinem Filter, deswegen sag ich immer es kommt auch auf die Konsumform an wie schädlich Hanf für den Körper ist.
> (Bis auf die Lunge ist sowieso nichts betroffen)


Kommt sicher darauf an, ob man pur raucht oder mit Tabak vermischt.
Die Schadestoffe kommen hauptsächlich durch den Tabak.
Zugegebenermaßen ist es wohl eher selten, dass hier pur geraucht wird.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich den trinke bin ich noch keine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit wenn ich im Stapler auf arbeit sitze, einen kran bediene, jemanden im Krankenhaus eine spritzen setzen muss oder am Hirn operieren muss oder wenn ich einfach nur Auto fahre.


Ich hab deine bisherigen Beiträge gelesen und fand sie ok. Ist halt deine Meinung und komplett harmlos ist Cannabis ja auch nicht.

Dass aber auch andere legale Drogen wie z.B. Koffein einen negativen Einfluss haben können, solltest du dann auch einsehen.
Es kommt immer auf die Gesamtsituation an.
Stichworte: Menge, Verfassung des Konsumenten, etc...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. September 2015)

Oh, da sollte ich mich als leidenschaftlicher Grün-, Weiß- und Schwarztee-Trinker aber schleunigst in eine Entzugsklinik begeben


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

Drogen sind eben Drogen den Namen Droge gibt es nicht Umsonst , das sollte auch jedem bewusst sein.
Keine Droge kann keine Nebenwirkungen haben, nur ob diese Nebenwirkungen auftauchen ist von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kommt sicher darauf an, ob man pur raucht oder mit Tabak vermischt.
> Die Schadestoffe kommen hauptsächlich durch den Tabak.
> Zugegebenermaßen ist es wohl eher selten, dass hier pur geraucht wird.
> 
> ...



Natuerlich akzeptiere ich das tee und auch kaffee eine drogenartige wirkung haben.

Allerdings werden diese eben in mengen konsumiert, die nicht die arbeitsfaehigkeit oder den alltag beeintraechtigen.

Wenn ich mir die birne wegkiffe kannst doch nicht mit  dem trinken von ner tasse kaffee auf arbeit vergleichen 

Ich bin aber prinzipiell was dieses ganze thema cannabis angeht auch sehr konservativ eingestellt. Mein bruder hingegen is sogar in irgend ner partei und kaempft fuer die legalisierung^^

Es gibt eben immer verschiedene auch extreme meinungen....man kann ja trotzdem miteinander friedlich auskommen....tun ich und mein bruder ja auch.


Ich will mit meiner meinung ja keinem was schlechtreden, es ist halt meine meinung 

Rein aus steuerlicher sicht faebde ich den verkauf von cannabis aber eigebdlich okay.....allerdings gefaellt mir nicht der gedanke das sowas dann von meinem kind bspw. Im alter von 10 jahren schon aufm schulhof zum taeglichen leben dazu gehoert wenn da die aeltereb legal rumkiffen und als gewisse vorbilder die kinder dann schon dazu verleiten weil es so cool ist.

Klarz das gibts auch jetzt schon, finde es aber nicht richtig diesen vorgang durch eine hoehere akzeptanz noch zu verstaerken und beschleunigen 


Ihr sagt ja selber:
Die die jetzt schon drogen wollen, kommen eh dran. Das ist doch auch okay.
Auf kinder und jugendlivhe hat das generelle verbot und die nicht-akzeptanz in der gesellschaft aber immernovh eine abschreckendere wirkung, als wenn das zeug in nem automat legal zu erwerben waere.


----------



## azzih (29. September 2015)

Also für uns Jugendliche war dieses Verbotsding von Gras wohl auch ein Grund warum es irgendwie attraktiv und aufregend war zu kiffen.  Von abschreckender Wirkung keine Spur und schon damals ist man problemlos überall rangekommen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das wie in einigen US Bundesstaaten frei verkaufen, wie bei Tabak und Alk Steuern drauf erheben  und gut ist. Da hat man Einnahmen, Qualität für die Kunden (also kein mit  Spray gestreckte ******** von der Straße). Natürlich muss auch weiterhin keine Tolleranz von Drogen im Straßenverkehr gelten. Aber es gibt schlicht kein rationalen Grund, warum für Erwachsene der Erwerb von Drogen wie Alkohol und Tabak legal ist und für die erwiesenermaßen nicht schädlicheren THC-Produkte das nicht auch gelten soll. Im Gegenteil, der Staat verschwendet Millionen Steuergelder und Polizeikräfte  jedes Jahr für größtenteils nutzlose Verfahren  die eh wegen Geringfügigkeit wieder eingestellt werden.


----------



## Seeefe (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die birne wegkiffe kannst doch nicht mit  dem trinken von ner tasse kaffee auf arbeit vergleichen



WEißt du überhaupt wie Cannabis wirkt? Du verallgemeinerst und stellst es dar, als würde jeder, der einen joint raucht, danach nur noch auf dem Boden liegen und seine Realität nicht mehr wahrnehmen. Das ist prinzipiell falsch. Es kommt auf die Person an die es konsumiert und auf die Menge. Wegen einem joint ist man nicht auf einem anderen Planeten... 




> Rein aus steuerlicher sicht faebde ich den verkauf von cannabis aber eigebdlich okay.....allerdings gefaellt mir nicht der gedanke das sowas dann von meinem kind bspw. Im alter von 10 jahren schon aufm schulhof zum taeglichen leben dazu gehoert wenn da die aeltereb legal rumkiffen und als gewisse vorbilder die kinder dann schon dazu verleiten weil es so cool ist
> Klarz das gibts auch jetzt schon, finde es aber nicht richtig diesen  vorgang durch eine hoehere akzeptanz noch zu verstaerken und  beschleunigen



Argument? Ich denke nicht. Zum einen dürfen Kinder unter 18 das Schulgelände nicht verlassen, somit kommen sie sogut wie garnicht in Berührung mit denen die außerhalb des Schulgeländes rauchen... 

Zumal man, bei einer legalisierung, die Inhaltsstoffe des Cannabis regulieren könnte und somit sogar noch das Risiko des Konsums (vor allem bei Jugendlichen) reduziert, da diese kein zusammengewürfeltes Zeug beim nächsten Dealer kaufen müssen, wo kein Mensch weiß, was dort sonst noch so enthalten ist. 

Das Argument, "Wenn die einen sehen, wie die anderen XY machen, steigt automatisch der Konsum an" ist einfach falsch. Wieso sollte es auch? Eher tritt der entgegengesätzte Fall ein.

Cannabiskonsum ist ein totes Thema da es illegal ist. Mit Kindern muss man darüber sogesehen nicht reden, weil eh illegal. Ist es legal, kann man auch offen darüber sprechen, viele Eltern könnten so auch ganz anders mit ihren Kindern über diese Thema sprechen. 

Zumal wie war das nochmal? Jugendliche wollen Grenzen austesten, der Reiz etwas verbotenes zu tun, treibt viele wohl eher an den Rand der Gesellschaft. 





> Ihr sagt ja selber:
> Die die jetzt schon drogen wollen, kommen eh dran. Das ist doch auch okay.
> Auf kinder und jugendlivhe hat das generelle verbot und die nicht-akzeptanz in der gesellschaft aber immernovh eine abschreckendere wirkung, als wenn das zeug in nem automat legal zu erwerben waere.



Das Argument der Einstiegsdroge, darüber will ich eigentlich garnicht mehr reden, denn es ist einfach quatsch. 

Cannabis ist nur kriminell, weil es eben illegal ist. Es ist keine Teufelsdroge, die Menschen direkt zu kriminellen macht. 

Wäre es nicht illegal, müsste man es nicht bei Dealern kaufen, welche nicht nur Cannabis im Sortiment haben. 



Weils so schön war nochmal:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbVFkxhEuRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die birne wegkiffe kannst doch nicht mit  dem trinken von ner tasse kaffee auf arbeit vergleichen


Das stimmt.
Die Phrase "birne wegkiffen" impliziert aber auch nicht gerade wenig Konsum, wogegen eine Tasse Kaffee recht zivilisiert klingt. ^^

Ich hatte tatsächlich auch schon von Koffein Herzrasen + Zittern. Ja, das war auch nicht gerade verantwortungsvoller Konsum.
Dennoch, abschießen kann man sich mit vielen Sachen.

Ansonsten finde ich gut, dass du deine Aussagen etwas relativiert hast. Dein Standpunkt ist ja weiterhin klar und auch ok.



azzih schrieb:


> Also für uns Jugendliche war dieses Verbotsding von Gras wohl auch ein Grund warum es irgendwie attraktiv und aufregend war zu kiffen.  Von abschreckender Wirkung keine Spur und schon damals ist man problemlos überall rangekommen.


Falls es mal zu einer Legalisierung kommen sollte, ist es sicher eh ab 18. Der Reiz des Verbotenen wäre für Minderjährige also weiterhin da.

Allerdings ist meines Wissens auch der Zigarettenkonsum bei Jugendlichen zurück gegangen, kam sicher u.A. durch das umfangreiche Rauchverbot in vielen öffentlichen Gebäuden.
Im Grunde kann man wohl nicht abschätzen, wie es sich dann entwickeln wird.

Deutlich mehr Konsum als heutzutage wirds aber wohl auch nicht geben.
Wer es machen will, macht es eh.
Darin sind wir alle uns ja interessanterweise einig. ^^



Seeefe schrieb:


> WWeils so schön war nochmal:


Danke, schaue ich mir heute Abend mal an!


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

In meinen Augen sollte es eher ab 21 Kaufbar sein (ich selbst noch 19) allerdings ist die Auswirkung auf ein nicht ausgewachsenes Gehirn nicht zu Vergessen.
Wohin bei einem "fertigen" Kopf viele Bedenken nicht mehr gegeben sind, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das in Normalfall 25.
Das Problem ist das eine Altersbeschränkung auf 25 den Illegalen Konsum nur wieder Stärken würde und nicht mindert, weswegen ich glaube das 21 das beste Alter für eine Legalisierung sein dürfte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. September 2015)

Die Hysterie gegen diverse Substanzen ist sowieso arbiträr. "Liebe" oder der materielle Konsum können genau so gut zu unmittelbaren Süchten gezählt werden. Das sind allerdings auch alles Dinge - genau so wie der Kaffee am Morgen, die Kippe zwischendurch oder von mir aus auch das Fernsehn oder Zocken am Feierabend - die dermaßen zur "Normalität" geworden sind, dass wir sie bewusst gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen geschweige denn hinterfragen.

Ob nun andere weiche Drogen legalisiert werden sollen ist meiner Meinung nach gar nicht die Frage. Es geht doch vielmehr darum, wie wir mit diesen Mitteln  umgehen. Leider hat die PR da auch viel zu tiefe Spuren hinterlassen, sodass man über solche Angelegenheiten eigentlich auch nicht mehr mit Objektivität und Verstand herangehen kann...

Aber mal ganz pragmatisch gesegen: natürlich wäre der Zugang für Minderjährige wesentlich einfacher, wenn bspw. Cannabis legalisiert wird. Dem gegenüber steht aber auch die Möglichkeit, den Verkauf in erster Hand (hoffentlich gewissenhaft) kontrollieren zu können und einen offeneren Umgang mit dem Thema zu fördern (kein Tabu, bei dem man sich aus Scham ausschweigt und nur das Beste erhofft).

Dem Missbrauch kann man nur mit Aufklärung entgegenwirken, so oder so. Bei Alkohol und Zigaretten ist es das Selbe. Jeder darf sein Gift selbst wählen, wie man so schon sagt 

Die Aufgabe der Erziehungsberechtigten und Bildungsinstitutionen ist es dabei, den Verstand einzutrichtern und für den wenn schon, dann wenigstens maßvollen Konsum zu sensibilisieren.


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2015)

Mal eine andere Frage, unabhängig von Pro oder Contra:
Wer von euch rechnet denn mit einer Legalisierung?

Ich auf jeden Fall.
Allerdings schätze ich es sind bis zu Umsetzung noch 5-10 Jahre.

Die Gesetzesänderungen in z.B. Kalifornien haben das ganze Thema auf jeden Fall wieder etwas aufgewärmt.
Mal schauen, was Studien dazu in ein paar Jahren so zeigen...


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz pragmatisch gesegen: natürlich wäre der Zugang für Minderjährige wesentlich einfacher, wenn bspw. Cannabis legalisiert wird.


Wäre das nicht genau umgekehrt?



Zybba schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, unabhängig von Pro oder Contra:
> Wer von euch rechnet denn mit einer Legalisierung?
> Ich auf jeden Fall.
> Allerdings schätze ich es sind bis zu Umsetzung noch 5-10 Jahre.


Denke eher das es in DE länger dauern wird.
Wobei es auch schon mal legal war.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. September 2015)

Wenn du um die Ecke nen Coffeeshop hast und mal eben einen älteren Bekannten hinschickst? Wäre in meinen Augen wesentlich weniger Aufwand, als irgendwelche zwielichtigen "Kontakte" aufzusuchen.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wenn du um die Ecke nen Coffeeshop hast und mal eben einen älteren Bekannten hinschickst? Wäre in meinen Augen wesentlich weniger Aufwand, als irgendwelche zwielichtigen "Kontakte" aufzusuchen.



Das Vorgehen ist bei Alkohol genau das gleiche und wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich am Alkohol und wie viele an Cannabis?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. September 2015)

Darum gehts doch gar nicht.
Zumindest bei dem Punkt.


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Vorgehen ist bei Alkohol genau das gleiche und wie viele Menschen sterben jährlich am Alkohol und wie viele an Cannabis?


Den Sinn der Frage verstehe ich auch nicht.
Man kann Cannabis eigentlich gar nicht bis zum Tode überdosieren.


----------



## turbosnake (29. September 2015)

Streiche das eigentlich.
Es gibt bisher keinen nachgewiesenen Todesfall.


----------



## efdev (29. September 2015)

Der Kontakt zur Droge wird mit einer Legalisierung nicht einfacher oder schwerer, der Aufwand dürfte ähnlich sein.
Mich würde es auch nicht wunder wenn so ziemlich jeder in dem Thread irgendeinen Bekannten hat der mit Drogen zu tun hat, und schon ist der zwielichtige Kontakt vorhanden .
Ist also alles gar nicht mal so weit weg von einem Selbst den Gras Dealer um die Ecke hat hier wahrscheinlich jeder wenn ich Bedenke das es in Kleineren Dörfern oft schon mehrere Dealer gibt.
Der Jugendschutz wäre aber dennoch einfacher allein dadurch das wir wissen was unsere Kinder genau da haben wir kennen den Groben THC/CBD Wert des Konsumgutes wir wissen woher es Stammt etc.
Dafür müsste aber gerade für Coffeeshops oder die CSC der Eigenanbau legal sein gerne auch für Private, nur der Verkauf sollte dann nicht erlaubt werden für Privat Personen sondern sollte einzig den Shops erlaubt sein für die Nötige Kontrolle und Steuereinnahmen.


----------



## Da_Obst (29. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, unabhängig von Pro oder Contra:
> Wer von euch rechnet denn mit einer Legalisierung?



Ich denke das eine Legalisierung, in absehbarer Zeit, durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegt. Durch die momentane Situation in den USA ist das Thema ja wieder ein bisschen in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit gerückt und wird sogar öffentlich diskutiert, auch wenn die meisten in diesen Diskussionsrunden mit Unwissenheit und Vorurteilen glänzen. Aber immerhin ist die Bereitschaft, sich mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen, zu erkennen. Wenn man es schafft die Öffentlichkeit aufzuklären steht einer Legalisierung nichts mehr im Wege, denn die meisten haben nicht den Hauch eines Schimmers was Cannabis/Marijuana/Haschisch eigentlich ist, geschweige denn wie es wirkt und das zwischen diesen Begriffen ein Unterschied besteht. 

Selber bin ich absolut dafür, alleine schon aus ökologischen Gründen, allerdings sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, nicht bei Cannabis aufhören und gleich alle illegalen Substanzen legalisieren und kontrolliert abgeben.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Cannabis ist schon heute für alle unter 21 und alle potentiell gefährdeten verboten (für alle anderen auch), nur reichen diese Verbote offensichtlich nicht, um psychische Störungen und Suchtprobleme zu verhindern. (letztere werden übrigens auf bis zu 10% geschätzt. Ungleich mehr, als beim gerne als Vergleich herangezogenen Alkohol)


Es ist für niemanden verboten, jeder darf so viel Cannabis konsumieren sofern er es nicht besitzt.
Gleiches auch für alle härteren Drogen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Den Sinn der Frage verstehe ich auch nicht.
> Man kann Cannabis eigentlich gar nicht bis zum Tode überdosieren.


Im weitesten Sinne passt es aber schon. Bier ist zb auch Alc aber " weniger " bedrohlich wie etwas mit mehr PS auf der Welle. Bei Drogen kann man aber auch sagen das Canabis nicht mehr reicht zum zudröhnen. Auch hat man mit beiden Arten des Stoffen zb nix hinter dem Steuer zu suchen


----------



## turbosnake (8. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es eine Statistik die zeigt das es dann deutlich mehr Unfälle gibt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

So auf die Schnelle hier mal allgemeine Studien. Hier noch mal was und hier.


----------



## efdev (8. Oktober 2015)

Egal wie man es Betrachtet im Moment ist es gerade was das Führen von Fahrzeugen angeht einfach Unlogisch im Vergleich zu Alk sind die Strafen wirklich Extrem.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2015)

Drogen haben eben noch einen anderen Status. Von mir aus kann beides gleich behandelt werden indem man einfach Null Promille zur Grenze macht.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Hier mal zwei Interessante Videos zum Thema "War on Drugs" und "Sucht" sind jeweils auf Englisch aber mit Deutschen Untertiteln (Richtig übersetzt nicht von YT )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJUXLqNHCaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ao8L-0nSYzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Das sind wirklich gute Videos, kann aber sein dass ich das nur so empfinde, da diese meine Meinung größtenteils wiederspiegeln. 
Alles legalisieren und regulieren. Damit rettet man unglaublich viele Leben. 
Gerade das 2. thematisiert etwas, was leider selbst in Wissenschaftlichen Kreisen nicht allseits bekannt ist.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Jup so sehe ich es auch im Grunde denn die Prohibition hat bisher nicht Funktioniert also warum nicht etwas neues Testen was auch von sämtlichen Experten befürwortet wird  
Das Gegenteil von Liberaler Drogenpolitik haben wir in Bayern -> meisten Drogen tote obwohl man sieht das z.B. Fixer Stuben Leben retten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

Der Haken an der Sache wäre halt das Drogen leichter zu bekommen wären aber der Vorteil ist das man die Drogenkriminalität weg bekäme bzw. senken könnte weil der Verdienst weg fällt. Nur wird sich darauf jemand einlassen bei den Häuptlingen?


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Nö bisher leider nicht beim Cannabis kommt man zwar langsam vorwärts aber erklär das auch erstmal dem Pöbel das legalisieren die Probleme löst und nicht Verbieten außerdem seit wann hört die Regierung auf Leute die in einem Thema Ahnung haben 

Was deine Bedenken mit der Verfügbarkeit angeht das sehe ich anders denn die Legalisierung heißt nicht Drogen für alle an jeder ecke like Alk und Kippen sondern eine Regulierung des Marktes wie das Konzept am Ende genau aussieht weiß keiner aber es gibt wohl schon Ansätze von Ideen.
Das Ziel ist eine was Drogen angeht aufgeklärte Gesellschaft samt Regulierung der Drogen dann ist es zwar Verfügbar aber nicht mehr Problematisch immerhin gibt es Millionen Menschen die Trotz Drogenkonsum jeglicher Art normal Arbeiten etc.
Schaut euch doch den Beck an er selbst war wohl auch Konsument einer Droge (welche ist immer noch nicht bekannt?) ist aber alles andere als ein Penner in der Gosse .

Die größte Gefahr für Drogenkonsumenten ist das Fehlende wissen und der Rückhalt in der Gesellschaft denn auch als Konsument wirst du Stigmatisiert und Verfolgt.

Wir sehen die Drogen eben immer noch weitestgehend als das Problem an dabei sind die Drogen an sich nicht das Problem, die fehlende Aufgeklärtheit der Menschen womit es Drogenkonsumenten unnötig schwer im Leben haben selbst wenn der Konsum dieses Leben eigentlich nicht negativ beeinflussen würde.

Edit: ein Anfang wäre es schon einmal wie in Portugal zumindest die Entkriminalisierung von allen Drogen voran zu Treiben um Polizei und Konsumenten zu Entlasten das Verfolgen der Konsumenten bringt nichts als sinnlose Arbeit für Polizisten und Zerstörte Leben für Konsumenten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Haken an der Sache wäre halt das Drogen leichter zu bekommen wären



Wenn die nur in Apotheken z.B zu haben sind sind sie gerade für Minderjährige bedeutend schwerer zu bekommen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. März 2016)

Warum schwerer? 
Gerade deshalb gäbe es dann weiterhin einen Schwarzmarkt und außerdem wäre sicherlich nicht jeder Konsument bereit Apothekenpreise zu bezahlen und auch nicht unbedingt darauf erpicht, im 2000-Sellendorf dort sein Gras zu kaufen, selbst wenn er es dürfte.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Auch ein Schwarzmarkt muss sich lohnen und nur für Jugendliche könnte gut sein das es einfach Unrentabel wird.
Und von Gras aus der Apotheke war hier auch nie die Rede gerade für Gras gibt es schon Konzepte wie die Legalisierung aussehen kann CSC, Coffeeshop Mischung wäre wohl das beste.

Bei anderen Drogen wäre wohl eine Entkriminalisierung fürs erste die bessere Idee und für die Endgültige Legalisierung kann man sich immer noch Konzepte überlegen ähnlich dem Coffeeshop als eine Art Fachverkaufsstelle für Drogen so etwas in der Art.

Nur ist eben im Moment gerade für Minderjährige überhaupt nichts zu machen da noch nicht einmal effektiv aufgeklärt wird -> heißt nur ist Illegal ist böse darfst du nicht nehmen.
Was dabei herauskommt siehst du im Moment ein riesiger Haufen Erwachsener die völlig unnötig als Kriminelle behandelt werden und die Jugend kriegt überhaupt keinen Schutz, weil es ein völlig unkontrollierter Markt ist und das Wissen über Drogen gegen Null tendiert.


----------



## Cleriker (13. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Edit: ein Anfang wäre es schon einmal wie in Portugal zumindest die Entkriminalisierung von allen Drogen voran zu Treiben um Polizei und Konsumenten zu Entlasten das Verfolgen der Konsumenten bringt nichts als sinnlose Arbeit für Polizisten und Zerstörte Leben für Konsumenten.



Scheinbar ist den Betroffenen aber ihr Konsum wichtiger als ihr Leben, warum sonst konsumieren sie? Einfach sein lassen und gut ist. Wenn man nicht beeinflusst ist durch seinen Konsum, wäre es doch ein leichtes einfach aufzuhören.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist den Betroffenen aber ihr Konsum wichtiger als ihr Leben, warum sonst konsumieren sie? Einfach sein lassen und gut ist. Wenn man nicht beeinflusst ist durch seinen Konsum, wäre es doch ein leichtes einfach aufzuhören.



Da hat einer Sucht nicht verstanden 
Selbstbestimmtes Handeln ist für einen Süchtigen nicht ohne weiteres möglich.

(Bezog sich jetzt auf den ersten Teilsatz)


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist den Betroffenen aber ihr Konsum wichtiger als ihr Leben, warum sonst konsumieren sie? Einfach sein lassen und gut ist. Wenn man nicht beeinflusst ist durch seinen Konsum, wäre es doch ein leichtes einfach aufzuhören.



Warum sollte man darauf verzichten? Mal davon ab das jemand der ernsthaft in einer Sucht gefangen ist es nicht so einfach ist.
Ein Großteil der Konsumenten hat mir ihrem Konsum keinerlei Probleme führen ein Normales Leben und nehmen halt ab und an mal Drogen was spricht denn dagegen? 
Es ist einfach ein völlig Irrationales System die Prohibition ist Gescheitert den Menschen wird damit nicht Geholfen welche ein ernsthaftes Problem haben und Leuten die eben kein Problem haben werden noch Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen 

Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee anderen Leuten vorschreiben zu wollen wie diese Menschen ihre Freizeit verbringen, der eine geht gerne Feiern Säuft sich nen Kopp und der nächste schmeißt halt ne Pille zum Feiern: Was macht jetzt den mit der Pille schlimmer als den Suffkopp? (Außer ein dämliches Gesetz)

So lässt sich das ganze auch für andere Drogen fortführen ich verstehe einfach nicht wo DEIN Problem ist wenn jemand halt eine andere Droge nimmt und nicht Alk oder Zigaretten, was macht den Drogenkonsument von Illegalen Drogen schlimmer als den der Legale Drogen konsumiert außer ein Gesetz das auf Lügen aufbaut und nicht Funktioniert wie es sollte?


----------



## Cleriker (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Da hat einer Sucht nicht verstanden
> Selbstbestimmtes Handeln ist für einen Süchtigen nicht ohne weiteres möglich.
> 
> (Bezog sich jetzt auf den ersten Teilsatz)


Du bist ja lustig! Schreibst dass es einem süchtigen nicht möglich sei, aber denkst nicht eine Sekunde daran, dass er sich selbst erst mal zum süchtigen machen muss. Hätte er es sich nicht ausgesucht, wäre er nicht süchtig. Er hatte genug Zeit um Selbstbestimmung auszuüben und Nein zu sagen.



efdev schrieb:


> Warum sollte man darauf verzichten? Mal davon ab das jemand der ernsthaft in einer Sucht gefangen ist es nicht so einfach ist.
> Ein Großteil der Konsumenten hat mir ihrem Konsum keinerlei Probleme führen ein Normales Leben und nehmen halt ab und an mal Drogen was spricht denn dagegen?
> Es ist einfach ein völlig Irrationales System die Prohibition ist Gescheitert den Menschen wird damit nicht Geholfen welche ein ernsthaftes Problem haben und Leuten die eben kein Problem haben werden noch Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen
> 
> ...



Bevor wir anfangen sinnlos zu diskutieren: Zitier doch bitte erst einmal die Stellen wo ich jemandem etwas vorschreibe und wo ich sage, dass ich damit ein Problem habe.
Eins aber trotzdem vorweg: Ganz egal ob sinnig oder nicht... noch ist die eine Droge erlaubt und die andere verboten. Also warum nicht einfach an bestehende Regeln halten und bei den erlaubten Stoffen bleiben? Schon gibt's keine Probleme. Ich beispielsweise fahre unglaublich gern Auto und auch gerne schnell. Trotzdem halte ich mich an die Verkehrsregeln und latsche nur da aufs Gas, wo es erlaubt ist. Wo ist das Problem? Nur weil einem eine Regel nicht gefällt, braucht er sich nicht daran halten? In Südafrika werden 75 Prozent der Mädchen unter 14 Opfer von sexuellem Missbrauch von Verwandten. Das ist dort "normal". Wenn jetzt jemand von dort hier her zieht, Soll er sich weiterhin so verhalten, nur weil ihm unsere Regeln nicht gefallen? Es ist völlig wurscht was man selbst von bestimmten Regeln hält, Sie einzuhalten steht jedem frei. Wer dies nicht tut, hat sich die Konsequenzen selbst ausgesucht.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spaß ich Antworte gar nicht drauf du willst oder kannst es einfach nicht verstehen  
Aber ja du hast recht die Mortlerische Argumentation bleibt die beste "es ist Verboten weil es Verboten ist"  das etwas mehr Menschen schadet statt nutzt ist völlig irrelevant man kann sich die Welt auch schön Träumen .


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du bist ja lustig! Schreibst dass es einem süchtigen nicht möglich sei, aber denkst nicht eine Sekunde daran, dass er sich selbst erst mal zum süchtigen machen muss. Hätte er es sich nicht ausgesucht, wäre er nicht süchtig. Er hatte genug Zeit um Selbstbestimmung auszuüben und Nein zu sagen.



Du kannst mir also in den Kopf schauen und sagen, dass ich keine Sekunde daran denke wie man zum Drogenkonsum kommt ? 
Ich habe ehrenamtlich viel mit Süchtigen zu tun gehabt und so wie du kann nur jemand darüber hinweggehen, der mit solchen Menschen noch nie Kontakt hatte. 

Wenn die Regeln unsinnig sind, warum sollte man sie dann nicht ändern ? Du würdest dir also nach Vorschrift auch 3 mal die Rübe gegen die Wand hauen ? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Noch ein Interessantes Interview mit Mathias Bröckers




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x7vxmIWk-HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. März 2016)

Man könnte auch sagen, eben weil wir schon genügend Probleme/Kosten/Kranke/Tote durch Alkohol-, Nikotin- und Medikamentenabhängigkeit haben, brauchen wir nicht noch den Konsum weiterer Drogen zu fördern.

Ich sehe es im Prinzip auch so, daß es keinen großartigen Unterschied macht, ob sich jemand besäuft, oder jemand "ne Pille" schluckt. Aber nur weil es scheinbar ohne Sauferei nicht mehr geht, es überall zum guten Ton gehört so gesellig zu sein und es dem Nachwuchs auf jeder Feier und bei jeder Gelegenheit vorgelebt wird und somit auch für etliche Jugendliche inzwischen ab 13/14 dazugehört, weil "das ja alle machen", weiß ich nicht, ob dieser Weg bei anderen(!) Drogen auch eingeschlagen werden sollte.

Vielleicht lässt die ein oder andere Person dann halt doch die Finger davon. 

Ich glaube, ich werde doch alt


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, eben weil wir schon genügend Probleme/Kosten/Kranke/Tote durch Alkohol-, Nikotin- und Medikamentenabhängigkeit haben, brauchen wir nicht noch den Konsum weiterer Drogen zu fördern.



Haben wir diese Probleme nicht auch jetzt schon Unabhängig davon ob verboten oder nicht merkste oder 
In anderen Ländern wo es noch Härter zu geht ist der Konsum nicht weniger und dort wo es Liberaler ist steigt der Konsum nicht Exorbitant an.
Der Unterschied ist nur im Moment ignorieren wir die Probleme und treten die welche Probleme haben noch Extra statt ihnen Helfen zu können.

Das Aktuellste was ich schnell finden konnte zu Portugal:
Entkriminalisierung: Portugal 14 Jahre spater - Zamnesia


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Du kannst mir also in den Kopf schauen und sagen, dass ich keine Sekunde daran denke wie man zum Drogenkonsum kommt ?
> Ich habe ehrenamtlich viel mit Süchtigen zu tun gehabt und so wie du kann nur jemand darüber hinweggehen, der mit solchen Menschen noch nie Kontakt hatte.
> 
> Wenn die Regeln unsinnig sind, warum sollte man sie dann nicht ändern ? Du würdest dir also nach Vorschrift auch 3 mal die Rübe gegen die Wand hauen ? Gut zu wissen.


Oh doch! Ich hab das ganz bewusst so geschrieben um zu sehen ob du doch nur herum windest und auf meine Aussage mit dem nachdenken stürzt, oder mir erklärst wie man abhängig wird, wenn man Drogen meidet!

Beim zweiten Absatz irrst du dich sogar sehr. Ich habe täglich mit abhängigen in meinem direkten Umfeld zu tun.

Dein Vergleich mit dem Kopf an die Wand, ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was diese Regeln zum Drogenkonsum machen. Du stellst eine Regel auf die jemandem bewusst körperlichen Schaden verursacht und unsere anti Drogen Gesetze sollen exakt das einschränken. Also entweder hast du nicht verstanden warum bestimmte Substanzen verwehrt werden, oder du wolltest einfach nur irgendetwas dummes schreiben. Erkläre es mir bitte!?

Ich finde auch, eine legale Droge (Alkohol) ist schon (schlimm) genug. Warum mehr? Was bringt es einem? Ich fände es zwar schade, aber von mir aus könnten sie auch den verbieten. Da ich so gern Auto fahre, habe ich mich ja eh meist für Verzicht entschieden. Ich fahre nur komplett nüchtern, obwohl man ja zwei Bier trinken dürfte. Das ist meine Art, Risiken für meine Mitmenschen direkt auszuschließen und möglichst verantwortungsvoll zu handeln.
Auch meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem nicht bei den Drogen selbst, sondern zu 100 Prozent bei den Konsumenten! Hier meinte jemand es läge daran dass man schlecht aufgeklärt sei, das halte ich für eine sehr dumme Ausrede. So ziemlich mit die dümmste die ich mir vorstellen kann. Wenn man in der Lage ist sich so mit etwas zu befassen, dass man weiß was man kaufen will und die Lieferanten besorgt, dann kan man auch herauszufinden welche Risiken es birgt und es sein lassen. Wer Probleme mit Drogen hat, hat sie nicht weil er sie unter der Hand nehmen muss, sondern weil er nicht die innerliche Stärke hat damit für sich sicher umzugehen. Der erwähnte Alkohol ist doch ein sehr gutes Beispiel. An den kommt man immer und überall. Warum ist nicht jeder abhängig? Weil die meisten sich selbst einschätzen gelernt haben und sich regulieren, oder die Finger davon lassen, obwohl sie dürften. Ist bei anderen Drogen nichts anderes. Der Konsument ist das Problem! Wenn dieser Mensch meint man könnte Sorgen/Ängste/irgendetwas durch Rausch lösen, dann sind Drogen für ihn nichts und das sollte man selbst erkennen können. Wer das nicht kann, hat sich ohne Drogen schon ein Problem.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, eine legale Droge (Alkohol) ist schon (schlimm) genug. Warum mehr? Was bringt es einem? Ich fände es zwar schade, aber von mir aus könnten sie auch den verbieten.


Wozu die Prohibition führt sollte bekannt, das hilft niemanden.
Abgesehen vom organisierten Verbrechen.
Gleiches Problem haben wir heute bei allen illegalen Drogen, wenn auch schwächer ausgeprägt.




> An den kommt man immer und überall. Warum ist nicht jeder abhängig? Weil die meisten sich selbst einschätzen gelernt haben und sich regulieren, oder die Finger davon lassen, obwohl sie dürften. Ist bei anderen Drogen nichts anderes. Der Konsument ist das Problem!


Du machst es dir zu einfach. Einiges ist auch Veranlagung, da kann der Konsument nichts für.
Dafür gibt es Studien die es zumindest fürs Rauchen belegen.


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

Hast du deinen Link mal selbst gelesen? Es mag Veranlagung sein wie schwer es fällt wieder vom rauchen los zu kommen, aber nicht dass man überhaupt damit anfängt. Das ist schlicht Dummheit/Risiko dass es abzuwägen gilt. Ist ja nun wirklich nicht so als wäre das eine neue Info, dass Nikotin ungesund ist und abhängig machen kann. Trotzdem so lange zu rauchen dass man abhängig wird, ist eine persönliche Entscheidung. Das passiert nicht mir ein zwei mal. Hier kommen wir an den Punkt wo wir zur eigentlichen Diskussion zurück finden... andere Drogen. Wovon wird man wohl schneller abhängig, rauchen oder beispielsweise fixen? Die Antwort ist bekannt und gleichzeitig bietet das Werkzeug auch noch Potential um andere in hohem Maße zu gefährden. Vom Tabak zum Alkohol, zum Gras, zu Tabletten, zur Nadel. Das sind an und für sich alles keine riesen Schritte, aber trotzdem ein gefährlicher Weg. Wo sollte denn deiner Meinung nach die Grenze gezogen werden? Wenn diese Stoffe alle legal würden, wie willst du verhindern dass gerade Kinder da ran kommen. Die sind oft einfach noch überhaupt nicht in der Lage im die Konsequenzen zu beurteilen. Wie du ja selbst merkst, Können das scheinbar selbst viele Erwachsene nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> H
> Hier kommen wir an den Punkt wo wir zur eigentlichen Diskussion zurück finden... andere Drogen. Wovon wird man wohl schneller abhängig, rauchen oder beispielsweise fixen? Die Antwort ist bekannt und gleichzeitig bietet das Werkzeug auch noch Potential um andere in hohem Maße zu gefährden.


Eine glühende Zigarette ist auch eine prima Waffe.
" Also Nikotin macht stärker abhängig als Heroin."  um mal deine Frage zu beantworten.


> Vom Tabak zum Alkohol, zum Gras, zu Tabletten, zur Nadel. Das sind an und für sich alles keine riesen Schritte, aber trotzdem ein gefährlicher Weg.


Es gibt genügend Studien die den Mythos der "Einstiegsdroge" Gras wiederlegen.
Dazu würde eine Legalisierung dazu führen das die Konsumenten nicht mehr mit den illegalen Drogen in Kontakt kommen.



> Wo sollte denn deiner Meinung nach die Grenze gezogen werden? Wenn diese Stoffe alle legal würden, wie willst du verhindern dass gerade Kinder da ran kommen.


Das wird jetzt auch nicht verhindert.
Abgabe nur in staatlichen kontrollierten Stellen ab 18 oder 21, etwas bessere kann man von staatlicher Seite nicht machen.



> Die sind oft einfach noch überhaupt nicht in der Lage im die Konsequenzen zu beurteilen.


Ich dachte man ist immer selbst schuld, aber da siehst du schon das erste Problem.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich mit dem Kopf an die Wand, ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was diese Regeln zum Drogenkonsum machen. Du stellst eine Regel auf die jemandem bewusst körperlichen Schaden verursacht und unsere anti Drogen Gesetze sollen exakt das einschränken. Also entweder hast du nicht verstanden warum bestimmte Substanzen verwehrt werden, oder du wolltest einfach nur irgendetwas dummes schreiben. Erkläre es mir bitte!?



Intention /= Wirkung. Und die aktuelle Drogenpolitik ist eindeutig schädlich. Es wird nicht aufgeklärt. Im Bio unterricht wird maximal 45 Minuten darüber gesprochen und schon geht es wieder an die Genetik. 
Du gehst davon aus, dass jeder Drogenkonsument kalkulierend an die Sache heran geht. 
Du verwechselst ein archaisches Wunschdenken mit Realität. Du wirst durch Gesetzte jemanden der es zum Fixen "geschafft" hat oder schaffen wird nicht abhalten. Und Drogen wie Kokain z.B würden sogar stark den Reiz des Verbotenen verlieren. 
Du bringst den Alkohol ins Spiel. Fast 10 Millionen Deutsche betreiben Alkoholmissbrauch, aber das wird geduldet . Ein Alkoholiker ist auch nur ein Drogenabhängiger aber er kann mehr oder weniger offen Hilfe suchen. Warum soll man das einem Heroin-Süchtigen verwehren ?  




Cleriker schrieb:


> Auch meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem nicht bei den Drogen selbst, sondern zu 100 Prozent bei den Konsumenten! Hier meinte jemand es läge daran dass man schlecht aufgeklärt sei, das halte ich für eine sehr dumme Ausrede. So ziemlich mit die dümmste die ich mir vorstellen kann. Wenn man in der Lage ist sich so mit etwas zu befassen, dass man weiß was man kaufen will und die Lieferanten besorgt, dann kan man auch herauszufinden welche Risiken es birgt und es sein lassen.


 
Meinst du ? Lass dir mal was sagen. Die gehen nicht hin, "oh ich kauf mir mal ein bisschen Shore zum probieren". Das geht ganz schnell über die falschen sozialen Kontakte, Dealer die meinen unsichere, Sinn suchende  oder gar verzweifelte Teenager "anwerben" zu müssen (das lohnt sich, die kommen nämlich für den Rest ihres Lebens dann nur noch über diese Dealer an den Stoff. Klar richtet sich das nicht direkt an den "Partykokser", aber den hält man doch eh nicht durch Gesetze davon ab , selbst unsere Politiker nehmen Amphetamine. 

Edit: Achso ja, ca jeder dritte der Shore Benutzer (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben) wussten nicht, dass es sich bei Shore um Opiate handelt bis sie zu uns gekommen sind. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Konsument ist das Problem! Wenn dieser Mensch meint man könnte Sorgen/Ängste/irgendetwas durch Rausch lösen, dann sind Drogen für ihn nichts und das sollte man selbst erkennen können. Wer das nicht kann, hat sich ohne Drogen schon ein Problem.



Ja richtig, und statt seine Probleme lösen zu können wird er kriminalisiert... Willst du Menschen leiden sehen weil sie deiner Meinung ja selbst an ihrem Elend schuld sind ?
 Für mich hört sich das so an.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Das eine Welt ohne Drogen für einige wohl die schönste Welt ist und auch alle Drogenprobleme lösen würde ist klar, allerdings ist es eine nicht zu erreichende Utopie sonst würde doch die jetzige Prohibition funktionieren macht sie aber anscheinend nicht.

Es ist zwar schön zu sagen ist Verboten und das Problem ist gelöst aber an unserer aktuellen Lage sehen wir doch das es eben nicht das Problem löst und wir wissen das eine Legalisierung/Entkriminalisierung das Problem nicht vergrößert wie es gerne behauptet wird, es bringt aber die Vorteile den Leuten die Probleme haben Helfen zu können was im Moment nur eingeschränkt möglich ist und es auch nicht gerade einfach ist überhaupt an die Problematischen Personen heranzukommen.

Was sind denn die Vorteile der jetzigen Drogenpolitik? 
Funktioniert diese Überhaupt wie geplant ist die Welt seit es Verboten wurde frei von Drogen? 
Schadet diese Drogenpolitik eventuell sogar mehr als diese nützt? 

Das der Mensch sich berauscht und berauschen möchte kann man einfach nicht verhindern selbst dort wo es die Todesstrafe für Drogen gibt sind Drogen nicht Verschwunden also warum einen sinnlosen Kampf führen wenn es eine anscheinend bessere Alternative gibt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2016)

Mal im Ernst: In Hustensaft ist Pseudoephedrin. Pseudoephedrin wird zur Methherstellung verwendet, was für mich bedeutet, dass auch straffere Drogen schon in den Alltag eingezogen sind. Zwar in geringen Mengen, aber legal beschaffbar und ebenso missbrauch bar. Aber gerade stärkere Drogen können mit kontrollierter Herstellung, was für eine richtige Reinheit sorgt, helfen.
Das Problem ist einfach die Suchtprävention, die gezeigt wird. Man sollte nicht immer gegen etwas werben, sondern mit dem "Produkt", damit es auch großteilig nachvollziehbar ist, um was es sich eigentlich handelt.

Und dieses allgemeine verurteilen von Abhängigen ist auch eine Sache, weshalb das Thema nie auf eine gesunde Bahn kommt. Manche Sucht kommt auch nicht beabsichtigt.
Zwei kleine Beispiele: Eine mir nahstehende Person hat seit Jahren eine schwere Erkrankung, weshalb sie starke Opiate nehmen muss. Das Ganze geht jetzt seit vier Jahren so. Bis sie aber endlich mehr oder weniger hilfreiche Medikamente bekommen hat, hat sie sich selber helfen müssen, bedeutet sie hat regelmäßig starke Schmerzpräparate aus der Apotheke konsumiert um arbeiten gehen zu können. Das hat nach einiger Zeit zu einer Abhängigkeit geführt. Dies war aber gar nicht beabsichtigt. Verurteilen werde ich diese Person trotzdem nicht, da sie im Endeffekt nichts dafür kann, sie wollte einfach nur weiter am gesellschaftlichen Leben teilhaben.
Eine weitere mir nahestehende Person ist im Jugendalter durch gesellschaftliche Umstände an harte Drogen geraten und hat sich dadurch viel verbaut in seinem Leben. Nachdem er jetzt im Entzug ist, versucht er sich wieder sozial zu integrieren, was ihm aber äußerst schwer fällt. Die meisten "normalen" Menschen geben den Leuten gar keine Chance, wieder ins gesellschaftliche Leben einzusteigen.

Daraus schließe ich ganz einfach, dass es auch mit einer Liberalisierung nicht besser wird. Das Problem sind nicht die Suchtmittel, sondern die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Drogen sind eben nicht so Gesellschaftsfähig wie Alk und Rauchkraut


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Drogen sind eben nicht so Gesellschaftsfähig wie Alk und Rauchkraut



Welche auch Drogen sind und sogar zu den schlimmsten zählen  aber halt akzeptiert sind die Mortler würde jetzt noch sagen der Alk gehört zur Kultur 

@Pseudoephedrin
Bis etwas in der Gesellschaft ankommt dauert es noch viel Länger das stimmt wohl, allerdings hilft die Liberalisierung in dem Sinne zwar nicht weil der gesellschaftliche Wandel noch einmal ne gefühlte Ewigkeit dauert.
Dennoch ist es an anderer stelle schon ein Problemlöser/minderer für die Problemfällen außerdem sollten Problemfälle früher erkannt und behandelt werden können im Moment kriegst du die Leute meist erst wenn es schon zu spät ist


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2016)

Ich glaube bei den Turianern aus _Mass Effect_ sind Drogen doch generell erlaubt, solange man nicht mit dem Konsum andere schädigt oder es die eigene Produktivität beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Drogen sind eben nicht so Gesellschaftsfähig wie Alk und Rauchkraut


Diese beiden Dorgen sind aber Förderer.

Und ich muss erhlich zugeben, mir ist ein Methkosument in der Disko lieber, als eine 16-Jähriger Tankstelle, die dann noch sinnloser Weise stress sucht.


efdev schrieb:


> Welche auch Drogen sind und sogar zu den schlimmsten zählen  aber halt akzeptiert sind die Mortler würde jetzt noch sagen der Alk gehört zur Kultur
> 
> @Pseudoephedrin
> Bis etwas in der Gesellschaft ankommt dauert es noch viel Länger das stimmt wohl, allerdings hilft die Liberalisierung in dem Sinne zwar nicht weil der gesellschaftliche Wandel noch einmal ne gefühlte Ewigkeit dauert.
> Dennoch ist es an anderer stelle schon ein Problemlöser/minderer für die Problemfällen außerdem sollten Problemfälle früher erkannt und behandelt werden können im Moment kriegst du die Leute meist erst wenn es schon zu spät ist


Genau das finde ich das Schlimme daran. Aber daran kann man leider nichts ändern.

Gerade bei uns im Osten ist das bekannteste Beispiel Meth. Seit über zehn Jahren wütet die Droge nun schon hier. Viele junge Leute haben sich daran schon verloren. In den Kliniken gibt es immer mehr "Mehtbabys". Diese werden ihr ganzes Leben lang mit Handycap leben müssen. Und wenn man dann sieht, wie die Exekutive vorgeht - da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Der Staat behindert sich selber bei Problemlösung.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Ich hab es bisher noch gar nicht verlinkt keine Ahnung warum 



> Netzwerk von Experten aus Wissenschaft und Praxis


Drogenprohibition: GESCHEITERT, SCHADLICH und TEUER - Schildower Kreis


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Was man jetzt als Förderer oder Auslöser für Drogen hält ist halt die Frage der Gesellschaft ( jetzt mal auf alle Nationen der Welt bezogen ). Auch ist eben das soziale Umfeld sowie auch die Erziehung da nicht unwichtig wie auch vielleicht das Suchtverhalten der familiären Genetik. Es ist und bleibt aber ein zweischneidiges Schwert da es immer welche gibt die etwas kriminaliseren und die andere Gruppe gern alles als legal sehen würden.


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2016)

Zählt Doping eigentlich auch zum Drogenkonsum oder wird das gesondert gehandelt?


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zählt Doping eigentlich auch zum Drogenkonsum oder wird das gesondert gehandelt?



Da unter anderem Drogen zum Doping genutzt werden würde ich sagen ja, nur ist nicht jedes Doping Mittel eine Droge schließt aber nicht aus das auch Drogen dafür genutzt werden.
Merkt man aber auch wenn man sich mal zu einigen gängigen Drogen beließt bevor man darüber urteilt 

Was in meinen Augen auch einer der größten Vorteile einer Legalisierung wäre ist die Forschung so viele Drogen könnten andere Medikamente eventuell ersetzten und haben gleichzeitig weniger Nebenwirkungen usw. da geht viel zu viel Potential verloren um auch kranken Menschen zu Helfen.
In UK gibt es z.B. eine Therapie bei der Psilocybin der Wirkstoff von Zauberpilzen den Menschen hilft mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören(und nein das sind Später keine Drogenabhängigen ), Israel forscht schon seit längerem an Cannabis um Krebs zu heilen.


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

Geforscht wird auch an Waffen, die ebenfalls nicht frei für jeden erhältlich sind. Eine liberalisierung braucht es dazu nicht. 

Ja, ich denke auch dass es schwache/naive Menschen gibt, die momentan auch deshalb zu Drogen greifen, weil es etwas verbotenes ist. Das ist aber einfach eine Frage der Erziehung. Von dieser Gruppe könnten einige wegfallen. An deren Stelle werden aber welche treten die vorher einen gewissen Respekt vor unseren Gesetzen hatten und nun ein Signal sehen, dass es ja total harmlos ist, warum sonst dürfte man es frei bekommen?! 
Eine Liberalisierung bringt mMn überhaupt nichts! Wer meinte hier noch eben, dass über zehn Millionen Menschen zu viel saufen? Sollen sich noch zehn Millionen fixer, zehn Millionen starke Kiffer und zehn Millionen kokser die Situation etwa verbessern? Das kann doch wohl nicht euer ernst sein!

Der Gesellschaft einfach die Schuld zu geben ist einfach, aber auch Quatsch. Das würde nur funktionieren wenn jeder süchtig wäre, ist aber nicht so. Auch verurteilen mMn die Menschen nicht den süchtigen, sondern den Menschen davor. Die Einstellung die ihn dazu gemacht hat ist es, die bei den Menschen auf Ablehnung trifft.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Du hast gekonnt alles bisher geschriebene Ignoriert und schon widerlegte Dinge erneut aufgezählt 
Achso und ja wenn alle Trinker statt Trinken Kiffen würde gäbe es weniger Probleme denn das eine kann Menschen nicht Töten und hat auch viele andere Nachteile von Alk nicht ist aber als Argument für die Legalisierung völlig irrelevant


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

Was bitte wurde denn widerlegt, oder habe ich ausgeblendet? Ich habe über jeden hier geschriebenen Satz sehr genau nachgedacht.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Geforscht wird auch an Waffen, die ebenfalls nicht frei für jeden erhältlich sind. Eine liberalisierung braucht es dazu nicht.


Von frei erhältlich like Alk und Kippen an jeder ecke war nie die Rede das sollte anders geregelt werden, das ist auch jedem der für die Legalisierung ist klar und was Forschung angeht ist es hier wohl um einiges Komplexer geschweige denn überhaupt mit/an Menschen Forschen bin da aber auch nicht Komplett drin .



> Ja, ich denke auch dass es schwache/naive Menschen gibt, die momentan auch deshalb zu Drogen greifen, weil es etwas verbotenes ist.


Weltweite Umfrage: Welche Drogen nehmen Sie? | ZEIT ONLINE
Gibt bestimmt noch mehr zu dem Thema ist aber schon einmal ein Anfang 

Auch ganz Interessant:
Intelligente Menschen haben mehr Sex, nehmen haufiger Drogen und bleiben langer wach



> Das ist aber einfach eine Frage der Erziehung. Von dieser Gruppe könnten einige wegfallen. An deren Stelle werden aber welche treten die vorher einen gewissen Respekt vor unseren Gesetzen hatten und nun ein Signal sehen, dass es ja total harmlos ist, warum sonst dürfte man es frei bekommen?!


Mal nach Portugal geschaut? 
Dort wurden Drogen Entkriminalisiert das ist schon einmal ein riesiger Fortschritt zu unserem jetzigen System und deine (nicht nur deine viel denken so) wurde nicht bestätigt der Drogenkonsum ist nur Minimal gestiegen zu der Zeit allerdings Global ist also nicht unbedingt auf die Entkriminalisierung zurückzuführen.



> Eine Liberalisierung bringt mMn überhaupt nichts! Wer meinte hier noch eben, dass über zehn Millionen Menschen zu viel saufen? Sollen sich noch zehn Millionen fixer, zehn Millionen starke Kiffer und zehn Millionen kokser die Situation etwa verbessern? Das kann doch wohl nicht euer ernst sein!



Siehe die Quote eins weiter oben ist in Portugal nicht passiert was 



> Der Gesellschaft einfach die Schuld zu geben ist einfach, aber auch Quatsch. Das würde nur funktionieren wenn jeder süchtig wäre, ist aber nicht so. Auch verurteilen mMn die Menschen nicht den süchtigen, sondern den Menschen davor. Die Einstellung die ihn dazu gemacht hat ist es, die bei den Menschen auf Ablehnung trifft.



Kann ich nichts zu sagen, weil ich es nicht verstehe was du mir damit sagen willst sry aber ich bin auch gerade nicht voll da dank Schmerz und Müdigkeit  vielleicht kannst du das noch einmal ausführlicher erläutern damit ich es kapiere .

Ich hoffe das reicht dir fürs erste ansonsten mal auf den Link zum Schildower Kreis klicken als Vorgeschmack: 



			
				 Manifest Schildower Kreis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Prohibition ist schädlich für die Gesellschaft
> 
> Sie schränkt Bürgerrechte ein und korrumpiert den Rechtsstaat.
> Sie fördert die organisierte Kriminalität und den Schwarzmarkt.
> ...


----------



## Cleriker (14. März 2016)

Warst du eigentlich mal in Portugal? Die Menschen dort leben doch ganz anders als wir hier? Vergleichst du auch Russen und Norweger, nur weil sie nicht weit voneinander entfernt sind auf der Karte? In Portugal wird beispielsweise  zu fast jeder Mahlzeit Wein getrunken. Viele Menschen dort haben ein ganz anderes Level was den Konsum von vielen kleinen Mengen angeht. Auch ist der Stress im Alltag wie z.B. der Druck auf Arbeit nirgends in Europa so hoch wie bei uns. Das sind doch völlig andere Lebensumstände. Jetzt mal überspitzt: der eine liegt ab 15 Uhr am Strand und trinkt ein Glas Rotwein zum Essen und raucht danach gemütlich was, der andere sitzt von 7-18 Uhr im Büro, quält sich durch den Feierabendverkehr und den Supermarkt in seine Vorstadtsiedlung und schmeißt sich schnell was ein um noch was für den nächsten Tag vorzubereiten und morgens wieder hoch zu kommen. Gibt's zwar grundsätzlich überall aber die Tendenz ist hier ganz klar größer. Siehe Studien zum Thema burnout. Das ist in meinen Augen was anderes und dich auf dieses Beispiel zu stürzen wirkt als wärst du nicht unbedingt daran interessiert die Sache von beiden Seiten zu betrachten.

Was gibt es an dem Absatz denn nicht zu verstehen? Ich habe den doch ganz simpel gefasst. Versuch wenigstens mal andere Meinungen zu verstehen. 

Der letzte Teil liest sich wie ein Wahlplakat von Parteien wie der afd. Einfach mal was raushauen das nach was klingt, ohne Beispiele.

Warum beispielsweise bist du in diesem Thread hier aktiv, aber hast keinen eröffnet in dem es darum geht, vor Schulen unbegrenzt schnell fahren zu dürfen? Tempolimits schränken uns viel deutlicher ein. Warum änderst du nicht erst einmal das?
Warum ich so ein albernes Beispiel nehme, dürfte dir einleuchten, oder? Weil etwas das einschränkt nicht automatisch auch schlecht ist!

Es fördert organisierte Kriminalität? Aha! Was macht denn die freie Marktwirtschaft? Schau dir die Zustände in Textilfabriken in Asien, oder in Minen und auf Mülldeponien in Afrika an. Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft. Das ist organisierte Kriminalität im ganz großen Stil! Keines von beidem ist zu wünschen. Das greift auch gleich beim nächsten Punkt, den Zuständen in den Anbauländern. Was soll dieser Punkt? Ist es etwa schlimm, dass die geheimen Plantagen mitten in irgendwelchen Dschungeln nicht alle Annehmlichkeiten bieten, wie Arbeitsplätze in D? Oder soll es mir Leid tun dass Kolumbien Steuern beim Export ihrer Drogen durch die Lappen gehen? Tut es nicht!

Warum behindert das Verbot von Heroin die Behandlung meiner Kopfschmerzen, Rückenleiden usw.?
Wenn du jetzt antworten möchtest, dass es um die Behandlung von Sucht geht... wer ist noch gleich dafür verantwortlich dass er behandelt werden muss?


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Wie gesagt ist nur ein Vorgeschmack einfach mal beim Schildower Kreis lesen da gibt es ne ganze Menge weiterführende Links auch International  

So wie es aussieht willst du auch einfach nicht verstehen  ich hab alles gesagt was ich sagen wollte du kannst dich auch gerne selbst dazu weiter belesen ich kaue dir nicht alles vor Google kannst du nutzen und da ist auch alles zu finden 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt antworten möchtest, dass es um die Behandlung von Sucht geht... wer ist noch gleich dafür verantwortlich dass er behandelt werden muss?



Den Teil wiederum finde ich einfach Abstoßend  klar lassen wir doch die Süchtigen an die wir nicht herankommen einfach verrecken Problem gelöst.


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2016)

Und wieder nur Phrasen! Beantworte doch erst einmal die Frage. Danach kannst du die Ursache immer noch ausblenden und anderen die Schuld geben. 
Wenn du zudem schon behauptest dass jemand stirbt nur weil bestimmte Drogen nicht legal sind bei uns, dann belege es auch! Ich habe noch nie gelesen dass z.B. ein fixer gestorben ist, weil er sein Zeug nicht im Supermarkt um die Ecke bekommt.
Ja ich weiß, du sagtest nichts von frei verfügbar. Was aber wäre die Konsequenz einer Liberalisierung? Selbst wenn es weiterhin nicht überall verkauft werden dürfte, es dürfte überall und zu jeder Zeit konsumiert werden? Also mitten vorm Eingang vom Supermarkt, oder so wie manche mit Buer im Bus sitzen, setzt man sich dann im Schulbus zwischen die ganzen 6-16 jährigen und schiebt sich die Spritze in den Arm. Ach und so wie überall die Kronkorken und dergleichen rum fliegen, Sind es dann die Nadeln, oder was? Das ist für mich bei weitem nicht vergleichbar!

Auch gut finde ich deine Reaktion an sich. Nur weil es eventuell auch positive Aspekte mit sich bringen könnte, verachtest du Leute die die negativen ankreiden. Was ist denn mit den Schnuckis? Die meisten Menschen die am hellichten Tag jemanden harten all trinken sehen, schütteln den Kopf, Genau aus dem Grund dass es eben lange nicht so akzeptiert wird wie Verfechter anderer Drogen gern behaupten. Wenn die Menschen ihrer Sucht also frei in der Öffentlichkeit nachgehen würden, dann würden auch noch viel mehr andere Menschen den Kopf schütteln. Zu behaupten dass das die Akzeptanz steigern würde, halte ich für Quatsch.


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Wieso gehst du eigentlich davon aus das legale Drogen mehr Süchtige bedeuten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Egal wie man es dreht man wird niemanden für die dunkle Seite gewinnen da jeder seinen Standpunkt hat und auch seine Begründungen. Europa ist und bleibt Europa und Deutschland eben Deutschland. man kann sich nicht aus jedem Land der EU die Rosinen raus picken da ist es doch besser den eigenen Mikrokosmos zu behalten


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du eigentlich davon aus das legale Drogen mehr Süchtige bedeuten?



Weil er nicht Lesen will und Portugal ist ein anderes Land das zählt nicht lieber denkt er sich weiter wirre Szenarien aus


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

Ich kann beide Seiten irgendwo verstehen.
Ich persönlich wäre für eine Legalisierung von Cannabis, quasi ab Volljährigkeit frei verfügbar in allen Läden die es anbieten wollen.
Das liegt einfach darin begründet dass ich mit Cannabis keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht habe, mein Freundeskreis ebenso wenig.
Mir persönlich geht es halt einfach nur noch auf den Senkel, dass wenn man mal was dabei hat und bei einer Kontrolle durchsucht wird, eine Anzeige gemacht wird, die ganze Sache zur Sta geht usw.
Außerdem geht mir schon der Kauf auf den Nerv, ich selber gehe zu keinen ominösen Dealern mehr, aber "der" von dem man es bekommt muss sich halt mit den Dealern auseinandersetzen.....
Um es ein bisschen zu verdeutlichen, ich rauche im Schnitt vielleicht 1-2 Tüten im Monat (wenn überhaupt), und ich mache das nicht aus Sucht und Abhängigkeit....sondern weil ich einfach mal Bock drauf habe, wie jemand anderes vielleicht am Abend einfach mal Bock auf 2-3 Bier hat.
Und um das auch noch klar zu stellen --> nein ich fahre auch nicht "benebelt" Auto, meistens paffe ich Samstags, Sonntag wird nicht gefahren......Montag fahre ich wieder "nüchtern" obwohl ich immer weiß dass es bei einer Kontrolle noch nachweisbar wäre.

Auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich auch Kritiker, Alk + Kippe gehört seit Jahrhunderten zu unserem Kulturkreis, wird den Jugendlichen ab der Jugendweihe quasi sogar eingeflöst.
Jeder kennt die Wirkung von Alkohol.........auf z.B.: Cannabis angesprochen gibt es viele die Fragen:"Kann man davon nicht sterben? Werde ich davon nicht sofort abhängig?" 
Klar, die Menge macht das Gift, ist bei fast food auch nicht anders....."totkiffen" ist in meinen Augen zwar nicht möglich, aber das Leute geistig irgendwo drauf hängen bleiben und es übertreiben ist nunmal so.
Argumentativ ist das auch immer schwierig, es gibt nunmal keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf Rausch, damit fällt das berühmte "Ja! aber Alkohol ist doch auch erlaubt!" eh weg.
Anders herum muss man froh sein, dass überhaupt für den Bürger schädliche Rauschmittel legal sind, der Allgemeinheit kommt das nicht zu gute, nur der Staatskasse und dem Gefühl: "Bier gehört zur Deutschen Kultur!"

Was wollte ich jetzt überhaupt schreiben........ach was weiß ich, wenn es legalisiert wird --> fände ich es für MICH toll, für andere kann ich nicht sprechen.......wenn es weiter verboten bleibt, finde ich es irgendwo auch verständlich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2016)

Zeitung: Deutlich mehr Drogentote in Sachsen - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT

Der Anstieg an Drogentoten ist auch ein stark diskutiertes Thema. Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass es an der Qualität der Drogen liegt. Wenn man sich damit fünf Minuten auseinander setzt, ist die Welt nicht wie in Braking Bad, sondern eine ganz andere.
Es ist zwar weit diskutiert, dass unter anderem Rohreiniger und Batteriesäure in der Methherstellung Verwendung finden, aber mit einer strengen staatlichen Regulierung könnte man dem vorbeugen.  Das wäre bei anderen Substanzen genaus so. Da wird Gras dann nicht mehr mit Haarspray oder Blei beschwert, um höhere Gewinne zu erzielen. Zumindest hofft man das.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Das klappt bei Gras auch nur wenn es nicht so wie in Holland endet und sich die Shops immer noch auf dem Schwarzmarkt eindecken da kriegt man auch genug gestrecktes schön im Laden verkauft .
Aber schön das man glaubt es liegt an zu wenig Kontrolle das es nichts bringt die Drogen einzusammeln fällt denen immer noch nicht auf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

> dass unter anderem Rohreiniger und Batteriesäure in der Methherstellung  Verwendung finden, aber mit einer strengen staatlichen Regulierung  könnte man dem vorbeugen.


Meth dürfte wohl kaum in die Sparte liberalisierter weicher Drogen fallen von daher wird dem wie üblich alles beigepanscht was man grad in der Hand ist. Aber vielleicht gibt es dann ja Canabis aus dem Fair Trade


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

Naja Crystal oder Pervitin der Masse zugänglich machen, würde auch mir zu weit gehen, ähnlich Heroin ist man da einfach zu schnell anhängig. (nicht süchtig, sondern wirklich abhängig!)
Die Frage ist da, ob man abhängigen zugang zu ersatz beschafft......bin aber kein Arzt um das zu bewerten.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meth dürfte wohl kaum in die Sparte liberalisierter weicher Drogen fallen von daher wird dem wie üblich alles beigepanscht was man grad in der Hand ist. Aber vielleicht gibt es dann ja Canabis aus dem Fair Trade



Cannabis ist wie Unkraut das kann quasi jeder Tollpatsch im Garten anbauen als daran scheitert es nicht 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Naja Crystal oder Pervitin der Masse zugänglich machen, würde auch mir zu weit gehen, ähnlich Heroin ist man da einfach zu schnell anhängig. (nicht süchtig, sondern wirklich abhängig!)
> Die Frage ist da, ob man abhängigen zugang zu ersatz beschafft......bin aber kein Arzt um das zu bewerten.



Naja das jetzige System funktioniert auch nicht sonst gäbe es das Problem doch gar nicht und wie man sieht vermindern Fixer Stuben z.B. wie in der Schweiz die Drogentoten erheblich.
Egal wie man es dreht oder wendet so wie es im Moment ist funktioniert es nicht und bessere Ansätze z.B. für solche Drogen mit enormen Suchtpotential sind überall um uns herum.


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

Übrigens gibt es momentan den "Trend" Felgenreiniger als Droge zu verwenden, echt bizarr.
Villingen-Schwenningen: Reiniger als Rauschgift | SÜDKURIER Online


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Kritisch ist es, wenn Drogen zum Doping verwendet werden - egal ob körperlich oder mental.
Das kann ganz schnell ein Leistungsgefälle in der Gesellschaft hervorrufen, zwischen denen, die welche nehmen und denen die drauf verzichten.


aloha84 schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es momentan den "Trend" Felgenreiniger als Droge zu verwenden, echt bizarr.
> Villingen-Schwenningen: Reiniger als Rauschgift | SÜDKURIER Online


Du kannst auch gewisse Krötenarten ablecken oder dir 'ne gehörige Dosis Muskat reinziehen, haut auch rein.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gewisse Krötenarten ablecken oder dir 'ne gehörige Dosis Muskat reinziehen, haut auch rein.



DMT ist glaube diese Art Wirkstoff der beim Krötenlecken aufgenommen wird  geht also auch ohne Kröte lecken mittlerweile.

Und das mit dem Drogen zur Leistungssteigerung haben wir doch selber zu Verantworten mit unserer Leistungsgesellschaft


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

Ja weiß ich, beides im weitesten Sinne naturprodukte......aber felgenreiniger ist Chemie zum säubern von Felgen....ich meine das löst bremstaub ab, finde es einfach hart sowas (wenn auch verdünnt) zu trinken.

Was auch viele nicht wissen (mhh naja warum auch^^) das Heroin zur Jahrhundertwende in fast schon riesigen Mengen von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung kosumiert wurde......u.a. als Hustenmittel.


> Und die Mehrheit der Ärzte preist es als wertvolles und sicheres Arzneimittel mit "zauberhafter Wirkung", hilfreich gegen Husten, Schmerzen und allerhand andere Gebresten.


Sehr unterhaltsam beschrieben: MEDIZINGESCHICHTE: Viel Spaß mit Heroin - DER SPIEGEL 26/2000


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Heroin an sich ist für den Körper wohl auch kein Problem, selbst wenn du dein Leben lang Konsument bist ist es theoretisch für deinen Körper egal Problem sind da wohl die Streckmittel/Begleitstoffe die in dem Zeug auf der Straße sind  müsste ich noch einmal nachlesen.
Aber krieg mal auf der Straße reines H 



> Entgegen der häufigen Annahme ist reines Heroin nicht schädlich für die Organe. Die körperliche und soziale Verelendung der "Junkies", die seit "Christiane F." das öffentliche Bild von Heroinabhängigen bestimmt, ist nicht allein auf die Heroinwirkung zurückzuführen, sondern Folge der zerstörerischen Lebensweise, die durch die Fixierung auf die Droge geprägt ist. Nicht jeder Heroinkonsument entspricht diesem Klischee, aber die Gefahr "abzurutschen" ist bei Heroin besonders hoch. Drugcom: Häufig gestellte Fragen: Welche langfristigen Folgen entstehen durch den Heroinkonsum?


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Drogen zur Leistungssteigerung haben wir doch selber zu Verantworten mit unserer Leistungsgesellschaft


Was ein Grund mehr wäre, zur Leistungssteigerung genutzte Drogen zu verbieten.
Nicht dass das noch irgendwann standard wird und ich meinen Körper ruinieren muss, nur um beispielsweise das Studium zu schaffen - Zustände wie im Leistungssport will ich im Alltag nicht haben.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ein Grund mehr wäre, zur Leistungssteigerung genutzte Drogen zu verbieten.
> Nicht dass das noch irgendwann standard wird und ich meinen Körper ruinieren muss, nur um beispielsweise das Studium zu schaffen - Zustände wie im Leistungssport will ich im Alltag nicht haben.



Auch ne Idee die Drogen sind schuld die Gesellschaft ändern das es nicht Nötig ist welch wirrer Gedanke 
Aber die Drogen sind doch schon Verboten wie kann es nur sein das dennoch Konsumiert wird?


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kritisch ist es, wenn Drogen zum Doping verwendet werden - egal ob körperlich oder mental.
> Das kann ganz schnell ein Leistungsgefälle in der Gesellschaft hervorrufen, zwischen denen, die welche nehmen und denen die drauf verzichten.
> 
> Du kannst auch gewisse Krötenarten ablecken oder dir 'ne gehörige Dosis Muskat reinziehen, haut auch rein.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ein Grund mehr wäre, zur Leistungssteigerung genutzte Drogen zu verbieten.
> Nicht dass das noch irgendwann standard wird und ich meinen Körper ruinieren muss, nur um beispielsweise das Studium zu schaffen - Zustände wie im Leistungssport will ich im Alltag nicht haben.


Wir sollten also Kaffee, Energy Drinks und Tee verbieten, da alle Koffein enthalten!!


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Auch ne Idee die Drogen sind schuld die Gesellschaft ändern das es nicht Nötig ist welch wirrer Gedanke
> Aber die Drogen sind doch schon Verboten wie kann es nur sein das dennoch Konsumiert wird?


Öhm, schließt das eine das andere aus?
Legalisierst du aber solche "Drogen" (ich denke, es sind in den meisten Fällen eher besonders starke Medikamente, welche nur in Extremfällen verschrieben werden) nehmen es irgendwann noch mehr - und genau das ist dann wieder kontraptoduktiv, denn dann sieht die Gesellschaft ihre Leistungsanforderungen als Standard an und geht noch weiter.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir sollten also Kaffee, Energy Drinks und Tee verbieten, da alle Koffein enthalten!!


Schade, dass es keine Medikamente gegen fehlende Geltungssucht gibt.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, schließt das eine das andere aus?
> Legalisierst du aber solche "Drogen" (ich denke, es sind in den meisten Fällen eher besonders starke Medikamente, welche nur in Extremfällen verschrieben werden) nehmen es irgendwann noch mehr - und genau das ist dann wieder kontraptoduktiv, denn dann sieht die Gesellschaft ihre Leistungsanforderungen als Standard an und geht noch weiter.



Legalisierung heißt immer noch nicht das auf einmal alle Drogen nehmen wo kommst der Stuss immer her 
Ja Medikamentenmissbrauch ist noch einmal ne andere Geschichte z.B. Studenten die Ritalin nehmen 
Noch dazu ist die Verfügbarkeit schon lange gegeben wer also möchte kann jeder Zeit


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Heroin an sich ist für den Körper wohl auch kein Problem, selbst wenn du dein Leben lang Konsument bist ist es theoretisch für deinen Körper egal Problem sind da wohl die Streckmittel/Begleitstoffe die in dem Zeug auf der Straße sind  müsste ich noch einmal nachlesen.
> Aber krieg mal auf der Straße reines H



Nee es liegt einzig an der Art der Konsumierung.
Die "Patienten" namen damals Heroin nur oral auf + nur wenige Milligramm. Das sorgt dafür das weit weniger Substanz in den Blutkreislauf gelangt.
Dadurch ist die Wirkung auch eine andere, Heroin betäubt dann nur leicht und macht fröhlich....das hat nichts mit einem Rausch auf dem Bahnhof Zoo zu tun.
Problematisch war Heroin in den USA, viele waren dort abhängig von Opiaten und *spritzten sich* Morphium, naja dann konsumierten sie Heroin genauso , und in größeren Mengen.... schon waren die Krankenhäuser voll mit Heroinabhängigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir sollten also Kaffee, Energy Drinks und Tee verbieten, da alle Koffein enthalten!!


Dann geben wir dem Kind eben einen Namen und nennen es gesundheitsschädliche Substanzen. Wobei so manches Zeugs was nur so vor Zucker strotzt auch nicht gerade Gesund ist nur sieht man Zuckerjunkies kaum in der freien Wildbahn.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Ich rede nicht von Ritalin, sondern von richtig hartem Zeug, dass nur ein Psychologe verschreiben kann. Extrem motivationsfördernde Mittel, damit bringst du einen schlechten Hauptschüler dazu das Abitur mit Topdurchschnitt nachzuholen (das Medikament gibt's, weiß nur nicht, wie das heißt). Problem ist nur, das macht schnell und extrem abhängig (weswegen es ja auch offiziell verschreibungspflichtig ist). Dafür gibt es aber schon Dealer. Macht man sowas direkt zugänglich, würde das in grenzemlosen Missbrauch enden, z.B. Eltern, die das - aus ihrer Sicht - schulisch zu schlechten Kindern geben. 

Und "alle" habe ich nicht geschrieben.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

@aloha
Mir ging es jetzt auch nicht darum es herunterzuspielen, allerdings ist es eben nicht direkt schädlich für Organe wie andere Drogen die alles im Inneren angreifen das die Gefahren an anderer Stelle liegt ist ganz klar steht im Ranking nicht ohne Grund weit oben unter den Gefährlichsten Drogen 

Was die Konsumform angeht ist das bei vielen Drogen ein nicht unerhebliches Thema:
Ein einfaches Beispiel ist Cannabis, das Rauchen ist natürlich nicht Gesund für die Lunge wenn man aber Verdampft ist z.B. dieses Problem schon "gelöst" bei anderen Drogen hängt also vieles bestimmt auch von der Konsumform ab allen voran der Wirkungsgrad von der Droge.

@Two-Face 
Weiß jetzt nicht was ich drauf Antworten soll weil das Thema Medikamentenmissbrauch wieder etwas anders ist als der Drogenmissbrauch, allerdings gehst du jetzt auch wieder davon aus das es demnächst im DM neben der Cola steht ich glaube kaum das die Legalisierung das im Sinn hat  gerade die Jugendlichen sind im Moment doch gar nicht geschützt die haben keinen Dunst und pfeifen sich Trotzdem alles rein  und Eltern haben meist auch keine Ahnung und entsprechend keine Ahnung wie sie darauf reagieren sollen.

Das würde ich zum Thema fehlende Prävention einsortieren denn im Moment haben wir nur Repression die nützt aber nichts.
Weil es gerade passt noch ein schönes Zitat der Mortler "Wenn ich nicht weiß was drin ist, kann ich das auch nicht konsumieren" ach ich liebe die Olle


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann geben wir dem Kind eben einen Namen und nennen es gesundheitsschädliche Substanzen. Wobei so manches Zeugs was nur so vor Zucker strotzt auch nicht gerade Gesund ist nur sieht man Zuckerjunkies kaum in der freien Wildbahn.



Wie immer ist alles eine Frage der Menge.
Wer sich täglich 200g Zucker in den Hals kippt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er 20 Jahre später Diabetes hat.
Das gleiche gilt für den Alkohol Trinker, auch der darf sich in 20 Jahren auf eine Leberkrankheit freuen.
Der Rauchen sollte lieber jetzt noch Fotos von seiner Lunge machen, so gut wird die nie wieder aussehen.
Der maßlose Fleisch Esser sollte sich ein paart EKGs an die Wand heften, in 20 Jahren ist das eine durchgehende Linie.
Und der Stadtmensch hat jetzt schon so viel Feinstaub im Körper, dass er als Sondermüll durchgeht.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Und so kannst du das auch mit jeder x beliebigen Illegalen Droge weiterführen  
Wobei einige eventuell auch gar keine Schäden anrichtet soll es auch geben mangelt aber an Studien


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Ja, man kennt es ja, Die Menge sorgt für den Schaden.
Wer jeden Tag ein Schluck Wein trinkt, wird sicher nicht an einer Alkoholleber sterben.
Wer den ganzen Tag Klebstoff schnüffelt, wird irgendwann Probleme kriegen.


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Man kann auch mit 4 Flaschen Rotwein am Tag 107 werden.
Ist es also egal was wir an Drogen konsumieren und unsere Gene entscheiden?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Es gibt Leute, die wie ein Schlot qualmen und nie Lungenkrebs kriegen.
So ist das halt.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

In Gewissem Maße bestimmt möglich drauf Wetten würde ich aber nicht


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Mann kann es auch so machen wie Helmut Schmidt und bis zum Lebensende Mentholzigaretten rauchen.
Mann kann es auch wie Helmut Kohl machen und bis zum Lebensende auf eine Diät verzichten. 
Ersterer ist erst mit 96 gestorben, letzterer lebt heute noch.

Ich wage jetzt aber mal zu behaupten, dass weder in einem noch im anderen Fall der jeweilige Lebensstil ihr Leben verlängert hätte.

Erst kürzlich hat doch bei WWM ein 101-jähriger, pensionierter Pfarrer problemlos am Hörer eine Frage beantwortet, die jetzt nicht unbedingt als Allgemeinwissen durchgehen könnte.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Schmidt und Kohl eine sehr gute Versorgung haben.
Der Hartzer, der sich keine Vorsorgeuntersuchung leisten kann, wird sicher nicht 96 werden.


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann auch mit 4 Flaschen Rotwein am Tag 107 werden.
> Ist es also egal was wir an Drogen konsumieren und unsere Gene entscheiden?



Weiß (noch) keiner so richtig.
Man kann auch anders argumetieren, mit 4 Flaschen Rotwein ist sie NUR 107 geworden. Ohne den Alkohol wäre sich vermutlich 130 geworden.
Ich bin kein Arzt, habe aber auch den Verdacht, dass sehr viel in unseren Genen abgelegt ist.....Ablaufdatum von Körperzellen, resistenz gegen genome und mutationen usw.
Bestes Beispiel Exkanzler Schmidt hat geraucht wie ein Schlot aber über 90 geworden........Frau "Mustermann" hat nie geraucht und gesund auf einer Alm gelebt --> Lungenkrebs mit Anfang 40.
Das sind so Sachen die einen grübeln lassen...


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Ist schon ein doofer Gedanke eventuell nichts ernsthaft beeinflussen zu können


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Willst du denn das genaue Datum deines Todestages wissen?


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Schmidt und Kohl eine sehr gute Versorgung haben.
> Der Hartzer, der sich keine Vorsorgeuntersuchung leisten kann, wird sicher nicht 96 werden.


Ich würde sagen, auch der Kopf spielt eine Rolle.
Meine Oma mütterlicherseits hat sich jahrelang eingeredet, dass sie bestimmt Krebs bekommt, ist bei jeder noch so kleinen körperlichen Beschwerde sofort vom schlimmsten ausgegangen und ist dann tatsächlich mit 64 an Leukämie erkrankt.

Dann kommt's wieder drauf an, was man im Alter macht, wenn ich mir mal angucke, wie viel Rentner trotz hohen Alters sich immernoch Montagvormittag ihren Schweinsbraten reinhauen, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass die dauernd das Wartezimmer beim Hausarzt belagern müssen.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du denn das genaue Datum deines Todestages wissen?



Hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile  die Letzte Woche würde ich zumindest noch einmal alle Drogen ausprobieren muss doch nen Grund dafür geben das Drogen genommen werden


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Erst kürzlich hat doch bei WWM ein 101-jähriger, pensionierter Pfarrer problemlos am Hörer eine Frage beantwortet, die jetzt nicht unbedingt als Allgemeinwissen durchgehen könnte.


Das war beeindruckend.
Wobei nach meinem Wissen nur Rolls und Royce etwas mit Flugzeugen am Hut hatten, daher hatte ich vermutete das es einer der beiden sein muss.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Schmidt und Kohl eine sehr gute Versorgung haben.
> Der Hartzer, der sich keine Vorsorgeuntersuchung leisten kann, wird sicher nicht 96 werden.


Der Unterschied sollte durch die GK nicht so groß sein.


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ist schon ein doofer Gedanke eventuell nichts ernsthaft beeinflussen zu können



Ja das mag sein.
Ich bin übrigens ein Verfechter der Stammzellenforschung, und bin dafür dass dieser Bereich weit mehr erforscht werden sollte!
Es könnten sich dort unglaubliche Möglichkeiten entwickeln, mal angenommen man findet ein Gen welches für Krebs (egal jetzt welcher Art) oder anderen Krankheiten zuständig ist, und könnte das einfach abschalten!
Ich hätte auch nichts gegen Erbgutveränderungen beim Menschen, wenn es mit seinem Einverständnis passiert.
Ich weiß das man sich mit so einer Meinung schnell Kritik einhandeln kann........aber warum sollte wir unsere Wissenschaft nicht nutzen?!


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Unterschied sollte durch die GK nicht so groß sein.



Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es da eine Statistik, die besagt, dass ärmere Leute deutlich eher sterben als reichere Leute.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, auch der Kopf spielt eine Rolle.
> Meine Oma mütterlicherseits hat sich jahrelang eingeredet, dass sie bestimmt Krebs bekommt, ist bei jeder noch so kleinen körperlichen Beschwerde sofort vom schlimmsten ausgegangen und ist dann tatsächlich mit 64 an Leukämie erkrankt.
> 
> Dann kommt's wieder drauf an, was man im Alter macht, wenn ich mir mal angucke, wie viel Rentner trotz hohen Alters sich immernoch Montagvormittag ihren Schweinsbraten reinhauen, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass die dauernd das Wartezimmer beim Hausarzt belagern müssen.



Das kann auch Zufall gewesen sein, keine Ahnung.
Es gibt ja den Placebo Effekt.
Daher esse ich auch immer Tick Tacks und bilde mir ein, dass das Anti Alterung Pillen sind.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das man sich mit so einer Meinung schnell Kritik einhandeln kann........aber warum sollte wir unsere Wissenschaft nicht nutzen?!



Du weißt Gott und so andere kommen dann mit Mutter Natur (wobei die hat es eh bald hinter sich)


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja das mag sein.
> Ich bin übrigens ein Verfechter der Stammzellenforschung, und bin dafür dass dieser Bereich weit mehr erforscht werden sollte!
> Es könnten sich dort unglaubliche Möglichkeiten entwickeln, mal angenommen man findet ein Gen welches für Krebs (egal jetzt welcher Art) oder anderen Krankheiten zuständig ist, und könnte das einfach abschalten!
> Ich hätte auch nichts gegen Erbgutveränderungen beim Menschen, wenn es mit seinem Einverständnis passiert.
> Ich weiß das man sich mit so einer Meinung schnell Kritik einhandeln kann........aber warum sollte wir unsere Wissenschaft nicht nutzen?!


Das mit dem Krebs ist nunmal auch so eine Sache - nirgendwo sonst erkrankten die Menschen so häufig an Krebs, wie in den Industrie- oder Schwellenländern.
Da liegt es quasi auf der Hand, dass Chemikalien und sonstige Umweltbelastungen maßgeblich mitverantwortich sind.

Außgerechnet zum 500-jährigem des Reinheitsgebots wurden Unmengen an Glyphosat in deutschen Bier gefunden - auch wenn die bayerischen Sorten am "besten" abschneiden, was mich natürlich etwas besänftigt, ist das schon mehr als beunruhigend. Laut den landwirtschaftlichen Verbänden gibt es nämlich kaum noch Erzeugnisse, wo das Zeug nicht drin ist.


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es da eine Statistik, die besagt, dass ärmere Leute deutlich eher sterben als reichere Leute.


Die Frage ist nur wieso das so ist und das wird kaum was mit der Krankenversicherung zu tun haben. (Zumindest hier. In den USA sähe das anders aus)
Es ist auch so das Leute die regelmäßig mit der Straßenbahn fahren früher sterben.
Nur hat das gar nichts damit zu tun, sondern sie wird eh von Menschen mit niedriger Bildung genutzt.
Diese rauchen öfter und das ist der Grund warum sie früher sterben.
Korrelation ungleich Kausalität.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Außgerechnet zum 500-jährigem des Reinheitsgebots wurden Unmengen an Glyphosat in deutschen Bier gefunden - auch wenn die bayerischen Sorten am "besten" abschneiden, was mich natürlich etwas besänftigt, ist das schon mehr als beunruhigend. Laut den landwirtschaftlichen Verbänden gibt es nämlich kaum noch Erzeugnisse, wo das Zeug nicht drin ist.


0,X bis knapp 30 Mikrogramm pro Liter sind nicht wirklich Unmengen.
Die Schädlich Dosis würde erst nach sehr viel Bier eintreten, da würde ich mir eher sorgen um den Alkohol machen


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit dem Krebs ist nunmal auch so eine Sache - nirgendwo sonst erkrankten die Menschen so häufig an Krebs, wie in den Industrie- oder Schwellenländern.
> Da liegt es quasi auf der Hand, dass Chemikalien und sonstige Umweltbelastungen maßgeblich mitverantwortich sind.



Auf jeden Fall. Das sind alles Auslöser.
Dazu kommt aber auch, dass die Menschen in den Industrieländern besonders alt werden. 
Bei den Indianerstämmen am Amazonas kommt Krebst zwar selten vor, die werden aber nur durchschnittlich 50 Jahre alt, wenn überhaupt.
Schlimm sind meiner Meinung nach die anderen Industriekrankheiten, also Herzerkranungen durch zuviel Fleisch und Fett. Zuckerkrankheiten, Alkohol usw.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur hat das gar nichts damit zu tun, sondern sie wird eh von Menschen mit niedriger Bildung genutzt.
> Diese rauchen öfter und das ist der Grund warum sie früher sterben.
> Korrelation ungleich Kausalität.



Intelligente Menschen haben mehr Sex, nehmen haufiger Drogen und bleiben langer wach
Konnte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen das zu verlinken 



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm sind meiner Meinung nach die anderen Industriekrankheiten, also Herzerkranungen durch zuviel Fleisch und Fett. Zuckerkrankheiten, Alkohol usw.



Das sind Dinge die in meinen Augen durch die Schule beeinflusst werden könnte aber möglichst Tot geschwiegen wird wenn man nicht in das passende Fach geht.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Intelligente Menschen haben mehr Sex, nehmen haufiger Drogen und bleiben langer wach
> Konnte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen das zu verlinken


Öhm, das ist aber wieder sehr aussagekräftig.
Da kann ich nicht mithalten, weil ich nicht auf einer Elite-Uni bin - ist leider "nur" die Uni München, laut Ranking unter den drei besten Deutschlands.
Bin ich jetzt automatisch dümmer, weil ich nicht in Oxford studiere?


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Intelligente Menschen haben mehr Sex, nehmen haufiger Drogen und bleiben langer wach
> Konnte ich mir nicht nehmen lassen das zu verlinken



Der ist gut. 

Ich denke, dass das mit der Lebenserwartung sowieso deutlich komplexer ist als selbst die Forscher glauben.
Und nur weil mein Vater und mein Großvater mit 50 am Herzinfarkt gestorben sind -- nur ein Beispiel -- bedeutet das nicht, dass ich auch automatisch mit 50 sterben werde.



efdev schrieb:


> Das sind Dinge die in meinen Augen durch die Schule beeinflusst werden könnte aber möglichst Tot geschwiegen wird wenn man nicht in das passende Fach geht.



Da steckt auch eine gigantische Industrie dahinter. 
Die Lebensmittelkonzerne machen alles, damit niemand auf die Idee kommt, ihre Produkte zu verteufeln.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Grund, wieso es niemals ein Mittel gegen Krebs geben wird -- egal wie lange geforscht wird, egal wie viel Geld dabei verbrannt wird, egal wie viele Leute noch Folding @ Home machen.
Die Krankenhausindustrie, die Maschinenhersteller, die Ärzte, alle sind daran interessiert, dass sie weiterhin Krebs behandeln müssen, denn es ist ein Milliardengeschäft.
Genauso wie das Geschäft mit Blutdrucksenkern und Co eins ist.


----------



## aloha84 (15. März 2016)

Ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs kann aber genauso ein Milliardengeschäft werden. Ich glaube nicht daran, dass die Pharmaindustrie uns in der Beziehung etwas verschweigt (oder es könnte).
Wo ich mitgehe ist, z.B.: Bayer findet ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs --> 1 Pille für 50 cent --> Krebs weg!
Bayer verkauft die Pillen aber als Monatspackung a 100€ + "wirkt nur bei täglicher Einnahme". Solche Betrügereien sind vorstellbar....und im entferntesten machbar.
Das Verschweigen ist nicht möglich, dafür arbeiten einfach zu viele Leute an so einer Lösung.......und "einer" quatscht immer.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, das ist aber wieder sehr aussagekräftig.


Darum ging es mir in dem Moment aber auch nicht  hatte nur gestern beim Stöbern wieder Entdeckt und hat gerade gepasst.

Was das Krebsheilmittel angeht glaube ich kaum das es Verschwiegen werden kann alleine die Fortschritte in Israel was Cannabis gegen Krebs angeht sind sehr interessant.
3sat.online - Mediathek: Cannabis gegen Krebs

Auch die Beiträge vom ARD sind meist nicht verkehrt:
Thema Cannabis - Teufelszeug oder Wunderkraut? - Videos und Audios - ARD Mediathek


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Bayer verkauft die Pillen aber als Monatspackung a 100€ + "wirkt nur bei täglicher Einnahme". Solche Betrügereien sind vorstellbar....und im entferntesten machbar.


Selbst das würden die Krankenkassen mit offenen Amren akzeptieren, weil eine Behandlung mehr kostet.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs kann aber genauso ein Milliardengeschäft werden. Ich glaube nicht daran, dass die Pharmaindustrie uns in der Beziehung etwas verschweigt (oder es könnte).
> Wo ich mitgehe ist, z.B.: Bayer findet ein Heilmittel gegen Krebs --> 1 Pille für 50 cent --> Krebs weg!
> Bayer verkauft die Pillen aber als Monatspackung a 100€ + "wirkt nur bei täglicher Einnahme". Solche Betrügereien sind vorstellbar....und im entferntesten machbar.
> Das Verschweigen ist nicht möglich, dafür arbeiten einfach zu viele Leute an so einer Lösung.......und "einer" quatscht immer.



Na ja, wer legt denn den Preis eines Medikamentes fest?
Da wird ein wenig an der Formel geändert oder noch was nachgeschoben und schupps kostet das Medikament 50% mehr.
Lustig finde ich ja -- hab ich letztens gesehen -- dass das James Bond Parfüm für Frauen 60% mehr kostet als das für Männer und der einzige Unterschied ist, dass etwas Zimt bei dem für Frauen mit drin war.


----------



## turbosnake (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Grund, wieso es niemals ein Mittel gegen Krebs geben wird -- egal wie lange geforscht wird, egal wie viel Geld dabei verbrannt wird, egal wie viele Leute noch Folding @ Home machen.
> Die Krankenhausindustrie, die Maschinenhersteller, die Ärzte, alle sind daran interessiert, dass sie weiterhin Krebs behandeln müssen, denn es ist ein Milliardengeschäft.
> Genauso wie das Geschäft mit Blutdrucksenkern und Co eins ist.


Wenn eins gefunden wird, dann wird man es unmöglich geheim halten können.
Das würde nach 4 Jahren rauskommen und dürfte dann wohl auch das Image nachhaltig zerstören.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Na ja, den wahren Kennedy Täter kenne ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Also ich denke auch nicht, dass es eine Verschwörung hinter dem Krebsheilmittel gibt, nur äußerst umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch nicht, dass es eine Verschwörung hinter dem Krebsheilmittel gibt, nur äußerst umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit.



Die Pharmaindustrie macht so wieso nie Grundlagenforschung.
Aber ob sie aus Erkenntnissen der Grundlagenforschung dann ein Heilmittel erforscht, ist wieder eine ganz andere Nummer.
Wie lange wird denn schon am HI Virus herumgeforscht?
Heilmittel? Nein.
Medikamente für die Symptome? Ja -- denn damit lässt sich eben mehr Geld verdienen.
Eine Pille zur Heilung kostet 5000€ -- nett.
Ein Leben lang Pillen schlucken für 50€ pro Monat -- lukrativer.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Pharmaindustrie macht so wieso nie Grundlagenforschung.



Nein, dass stimmt so nicht 

Gerade die Pharmariesen investieren eine Menge Geld in die Forschung 

Meistens aber in die Erforschung von Krankheiten, wo dann später wirksame Arzneimittel auch Profit bringen


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nein, dass stimmt so nicht
> 
> Gerade die Pharmariesen investieren eine Menge Geld in die Forschung



Wo machen die denn Grundlagenvorschung?
Das überlassen sie den Universitäten.
Die holen sich dann die forscher von der Uni und stecken sie in ihre Forschungslabore, wenn sich was brauchbares ankündigt.
Dazu kommt, dass sie Studien bezahlen, damit ihre Produkte gut dastehen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo machen die denn Grundlagenvorschung?
> Das überlassen sie den Universitäten.



 Eine ehemalige Klassenkameradin arbeitet bei Bayer in der Forschungsabteilung als Chemielaborantin 

Sicherlich hat erst mal der Staat die Ausbildung bezahlt, 

über die Steuerzahlungen, profitiert der Staat aber doch


----------



## Hackintoshi (16. März 2016)

Die pharmaindustrie macht schon forschung, Allerdings nur so weit es ihren interessen dient: profitmaximierung.
Bekannt ist schon lange, das THC-haltige kulturpflanzen künstlich hergestellte präparate der pharmaindustie ersetzen können. Aber das widerspricht den absichten der pharmaindustrie.
Somit wird lobbyarbeit im großen stil betrieben und gesetze entsprechend manipuliert. Der öffentlichkeit werden ammenmärchen präsentiert wie schlimm und gefährlich und was könnte wäre wenn.
Ich habe meine eigenen pflanzen und damit kann ich ganz gut leben. Muß nicht zu einem halbseidenen dealer und mich auch bei niemanden rechtfertigen. Schon garnicht bei leuten von diversen trachtenvereinen.


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Wer mal etwas Zeit hat hier eine 90 minütige Ausschusssitzung zum Cannabiskontrollgesetz der Grünen.
Deutscher Bundestag - Mediathek


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Es wird sich trotzdem kaum etwas ändern da nie mit Sicherheit gewährleistet werden kann das es nur denen zugänglich ist die es dürfen. Man sieht es ja in allen anderen Bereichen wie Alk, Dunstwaren, Filme und Games. Da fehlt einfach der Vertrauensvorschuss.


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Macht es so wie es im Moment ist auch nicht besser  also was willst du mir damit sagen?
Sollen die welche es dürfen Bestrafen, weil andere die es nicht dürfen auch machen das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Wenn morgen Merkel mit ihrem Tross ins gelobte Land zieht dann besteht die Möglichkeit das sich was ändert aber so wie es bisher läuft wird es bleiben wie es ist. Sagen wollte ich dir eigentlich nix ich wollte lediglich anmerken mit der These das genau deswegen es eher keine Lockerung gibt


----------



## Cleriker (18. März 2016)

efdev,
wenn du meinst du könntest es erlauben weil es auch so genommen wird, dann kann man es auch weiterhin verbieten, da es ja eh genommen wird und keinen Unterschied bringt. Wenn du meinst dich für eine Seite stark machen zu wollen, dann doch bitte auch mit was greifbarem. Die Art wie du mit meinen Gedanken zu Portugal umgegangen bist lässt vermuten, dass du überhaupt kein Interesse an anderen Meinungen hast. Was ich über Portugal geschrieben habe ist alles korrekt und du meinst ich sage "ist ja ein anderes Land". Ich versuche mal dir das anders zu verdeutlichen:
Wenn Gras beispielsweise mal tatsächlich zu 100 Prozent nachgewiesen gegen Krebs wirken würde, dass wäre ich trotzdem gegen das kiffen. Ich bin Nichtraucher und recht groß. Egal wo ich zwischen Menschen wandere, dauernd bekomme ich Qualmwolken ab und das nervt. Ich wäre dann dafür die Wirkstoffe in Form von Tabletten oder dergleichen zu konsumieren. Dann wird niemand anderes als man selbst betroffen/beeinträchtigt und es geht in einer Sekunde. Genau das dürfte aber vielen sauer aufstoßen! Nach meinem Empfinden wirkt die Kifferei nur deshalb gesundheitsfördernd, weil man sich dafür Zeit nimmt und entspannt. Genau hier ist mein Übergang zu Portugal. Was bringen Studien aus Regionen wo die Menschen sich Zeit nehmen, frische Seeluft genießen und drei Viertel des Jahres Sonnenbaden? Nichts! Das Summe der einzelnen Faktoren Macht das Ergebnis. Hätte kiffen nichts mehr mit chillen zu tun und würde in hast just gerade eben abgefertigt werden, würde es voraussichtlich einen großen Teil der ihm zugesprochenen Effekte verlieren. 

Bisher sehe ich keinen Vorteil in einer Legalisierung von weiteten Drogen. Du sagst selbst dass es keinen Unterschied machen würde, also auch keinen positiven. Es bleibt letztlich wie immer im Leben... der Mensch selbst ist das Problem. Drogen legalisieren um Menschen besser behandeln zu können die sich absichtlich krank gemacht haben halte ich für falsch. Jedenfalls so lange man nicht zu 100 Prozent ausschließlich kann dass dadurch nicht noch mehr Menschen gefährdet werden beziehungsweise die Beschaffung für Risikogruppen erleichtert wird. Für mein Verständnis überwiegen einfach die negativen Seiten. 

Wenn ich irgendetwas übersehe, sag es mir bitte, denn auch wenn du es vielleicht nicht glaubst, ich bin sehr an einer objektiven Betrachtung interessiert.


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Klar gibt es Positive Folgen einer Legalisierung liest du überhaupt, hast du dich mal ordentlich Informiert irgendetwas dazu Geschaut? 
Ich hab einfach keine Lust mit wem zu schreiben der über alles Geschriebene hinweg immer noch den selben Stuss behauptet  

Und das es beim Kiffen noch mehr Konsumformen gibt als das Rauchen ist dir wohl auch unbekannt  aber da mache ich dir keinen Vorwurf darauf wird auch nie Irgendwo eingegangen.

Wenn du eine Objektive Betrachtung suchst schau dir doch einen der zig Links an 
Angefangen mit dem Link zum Bundestag da Reden auch 3-4 von der gegen Seite werden zwar zwischen drin Korrigiert aber das passiert denen öfters


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Was soll man sagen, selbst Dracula kann man nicht zu Orangensaft bekehren auch wenn es Blutorangen wären. jeder hat seine Meinung und Ansichten. Canabis und Co ist im hiesigen Bereich eben keine anerkannte legale Droge und wird bei der Masse eben immer noch als Vorhof zur Hölle gesehen.


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Ist aber kein Grund an einer nicht Funktionierenden/Falschen Politik festzuhalten ist ja nicht als wäre nur der geneigte Kiffer gegen die Prohibition 
Gibt auch mehr als genug dazu zu finden wer also sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen will findet allein über die letzten 2 Jahre mehr als genug Material


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Wer sagt denn was falsch oder richtig ist? Für ein miteinander muss es Regeln geben aber es wird immer jemanden geben dem es trotzdem nicht gefällt egal in welche Richtung das Pendel auch ausschlägt


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Positive Folgen einer Legalisierung liest du überhaupt, hast du dich mal ordentlich Informiert irgendetwas dazu Geschaut?
> Ich hab einfach keine Lust mit wem zu schreiben der über alles Geschriebene hinweg immer noch den selben Stuss behauptet
> 
> Und das es beim Kiffen noch mehr Konsumformen gibt als das Rauchen ist dir wohl auch unbekannt  aber da mache ich dir keinen Vorwurf darauf wird auch nie Irgendwo eingegangen.
> ...


Du redest gerade "Stuss". Ich habe alles was hier gepostet wurde (inklusive der links) mehrfach gelesen. Das Video habe ich mir allerdings nicht angeschaut, das liegt aber schlicht am edge hier. Werde ich aber wenn möglich bald nachholen. 
Bei den anderen ist aber nichts dabei gewesen das handfest und allgemeingültig wäre. 


Zu deinem Kommentar bezüglich anderer Formen muss ich sagen, das ich wahrscheinlich mehr Erfahrung mit Rauschmitteln habe als du dir vorstellst. Meine Schwiegereltern sind quasi nie aus Woodstock zurück gekehrt, wenn du verstehst. Wenn die feiern, fahren hier bestimmt 30 Wohnmobile und etliche andere Autos und Motorräder aus allen möglichen Ländern und Regionen auf und in jeder Ecke des Grundstücks stehen Bauwagen mit unterschiedlichen "Schwerpunkten". Zusätzlich sind sie seit 30 Jahren "Selbstversorger". Mein Schwiegervater konsumiert vom aufstehen bis zum schlafen, immer. 
Was besonders interessant ist, ist deren Einstellung! Während ich alles mal ausprobiert habe um überhaupt eine Meinung dazu begründen zu können und sie trotzdem in Frieden lasse, bekomme ich regelmäßig Häme und dumme Sprüche, weil ich eben nicht mitmache! Diese Menschen sind alle total unterschiedlich und kommen teilweise von weit weg. 90 Prozent von ihnen akzeptieren aber meine Meinung nicht. Jetzt kommst du und meinst dass unsere Gesellschaft abhängigen das Leben schwer macht... Das nimmt sich überhaupt nichts! 
Ein anderes Beispiel warum Statistiken dämlich sind und selten allgemein gültig. Mein Vater ist Fettleibig, also so richtig mit kann kaum noch stehen und liegt nur und meine Zwillingsschwester hat auch ordentlich auf den Rippen. Eigentlich fast alle in meiner Familie. Auch ist keiner von ihnen über 1,90m und sind bis auf meinen Vater sehr aktiv. Die setzen sich mit Inhaltsstoffen und Ernährung auseinander, machen viel Sport und gehen zu Vorsorgen. Also alles so wie es immer empfohlen wird. Ich bin 2,01m, schlank und fit. Aber! Ich esse seit gut 13 Jahren (bis auf sehr sehr wenige Tage zufällige Ausnahmen) fast jeden Tag eine Tüte Chips am Abend und trinke Spezi, oder Eistee dazu. 0.5-1L. Allgemein trinke ich kein Wasser (auch nicht bei 48℃), sondern nur Milch, Kaffee, Saft, oder Rockstar-Energy. Halt nur süßes. Sport mache ich auch nicht und ich liebe Fastfood. Auch fast täglich fahre ich entweder eine doppelte Manta Platte essen, oder ein Mc Rib Maxi Menü mit Majo und Milchshake und einer neuner chicken mc nuggets süß sauer essen. Mal trinke ich über den Tag verteilt wochenlang zwei Liter Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker und dann wieder tagelang gar keinen. Meine Laune, oder Energie ist dadurch noch nicht beeinflusst gewesen. Auch schlafe ich sehr sehr wenig (etwa 4Stunden) und wenn ich wie meistens nachts Hunger bekomme, dann haue ich mir eine Packung Bratwurst in die Pfanne und mache mir Reis dazu und Currysoße. Das passiert so alle drei Tage im Schnitt. Nur so, esse ich knapp 50 Bratwürstchen im Monat. Salat, brotwaren und Schokolade meide ich generell, weil ich sie einfach nicht so gern mag wie anderes. 
Meine Statistik kann ich also über dreizehn Jahre anlegen und würde am Ende aussagen, dass diese Art der Ernährung dafür verantwortlich ist dass ich schlank bin und die anderen dick. Statistiken sind nichts!
Wie erklärst du dir so etwas?


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Das ist zwar alles andere als schön mit deiner Familie aber was hat das mit z.B. dem Gelegenheitskonsument zu tun der 30 ist weder ein Problem mit seinem Konsum noch mit seinem Leben hat aber dennoch unnötiger weiße vom Strafrecht verfolgt wird? 

Mir ist auch ehrlich gesagt egal wer was Konsumiert das eben das aktuelle System nicht gerade gut ist fällt selbst nicht Konsumenten auf abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung jeder sollte die Drogen finden die zu ihm passt, manchen liegt das Trinken nicht und Kiffen halt lieber der nächste schmeißt alle 3 Monate mal ne Pille zum feiern.
Jeder wie er will sehe nicht warum diese Menschen bestraft werden müssen denn das sind alles andere als Problematische Menschen mit einem ganz Normalen leben 

Wir können den Spaß aber auch umdrehen was ist denn der Vorteil davon das wir Konsumenten Strafrechtlich verfolgen? 

-Den Konsum und Schwarzmarkt verhindert es schon einmal nicht 
-Jugendliche am Konsumieren hindert es nicht 

Erklär mir doch bitte die Vorteile unseres jetzigen Systems


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch bitte die Vorteile unseres jetzigen Systems



Es bevorzugt die Alkoholindustrie, denn Alkohol ist als Droge gesellschaftlich akzeptiert, egal wie viele Jugendliche sich noch ins Koma saugen und sterben.
Wird jemand in einer Schule mit einer Waffe bedroht oder gar getötet, wird sofort nach härteren Strafen und schärferen Waffengesetzen gefragt.
Aber für die 15.000 Alkoholtote im Jahr scheint sich niemand zu interessieren. Dabei ist der Kostenaufwand im Gesundheitssystem noch gar nicht dazu gerechnet.

Es gibt also zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder alle Drogen verbieten und strafbar machen, eben Alkohol und Tabak.
Oder Drogen frei verkäuflich machen und sie entsprechend besteuern.
Ich bin ja erst mal dafür, abschreckende Bilder auf Tabakprodukte und Alkoholprodukte zu drucken -- ich glaube in Kanada machen die das.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

> Das ist zwar alles andere als schön mit deiner Familie aber was hat das  mit z.B. dem Gelegenheitskonsument zu tun der 30 ist weder ein Problem  mit seinem Konsum noch mit seinem Leben hat aber dennoch unnötiger weiße  vom Strafrecht verfolgt wird?


Es mag zwar bei aktueller Gesetzgebung nur ein Gelegenheitskonsument sein aber wenn es frei zukaufen wäre könnte er locker einen Dauerzustand daraus machen. Es weiß zwar keiner wie er sich verhält aber so lange diese Gefahr besteht wird so bleiben wie es ist


> -Den Konsum und Schwarzmarkt verhindert es schon einmal nicht


Genau das sollte ja nicht mehr sein aber wer es nicht legal konsumieren kann wird darauf zugreifen und schon bezahlt man andere Preise und steht ev. sogar wieder vor der Beschaffungskriminalität


> -Jugendliche am Konsumieren hindert es nicht


Genau der Punkt sollte aber nach besten Wissen und Gewissen vermieden werden


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es mag zwar bei aktueller Gesetzgebung nur ein Gelegenheitskonsument sein aber wenn es frei zukaufen wäre könnte er locker einen Dauerzustand daraus machen. Es weiß zwar keiner wie er sich verhält aber so lange diese Gefahr besteht wird so bleiben wie es ist



Man könnte aber auch an die Eigenverantwortung des Menschen denken.
Alkohol gibt es auch überall zu kaufen, trotzdem ist die Zahl der Alkoholabhängigen recht stabil. Es gibt Leute, die gelegentlich trinken und gut.
Genauso wird es dann Leute geben, die gelegentlich kiffen, aber auch die Zahl wird kaum höher sein als jetzt, denn wer kiffen will, kann sich das Zeugs besorgen und wer nicht kiffen will, macht es auch nicht, egal ob er das Zeugs an der Tankstelle bekommen kann.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es mag zwar bei aktueller Gesetzgebung nur ein Gelegenheitskonsument sein aber wenn es frei zukaufen wäre könnte er locker einen Dauerzustand daraus machen. Es weiß zwar keiner wie er sich verhält aber so lange diese Gefahr besteht wird so bleiben wie es ist


Das kommt jetzt allerdings aus deiner Fantasie , wer will kann auch jetzt jeder Zeit Konsumieren macht also schon einmal keinen Sinn   außerdem ist bisher nicht bekannt das nach einer Entkriminalisierung (was anderes wird die nächste Zeit eh nicht passieren) alle auf Drogen unterwegs sind.
Entkriminalisierung in Portugal – Zwischenbilanz nach 12 Jahren | Drogen Macht Welt Schmerz
Portugal ist bisher das beste Beispiel ich glaube Zahlen/Studien aus den USA sind noch nicht viele bekannt zumindest mir nicht.
Zumal in den USA mit der Legalisierung ist es noch einmal ein ganzer schritt mehr als eine Entkriminalisierung der Konsumenten. 



> Genau das sollte ja nicht mehr sein aber wer es nicht legal konsumieren kann wird darauf zugreifen und schon bezahlt man andere Preise und steht ev. sogar wieder vor der Beschaffungskriminalität


Wie du merkst bringt ein Verbot nichts also warum dem Konsumenten noch schaden wenn er sich eh nicht davon abhalten lässt.
Das mit der Beschaffungskriminalität ist ne schwierige Sache betrifft aber nur einen minimalen Anteil an Konsumenten sonst hätten wir hier ganz andere Probleme 



> Genau der Punkt sollte aber nach besten Wissen und Gewissen vermieden werden


Und genau da ist auch der Knackpunkt wird auch im Video erwähnt die jetzige repressive Drogenpolitik macht es auch schwer an die Jugendlichen Konsumenten heranzukommen -> wenn der Konsum auffliegt gibt es nur Ärger also probiert man diesen Geheim zu halten führt nur zu mehr Problemen als Hilfe oder Aufklärung.

@Threshold 
Du magst keinen Alk kann das sein?


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Du magst keinen Alk kann das sein?



Ich vernichte ihn täglich. 

Alkohol ist ein natürlicher Prozess, es gibt auch besoffene Elefanten.
Was mich nur stört, ist dass Alkohol verharmlost wird, während Kiffen als Teufelszeugs angesehen wird.
Was aber wiederum daran liegt, dass die Gesellschaft mit Alkohol aufwächst. 
Alkohol trinken wird überall propagiert, gefördert, bejubelt und sowieso toleriert.
Wer alkoholisiert Auto fährt, sollte den Führerschein auf Lebenszeit verlieren.
Wer Kindern den Zugang zu Alkohol gewährt, sollte strafrechtlich verfolgt werden.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Tja das haben wir halt dank unserer Drogenbeauftragten so du weißt doch "Alkohol gehört zur Kultur".
Das ist eben eine der Sachen die mir gar nicht gefällt und bei einer Legalisierung von anderen Drogen nie passieren darf, dieses Werben damit  von klein auf wird man mit Alkohol konfrontiert und zwar nicht auf die gute Art wie man es befürworten sollte es wird halt nicht wie eine Droge behandelt bei Zigaretten/Tabak das gleich auch wenn nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Ich plädiere für ein alkoholfreies Oktoberfest. 
Die Grünen machen sich doch für den Veggie Day stark. Wo sind die grünen Stimmen gegen den Alkohol?
Ach ja, die saufen mit.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2016)

Nun...wäre ein "Fest" ohne Alkohol denn noch ein "Fest"?

Ein alkoholfreies Oktoberfest wäre wohl wie McDonald's ohne Burger - da würde niemand hingehen.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nun...wäre ein "Fest" ohne Alkohol denn noch ein "Fest"?
> 
> Ein alkoholfreies Oktoberfest wäre wohl wie McDonald's ohne Burger - da würde niemand hingehen.



Gut möglich macht das Fest dann irgendwie aber auch nicht besser  ein bekifftes Oktoberfest wäre zumindest ein durch und durch friedliches


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2016)

Würde dort jeder kiffen, würde die gesamte Meute nach 30 Minuten schlafend auf dem Boden liegen.
Und der gesamte Kader des FC Bayern würde nach seinem alljährlichem Besuch am nächsten Morgen durch den Dopingtest fallen und für die nächsten Jahre gesperrt werden - die Bundesliga wäre wieder spannend .

Nur wenn die für's Gras proportional dieselben Preise wie für die Maß Bier verlangen würden, dann kann einem auch ein solches Oktoberfest gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Wohl wahr auf den Wucher kann ich verzichten  aber eine lustige Vorstellung ist es alle mal und die Fressstände würde den Umsatz ihres Lebens machen


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2016)

Ich wäre ja dafür, Genussmittel - egal ob Alkohol, Zigarretten, etc., - massiv zu besteuern, ähnlich wie in den skandinavischen Ländern.

Eine Ausnahme kann man in Gaststätten und Brauhäusern machen, dort ist das Bier so schon teuer genug.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch an die Eigenverantwortung des Menschen denken.
> Alkohol gibt es auch überall zu kaufen, trotzdem ist die Zahl der Alkoholabhängigen recht stabil. Es gibt Leute, die gelegentlich trinken und gut.
> Genauso wird es dann Leute geben, die gelegentlich kiffen, aber auch die Zahl wird kaum höher sein als jetzt, denn wer kiffen will, kann sich das Zeugs besorgen und wer nicht kiffen will, macht es auch nicht, egal ob er das Zeugs an der Tankstelle bekommen kann.


Sieht man ja das es auch nicht wirklich klappt da man quasi als Minderjähriger oft etwas bekommt nur damit der Umsatz stimmt


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, Genussmittel - egal ob Alkohol, Zigarretten, etc., - massiv zu besteuern, ähnlich wie in den skandinavischen Ländern.



Ja das klingt sehr gut dann schmälert dann entweder den Gewinn oder die Leute die es sich Leisten wollen zumindest in der Theorie 

@Dr 
Dagegen sollte auch Hart vorgegangen werden keine Frage und soweit sollte es bei anderen Drogen auch nie kommen das möchte auch keiner (außer die Jugendlichen ).
Das ist auch mit einer der größten Schwachpunkte im Gesetz der Grünen gewesen die unendliche Einkaufsmenge -> Potentieller Weiterverkauf.

Das Problem ist nur wir haben im Moment auch keinen Jugendschutz daran scheint aber auch niemand etwas ändern zu wollen außer die welche eine Legalisierung befürworten 
Unsere Drogenbeauftragte schmetter das Thema Jugendschutz einfach mit "Wenn ich nicht weiß was drin ist kann ich es nicht Konsumieren" 

Hier sind auch noch einmal alle Stellungnahmen zum Kontrollgesetz der Grünen veröffentlicht: 
Deutscher Bundestag - Stellungnahmen

Anhorung zum Cannabis-Kontrollgesetz: Schriftliche Stellungnahme des DHV | Deutscher Hanfverband


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2016)

Verstehe ich euch gerade falsch, oder habt ihr gesagt dass es keinen Jugendschutz gibt bezüglich Alkohol? Also ich hab an der tanke noch nie alk an Minderjährige verkauft. Wenn einer meiner Kollegen das doch getan hat, musste er zur polizeilichen Schulung und Strafe zahlen. Bei Wiederholung sogar Arbeitsverbot. Wer ist denn in der Regel das Problem? Der Jugendliche, oder der Erwachsene Idiot der ihnen das Zeug verkauft? Die Strafen (die ihr ja abschaffen wollt) Sind einfach viel zu lasch. Würde man da deutlich härter gestraft, würde das schon bestehende System vielleicht besser funktionieren. Aber auch dann: Die Jugendlichen die meinen sich besaufen zu müssen und deren Eltern sind doch die Deppen. Hätten ihre Eltern ihnen Verantwortung beigebracht, könnten sie so viel bekommen wie sie tragen könnten und würden trotzdem nicht negativ auffallen. Wirklich alles lässt sich doch am Ende auf Erziehung und damit die Einstellung des Konsumenten reduzieren. Weder Drogen, noch Gesetze sind das Problem, sondern nur dumme Menschen.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Weder Drogen, noch Gesetze sind das Problem, sondern nur dumme Menschen.


Da mein Freund stimme ich dir zu 100% zu aber wie lösen wir die Dummheit (Gesetze helfen da nicht das wissen wir mittlerweile)?

In meinen Augen am besten mit Aufklärung und zwar bei jeglichen Drogen im Moment sind andere Drogen außer Alk und Tabak ein Tabuthema das halte ich für ein großes Problem.
Jugendschutz ist einfach ein sehr schwieriges und komplexes Thema vor allem weil die Jugend meist nicht das macht was man will 

Gerade hier auf dem Dorf ist das Harten Alk an Kinder abgeben schon fast guter Ton


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Es wird leider immer mal wieder gemacht und wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Das wäre dann die Dunkelziffer


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Da mein Freund stimme ich dir zu 100% zu aber wie lösen wir die Dummheit (Gesetze helfen da nicht das wissen wir mittlerweile)?
> 
> In meinen Augen am besten mit Aufklärung und zwar bei jeglichen Drogen im Moment sind andere Drogen außer Alk und Tabak ein Tabuthema das halte ich für ein großes Problem.
> Jugendschutz ist einfach ein sehr schwieriges und komplexes Thema vor allem weil die Jugend meist nicht das macht was man will
> ...


Also das Gesetze nicht helfen sehe ich anders. MMn sind schlicht die Strafen zu mild. Auch was du da mit Aufklärung ansprichst wundert mich. Über Alkohol wird doch auch nicht aufgeklärt. Was muss denn da auch gesagt werden? Erst ab 18 erlaubt, wer früher konsumiert macht was falsches und muss mit Ärger rechnen. Noch dazu das ganz allgemeine "Drogen können abhängig machen und die Gesundheit schädigen" und fertig. Mehr braucht es doch eigentlich nicht und diese Infos gibt's doch schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren überall zu hören und zu sehen.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

keine Ahnung was ich dazu noch schreiben soll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Einfach annehmen und als Meinung akzeptieren. Es geht hier ja nicht darum Bekehrungen zu schaffen


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2016)

Richtig. Einfach lesen und darüber nachdenken warum der Verfasser das so geschrieben hat und ob da eventuell was dran sein könnte und dann mit den eigenen Gedanken abgleichen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (19. März 2016)

Na jetzt kommen wir doch mal zum kern. Drogen, egal welcher art, wurden  doch schon immer produziert und konsumiert. Die gründe dafür sind  vielfältig.
Verbote sind von interessengruppen lanciert. Es geht  dabei nicht und ethik und moral. Es geht um knallharte profitinteressen  für ein paar wenige.
Jeder ist für sein leben selbst verantwortlich  und somit auch für seinen spaß. Mit oder ohne rauschmittel.  Kontrollieren kann es jeder selbst. Dazu braucht es keine gesetze.


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also das Gesetze nicht helfen sehe ich anders. MMn sind schlicht die Strafen zu mild. Auch was du da mit Aufklärung ansprichst wundert mich. Über Alkohol wird doch auch nicht aufgeklärt. Was muss denn da auch gesagt werden? Erst ab 18 erlaubt, wer früher konsumiert macht was falsches und muss mit Ärger rechnen. Noch dazu das ganz allgemeine "Drogen können abhängig machen und die Gesundheit schädigen" und fertig. Mehr braucht es doch eigentlich nicht und diese Infos gibt's doch schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren überall zu hören und zu sehen.



20 Jahre haft für einen Joint, yppie- 

Über Alkohol wird nicht aufgeklärt? Besuch z.B. mal Alkohol? Kenn Dein Limit!: Bewusst geniessen - im Limit bleiben! 

"Drogen können Abhängig machen und die Gesundheit schädigen" 

Ja, das kann Cola auch. Wasser kann auch die Gesundheit schädigen. Alles kann einfach die Gesundheit schädigen. Wie immer gilt: die Menge macht es aus, wann etwas schädlich ist. Abhängigkeit ist wiederrum stark vom jeweiligen Menschen abhängig, kann man nicht direkt pauschalisieren. 


Allgemein bleibst du ja schon auf einer sehr oberflächlichen Ebene in deiner Argumentationsweise, ganz nach dem Motto "Einer hat gesagt das ist verboten, dann ist das eben verboten".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

> 20 Jahre haft für einen Joint, yppie-


Wie kommst du auf das Abstellgleis? Er sieht es zwar nach jetziger Gesetzeslage als lasch an aber Grundlos gleich Lebenslänglich überschreiten was 15 Jahre bedeutet war sicherlich auch nicht gemeint. Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Länder wo man quasi noch den Kopf verlieren könnte. Er schrieb doch das er quasi in so einem Umfeld aufgewachsen ist und damit als Betroffener eben auch andere Ansichten vertritt die etwas extremer sein können.
Ich hatte nun im Leben die Möglichkeit einige Länder näher kennen zu lernen wo teilweise Canabis als Grundnahrungsmittel gehandelt wurde. Ich hatte in einer bekannteren Anbauregion jemand etwas Schrott zukommen lassen und dieser bedankte sich am nächsten Morgen mit 2 Tragetaschen voll von dem Zeugs.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Allgemein bleibst du ja schon auf einer sehr oberflächlichen Ebene in deiner Argumentationsweise, ganz nach dem Motto "Einer hat gesagt das ist verboten, dann ist das eben verboten".



Ja, denn das sorgt dafür dass ich niemandem der mich nervt einfach durch den Wolf drehe, Dein Guthaben von der Bank abhebe, oder zu schnell fahre. Einfache Regeln. 

Wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, bin ich auf sämtliche hier genannten Argumente eingegangen. Zu der Schlussfolgerung dass Drogen jeglicher Art in die freie Umlaufbahn gehören bin ich aber trotzdem noch nicht gekommen. 
Auf welchen Punkt bin ich denn deiner Meinung nach nicht tief genug eingegangen?


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, denn das sorgt dafür dass ich niemandem der mich nervt einfach durch den Wolf drehe, Dein Guthaben von der Bank abhebe, oder zu schnell fahre. Einfache Regeln.
> 
> Wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, bin ich auf sämtliche hier genannten Argumente eingegangen. Zu der Schlussfolgerung dass Drogen jeglicher Art in die freie Umlaufbahn gehören bin ich aber trotzdem noch nicht gekommen.
> Auf welchen Punkt bin ich denn deiner Meinung nach nicht tief genug eingegangen?



Wenn ich zu Hause Gras rauche, schränke ich doch kein anderes Individuum in seinem Raum ein  Also was sollen jetzt die Vergleiche mit dem Diebstahl von Geld oder dem überschreiten der Geschwindigkeitsangabe? 

Wieso sollte also der Joint zu Hause illegal sein?


----------



## Zybba (20. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also was sollen jetzt die Vergleiche mit dem Diebstahl von Geld oder dem überschreiten der Geschwindigkeitsangabe?


Den Vergleich hat er doch aufgrund der Gesetzeslage gezogen, nicht aufgrund von Einschränkungen anderer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Da würde mir nur Kiffen am Steuer einfallen. Das wäre für mich schon ein Grund den legalen Konsum zu unterbinden.


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Den Vergleich hat er doch aufgrund der Gesetzeslage gezogen, nicht aufgrund von Einschränkungen anderer.



Wozu sind Gesetze denn da? Um ein möglichst reibungsloses Gesellschaftliches Miteinander zu gewährleisten. Wo der Joint zu Hause dies verhindert, sehe ich nicht.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da würde mir nur Kiffen am Steuer einfallen. Das wäre für mich schon ein Grund den legalen Konsum zu unterbinden.



Ja aber hinter diese Argumentation steige ich ja nicht wirklich.. 

Ob jemand bekifft Auto fährt hat ja erstmal nichts damit zu tun ob Drogen erlaubt oder verboten sind. 

Der Sportschütze könnte ja auch auf einmal psychisch erkranken und um sich schießen. Soll man deswegen den Besitz von Waffen komplett verbieten? Wäre ja ebenfalls unlogisch.


----------



## efdev (20. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da würde mir nur Kiffen am Steuer einfallen. Das wäre für mich schon ein Grund den legalen Konsum zu unterbinden.



Das hat mit dem Legalisieren schon einmal nichts zu tun davon ab haben wir im Moment wahnwitzige Grenzwerte 
Abgesehen davon verliert man seinen Führerschein sogar Nüchtern was einfach völlig an jeder Logik vorbei geht.

Unsere Gerichte ignorieren auch gekonnt die Empfehlung für einen höheren Grenzwert  
Gericht behalt alten Cannabis-Grenzwert fur Fuhrerschein-Entzug bei


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da würde mir nur Kiffen am Steuer einfallen. Das wäre für mich schon ein Grund den legalen Konsum zu unterbinden.



Drogen haben im Auto nichts zu suchen, ist doch ganz einfach.
Also im Ersatzrad versteckt geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Wenn man aber nicht gerade eine Tüte assimiliert im Falle des Falles ist der Konsum gegenüber Alk nicht so leicht festzustellen.


----------



## efdev (20. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man aber nicht gerade eine Tüte assimiliert im Falle des Falles ist der Konsum gegenüber Alk nicht so leicht festzustellen.



Da die meisten Autofahrer ihre rechte nicht kennen klappt das ganz gut  
Aber wo ist das Problem bei einem Autofahrer der in keiner weiße auffällig ist?
Der könnte etwas Konsumiert haben oder nicht aber wo ist der Grund diesen zu Kontrollieren?  

Zumal es dabei eigentlich nie um direkt berauschte Leute geht, sondern meist die welche noch Abbauprodukte im Körper haben und dennoch nicht mehr Fahren dürfen das ist einfach Verrückt nicht berauschten Leuten den Führerschein zu entziehen 

Mich würde auch mal eine genauere Studie dazu interessieren wie sehr welche aktuelle Wert im Körper die Fahrtüchtigkeit beeinträchtigt das einzig mir bekannte ist der Fahrrad Test welche nicht Repräsentativ ist.

Studie bescheinigt total bekifften Fahrradfahrern Fahrtauglichkeit | Deutscher Hanfverband


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Natürlich wäre erwiesenes deutlich besser als so eine Kindergartenstudie und Gesetze wären sicherlich auch besser wenn man die gelegentlich auf den Prüfstand stellt


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man aber nicht gerade eine Tüte assimiliert im Falle des Falles ist der Konsum gegenüber Alk nicht so leicht festzustellen.



Hast du mal in einem engen Raum gekifft?
Die Klamotten stinken so dermaßen danach, das ist mehr als penetrant. 
Jeder Cop, der halbwegs aufgepasst hat, merkt das und dann gibt es neben dem Alkoholtest auch ein Drogenschnelltest im Polizeifahrzeug.
Und schon klicken die Handschellen, der Wagen wird beschlagnahmt, der Führerschein auf Lebenszeit eingezogen und weg ist die individuelle Freiheit.
Mutti fragen, ob sie einen mal wohin kutschiert, ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2016)

Mich würde ja interessieren, was passiert, wenn der Beifahrer kifft, der Fahrer aber "nüchtern" ist.

Alkohol ist immerhin nicht passiv trinkbar.


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, was passiert, wenn der Beifahrer kifft, der Fahrer aber "nüchtern" ist.
> 
> Alkohol ist immerhin nicht passiv trinkbar.



Ist er ja dann logischer Weise nicht.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, was passiert, wenn der Beifahrer kifft, der Fahrer aber "nüchtern" ist.
> 
> Alkohol ist immerhin nicht passiv trinkbar.



Dafür gibt es ja den Drogenschnelltest.
Außerdem kannst du dir auch mit Milchschnitte eine Fahne anfressen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist er ja dann logischer Weise nicht.


Eben, was dann?
Da ist wieder die Frage, generelles Cannabis-Verbot im Auto oder Cannabis-Konsum-Verbot im Auto?

Wobei ja besoffene Fahrgäste im Auto auch ein Störfaktor für den Fahrer sein können.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2016)

Ich sagte doch, Drogen haben im Auto nichts zu suchen.
Ich will auch nicht sehen, wo 5 Leute im Auto hocken und 4 sich sinnlos besaufen.
Und der mittig hinten sitzt, kriegt nichts ab.


----------



## efdev (20. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben, was dann?
> Da ist wieder die Frage, generelles Cannabis-Verbot im Auto oder Cannabis-Konsum-Verbot im Auto?
> 
> Wobei ja besoffene Fahrgäste im Auto auch ein Störfaktor für den Fahrer sein können.



Die Führerscheinstelle wird sich das schon zurecht drehen um den Fahrer zur MPU zu schicken oder anderweitig zu Missbrauchen 

@Threshold 
So einfach ist das nicht man kann der Polizei schon böse auf den Sack gehen wenn man möchte und seine Rechte kennt


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben, was dann?
> Da ist wieder die Frage, generelles Cannabis-Verbot im Auto oder Cannabis-Konsum-Verbot im Auto?
> 
> Wobei ja besoffene Fahrgäste im Auto auch ein Störfaktor für den Fahrer sein können.



Ist doch ganz einfach. 

Der Fahrer ist bei uns für sein Auto und seinen Zustand verantwortlich. Dann muss er seinen Kollegen halt sagen, raucht das Zeug nicht im Auto. 

Ich kann der Polizei ja auch nicht sagen, das in Muttis Herren-creme doch Alkohol drin war obwohl Mutti sagte in meinem Becher war keiner drin.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, Drogen haben im Auto nichts zu suchen.
> Ich will auch nicht sehen, wo 5 Leute im Auto hocken und 4 sich sinnlos besaufen.
> Und der mittig hinten sitzt, kriegt nichts ab.


Ich hab mir mal als Beifahrer ein Schlückchen aus der Pulle genehmigt, während gerade die Cops vorbeigefahren sind. Wollte mal wissen, was dann passiert.
Außer, dass der Fahrer davon nicht grade begeistert war (er war zwar nüchtern, auf Pusten hatte er aber trotzdem keinen Bock) blieb es folgenlos.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2016)

Bei uns ist letztens einer falsch herum in eine Einbahnstraße gefahren und die Cops haben das nicht mal beachtet, als sie vorbei gefahren sind.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2016)

Kannst ja mal als Fahrer Wasser in eine leere Wodkaflasche füllen und davon trinken, während ein Polizeiauto vorbeifährt.
Sollten sie dich anhalten und dementsprechend 0,0 Promille feststellen werden sie sehr wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht begeistert sein.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2016)

Das ist nicht wahr. Ich komme leider oft überhaupt nicht durch unseren Flur, ohne dass ich durch diese Wolken muss und in unserem Heizungsraum trocknet das Zeug säckeweise (also diese großen blaugrauen). Ich hab noch nie Probleme gehabt deswegen. Manchmal werden Dinge schlimmer dargestellt als sie wirklich sind.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. März 2016)

Am besten man legalisiert alle Drogen, dann sinken die Preise durch den legalen Anbau bzw. die legale Erzeugung und das Thema Drogenkriminalität wird zumindest mal eingedämmt. Dann macht man noch ne schöne Steuer drauf, aber so dass die Drogen immer noch viel billiger sind als beim Dealer um die Ecke. 

Gleichzeitig verschärft man noch die Strafen für alle Tätigkeiten die Nüchternheit erfordern, aber unter Drogeneinfluss ausgeführt werden, also Autofahren, das Bedienen von Maschinen, etc. 

Nachweislich Drogenkranke bekommen dann gesonderte Tarife bei der Krankenversicherung, haben im Falle von Organschäden keinen Anspruch auf Spenderorgane und müssen die Kosten für Behandlungen mindestens zur Hälfte selbst bezahlen, die in Folge ihres Drogenkonsums erforderlich werden. 

Es soll jeder die Drogen nehmen, die er toll findet. Sollen sich die Leute doch das Hirn wegkiffen oder sich den goldenen Schuss geben. Aber dann sollen die Junkies auch Verantwortung und Kosten für ihren Drogenkonsum übernehmen und mit harten Strafen rechnen, sollten sie dadurch andere Leute in gefahr bringen oder gar schädigen.


----------



## shadie (30. März 2016)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen. Liegt mitunter auch daran, dass ich selbst nichtmal mehr rauche oder Alkohol konsumiere.
> Weiterhin durfte ich auch schon Leute die Cannabis konsumiert haben erleben. Das ist für mich nichts positives.



sehe ich ähnlich, habe einen Freund der sich durch Gras das Leben versaut hat.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, Alkohol ist sowieso wesentlich schlimmer als Cannabis,
wenn eine "weiche Droge" verboten gehört dann ists Alkohol.

Macht aggressiv und auch stark abhängig dadurch, dass es einfach schon in der Gesellschaft verankert und akzeptiert ist.

Auf der anderen Seite kann man natürlich auch argumentieren, dass jeder Mensch für sein eigenes leibliches Wohl verantwortlich ist.


Mir geht das Thema allerdings auch  relativ stark am allerwertesten vorbei da ich weder exzessiv saufe (höchstens mal einen Kasten Bier auf 1-2 Jahre verteilt) und Kiffen oder rauchen oder dampfen oder was auch immer mache ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2016)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich darauf an, was man unter "weichen" Drogen versteht


----------



## shadie (30. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt eigentlich darauf an, was man unter "weichen" Drogen versteht



Das ist eine gute Frage.

Geht es danach wie viel Schaden eine Droge einem Körper zusetzt, dann ist Alk wohl eher weiter unten angesiedelt und harmloser.

Geht es danach wie abhängig es macht stehts ganz oben auf der Tabelle 

Schau mal bei Wikipedia rein 
Droge – Wikipedia

Und wie gesagt wenn man rein "logisch" an die Sache geht, müsste entweder Alk auch verboten werden / oder Gras ähnlich wie Alk und Kippen behandelt werden.


Aber ich betone und wiederhole, eigentlich juckt mich das nicht die Bohne  und eine Partei werde ich aus diesem Grund erst recht nicht wählen 


Gibts eigentlich schon eine neue Steuer für das zeug, was sich meine Kollegen immer in die E-Zigarette kippen?
Muss ich doch heute gleich mal nachfragen.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig verschärft man noch die Strafen für alle Tätigkeiten die Nüchternheit erfordern, aber unter Drogeneinfluss ausgeführt werden, also Autofahren, das Bedienen von Maschinen, etc.
> 
> Nachweislich Drogenkranke bekommen dann gesonderte Tarife bei der Krankenversicherung, haben im Falle von Organschäden keinen Anspruch auf Spenderorgane und müssen die Kosten für Behandlungen mindestens zur Hälfte selbst bezahlen, die in Folge ihres Drogenkonsums erforderlich werden.
> 
> Es soll jeder die Drogen nehmen, die er toll findet. Sollen sich die Leute doch das Hirn wegkiffen oder sich den goldenen Schuss geben. Aber dann sollen die Junkies auch Verantwortung und Kosten für ihren Drogenkonsum übernehmen und mit harten Strafen rechnen, sollten sie dadurch andere Leute in gefahr bringen oder gar schädigen.



Dann bitte aber auch den Alk und Tabak mit allen anderen Drogen gleichstellen so wie es sich gehört  
Ist nämlich doof als Kiffer nüchtern den Führerschein entzogen zu bekommen und die Alkis alle weiter andere in Gefahr bringen dürfen.

Ich bin übrigens gespannt was beim UN Gipfel herauskommt:
Dieser UN-Gipfel konnte das Ende des Kriegs gegen die Drogen einlauten | VICE | Deutschland

Die Länder die unter der Prohibition und War on Drugs leiden haben wohl keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Dann bitte aber auch den Alk und Tabak mit allen anderen Drogen gleichstellen so wie es sich gehört
> Ist nämlich doof als Kiffer nüchtern den Führerschein entzogen zu bekommen und die Alkis alle weiter andere in Gefahr bringen dürfen.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens gespannt was beim UN Gipfel herauskommt:
> ...



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass unter dem Begriff "Drogen" auch Alkohol und Tabak geläufig sind


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass unter dem Begriff "Drogen" auch Alkohol und Tabak geläufig sind



Bei mir schon aber als geläufig würde ich das nicht bezeichnen auch wenn es in der Schule so erklärt wurde 

Davon ab wie nah muss die Welt eigentlich dem Untergang gewesen sein bevor die Drogen verboten wurden?


----------



## Ash1983 (30. März 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> sehe ich ähnlich, habe einen Freund der sich durch Gras das Leben versaut hat.



Kannst du dazu etwas mehr erzählen?



> Mir geht das Thema allerdings auch  relativ stark am allerwertesten vorbei da ich weder exzessiv saufe (höchstens mal einen Kasten Bier auf 1-2 Jahre verteilt) und Kiffen oder rauchen oder dampfen oder was auch immer mache ich auch gar nicht.



Wieso beteiligst du dich dann an dieser Diskussion?


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wieso beteiligst du dich dann an dieser Diskussion?



Man muss also zwingend drogenabhängig sein, um zu diesem Thema eine Meinung haben zu dürfen?


----------



## shadie (30. März 2016)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Kannst du dazu etwas mehr erzählen?
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso beteiligst du dich dann an dieser Diskussion?



Weils mich einfach interessiert, wie andere Leute darüber denken


----------



## lowskill (31. März 2016)

Es interessiert dich, wie andere Leute über ein Thema denken, das dir persönlich "relativ stark am allerwertesten vorbei" geht?


----------



## shadie (31. März 2016)

lowskill schrieb:


> Es interessiert dich, wie andere Leute über ein Thema denken, das dir persönlich "relativ stark am allerwertesten vorbei" geht?



Jep hast du ein Problem damit ?


----------



## lowskill (31. März 2016)

Wenn hier einer ein Problem hat, dann sicher nicht ich...


----------



## Adi1 (31. März 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage.
> 
> Geht es danach wie viel Schaden eine Droge einem Körper zusetzt, dann ist Alk wohl eher weiter unten angesiedelt und harmloser.



Wieso greift denn ein Mensch zur Droge?

Ich trinke gerne mal zum Feierabend ein Hopfenblütengetränk 

Das entspannt, und motiviert mich auf den nächsten Tag


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2016)

Ich versuche meinen Frust zu ertrinken.  
Leider kann der gut schwimmen.


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

Drogen sind schlecht.
Keine Macht den Drogen!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich versuche meinen Frust zu ertrinken.
> Leider kann der gut schwimmen.


Ich trinke keinen Alkohol und schütte den eher weg. Leider bin ich ungeschickt und das meiste landet doch im Hals.

Auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner wird man hier nicht kommen da für ist der Mensch zu unterschiedlich wie auch die gebildete Meinung zu dem Problem.


----------



## efdev (31. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wieso greift denn ein Mensch zur Droge?



"Der Mensch will sich einfach berauschen das Leben besteht aus Rausch" hatte ich mal vor langer Zeit irgendwo gelesen/gehört blieb in der Erinnerung aber genauer nachgelesen hab ich das ganze bisher nicht  sollte ich vielleicht mal nachholen.

Edit: ist zwar schon Älter von 2011 aber Interessant bin gerade bei 20min wer mal nen Stündchen langweile hat:
nachtstudio |2 11| Erkenntnisquelle Rausch - YouTube


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. März 2016)

Warum ich kein Clausthaler trinke? 







Weil ich gerne voll bin.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (2. April 2016)

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass einige Leute meiner Meinung nach doch sehr Medienmanipuliert sind,
wo Marihuana als schlimme Droge angepriesen wird, allein schon das Wort "Droge" lässt die meisten RTL-Zuschauer erschrecken und doch haben Sie keinen blassen Schimmer,
was eine Droge ist.
Koffein ist eine Droge, ebenso Tabak, auch Schlaftabletten und die Liste könnte immer so weiter gehen.

Man sollte eher mal Aufklärung statt verblödenden "Journalismus" über dieses Thema betreiben.

Wieso werden Menschen mit AD(H)S mit Ritalin behandelt?
Eine harte Droge, die zig Nebenwirkungen hat und schädlich ist?
Aber bloß kein Cannabis, womit etliche Krankheiten behandelt werden (könnten)?

Auch denken viele an den "0815-Kiffer", wenn Sie das Wort "Drogen" hören.
Genug "Kiffer"  sind beruflich hoch angesiedelt,
können Familie etc. haben und führen ein komplett normales Leben.

Ich komm mal aufn Punkt.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich Marihuana freigeben.

Das andere, wirklich gefährliche Scheißzeug kann weg bleiben.
Wozu auch? Klar, man könnte jedem Menschen sein Eigenes lassen,
würde man jedoch jede Droge legalisieren, würden nicht nur Konsumenten gefährdet!

In meinen Augen ist Marihuana nichts schlimmes,
im Gegenteil.

Klar kann man jedem seine Meinung lassen - aber ich finde, man sollte sich erst eine Meinung über etwas bilden, wenn man weiß, wovon man spricht.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2016)

Genau das ist mMn auch schon eine verdrehte Wahrnehmung. Wird mal einen Blick auf einen Schulhof. Die gucken den ganzen Tag auf ihre Handys und sind durchaus in der Lage sich Infos zu jeglichen Drogen zu besorgen. Sich eine halbwegs objektive Meinung zu bilden ist auch ohne Erfahrung, oder entsprechendem Umfeld möglich. Dagegen kann das Fernsehen nichts tun (zumal ich das auch nicht so wahrnehme wie du).

Was wird passieren wenn Cannabis in gleichem Maße legalisiert wird wie Alkohol? In zehn Jahren haben etliche Großkonzerne tausende Menschen in anderen Ländern versklavt und unsere Supermärkte mir immer schlechterer Qualität überschwemmt. Voll mit Chemie, so wie manche Lebensmittel. Wenn man das dann raucht, ist es wahrscheinlich wie wenn man eine e-shisha kleinmalen und schnupfen würde...

Die Idee von Klink ist schon echt okay. Das Problem an dem "Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich" ist die Frage nach dem Schutz anderer. Beispielsweise Kinder in fraglichen Familien. Einer der Gründe für den Verbot von Dingen ist ja auch, dass gefährdete nicht so leicht da ran kommen sollen. Klar gibt es Wege, aber meist braucht man Beziehungen, oder muss etwas Aufwand betreiben. Ich wäre also im diesem Fall auch eher dafür einfach auch den Alkohol zu verbieten als anderes zu erlauben. 

Ich weiß gerade nicht wer es war, aber der der hier geschrieben hat dass man mit thc im Körper den Lappen weg genommen bekommt, mit all aber nicht, der soll nochmal darüber nachdenken was für Quatsch er da verbreitet.


----------



## efdev (3. April 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Das andere, wirklich gefährliche Scheißzeug kann weg bleiben.
> Wozu auch? Klar, man könnte jedem Menschen sein Eigenes lassen,
> würde man jedoch jede Droge legalisieren, würden nicht nur Konsumenten gefährdet!
> 
> ...



An dem Punkt scheinst du auch etwas zu sehr nach der allgemeinen Medienmeinung zu gehen  
Denn viele Drogen existieren nach einer Legalisierung gar nicht weil es nur "dreckige" Varianten einer eigentlich nicht soo gefährlichen Substanz sind, bei einem verantwortungsvollem Konsum ist jede Droge kein großes Problem ist die Frage ob man den Menschen zutraut einen verantwortungsvollen Konsum zu haben und/oder ihnen diesen beibringen kann die Problemkonsumenten haben wir sowieso ob Legal oder Illegal.
Wie gesagt viele Probleme entstehen eben durch die Prohibition, obwohl man allgemein glaubt es liegt an den Drogen an sich das gilt eben nicht nur für Cannabis.
Und kein Mensch redet von einer Legalisierung like Alk und Tabak mit Werbung und all dem Dreck  gehört gerade im Zuge der Legalisierung/Entkriminalisierung mit abgeschafft.
Keine weitere Droge soll demnächst im Supermarkt neben der Schokolade stehen 

Cleriker das ist kein Quatsch das ist einfach gängige Praxis wenn du Pech hast und in irgendeiner weiße mit Illegalen Drogen erwischt wurdest und die Fahrerlaubnisbehörde das Spitz kriegt darfst du ne MPU mit allem scheiß machen.
Marihuana: Die seltsame Verfolgung der nuchternen Kiffer | ZEIT ONLINE

Ist mir nicht bekannt das eben so etwas passiert wenn du mit ner Pulle Vodka oder Besoffen mit dem Taxi fährst  stattdessen darfst du bis zu einem gewissen Punkt "besoffen" fahren.
Ist auch nur eines von vielen Beispielen wollte eigentlich noch ein besseres Verlinken hab es aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was wird passieren wenn Cannabis in gleichem Maße legalisiert wird wie Alkohol? In zehn Jahren haben etliche Großkonzerne tausende Menschen in anderen Ländern versklavt und unsere Supermärkte mir immer schlechterer Qualität überschwemmt. Voll mit Chemie, so wie manche Lebensmittel. Wenn man das dann raucht, ist es wahrscheinlich wie wenn man eine e-shisha kleinmalen und schnupfen würde...


Wie kommst du drauf, dass man dafür Leute in anderen Ländern versklaven muss?
Versklavt - um den Begriff nicht zweckzuentfremden - wird von hiesigen Großkonzernen niemand, schlimmstenfalls ausgebeutet, das ist wieder was anderes.
Hanf wird auch in Deutschland angebaut und zwar legal (sich damit volldröhnen ist ja nicht das einzige "Anwendungsgebiet" der Pflanze)
Und das mit der Chemie kann man mit Auflagen regeln, Vorschriften, dass dieses und jenes nichts im Produkt zu suchen hat. Und im Supermark, wo man es leicht klauen kann, hat das auch nichts verloren.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Idee von Klink ist schon echt okay. Das Problem an dem "Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich" ist die Frage nach dem Schutz anderer. Beispielsweise Kinder in fraglichen Familien. Einer der Gründe für den Verbot von Dingen ist ja auch, dass gefährdete nicht so leicht da ran kommen sollen. Klar gibt es Wege, aber meist braucht man Beziehungen, oder muss etwas Aufwand betreiben. Ich wäre also im diesem Fall auch eher dafür einfach auch den Alkohol zu verbieten als anderes zu erlauben.


Ein Verbot ist eben Unsinn.
Dann kommt eben die geschmuggelte Ware, Schwarzgebranntes und Co. Seit dem Schengen-Abkommen wäre das auch nicht mehr so schwer.
Alkohol müsste, ebenso wie alle Arten von Genussmittel, z.B. Zigaretten, einfach massiver besteuert werden, und zwar 90%+. Das gälte natürlich auch für Cannabis, im Falle einer Legalisierung.


----------



## efdev (3. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Verbot ist eben Unsinn.
> Dann kommt eben die geschmuggelte Ware, Schwarzgebranntes und Co. Seit dem Schengen-Abkommen wäre das auch nicht mehr so schwer.
> Alkohol müsste, ebenso wie alle Arten von Genussmittel, z.B. Zigaretten, einfach massiver besteuert werden, und zwar 90%+. Das gälte natürlich auch für Cannabis, im Falle einer Legalisierung.



Aber dann würden alle Kiffen weil es günstiger als der Alk wäre  und unsere Gesellschaft würde untergehen, weil diese faulen Kiffer alle auf der Stelle die Arbeit niederlegen


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2016)

Richtig erraten! Ausbeutung klingt irgendwie zu harmlos. Ich war beruflich mal in Spanien in der Nähe einer Paprika Plantage vom Edeka Konzern. Das war eher ein Gefangenenlager! Ein drei Meter Zaun drum, Blechhütten im Inneren, kaum als Leben zu bezeichnen. 
Wenn ich mir das bei so profitablem Zeug vorstelle... 

Warum hat das im Supermarkt nichts zu suchen? Wenn es zu einem legalen Konsumgut wie Alkohol auch gemacht wird, dann liegt das entweder neben den Chips, oder an der Kasse. 

Auflagen gegen Zusätze? Schau dir Zigaretten, alkoholische Mischgetränke, oder irgendwelche anderen Lebensmittel an. Es gibt beispielsweise Marmelade und andere "Lebensmittel" in denen mehr Zusätze als alles andere zu finden sind. 


Gerade wenn es stark besteuert wird, werden die Konzerne an der Qualität des Produkts sparen und dann machen Aldi, Lidl und Co. die Preise. Also so richtig toll finde ich diesen Gedanken nicht.

efdev:
Das liegt aber daran dass es noch illegal ist! Lass dich mal mit nem Beutel voll Blutdiamanten erwischen, dann lassen dich die Bullen monatelang nicht in Ruhe, zu Recht. 
Nichtsdestotrotz hatte ich den Kommentar scheinbar falsch verstanden. Ich dachte es war gemeint dass jemand konsumiert hatte, jetzt zwar wieder für ist, aber der Nachweis von thc im Blut länger gültig ist.


----------



## efdev (3. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum hat das im Supermarkt nichts zu suchen? Wenn es zu einem legalen Konsumgut wie Alkohol auch gemacht wird, dann liegt das entweder neben den Chips, oder an der Kasse.
> 
> Auflagen gegen Zusätze? Schau dir Zigaretten, alkoholische Mischgetränke, oder irgendwelche anderen Lebensmittel an. Es gibt beispielsweise Marmelade und andere "Lebensmittel" in denen mehr Zusätze als alles andere zu finden sind.



Lässt sich ganz einfach verhindern indem nicht nur die riesigen Firmen das Anbaumonopol haben (wie es wohl schon beim Medizinischen Cannabis wird).
Ja Zusätze ist ein schwieriges Thema da man auch in den USA schon Cannabis mit Pestiziden etc. gefunden hat das sollte von vornherein ordentlich bedacht werden dann sollte es auch keine Probleme damit geben(Vielleicht setzt sich auch Bio Gras durch immerhin wächst das Zeug wie Unkraut  ).

Aber das Legal für dich bedeutet das es gleich im Supermarkt steht finde ich Interessant noch nie etwas von Coffeshops und CSC (Cannabis Social Club) ?
In Uruguay in dem gerade Legalisiert wird, soll das ganze z.B. über Apotheken laufen diese können sich für den Verkauf bewerben und ansonsten ist auch der Eigenanbau legal.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Richtig erraten! Ausbeutung klingt irgendwie zu harmlos. Ich war beruflich mal in Spanien in der Nähe einer Paprika Plantage vom Edeka Konzern. Das war eher ein Gefangenenlager! Ein drei Meter Zaun drum, Blechhütten im Inneren, kaum als Leben zu bezeichnen.
> Wenn ich mir das bei so profitablem Zeug vorstelle...


Wer ist eigentlich der Top-Produzent von Hanf weltweit? Woher beziehen die Shops in Holland ihr Zeug? Hab' da jetzt keine Zahlen im Kopf, aber du kannst das Zeug auch in Deutschland anbauen, wird auch schon lange gemacht. Hier gibt es Arbeitnehmerrechte und daran muss sich der Arbeitgeber halten.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum hat das im Supermarkt nichts zu suchen? Wenn es zu einem legalen Konsumgut wie Alkohol auch gemacht wird, dann liegt das entweder neben den Chips, oder an der Kasse.


Es gibt spezielle Läden für alles, für Bio, Asien-Produkte, Getränke, usw. Da kann man auch "Spezialläden" für Cannabis aufmachen, gibt's ja schon, siehe Holland.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Auflagen gegen Zusätze? Schau dir Zigaretten, alkoholische Mischgetränke, oder irgendwelche anderen Lebensmittel an. Es gibt beispielsweise Marmelade und andere "Lebensmittel" in denen mehr Zusätze als alles andere zu finden sind.


Nur weil die Politiker in der EU zu wirtschaftsliberal sind, um solche entsprechenden Gesetze mal zu entwerfen, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht funktionieren würde.
Die Halbe Bier kostet in Bayern, je nach Produkt, inkl. Pfand zwischen 80c und 1-Euro-nochwas, nur Oettinger ist fast so billig wie Mineralwasser. Haust du da 90 - oder meinetwegen auch 99% - Steuern drauf, ist ein Kasten Oettinger schon deutlich teurer als Augustiner (einer der teuersten Biersorten) mit 19%. 
Stell dir das mal vor.
Keine besoffenen Penner mehr an den Bahnhöfen, die könnten sich ihre Lieblingsbiersorte nicht mehr leisten.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es stark besteuert wird, werden die Konzerne an der Qualität des Produkts sparen und dann machen Aldi, Lidl und Co. die Preise. Also so richtig toll finde ich diesen Gedanken nicht.


Dafür sorgen ja die Auflagen.
Belegst du einen Konzern damit, dann darf er sein Produkt schlichtweg nicht mit Chemie strecken oder sonstwie verfuseln, damit er es billiger anbieten kann.
Dann muss er eben weniger produzieren (was ja logisch ist, denn wenn's teurer ist, kaufen es tendenziell weniger).
Nur weil es solche Auflagen derzeit nicht gibt, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht funktionieren würde, es ist alles eine Frage des Wollens.


----------



## efdev (3. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich der Top-Produzent von Hanf weltweit? Woher beziehen die Shops in Holland ihr Zeug? Hab' da jetzt keine Zahlen im Kopf, aber du kannst das Zeug auch in Deutschland anbauen, wird auch schon lange gemacht. Hier gibt es Arbeitnehmerrechte und daran muss sich der Arbeitgeber halten.



Da NL bei der Legalisierung verkackt hat ist bis auf der Verkauf durch die Shops immer noch alles Illegal das heißt das Gras was die Shops bekommen ist auch "nur" Schwarzmarkt Material mit ganz viel Pech auch gestreckt, ist zwar für Konsumenten schon einmal ein Anfang löst aber die allgemeinen Probleme nicht wirklich.

Bei Medizinischem Cannabis sieht es aber glaube anders aus z.B. wird das Cannabis für unsere Patienten in D auch aus Holland importiert, deswegen gibt es auch gerne Engpässe für Patienten, weil unsere Regierung den Anbau hier im Land nicht vorwärts kriegt.

Da steht alles wie es im Moment drüben aussieht: 
Der gesetzliche Status von Cannabis in den Niederlanden - ein Uberblick | Sensi Seeds - Der gesetzliche Status von Cannabis in den Niederlanden – ein Uberblick

Also von einer wirklichen Legalisierung ist Holland auch noch ziemlich entfernt.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ich war noch nie in Holland (gut, meine Mutter, aber die konsumiert sowas nicht), ich kenne nur das, was ich im Fernsehen oder von Bekannten höre.
Ich dachte nur, dass man dort mit dem Zeug liberaler umgeht und die Politik da eher mitspielen würde.


----------



## efdev (3. April 2016)

Die Zeiten sind wohl irgendwie zum Teil vorbei in der Schweiz soll es wohl auch mal ganz anders als Heute gewesen sein  . 
Aber so etwas halbherziges wie in Holland will ich gar nicht haben, dann lieber mehr in die Richtung wie es in den USA gemacht wird das klingt auch bei weitem Sinnvoller.

Edit: immerhin sieht man an unseren Nachbarn wie man es nicht macht


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2016)

Two-Face,
Ja richtig. Warum aber glaubst du dass all dies für ein zusätzliches, eigentlich unnötiges Rauschmittel gemacht wird, wenn es doch bisher auch nirgends umgesetzt scheint? Was macht Gras so bedeutend? Sich alles schön reden ist ja eine Sache, schaut man aber auf die Situation bei anderen Gütern, denke ich wirklich nicht, dass das so klappt.

Die Besteuerung und damit zu hohe Preise für Penner ist auch Quatsch. Eines der Argumente warum es legalisiert gehört ist ja die Beschaffung über andere Wege. Durch hohe Preise Würde das also bleiben.


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Two-Face,
> Ja richtig. Warum aber glaubst du dass all dies für ein zusätzliches, eigentlich unnötiges Rauschmittel gemacht wird, wenn es doch bisher auch nirgends umgesetzt scheint? Was macht Gras so bedeutend? Sich alles schön reden ist ja eine Sache, schaut man aber auf die Situation bei anderen Gütern, denke ich wirklich nicht, dass das so klappt.


Wieso "zusätzlich und unnötig"? Da stellt sich wieder die Frage, ob Rauschmittel überhaupt "nötig" sind.
Es gibt Leute, die würden es gern konsumieren, Geld dafür ausgeben, d.h. man kann es besteuern und der Staat verdient dran mit. Gleichzeitig hätten wir weniger arme Typen, die im Knast landen, nur weil sie was von dem Zeug mal besaßen oder damit (_nur_ damit) gedealt haben. Es gibt einen populären Jugendrichter hier in Deutschland, der hat über das Thema erst kürzich ein Buch gerschrieben:Kiffen und Kriminalitat: Der Jugendrichter zieht Bilanz: Amazon.de: Andreas Muller: Bucher



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Besteuerung und damit zu hohe Preise für Penner ist auch Quatsch. Eines der Argumente warum es legalisiert gehört ist ja die Beschaffung über andere Wege. Durch hohe Preise Würde das also bleiben.


Das mit den Pennern war auch leicht ironisch gemeint.
Aber Quatsch ist es nicht - wieso auch? Alkohol jedweder Art, Zigaretten, Cannabis - alles "unnötige" () Rauschmittel, das kann man also ruhig drastischer besteuern. Ich wär' dafür auch andere Sachen mit einer saftigeren Steuer zu versehen, die aber in andere Kategorien fallen und nicht das Thema hier sind.


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (7. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> An dem Punkt scheinst du auch etwas zu sehr nach der allgemeinen Medienmeinung zu gehen
> Denn viele Drogen existieren nach einer Legalisierung gar nicht weil es nur "dreckige" Varianten einer eigentlich nicht soo gefährlichen Substanz sind, bei einem verantwortungsvollem Konsum ist jede Droge kein großes Problem ist die Frage ob man den Menschen zutraut einen verantwortungsvollen Konsum zu haben und/oder ihnen diesen beibringen kann die Problemkonsumenten haben wir sowieso ob Legal oder Illegal.


Tatsache, genau an Problemkonsumenten habe ich beim schreiben dieses Satzes gedacht.
Das Problem meiner Meinung nach ist ja, das es praktisch auf jeden Fall welche geben wird.


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

Steckdosenleiste schrieb:


> Tatsache, genau an Problemkonsumenten habe ich beim schreiben dieses Satzes gedacht.
> Das Problem meiner Meinung nach ist ja, das es praktisch auf jeden Fall welche geben wird.



Klar wie sollte es auch nicht welche geben  auch Drogen haben wie Medikamente Wirkung und Nebenwirkungen das sind dann schon einmal die ersten "Problemkonsumenten" eben die welche eine Droge nicht vertragen, hinzu kommen die mit einem "ungesunden" Konsummuster und damit ihr Leben zerstören --> kann mir eigentlich egal sein ist deren Leben und ein Verbot wird das nicht verhindern oder verbessern --> Das Verbot alleine führt schon zu vielen Problemen die betroffene haben statt ihnen zu Helfen.

Noch dazu ist es immer noch die absolute Minderheit die ein ernsthaftes Problem haben mit ihrem Drogenkonsum und ihr leben dadurch negativ beeinflusst wird --> warum an einem Verbot festhalten das der Mehrheit schadet statt hilft?


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2016)

Jetzt hast du wieder etwas getan, dass mich nicht nur tierisch aufregt, sondern auch schlicht weg falsch ist! Belege doch jetzt bitte zu allererst mal deine absolute Aussage, dass es "der Mehrheit schadet". Genau derartiges Verhalten lässt deine teilweise sinnigen aussagen plötzlich wie das Gerede eines bockiges Kindes wirken. Zusammen mit der Tatsache dass du keinen Unterschied darin siehst ob die Drogen in einem friedlichen, gemütlichen Umfeld (Portugal), oder just gerade eben auf dem weg zum zweitjob unter Dauerstress konsumiert werden, wirkt das irgendwie als würdest du nur über die positiven, nicht aber die negativen Aspekte Gedanken machen. 

Mein Beispiel mit den Geschwindigkeit'sbegrenzungen trifft hier wieder ganz gut. Theoretisch bräuchten wir dergleichen überhaupt nirgends, wenn die Menschen Verantwortung und Rücksichtnahme walten lassen würden. Tun aber sehr viele nicht, deshalb werden alle gegängelt um viele zu schützen. Bei den verboten von Drogen ist es nichts anderes. Klar werden immer einige das Nachsehen haben, aber warum überhaupt erst riskieren? Was auf der einen Seite Menschen helfen könnte, Gefährte wieder andere. Wie belegt man dass es sich lohnt die Situation zu ändern?


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

Das es der Mehrheit schadet meine ich damit das viele Probleme erst durch die Verfolgung entstehen und war nicht auf die Drogen an sich bezogen sonder gesamt Gesellschaftlich.

Viele Dinge die das Leben eines Menschen zerstören können haben wir erst durch die Verfolgung (meist der Konsumenten nicht die Dealer auch wenn die Polizei immer das Gegenteil behauptet  )

Streckmittel sind theoretisch bei Kontrollierter Abgabe und Kontrolle des Anbaus (mal auf Cannabis bezogen) kein Problem --> eine Gesundheitliche Gefahr weniger und das gilt auch für andere Drogen nicht nur Cannabis viele Ersatzdrogen die nur auf der eigentliche Droge basieren oder eine ähnliche Wirkung mit ganz anderen Folgen haben würde es vielleicht gar nicht geben wenn die eigentliche Droge erreichbar wäre.

Bei Cannabis z.B. diese Legal-Highs oder wie die heißen du glaubst doch nicht das es so ein schmarrn geben würde wenn Cannabis nicht verboten wäre?

Die Strafverfolgung bringt eben gerade für Konsumente in erster Linie nur Probleme mit sich --> Im Taxi mit Gras erwischt (Marihuana: Die seltsame Verfolgung der nuchternen Kiffer | ZEIT ONLINE) --> Fahrerlaubnisbehörde meldet sich und das passiert nicht selten das ist einfach einfach ein riesiges Problem für viele Menschen(und deren Leben), zumal es meist nicht die berauschten Fahrer trifft sonder völlig nüchterne Menschen.

Und dann kommen eben noch die "Probleme" auf Behördlicher Seite hinzu --> Unmengen nutzlose Arbeit für Polizisten die am eigentliche Problem überhaupt nichts ändert und keinem Hilft.
Zigtausend Stunden Polizeieinsatz gegen Drogenhandel am Gorli ohne Effekt | Berliner Zeitung

Und das sieht bestimmt nicht nur in Berlin so aus 

Das System so wie es jetzt ist Funktioniert eben einfach nicht das sollte auch dir klar sein, also muss man einen anderen Lösungsansatz finden um die Probleme die aus dem direkten Konsum von Drogen (und nicht erst durch die Verfolgung) entstehen entgegen zu Wirken da ein Verbot anscheinend nicht den gewünschten Effekt bringt sondern die Sache noch schlimmer gemacht hat.

Eine Frage noch an dich Cleriker wie haben wir es eigentlich Geschafft vor dem Verbot als Menschheit und Gesellschaft zu überleben? 
Immerhin gibt es viele Drogen nicht erst seit Gestern Cannabis ist Uralt und abgesehen von einer Droge auch eine Nutzpflanze, die moderne Gesellschaft ist bestimmt nicht die erste die mit der Psylocibin aus Pilzen in Kontakt gekommen ist.

Noch eine Interessanter Beitrag vom SWR 
SWR Mediathek - odysso - Wissen im SWR - Die Wahrheit uber Drogen


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2016)

Neben der ganzen Legalitätsgeschichte im Allgemeinen sollte übrigens auch mal den Strafbereich im Straßenverkehr anpassen.
Momentaner Stand:
Ich darf vor meiner Fahrt zur Arbeit ca. 2 Bier trinken, werde angehalten, ich puste, 0,3 Promille, keine Strafe.
Ich rauche am Sonntag einen Joint, werde Dienstag (rauschfrei) angehalten, Pipitest färbt sich blau, Blutabnahme zeigt 1,1 Nanogramm THC, Führerschein wird eingezogen, MPU wird zur Wiedererlangung eingefordert!



> *Wird man das erste Mal erwischt*, drohen ein Bußgeld von 500 Euro, ein  Punkt in Flensburg und ein einmonatiges Fahrverbot. *Außerdem wird eine  medizinisch psychologische Untersuchung (MPU) verordnet*. Im Volksmund  als „Idiotentest“ bezeichnet, soll diese korrekt bezeichnete  „Begutachtung der Fahreignung“ wie der Name schon sagt, Auskunft darüber  erteilen, ob der im berauschten Zustand gefahrene Verkehrsteilnehmer  zum Führen eines Fahrzeuges geeignet ist.


Quelle: Drogenverstosse – aktueller Bussgeldkatalog Drogen 2 16

--> da passt etwas nicht, übrigens weiß das auch die Politik.......aber die will es nicht ändern. Dabei geht es auch nicht um die Verkehrssicherheit, sondern um die abschreckende Wirkung, man will damit Konsum im Allgemeinen unterbinden.


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

@aloha84
Da wirst du kein Glück haben die Grenzwertkomission die einen Grenzwert von 3 Nanogramm empfohlen hat wurde einfach ignoriert 
3 ng/ml THC statt 1 ng:Grenzwert- kommission unter Daldrup legt neue Empfehlung fur Trennungsvermogen vor! - Bundesweite Mandatsubernahme: Betaubungsmittelrecht, Strafrecht, Fuhrerscheinsachen

>> Nachweiszeiten von THC >>  Grune Hilfe Netzwerk e.V.  >> Blog Archive  >> Webseite des Selbsthilfenetzwerks zu Hanf, Cannabis im Fuhrerscheinrecht, MPU und Drogen, Drogenpolitik in Deutschland und Europa

Dazu ist auch die Studie mit dem Fahrradfahren ganz interessant leider nicht Repräsentativ da zu wenige Teilnehmer aber größere Studien will man ja nicht machen könnte ja was anderes herauskommen als der Mortler lieb ist 
Nuchtern oder bekifft: Fahrradfahren bleibt immer gleich leicht › ze.tt


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2016)

Sie können den Grenzwert von mir auch aus so lassen aber:
Wenn ich sichtlich nicht benebelt bin (Nasenspitzentest, Pupillen reagieren normal, ich kann auf gerader Linie gehen, Unauffällig gefahren), kann es nicht sein das meine Fahrtüchtigkeit per se in Frage gestellt wird.
500€ --> OK!
1 Monat Fläppen weg --> OK!
MPU --> nicht OK!

Um das nochmal ein bisschen zu Überspitzen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr X, sie wurden mit 0,7 Promille erwischt, das ist nicht gut, bitte zahlen sie die Strafe und gehen sie einen Monat zu Fuß. mfg"

"Sehr ungeehrter Herr Y, sie wurden mit 1,1 ng THC angehalten, sie sind ein verlauster Drogenabhängiger, welcher nicht im Stande ist ein Fahrzeug zu führen. Wenn sie etwas Gegenteiliges behaupten, werden sie die MPU nicht bestehen!!!! kfg."


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

Die Verfolgung die eben abseits der Straße weniger geworden ist hat sich halt verlagert  
Die Schweizer mache es noch doller da sollen Beamte demnächst ohne Test Drogenfahrten erkennen  20 Minuten - Polizist soll mit blossem Auge Kiffer erkennen - Ostschweiz 

Keine Ahnung wie bekannt das hier ist aber abgesehen vom DHV und Schildower Kreis gibt es jetzt auch in D noch LEAP (law enforcement against prohibition) also auch die haben wohl erkannt das hier was nicht stimmt und das jetzige System keinen Sinn ergibt.
Manifest - Law Enforcement Against Prohibition Deutschland


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2016)

In der Schweiz müsste der Grenzwert bei 3-5ng liegen, bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher.

Wie gesagt, das mit der MPU müsste halt nicht sein, das ist Käse.
Vergleichbar z.B.: Man trinkt sich Samstags einen an, und Donnerstag wird bei der Polizeikontrolle *der Leberwert* gemessen, "Oh erhöht! Sie sind Alkoholiker, und ihr Führerschein ist weg!"........"Aber ich bin doch nüchtern?!" --> "Belügen sie sich nur selbst!" -_-


----------



## Andregee (8. April 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Am besten man legalisiert alle Drogen, dann sinken die Preise durch den legalen Anbau bzw. die legale Erzeugung und das Thema Drogenkriminalität wird zumindest mal eingedämmt. Dann macht man noch ne schöne Steuer drauf, aber so dass die Drogen immer noch viel billiger sind als beim Dealer um die Ecke.
> 
> Gleichzeitig verschärft man noch die Strafen für alle Tätigkeiten die Nüchternheit erfordern, aber unter Drogeneinfluss ausgeführt werden, also Autofahren, das Bedienen von Maschinen, etc.
> 
> ...


Na dann hoffen wir mal, das du deine Gesundheit noch nie gefährdet hast und sei es auch nur durch zu schnelles Auto fahren, Rad fahren skaten oder was auch immer, wo man sich schnell mal die Haxen bricht. Denn wenn man deine Gedanken weiter spinnt, kann man das Versicherungswesen komplett einmotten. Ansonsten Stimme ich dir zu. Wer Drogen konsumieren möchte, tut dieses eh und die Kosten der Bekämpfung, die man einsparen könnte, wären viel sinnreicher in Aufklärung, allgemeine Bildung und berufliche Perspektiven investiert, denn eine Jugend, die nicht im beruflichen Abseits steht, verspürt auch weniger Verlangen, sich wegzubeamen.


----------



## efdev (8. April 2016)

Da ist halt die Frage wo man die Grenzen zieht bei selbstschädigendem Verhalten und ja dazu kann vieles gehören z.B. Sport auch die "falsche" Arbeit könnte man dazu zählen, das ist ein Bereich da möchte ich keine Grenzen ziehen müssen was in Ordnung ist und was nicht.
Wobei sich in einer sozialen Gesellschaft die Frage eigentlich nicht stellen sollte wer Hilfe braucht --> bekommt diese unabhängig der Umstände.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2016)

Ja und wer bitte entscheiden wer Hilfe braucht? Ich für meinen Teil bin da eher streng. Wenn ich z.B. jemandem sage er soll irgendwo nicht anfassen weil das gefährlich ist, er tut dies aber trotzdem... dann kann das ein völlig fremder, ein Kollege, Nachbar, bester Kumpel, oder mein eigener Vater sein. Passiert ihm dabei was, helfe ich ihm nicht mehr. Ich hab ihn gewarnt und wer mir zeigt dass ihn meine Meinung einen Dreck Wert ist, der muss die Konsequenzen tragen. 
Also wenn jemand Probleme mit kaputter Existenz hat weil er etwas konsumiert das (zurecht oder nicht ist egal) verboten ist, dann wusste er vorher um die möglichen Folgen und hat seine Entscheidung getroffen. Nicht zur Hilfe berechtigt mMn! 

Mal so nebenbei... was macht das Zeug eigentlich so lange im Körper? Ich mein... wenn man mal schaut wie Alkohol einem zusetzen kann und wie schnell der komplett verschwunden ist, dann muss Gras den Körper schon irgendwie beeinträchtigen, denn sonst wäre es schneller abgebaut.


----------



## efdev (9. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei... was macht das Zeug eigentlich so lange im Körper? Ich mein... wenn man mal schaut wie Alkohol einem zusetzen kann und wie schnell der komplett verschwunden ist, dann muss Gras den Körper schon irgendwie beeinträchtigen, denn sonst wäre es schneller abgebaut.



Steht glaube oben in einem meiner Links, hat überhaupt nichts mehr mit Beeinträchtigung zu tun die Abbaustoffe z.B. lagern sich einfach im Fett ein und werden über längere Zeit kontinuierlich abgeben.
Aber hier noch einmal ein Link da steht alles genauer drin: Drugcom: Topthema: Was beim Kiffen im Körper passiert
>> Nachweiszeiten von THC >>  Grune Hilfe Netzwerk e.V.  >> Blog Archive  >> Webseite des Selbsthilfenetzwerks zu Hanf, Cannabis im Fuhrerscheinrecht, MPU und Drogen, Drogenpolitik in Deutschland und Europa

Das mit dem Nachweis über Haare hingegen ist veraltet und mittlerweile nicht mehr Aktuell gab einen Versuch dazu das Substanzen die im Haar gefunden werden nicht Zwangsweise konsumiert werden mussten.

Zu Cannabis im Straßenverkehr hier auch noch ganz interessant:
Cannabis im Strassenverkehr - Unfalle durch Drogenkonsum | Deutscher Hanfverband


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2016)

Diese ungleiche Behandlung finde ich zwar auch mehr als fraglich, aber trotzdem gut. Fraglich ist für mich warum man mit Alkohol so geringe Strafen bekommt. Gut finde ich, daß bei illegalen Substanzen hart geahndet wird. Deswegen auch mein Beispiel von vorhin mit der Hilfe. Keiner muss Cannabis konsumieren. Wenn jemand Also damit erwischt wird, so hat er bewusst mindestens ein Gesetz übertreten und damit eventuelle Folgen akzeptiert. Wenn jemand also der Konsum von etwas illegalen wichtiger ist als die Sicherheit ungeschoren zu bleiben, dann darf er sich mMn nicht über die Konsequenzen beschweren. 
Allein schon die Tatsache dass jemandem Gras wichtiger ist als sein Führerschein, deutet für mich darauf hin das bei ihm was nicht stimmt. Wenn er das also in Kauf nimmt, was würde er noch akzeptieren? Kann man von diesem Menschen mit Gewissheit sagen, dass er nie das Wohl anderer gefährden würde um seinem Verlangen nachzukommen? Wohl kaum? Das ist es auch was vielen nicht betroffenen Angst macht. Wenn die Droge wichtiger ist als die Selbsterhaltung, wie sieht es dann erst bei Dritten aus?


----------



## efdev (9. April 2016)

Mit deiner verqueren Logik komme ich irgendwie nicht klar  vielleicht Antworte ich später nochmal


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2016)

Warum denn verquer?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

Generell hat beides im Straßenverkehr zu suchen. Das Canabis härter betraft ist ja klar weil es eine illegale Substanz ist auch ist es nicht leicht einen Bekifften herauszufiltern da die ja keine Fahne haben


----------



## Andregee (9. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum denn verquer?


Weil du pauschalisierst und wenn man das ganze weiterspinnt, müsste man jedem der mit einem Kasten Bier vom Getränkeshop kommend gestoppt wird, den Führerschein entziehen. Die Gründe für die Legalität von Alkohol und Illegalität von Thc unterliegen keiner Sicherheits-oder Gesundheitslogik. Und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass einem Kiffer eventuell anfallende Gesundheitskosten auferlegt werden müssen, dann hoffe ich doch, das dir die Folgen eines solchen Denkens bekannt sind, denn die Grenzen sind da äußerst flexibel und diese werden mit Sicherheit nicht an einer dir genehmen Position gezogen und irgendwann herrschen hier Verhältnisse wie in den USA, wo einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung lebenswichtige Behandlungen verwehrt bleiben. Ich glaube nicht das du 100% regelkonform durchs Leben gehst, denk mal drüber nach was es bedeutet, wenn man dir mal eine Geschwindigkeitkeitsüberschreitung 15km/h Nachwies und dir infolge dessen bei einem Crash die kostenlose von der Versicherung gedeckte Behandlung verwehrt. Ich sage es deutlich, Drogen haben im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen und wenn mir jemand unter Drogeneinfluss einen Schaden zufügen würde, dem würde ich wenn es drauf ankommt hart anpacken, mir hat schon einmal ein volltrunkener das Auto zerstört und wollte dann fliehen, woran ich ihn gehindert habe.  Das darf aber nicht dazu führen, das man elementar wichtige Versicherungsleistungen zum Wohl aller durch Polemisierung und Stigmatisierung teilweise abschafft. Was würde als nächstes folgen,  wöchentliche Gewuchtskontrollen und die Überwachung des Nahrungsmittelkonsumes? Isst du Chips, trinkst Cola, oder treibst du regelmäßig Sport? Es finden sich sicher auch in deinem Leben Gründe, dir eine Mitschuld einen eventuellen Krankheiten einzuräumen. Mit einer start eingeschränkten Sichtweite, ist einem die Tragweite solchen Denkens wohl nicht bewusst. Das ganze hat ja schon bestens bei der Einführung von Alg 2 oder kurz Hartz 4 funktioniert. Man vermittelt dem nicht betroffenen Volk, das die entsprechenden Protagonisten für Ihr Schicksal eigenverantwortlich sind, man müsse erst fordern und würde dann fördern weil sonst einfach keine Motivation zur Aufnahme einer Werktätigkeit vorhanden ist und setzt so massive Sozialkürzungen ohne nennenswerten Widerstand der werktätigen Bevölkerung durch und schickt damit Menschen in eine nicht selbst verantwortete Armut am sozialen Abgrund, da ihnen aus den verschiedensten Gründen trotz Motivation der Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt verwehrt bleibt und sei es nur durch Krankheit, während die Gutachter der Rentenkasse alles dafür tun jegliche gesundheitliche Beschwerden abzuerkennen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

Es hat halt jeder so seine Meinung zu einem bestimmten Thema aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Man kann dafür, dagegen sein oder es tolerieren aber Bekehrungen sind eher der Fall für die Kirche


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2016)

Andregee!? Wo bitte sage ich dies? Wo behaupte ich dass es gut sei jemandem etwas zu kürzen? Ich sage ganz klipp und klar: wenn ich vor einem Schild stehe auf dem steht Stopp und ich halte nicht an und es passiert etwas, dann ist das meine eigene Schuld und zwar zu 100 Prozent. Wenn jemand mir sagt ich solle mir nicht die Birne weg pusten weil ich dann sterben kann, dann ist es meine Wahl was ich daraus mache. Wenn ich in einem Land geboren bin und freiwillig weiterhin lebe in dem Cannabis illegal ist und ich werde mit Rückständen erwischt und bestraft, wessen Schuld ist es dann? Wenn man so wie du die Konsequenzen kennt, wo ist das Problem doch einfach fünf Minuten damit auseinander zu setzen und zu entscheiden? Ist es mir die möglichen Konsequenzen wert, oder nicht? Bei Nein nehme ich es nicht und halte mich fern. Bei ja, halte ich im Falle eines Problems eben auch ohne zu mucken die andere Wange hin und stehe zu meiner Wahl.

Das was du da oben schreibst ist überemotionalisiert und nicht objektiv. 

Und extra für dich, um das nochmal klar zu stellen: bevor ich etwas sage/schreibe denke ich sehr gründlich nach. Wenn ich also sage dass man Cannabis nicht "braucht", dann hab ich auch überlegt was wäre wenn ich z.B. morgen an Krebs erkranken würde. Ich stehe zu meinen Aussagen. Allerdings empfinde ich mich nicht aus das wichtigste Zahnrad im Uhrwerk und setze mich regelmäßig mit solchen Fragen auseinander. Vor dem Tot habe ich keine Angst. Für mich kann der kommen wann er will und trotzdem (um zu begründen warum ich augenscheinlich abschweife) halte ich mich an Regeln. Obwohl mir egal ist wie lange ich lebe, halte ich mich an Tempolimits, baller nicht rum, prügel mich nicht ständig und und und. Eben weil man das nicht tut. Das reicht mir als Grund. Alles ändern, damit es mir besser in den Kram passt? Nö!


----------



## Andregee (11. April 2016)

Du glaubst also das jegliche Gesetze absolut korrekt in ihrer Fassung und Umsetzung sind und wenn nun der Kannabiskonsum legalisiert wird und vernünftige Grenzwerte dafür eingeführt werden, was passiert dann in deiner Gedankenstruktur.?  Die aktuelle Lage äußert sich so, das die Personen für etwas bestraft werden, das nicht nicht einmal begangen haben. Hast du auch gelesen, das das Bundesverfassungsgericht das Vorgehen der Behörden als rechtswidrig eingestuft hat und diese dennoch weiterhin so verfahren? Wie gehst du mit deinem Rechtsempfinden damit um? In einer von Lobbyismus durchdrungenen Politik komplett die moralische Vollkommenheit der Regelschaffung zu glauben halte ich für ziemlich naiv. Und in einem Punkt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dein Vorstellungsvermögen nicht dazu ausreicht, welche Bedeutung eine Krebserkrankung auf dein Leben ausüben kann und was es bedeutet, wenn die Nahrungsaufnahme ohne Thc Konsum scheinbar unmöglich ist. Ich möchte nicht in eine solche Situation kommen und ich erlaube mir nicht im geringsten ein Urteil darüber, wie man in einer solchen Situation zu verfahren hat, weiß aber das mir die Rechtslage herzlich egal wäre, wenn es etwas gäbe, das mir helfen könnte. Sicherlich würde ich dann kein Auto mehr fahren, genau wie ich die Null Promille Grenze propagiere, aber das mir dann aufgrund dessen der Führerschein entzogen wird, den ich nach der eventuellen Genesung brauchen würde, hat das für nichts mit Recht zu tun besonders in Anbetracht dessen das das das Verfassungsgericht wie erwähnt dieses als nicht gesetzteskonform betrachtet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grozz (11. April 2016)

Gras ist doch bloß nicht legalisiert weil die Pharmaindustrie dann weniger Geld macht. Überlegt doch mal es geht immer um Geld. Wo ist Gras denn schädlich? Ich bin für die Legalisierung aus dem einfachen Grund weil es nur Vorteile hat für den Staat. Man erlaubt den Eigenanbau bis maximal 3 Pflanzen alles darüber muss beim "Grasamt" benantragt werden und wird dann stichprobenartig Kontrolliert das Hygienevorschriften eingehalten werden. Am Steuer hat es nichts zu suchen genauso wenig wie Alkohol. Sollte jemand am Steuer kiffen dann Führerschein weg. Aber keine MPU das ist reine Abzocke. Gras kann man dann legal kaufen ab 18 in Coffeeshops und das wird versteuert. 
Die Coffeeshops werden stark kontrolliert das Jugendliche nicht daran kommen. 
Sowas wie. Sonntag abend nen Joint geraucht zum Entspannen und Mittwoch in ne Kontrolle = Führerschein weg weil man unter Drogeneinfluss stand. Obwohl man nichtmal mehr was merkt davon. Muss aufhören.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Du glaubst also das jegliche Gesetze absolut korrekt in ihrer Fassung und Umsetzung sind und wenn nun der Kannabiskonsum legalisiert wird und vernünftige Grenzwerte dafür eingeführt werden, was passiert dann in deiner Gedankenstruktur.?  Die aktuelle Lage äußert sich so, das die Personen für etwas bestraft werden, das nicht nicht einmal begangen haben. Hast du auch gelesen, das das Bundesverfassungsgericht das Vorgehen der Behörden als rechtswidrig eingestuft hat und diese dennoch weiterhin so verfahren? Wie gehst du mit deinem Rechtsempfinden damit um? In einer von Lobbyismus durchdrungenen Politik komplett die moralische Vollkommenheit der Regelschaffung zu glauben halte ich für ziemlich naiv. Und in einem Punkt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass dein Vorstellungsvermögen nicht dazu ausreicht, welche Bedeutung eine Krebserkrankung auf dein Leben ausüben kann und was es bedeutet, wenn die Nahrungsaufnahme ohne Thc Konsum scheinbar unmöglich ist. Ich möchte nicht in eine solche Situation kommen und ich erlaube mir nicht im geringsten ein Urteil darüber, wie man in einer solchen Situation zu verfahren hat, weiß aber das mir die Rechtslage herzlich egal wäre, wenn es etwas gäbe, das mir helfen könnte. Sicherlich würde ich dann kein Auto mehr fahren, genau wie ich die Null Promille Grenze propagiere, aber das mir dann aufgrund dessen der Führerschein entzogen wird, den ich nach der eventuellen Genesung brauchen würde, hat das für nichts mit Recht zu tun besonders in Anbetracht dessen das das das Verfassungsgericht wie erwähnt dieses als nicht gesetzteskonform betrachtet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Erstens... wo habe ich das von dir im ersten Satz genannte geschrieben? Dichte mir bitte nicht dauernd Dinge dazu. 
Zweitens... wenn es erlaubt wird, ist doch alles gut und es gibt auch kein Theater mehr. Ich hab mich doch nirgends gegen Gras ausgesprochen. Ich sage nur dass so lange es nicht legalisiert ist, Jeder der es trotzdem konsumiert auch mit einer eventuellen Strafe rechnen muss und diese dann zu akzeptieren hat. Erst ein Gesetz übertreten und sich dann aufregen ist einfach dumm! Man fährt ja schließlich auch nicht in den Urlaub in fremde Länder und beschwert sich dass man nich unbegrenzt schnell auf der rechten Spur fahren darf. 

Und was den Krebs angeht: du kennst eben meine Familiengeschichte nicht. Ich kann sehr sehr gut einschätzen was ich da geschrieben hab. Dass ich so etwas nicht unbedacht schreibe hab ich auch erklärt. Wenn du das also nicht einzuschätzen weißt, ist das deine Sache, ich weiß leider halbwegs wovon ich spreche.

Wir driften übrigens ab. Ich empfinde Gras jedenfalls nicht als nötig und so lange das so ist bin ich der Meinung dass wenn jemand bewusst Gesetze übertritt, er auch die Strafe zu akzeptieren hat. Sollte es legalisiert werden ist es sicherlich gut für manche und ich gönne es ihnen. Im Moment aber auf Gesetze schimpfen deren Einhaltung ein Kinderspiel sein sollte, das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Andregee (12. April 2016)

Ich fasse zusammen.
Du gestehst dem Kannabiskonsumenten die alleinige Schuld für den Führerscheinverlust  zu mit diesen Worten 





> Ich sage ganz klipp und klar: wenn ich vor einem Schild stehe auf dem steht Stopp und ich halte nicht an und es passiert etwas, dann ist das meine eigene Schuld und zwar zu 100 Prozent. Wenn jemand mir sagt ich solle mir nicht die Birne weg pusten weil ich dann sterben kann, dann ist es meine Wahl was ich daraus mache. Wenn ich in einem Land geboren bin und freiwillig weiterhin lebe in dem Cannabis illegal ist und ich werde mit Rückständen erwischt und bestraft, wessen Schuld ist es dann? Wenn man so wie du die Konsequenzen kennt, wo ist das Problem doch einfach fünf Minuten damit auseinander zu setzen und zu entscheiden?



und akzeptierst ebenso das Verfahren der deutschen Behörden, den Konsumenten die nicht beim führen eines PKW ertappt wurden, den Füherschein zu entziehen und das   auf bloßen Verdacht hin, da diese es ja auch tun könnten, wenn sie den eigenen PKW benutzen und das obwohl das Bundesverfassungsgericht diese Verfahren als verfassungswidrig eingestuft hat, willst aber gleichzeitig in Abrede stellen, das man dir darlegt, das deine Art von Rechtsempfinden etwas weltfremd ist. Mit deinen Worten hast du klar zur Schau gestellt, das du der Ansicht bist, wer kifft, dem gehört der Führerschein entzogen, egal ob er unter Drogeneinfluss am Steuer sitzt oder nicht, du billigst die aktuelle Verfahrensweise damit. Somit dichte ich nichts hinzu sondern intepretiere deine Worte auf die einzige Art und Weise, die diese zulassen. Wer mit THC im Blut am Steuer erwischt wird, dem gehört der Führerschein entzogen ohne wenn und aber, ich verspüre auch kein Verlangen von einem dauerbreiten über den Haufen gefahren zu werden, aber die Verurteilung auf einen bloßen Verdacht hin hat ganz allgemein nichts in einem Rechtsstaat zu suchen, denn wo zieht man die Grenze? Ich halte hier kein Plädoyer für Kiffer, denn ich liebe es bei klarem Gedanken sein zu können, senil und debil wird man noch früh genug, aber diese Art der "Rechtssprechung" würde ich bestenfalls als Rechtsbeugung betrachten. Was folgt als nächstes, eine Mordanklage, da man ein Messer in der Hosentasche bei sich trägt. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Film Minority Report, aber da gab es wenigstens verlässliche Vorhersagen der Zukunft. Vielleicht hat man mit den aktuellen Verfahren sogar das ein oder andere potentielle Verkehrsopfer verschont, aber wenn man diese Gedanken ausbaut, gehört jede Person die bisher einmal straffällig war, ZEit ihres Lebens hinter Gitter, da aufgrund eines deutlich erhöhten Risikopotentials  nicht auszuschließen ist, das diese wieder rückfällig werden.
Deine Familiengeschichte kenne ich nicht, ich weiß aber persönlich, was es heißt, dem Tod ins Auge zu sehen, das ist noch mal eine ganz andere Geschichte, als jemanden in seinem Werdegang beim sterben zu begleiten und ich kann dir genau sagen, das ein Mensch am Scheideweg seine eigenen Ansichten, sofern er sie zuvor noch so gut überdacht haben mag, ganz schnell über den Haufen wirft.


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

für mich : Bekifft rum laufen okay. Soll jeder machen wie er denkt. Aber nicht fahren.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2016)

Sowas kann man zu Hause machen.
Ich will weder einen bekifften noch einen betrunkenen in der Stadt sehen, wenn ich gerade mit meiner Frau am Bummeln bin oder so.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas kann man zu Hause machen.
> Ich will weder einen bekifften noch einen betrunkenen in der Stadt sehen, wenn ich gerade mit meiner Frau am Bummeln bin oder so.



Naja der Bekiffte bewegt sich meist eh nicht weit vom Kifferplatz weg oder man merkt nicht das er bekifft ist  abgesehen davon ist bekifft nicht gleich bekifft jemand der 1 Bier getrunken hat ist auch nicht gleich Betrunken


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

Bin ich auch der Meinung. Also jemanden der Gras raucht erkennt man eigentlich nur an den Roten augen und vielleicht permanenten Grinsen mehr nicht also nichts was mich stören würde wenn ich in der Stadt bin.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Bin ich auch der Meinung. Also jemanden der Gras raucht erkennt man eigentlich nur an den Roten augen und vielleicht permanenten Grinsen mehr nicht also nichts was mich stören würde wenn ich in der Stadt bin.



Ist auch nicht immer der Fall gerade das mit den roten Augen ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich und natürlich auch von menge Abhängig wie so vieles halt  

Problem ist halt einfach das auch der Gelegenheitskonsument im Moment im Straßenverkehr als Bekifft gilt selbst Tage später noch das ist eine Regelung die einfach dämlich ist, es wäre sogar zum teil schon gelöst wenn man den Grenzwert einfach mal auf die Empfohlene Höhe von 3-5 Nanogramm anhebt das im Moment ist einfach Schikane


----------



## Grozz (12. April 2016)

Naja müsste ne Methode geben die den aktuellen Wert misst. Weil ist total dumm kann am Sonntag nen kleinen Dübel geraucht haben und dann bis Mittwoch nix gemacht haben. Dann das erste mal mit dem auto los und wirst angehalten. Führerschein weg. MPU usw. da volle Programm halt. Dann wirste halt immer als Drogenabhängiger behandelt.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Da die Pisstests sowieso keinen Wert haben (soweit ich Informiert bin man die auch nicht machen muss) zählen Später eh nur die Werte im Blut dank der Utopischen Grenze von 1 Nanogramm ist das natürlich ziemlich doof und selbst nüchtern zählst du halt als Bekifft.

Das Problem wäre schon bei 3-5 Nanogramm halbwegs gelöst und damit müsste der Großteil der nüchternen Fahrer nicht mehr um den Führerschein fürchten, im Vergleich zu nem Alki am Steuer sind die Strafen dennoch übertrieben oder die Strafen für Alkoholfahrten zu gering das kann jeder sehen wie er will  .
Wie lange ist THC im Blut und Urin nachweisbar? Nachweiszeit von Cannabis - Hanf Journal Kiffer Portal, macht abhängig, ganz legal


----------



## Andregee (12. April 2016)

Na wer weiß. vielleicht reicht auch bald der Kasten Bier im Kofferraum um den Führerschein, (darf man das überhaupt noch sagen, nach dem Verbote von Zigeunersoße und Co) abgeben zu müssen. Mir soll es recht sein, ich trinke nicht mal Kaffee ich lehne selbst Körpereigene Glückshormone als Droge ab und schaue deshalb ganztags grimmig.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Nenne es doch Fahrerlaubnis  statt Führerschein


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2016)

Wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben, finde ich nicht die Behandlung/Gesetze gut, sondern die Einhaltung. Unterschied! Dass Kiffer anders behandelt werden als Trinker ist doof, ist aber so. Wenn jemand nicht kifft, muss er dann angst haben den Lappen weg zu geben? Nö! Wenn man weiß es gibt Ärger und man macht es doch, hat man dann das Recht sich aufzuregen? MMn nicht. Genau das und nichts anderes schreibe ich zum dritten Mal. 

Auch wenn schon wieder offtopic: Seine Einstellung dann zu verwerfen ist vielleicht bei dir so, bei mir war das nicht der Fall.


----------



## DarfVadder (13. April 2016)

Alle Drogen sind schlecht!!!
Hoffentlich werden Nikotin, Alkohol und Zucker auch noch verboten!


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

Es geht immer um die Menge, die du zu dir nimmst.
Zucker und Fett sind lebensnotwendig. zu viel macht krank.
Alkohol in Form eines Glases Wein am Wochenende macht niemanden zum Alkoholiker und schadet auch nicht.
Wer täglich eine Falsche Schnaps trinkt, konsumiert eindeutig zu viel und das macht wieder krank.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Drogen sind halt weder gut noch schlecht erst der Konsument sorgt dafür ob es etwas gutes oder schlechtes ist.
Das Problem haben wir hier aber nicht, da dir der Staat doch wunderbar erzählt was gut oder schlecht ist ob das richtig oder falsch ist hat dich an der stelle nicht zu interessieren so handhaben es auch die meisten  

Der Rest sind Junkies die versuchen die Gesellschaft in den Abgrund zu führen 

Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn wir den Sinn eines Gesetzes in Frage stellen oder gar eine Änderung möchten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

> Da die Pisstests sowieso keinen Wert haben (soweit ich Informiert bin  man die auch nicht machen muss) zählen Später eh nur die Werte im Blut  dank der Utopischen Grenze von 1 Nanogramm ist das natürlich ziemlich  doof und selbst nüchtern zählst du halt als Bekifft.


Und was nützt die Weigerung wenn die einen Anfangsverdacht vermuten und dann einen doch anzapfen wollen


----------



## aloha84 (13. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Und was nützt die Weigerung wenn die einen Anfangsverdacht vermuten und dann einen doch anzapfen wollen*



Hier mal eine Fachmeinung:
Fragwurdige Drogentests: Urintest ablehnen, Fuhrerschein behalten: So uberstehen Sie eine Polizeikontrolle - FOCUS Online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

Habe ich was falsches gesagt? Ist doch vielen Sachen so Usus, ja oder doch ja


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und was nützt die Weigerung wenn die einen Anfangsverdacht vermuten und dann einen doch anzapfen wollen



Das ich den Herren wenigsten Arbeit mache und die auch einen richtigen Anfangsverdacht haben müssen(für was anderes ist der Test auch nicht da außer einen Anfangsverdacht zu haben) noch dazu dürfen die Herren erst Telefonieren bevor mir Blut abgezapft wird. 
Außerdem haben wirklich bekiffte Fahrer eh nichts zu verlieren, wenn sie denn den Test verweigern könnte es nur besser für die Person ausgehen (außer man gehört zu dem Personenkreis die völlig Stoned immer noch einen Negativen Test abgeben soll auch schon vorgekommen sein ). 

Ist die Frage ob sich die Herren die Arbeit machen möchten und eventuell einer nüchternen Person Blut abzapfen.
Selbst Fahre ich weder bekifft noch hab ich in letzter Zeit irgendetwas zu mir genommen was bei einer Kontrolle Probleme bereiten würde, von daher wäre ich wohl nach einem Pisstest fertig aber da mir dieser Dreck auf den Keks geht nutze ich die Rechte die ich hab  

Alkohol- und Drogentest: Was darf die Polizei und was nicht? - PROMOBIL (war der erstbeste Link )

Grune Hilfe Netzwerk e.V.  >> Webseite des Selbsthilfenetzwerks zu Hanf, Cannabis im Fuhrerscheinrecht, MPU und Drogen, Drogenpolitik in Deutschland und Europa


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

Wer übermüdet Auto fährt, gefährdet sich und andere aber genauso.
Wenn ich also die Disco durch gemacht habe und jeden Club durch hab, könnte auch ein Taxi nehmen.
Oder man lässt sich gleich von der Frau abholen -- spart die Ausflüchte, die sie sowieso nicht glauben wird.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Ist aber alles jeweils nicht Strafbar sofern man eben nicht auffällig war in Form von einem beschissenen Fahrstil (hab ich leider auch so )  
Gefahren gibt es für den Straßenverkehr genug wenn man danach ginge dürften nur noch Fahrräder fahren


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

Na ja, wenn du am Steuer halb pennst und in einen Schulbus fährst, 4 Kinder tötest, bringen Drogen dann auch nichts mehr.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du am Steuer halb pennst und in einen Schulbus fährst, 4 Kinder tötest, bringen Drogen dann auch nichts mehr.



Wäre ich mir nicht sicher wenn dann noch Drogen nachgewiesen werden wird die Strafe bestimmt nicht Milder  
Sofern du allerdings nicht in einen Schulbus fährst und 4 Kinder tötest ist es im Grunde egal wie Müde du Auto fährst, zumindest ist mir noch nichts bekannt wo jemand aufgrund von Müdigkeit in einer Kontrolle den Führerschein verloren hat


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2016)

Die Versicherung wird das dann wahrscheinlich anders sehen, wenn man aufgrund von Müdigkeit einen Unfall baut.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Versicherung wird das dann wahrscheinlich anders sehen, wenn man aufgrund von Müdigkeit einen Unfall baut.



Das ist aber ne ganz andere Geschichte  die Versicherung ist auch bestimmt nicht bei einem Unfall auf Drogen besonders begeistert oder generell wenn man einen Unfall hat


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht sicher wenn dann noch Drogen nachgewiesen werden wird die Strafe bestimmt nicht Milder
> Sofern du allerdings nicht in einen Schulbus fährst und 4 Kinder tötest ist es im Grunde egal wie Müde du Auto fährst, zumindest ist mir noch nichts bekannt wo jemand aufgrund von Müdigkeit in einer Kontrolle den Führerschein verloren hat



Ich war beim Bund, da haben die Feldjäger regelmäßig kontrolliert und übermüdete Fahrer aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne ganz andere Geschichte  die Versicherung ist auch bestimmt nicht bei einem Unfall auf Drogen besonders begeistert oder generell wenn man einen Unfall hat


Also wenn mir ein Übermüdeter oder Besoffener/Bekiffter (oder alles zusammen) reinfährt, erwarte ich schon, dass meine Versicherung meinen Schaden und ggf. meine Behandlungskosten zahlt.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war beim Bund, da haben die Feldjäger regelmäßig kontrolliert und übermüdete Fahrer aus dem Verkehr gezogen.



Und wie ging es dann weiter hatte das für die betroffenen Personen irgendwelche Folgen?


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2016)

Man darf wegen bestimmten Medikamenten kein Auto fahren, nicht weil man Medikamente genommen hat, sondern deren Wirkung die Fahrtüchtigkeit beeinträchtigt. 

Das kann mangelnder Schlaf auch besondern gut. Ein übermüdeter Mensch ist je nach Situation schlimmer als ein Fahrer unter Alkoholeinfluss. 

Vielleicht gibt es keinen expliziten § der Fahren unter Schlafentzug unter Strafe stellt, die Polizei kann aber sehr wohl die weiterfahrt untersagen  Und baut man einen Unfall und ist übermüdet, Strafmildernd wirkt sich das auf gar keinen Fall aus sondern genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich war beim Bund, da haben die Feldjäger regelmäßig kontrolliert und übermüdete Fahrer aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


Aber nicht im "normalen" Straßenverkehr oder? Ich bin immer stark davon ausgegangen dass die MPs (Die Märchenprinzen) mir gar nichts können. Sollte vor mir also kein Konvoi der Bundeswehr oder ähnliches zu sehen sein, können die Jungs so viel mit ihrer Kelle schwenken bis denen der Arm abfällt.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Und wie ging es dann weiter hatte das für die betroffenen Personen irgendwelche Folgen?



Keine Ahnung, ich war ja nie betroffen.
Ich hab das nur mal mitbekommen. Die Reaktionszeit eines übermüdeten ist dem gleichzusetzen, der 1,5 Promille intus hat -- oder so.


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2016)

Fahre ich übermüdet Auto und es passiert z.B. ein Unfall wo andere Personen mit betroffen sind, habe ich als übermüdeter Fahrer fahrlässig gehandelt und dies wird entweder zivilrechtlich oder strafrechtlich verfolgt und belangt.


----------



## efdev (13. April 2016)

Das ist soweit auch richtig genauso wie das wahrscheinlich bei jeder anderen Art von unnötiger Gefährdung auch gemacht wird (Drogenkonsum z.B.) 
Und dennoch wird dem Übermüdeten eben nichts passieren solange er nicht auffällig war so zumindest meine bisherige Annahme da ich bisher nichts von Repressionen gehört habe für Müdes fahren ohne Folgen  

Ist aber auch weit OT worum ging es noch mal? 

Der Grund warum ich Drogenkontrollen im Straßenverkehr immer etwas komisch finde sofern die Person nicht auffällig war aber dann wegen "nichts" dennoch belangt wird.


----------



## Cleriker (14. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Und dennoch wird dem Übermüdeten eben nichts passieren solange er nicht auffällig war so zumindest meine bisherige Annahme da ich bisher nichts von Repressionen gehört habe für Müdes fahren ohne Folgen
> 
> Ist aber auch weit OT worum ging es noch mal?
> 
> Der Grund warum ich Drogenkontrollen im Straßenverkehr immer etwas komisch finde sofern die Person nicht auffällig war aber dann wegen "nichts" dennoch belangt wird.



Was schlicht daran liegst dass man das eine nicht sollte und das andere nicht darf. 
Müde = gefährlich
Drogen im Blut = strafbar

Das erste ist aber nicht so leicht einzuhalten wie das zweite. Meistens weiß man ja nicht wie das Licht, die Musik im Radio, der Blutdruck in zwei Stunden so aussehen. Wenn man gekifft hat, weiß man aber dass das längere Zeit nachweisbar ist und kann sich leicht davor bewahren.

Darum ging's mir ja letztens. Der eine kommt eventuell unverschuldet in die Müdigkeit weil z B. Blutdruck nachgibt, oder Verkehr übermaß anstrengend.
Der andere weiß dass es ärger geben kann und macht es trotzdem. Also er Übertritt absichtlich ein Gesetz und fährt dann noch Auto obwohl er belangt werden kann. Das nennt man mutwilliges Handeln und wird halt in allen Bereichen stärker geahndet.


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2016)

Also willst du letztendlich das man brav alles schluckt, was Vater Staat einem so vorschreibt?

Tolle Einstellung


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Der Staat wird schon am besten wissen, was gut für seine Bürger ist.


----------



## efdev (14. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Der Staat wird schon am besten wissen, was gut für seine Bürger ist.



Irgendwie erkenne ich nicht ob du das ernst meinst oder nur Trollen willst 



blautemple schrieb:


> Also willst du letztendlich das man brav alles schluckt, was Vater Staat einem so vorschreibt?
> 
> Tolle Einstellung



Sofern man überhaupt nichts mit einem derartigem Thema zu tun hat und Schwachsinn einfach ignorieren kann ohne sich dafür zu interessieren ist es zumindest die theoretisch gemütlichste Art zu leben.

@Cleriker 
Mir ging es in dem Moment auch nicht wirklich um den Konsum von Drogen im Straßenverkehr das sollte klar sein das man das nicht machen sollte  
In dem Moment ging es mir eher um diese unnötigen/übertriebenen Drogenkontrollen von Personen die überhaupt nicht auffällig waren im Straßenverkehr unabhängig davon ob da noch irgendwelche Reste im Blut sind oder nicht.  

Was ist denn der Vorteil wenn eine nicht auffällige Person kontrolliert wurde am Ende positiv ist und seinen Führerschein verliert? 

Richtig eigentlich gibt es keinen Vorteil außer das jemand der ohne Probleme am Verkehr teilgenommen hat jetzt laufen darf.
Man könnte sich jetzt was zurecht träumen von jemandem der Ständig unter Drogen Auto fährt und der Verkehr damit jetzt sicherer ist, aber aus der Erfahrung heraus weiß ich die Schlimmen erwischt es am wenigsten


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Irgendwie erkenne ich nicht ob du das ernst meinst oder nur Trollen willst



Hätte den Beitrag noch als Ironie kennzeichnen sollen 
Mein Fehler!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

In der Realität ist es aber der Aussage sehr ähnlich indem per Gesetz verordnet wird was legal ist oder nicht.


----------



## efdev (14. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In der Realität ist es aber der Aussage sehr ähnlich indem per Gesetz verordnet wird was legal ist oder nicht.



Das ändert dann aber nichts an der Sinnlosigkeit von manchen Gesetzten und das diese mal erneut überprüft und dann eventuell geändert werden sollten, allerdings meinen manche das alles was im Gesetz steht so gut ist und am besten nicht Hinterfragt oder neu Bewertet werden müsste --> Schwachsinn

Gesetze sind nicht richtig oder falsch nur weil es Gesetze sind wo kommen wir denn dann hi,n da hätte man auch im Mittelalter mit der Entwicklung aufhören können


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (14. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das ändert dann aber nichts an der Sinnlosigkeit von manchen Gesetzten und das diese mal erneut überprüft und dann eventuell geändert werden sollten, allerdings meinen manche das alles was im Gesetz steht so gut ist und am besten nicht Hinterfragt oder neu Bewertet werden müsste --> Schwachsinn
> 
> Gesetze sind nicht richtig oder falsch nur weil es Gesetze sind wo kommen wir denn dann hi,n da hätte man auch im Mittelalter mit der Entwicklung aufhören können



Das Gesetzte pauschal aussagen was falsch oder richtig ist stimmt aber auch nicht,
da jeder einzelne Paragraph viel Spielraum für Interpretation frei lässt - sonst wäre auch die meisten Anwälte arbeitslos - 
meistens steht, in deutschen Gerichten, die Tat an sich nicht zur Debatte, sondern wie sie bestraft werden soll

Finde es okay wenn sich jemand meint mit Cannabis betäuben zu müssen, solange er sich dann nicht in der Öffentlichkeit bewegt z.B. Straßenverkehr und genau das ist auch die Crux bei der Legalisierung


----------



## efdev (14. April 2016)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> Das Gesetzte pauschal aussagen was falsch oder richtig ist stimmt aber auch nicht,
> da jeder einzelne Paragraph viel Spielraum für Interpretation frei lässt - sonst wäre auch die meisten Anwälte arbeitslos -
> meistens steht, in deutschen Gerichten, die Tat an sich nicht zur Debatte, sondern wie sie bestraft werden soll



Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das Gesetze aussagen was richtig oder falsch ist, sondern das Gesetze (Die Gesetze an sich auf was die sich beziehen ist egal) weder falsch noch richtig sind nur weil es Gesetze sind.



> Finde es okay wenn sich jemand meint mit Cannabis betäuben zu müssen, solange er sich dann nicht in der Öffentlichkeit bewegt z.B. Straßenverkehr und genau das ist auch die Crux bei der Legalisierung


Inwiefern? Schreib doch bitte weiter wo das genaue Problem liegt so nützt deine Aussage nichts 
Denn unter Drogeneinfluss Fahrzeuge führen ist auch jetzt Verboten und soll nicht Legalisiert werden ist auch bei unseren Legalen Drogen nicht erlaubt  (Zigaretten glaube schon wobei ich auch nicht verstehe warum man während der Fahrt rauchen darf )


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> (Zigaretten glaube schon wobei ich auch nicht verstehe warum man während der Fahrt rauchen darf )



Weil es echt mies ist, wenn der Airbag dir die Pfeife ins Gesicht drückt.


----------



## Cleriker (14. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das ändert dann aber nichts an der Sinnlosigkeit von manchen Gesetzten und das diese mal erneut überprüft und dann eventuell geändert werden sollten, allerdings meinen manche das alles was im Gesetz steht so gut ist und am besten nicht Hinterfragt oder neu Bewertet werden müsste --> Schwachsinn



Na wer denn zum Beispiel? 

Ich finde es keinen Entwicklungsschritt, noch mehr Drogen zu legalisieren. Jedenfalls keinen vorwärts. Die Leute saufen und rauchen sich so schon tot und da braucht es mMn nicht noch geringere Hemmschwelle.

Du selbst verstehst nicht warum übermüdete Fahrer nicht stärker geahndet werden, Willst aber etwas erlauben, dass die Leute noch weiter runter bringt. Das musst du mir unbedingt mal erklären. Du meinst dass Gesetz hin oder her die Leute gleich viel konsumieren (was mMn nur jemand sagen kann der sich eh nicht an Gesetze hält) und ich meine dass es für viele schon ein sehr großer Unterschied ist dass etwas illegal ist. Wenn Gras legalisiert wird, sinkt mMn diese Hemmschwelle und es wird eher jemand bekifft fahren, oder dergleichen. Zeig mir einen ähnlich leistungsorientierten Staat der mit Deutschland vergleichbar ist, in dem das funktioniert (nein, Portugal ist nicht im geringsten mit Deutschland gleichzusetzen). 
Unterm Strich bleibt es dabei dass es keinen echten Grund für eine Legalisierung gibt und keinen unumstößlichen dagegen. Dagegen Würde sprechen, dass die von mir angesprochene Schwelle sinkt und eventuell dadurch mehr passiert. Dafür, dass der illegale Handel damit aufhört (ist ja dann legal) und das war's auch schon. Ergibt Also Gleichstand. Warum also etwas ändern, wenn unterm Strich nichts dafür spricht? 

Nochmal was aus rein meinem eigenen Empfinden:
Ich halte es für grundsätzlich falsch, Menschen denen es im Moment wichtiger ist ihrer Sucht nachzugehen auch wenn sie dafür bestehende Gesetze übertreten müssen, auch noch einen gefallen zu tun. Diese Menschen haben eindeutig schon eine Hemmschwelle die unterm Teppich liegt und denen traue ich kein bisschen über den Weg. Alten Menschen einen Sitzplatz anbieten, Kindern Gute Vorbilder sein, jemandem mir weniger im Wagen an der Kasse vor lassen usw. halt grundsätzliche Formen des höflichen Umgangs und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Das sind Tugenden eines Individuums und einer Gesellschaft. Diese nicht einzuhalten ist zwar zum Standard verkümmert, Gesetze sind aber noch eine ganz andere Liga. Wer ausschließlich zu seiner eigenen, kurzweiligen Befriedigung diese Gesetze bereitwillig missachtet, was ist von dem zu erwarten? Wo ist der Unterschied zu der Hemmschwelle die es einem untersagt sich an anderen zu bereichern? Betrug ist gesetzlich verboten. Raub und Mord ebenso (ich weiß was du gerade denkst, warte). Alles Dinge die dem einzelnen gut tun und anderen schlecht. Du meinst kiffen schadet ja niemandem? Woher kommt denn das Gras momentan? Wer vertreibt es und wer kassiert? Verbrecher! Diese Menschen leben akzeptieren nicht nur das Leid anderer (abhängige oder verschuldete), sondern leben wieder anderen etwas vor. Sie sorgen mit dafür, dass niemand einer Oma über die Straße hilft und jeder nur noch an sich selbst denkt. Das alles gehört dazu, ob du das wahr haben willst oder nicht.

Sich an das momentan gültige Verbot halten, dazu gehört fast nichts. Eigentlich nur etwas Willensstärke und Respekt vor seinen Mitmenschen.


----------



## efdev (14. April 2016)

Da es kein Land das genau wie Deutschland ist gibt kann ich dir auch keine Quelle liefern Witzbold  aber dann schau doch nach Colorado andere US Staaten die Legalisieren oder nach Uruguay da muss ja der Weltuntergang herrschen.

Aber schön das es deiner Meinung nach die Hemmschwelle verringert, hast du dazu auch irgendwelche Links die deine Argumentation stützen bisher ist mir nichts bekannt das der Konsum durch eine Legalisierung großartig ansteigt? 


Und wenn es keine Argumente dafür gibt warum gibt es dann den Schildower Kreis und LEAP hast du dir die Dinge dort mal durchgelesen und möglichst Objektiv ohne Träumerei bewertet?
Einfach zu sagen es gäbe keine Argumente dafür und würde nichts besser machen ist einfach Blödsinn  aber man kann auch einfach die Augen vor allem verschließen das macht es einfacher 

Netzwerk von Experten aus Wissenschaft und Praxis - Schildower Kreis
Startseite - Law Enforcement Against Prohibition Deutschland

Einmal bitte durchlesen danke 

Noch ganz interessant dazu:
Cannabis legalisieren? | Deutscher Hanfverband (auch wenn aus deiner Perspektive zur Lügenpresse gehört )

Und Allgemein zu Drogen vom SWR:
SWR Mediathek - odysso - Wissen im SWR - Die Wahrheit uber Drogen

Da wird auch auf das Medizinische Potential von Psychedelischen Drogen z.B. LSD eingegangen, wo ein ich meine Schweizer (bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher) LSD Medizinisch nutzt um den Leuten zu Helfen, gerade diese Medizinische Nutzung ist hier einfach nicht möglich bei Cannabis viel zu gering als möglich wäre und bei anderen Drogen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Andregee (15. April 2016)

Das eigene Weltbild " übermotiviert und nicht objektiv" auf die Realität zu projizieren, funktioniert nur unter Missachtung der Realität. Hemmschwellen  gegenüber dem Drogenkonsum werden sicher nicht durch die aktuell Gesetzgebung erreicht. Wenn man eine Umfrage unter Jugendlichen durchführen würde, ob sie aufgrund  möglichet rechtlicher Repressalien auf die Tüte die von Hand zu Hand wandert, verzichten würden, würde lautes Gelächter ausbrechen, da ist die Angst vom Vater mit der Zigarette erwischt zu werden, größer. Jeder der das Verlangen spürt, Drogen zu konsumieren, lässt sich nicht von der aktuellen Gesetzeslage abhalten, der Konsum durchdringt alle Gesellschaftsschichten von dumm bis clever. Das einzige was Verbote fördern, sind Beschaffungskriminalität und Panscherei mit Streckmitteln. Die Geschichte des Drogenkonsumes ist so alt wie die Menschheit selbst, aber anstatt aufklärend mit der Thematik umzugehen, stellt man besser jeden potentiellen Konsumenten unter Generslverdacht,  unterstellt ihm soziale Minderkompetenz und stempelt ihn zur Gefahr für die Gesellschaft, während man sich selbst der moralischen Vollkommenheit sicher scheint. Welch verklärte Pauschalpolemik. Wäre die Realität doch nur so simpel gestrickt. Dabei sollte man sich mal die Frage stellen, ob die gesellschaftliche Negativentwicklung auf übermäßigem Drogenkonsum basiert oder ob man hier nicht Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt und vielmehr die gesetzliche Entwicklung, Menschen dazu bringt ihr Heil in mentaler Apathie zu suchen. In Anbetracht dessen, die These aufzustellen, das man doch einfach nur mal nachdenken müsse im Sinne seiner Umwelt, halte ich für arg vermessen, da es Individualschicksale völlig außer Acht lässt. Mentale Stabilität wurde nicht jedem gleichermaßen in die Wiege gelegt, ebenso wenig ist jedem ein optimaler Werdegang frei von schädlichen Einflüssen vergönnt 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2016)

Was bitte ist das jetzt wieder für eine Reaktion? Ich habe meinen Post ganz bewusst in zwei Bereiche geteilt. Meine persönliche Meinung allein gestellt vom Rest. Ihr jedoch mischt wieder beides.

Efdev, du machst dich lustig und reagierst mit Übertreibung wie "Weltuntergang herrschen" was ich weder gesagt noch gemeint habe. Auch habe ich in meiner "Rechnung" geschrieben dass ich keinen Grund dagegen habe und dass es meine persönliche Meinung ist und schon fragst du nach Belegen. Du behauptest ich würde deine links nicht lesen und liest nicht mal meine Sätze.

Andregee, deine Reaktionen wirkt auch wie auf den Schlips getreten. Allein schon dieses "moralische Vollkomnenheit"... wer hat das geschrieben? Kannst du mir den Satz bitte zitieren, oder ist das schlicht weg gelogen? Du bist der einzige der sich über andere hinweg hebt gerade. Dann der Schwachsinn mit dem Werdegang. Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht was du da selbst schreibst? Erstens ist es jedem komplett selbst überlassen was er für sich für richtig erklärt und was nicht. Sonst müssten unsere Kinder ja immer exakt zu 100 Prozent werden wie wir. Zweitens und das macht deinen Vorwurf so fragwürdig: Du meinst das schädliche Einflüsse sich auswirken können, z.B. schlechte Vorbilder? Na was habe ich denn oben geschrieben? Wenn die Menschen um einen herum sich schon nicht für Gesetze interessieren und sich selbst zum "Zentrum der Welt" erklären, dann sind das schlechte Einflüsse und damit willst du rechtfertigen dass Drogen okay sind, weil man ja nichts für diese Einflüsse kann? Da beißt sich die Schlange selbst in den Schwanz. 

Dann eure beider Behauptung dass es eine Hemmschwelle nicht senkt. Zeigt mir doch mal einen Beleg dafür dass nicht mehr Menschen zu Drogen greifen wenn es legal ist? Nicht alberne Statistiken die belegen wollen ob es mehr Straftaten in Bezug auf eine Droge gibt die nicht mehr strafbar ist und demnach eigentlich die Zahl senken sollte. 

Ich hab's weiter vorn schon geschrieben. Für mich sind Gesetze von Belang. Ihr stellt euch einfach hin und behauptet dass die Menschen darüber nur lachen und konsumieren wenn sie wollen. Ich behaupte und Beweise ein Stück weit mit mir selbst, dass dem nicht so ist. Also warum ist eure Meinung die richtige, wenn ich doch so lebe? Ich komme kiloweise an das Zeug und nehme es trotzdem nicht. Wie erklärt ihr eich das? Ich weiß warum ich es nicht nehme. Ich fahre unglaublich gern Auto! Das Risiko den Lappen abzugeben ist mir zu hoch, also nehme ich es nicht in kauf und lasse die Finger davon. Wo bitte ist das Problem?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (15. April 2016)

Aufpassen, hier können für manche Leute verachtende Dinge kommen:

Jeder der sich schon mal mehr als nur mit dem Typischen: "Drogen sind ******* weil Staat so sagt" auseinander gesetzt hat weiß das Cannabis im Vergleich zu Alkohol und Zigaretten weit aus unschädlicher ist. Abgesehen von der Finanziellen Seite.
Ich möchte keinesfalls Drogen gut reden, aber wie hier viele meinen das Drogen schei*e sind und dann abends ihr Bier trinken macht mich Aggressiv.
Auch MDMA gehört legalisiert. Warum ? Es hat kaum eine Neurotoxität im Vergleich zu Alkohol und hat nur das Problem mit der psychischen Abhängigkeit. Körperlich müsste man sich da jeden Tag gut was reinballern. Aber da der "Flash" fast ausschließlich vom Serotonin kommt der ausgeschüttet wird ist dieser Speicher schnell aufgebraucht wodurch man eben nicht mehr diesen Flash hat.

Auch sämtliche Opiate gehören legalisiert. Genauso Heroin. Es hat kaum eine Toxizität und kann Schmerzpatieten unglaublich helfen. Da reicht sogar schon was "leichtes" wie Morphium. Ja, es macht stark abhängig. Wenn man es jedoch in Reinform kriegt ist es eben nicht schädlich.

Viele meinen auch immer das die Leute sich bei einer Sucht stark verändern.
Wisst ihr auch warum ? Weil sie irgendwann kein Geld mehr dafür haben. Es sind in den wenigsten Fällen die Drogen selbst. 
Gut, bei Opiaten gibt es inzwischen sehr gute Substitutionen.
Jedoch haben Amphetamin, Kokain oder sonstige Drogenabhängige da mehr oder minder Gelitten. Hilfe für abhängige ? Dank unserer Drogen feindlichen Merkel nicht möglich.
Das Bier geht aber immer nicht ?

Man sollte lieber das Bier verbieten und dafür MDMA, Amphetamine, Cannabis und meinet wegen Kokain oder gar LSD in die Läden stellen.

Amen, meine Meinung.
Dem Feierabendbiertrinker ist nichts entgegenzusetzen. Genauso wie dem der Abends einem einen Durchzieht (was sogar gesünder ist).
Solang wir die Merkel und die CDU haben wird sich da eh nichts mehr ändern. Leider.

Greets, Leo


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Man sollte lieber das Bier verbieten und dafür MDMA, Amphetamine, Cannabis und meinet wegen Kokain oder gar LSD in die Läden stellen.
> 
> Amen, meine Meinung.
> Dem Feierabendbiertrinker ist nichts entgegenzusetzen. Genauso wie dem der Abends einem einen Durchzieht (was sogar gesünder ist).
> ...



Nene das Verbote nichts bringen haben wir doch (sollten wir zumindest) mittlerweile gelernt haben im Bezug auf Drogen gilt also auch für Alk  

@Cleriker schön das es dein empfinden ist aber wie kommst du denn zu diesem empfinden? 
Irgendwoher muss ja deine Meinung zur Legalisierung kommen und das Gefühl das damit nichts positives sonder nur negatives einhergeht.

Argumentation Drogenlegalisierung | Deutscher Hanfverband



> Die Befürchtung, dass mit der Legalisierung der Konsum steigen würde, lässt sich nicht zweifelsfrei belegen. Zwar ist er in den Niederlanden mit ihrer liberaleren Gesetzgebung bei jungen Leuten erkennbar höher – doch niedriger als in Frankreich, wo auf Cannabis-Konsum harte Strafen stehen. Verbote hätten in den letzten 50 Jahren ihr erklärtes Ziel nie erreicht, heißt es in dem Papier „Cannabis. From Prohibition to Regulation“ des europäischen Projekts „Alice Rap“ (Addiction and Lifestyles in Contemporary Europe – Reframing Addiction Project). Aus älteren Erfahrungen mit der Prohibition, etwa dem Alkoholverbot in den USA in den 20er und 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts, sind kaum Lehren zu ziehen. „Es gibt keine guten Daten, die den Erfolg oder Misserfolg der Prohibition belegen würden“, resümiert Peter Neu, Chefarzt der Klinik für Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie am Jüdischen Krankenhaus Berlin. Debatte zur Legalisierung von Cannabis: Steigt der Konsum mit der Legalisierung? - Wissen - Tagesspiegel



Wie auch beim DHV beschrieben müsste man nicht belegen das Prohibition nichts bringt sondern das System eher mal beweisen das es etwas bringt was bisher anscheinend nicht der Fall ist.
Vorher ging es auch ohne Verboten warum jetzt nicht mehr, was haben die Verbote gebracht außer die negativen Folgen(steht im DHV Link)?


----------



## Two-Face (15. April 2016)

Wenn man den Alkoholkonsum einschränken will, dann verbietet man ihn nicht, sondern besteuert ihn extra.
Und auch wenn das nichts bringt, dem Staat bringt das dann umso mehr Kohle, dafür können Steuern in lebenswichtigen Bereichen gesenkt werden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. April 2016)

@R_Apid_Pr0
Wie jetzt? Was verstehst Du unter legalisieren? In medizinischen Fällen ist doch vieles erlaubt, bzw wird verschrieben und/oder in Notfällen verabreicht.

Der Vater eines Kumpels nimmt seit etlichen Jahren Tramadol (oder Tramal?), mir hat man schon so einige Male in der Notaufnahme Morphium verpasst.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir bedingt zu, was Deine Aussage zu MDMA angeht. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, die Ausschüttung von Glückshormonen "künstlich" zu fördern trägt nicht unbedingt zu einem glücklicherem Leben bei. Erst recht nicht bei Konsumenten, die es ständig nehmen und irgendwann denken, ohne ginge es nicht. Bzw es sei einfacher, ne Pille einzuwerfen, statt den A... hochzukriegen und die negativen Dinge aus seinem Leben zu verbannen.

Und auch wenn es keine direkte körperliche Schädigungen hervorruft, sind die damit teilweise einhergehenden Nebenwirkungen nicht zu verachten (Dehydrierung, Kreislaufkollaps usw)
Auch reagiert sowieso jeder Körper anders auf die Inhaltsstoffe, von daher würden solche Dinge nie "so im Laden" stehen. Selbst simple Schmerzmittel wie beispielsweise Novalgin können durch eine häufig vorkommende Unverträglichkeit von Metamizol zu Herzrasen/-stillstand oder Wahnvorstellungen führen.

Das Argument "Alkohol ist ja auch erlaubt" finde ich nach wie vor zu schwach. Auch oder meinetwegen vor allem Alkohol trägt zu genügend Elend, Kosten und Toten bei. Leider ist halt auch starkes, regelmäßiges Trinken gesellschaftlich anerkannt (solange das normale Leben funktioniert), gehört bei vielen Leuten einfach dazu und starker Konsum fällt lange Zeit nicht auf, auch wenn viele Personen sich eigentlich schon längst als Alkoholiker bezeichnen müssten.

Und gesünder? Am Gesündesten ist es immer noch, gar keine Drogen zu konsumieren.  
Jetzt aber bitte keine Links zu Artikeln über die Senkung des Herzinfarktrisikos bei Weintrinkern, weniger Migräne durch Kiffen, schnellere Auffassungsgabe durch Ritalin bei nicht AD(H)S-Patienten oder besondere künstlerische Begabung durch Absinth


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

> Da es kein Land das genau wie Deutschland ist gibt kann ich dir auch keine Quelle liefern Witzbold  aber dann schau doch nach Colorado andere US Staaten die Legalisieren oder nach Uruguay da muss ja der Weltuntergang herrschen.


Hier ist und bleibt Deutschland ob es gefällt oder nicht. Ich finde es richtig witzig das hier immer Teilbereiche von Gesetzen anderer Länder aufgeführt werden. Was ist mit den restlichen Gesetzen der Länder, will die auch hier jeder haben? Es ist in keinem Land der Erde möglich sich die Rosinen rauszupicken außer man gründet seinen eigenen Staat. Sicherlich gibt es hier Bereiche wo der Muff aus der Kutte muss aber es gibt wohl wichtigere Bereiche die es zu ändern gilt


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hier ist und bleibt Deutschland ob es gefällt oder nicht. Ich finde es richtig witzig das hier immer Teilbereiche von Gesetzen anderer Länder aufgeführt werden.


Wie soll man denn sonst Zeigen das die Befürchtungen eben nicht eintreten und was bei einer Änderungen am ehesten eintritt? 
Genauso kann man an den Gesetzen anderer Länder sehr gut erkennen das auch härtere Strafen den Konsum nicht mindern oder verhindern selbst da nicht wo die Todesstrafe die Folge ist.

Aber wir können den Spieß auch gerne umdrehen welche Vorteile bringt uns denn die Prohibition?


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2016)

Den Vorteil dass Menschen die gelernt haben Gesetze zu achten erst überhaupt keine Probleme mit der entsprechenden Substanz bekommen können! 

Ich selbst fahre auch nach einem einzigen Bier kein Auto mehr und das obwohl ich groß und kräftig bin, einen guten Stoffwechsel habe und entsprechend sehr viel davon vertrage. Ich hab hier schon erwähnt dass es kaum etwas gibt was ich lieber mache, als Auto zu fahren. Trotzdem schaffe ich es weder geblitzt, noch mit Alkohol erwischt zu werden. Komisch, oder? Ich wurde so erzogen und hab mich natürlich auch gefragt warum es bestimmte Regeln gibt. Wenn am Schluss aber die Frage steht was passiert wenn jeder die Regeln missachtet von denen er meint es sei okay, will ich nicht erleben. 

Efdev,
ich bitte dich jetzt zum allerletzte mal: Entweder du zitiert die Stelle wo ich sage ich hätte das "Gefühl dass damit NICHTS positives einhergeht", oder du lässt derartige Unterstellungen!
Nur weil ich Dinge von zwei Seiten betrachte, heißt das noch lange nicht dass ich einseitig denke.

Aß meinst du warum der Arzt in dem von dir aufgeführten Ausschnitt aus dem Tagesspiegel sich genau so ausdrückt wie er es getan hat? Jeder einzelne seiner Sätze lässt sich in beide Richtungen Werten und das ist dem Herrn Doktor sehr sicher nicht zufällig so aus dem Mund gefallen. 

"nicht zweifelsfrei", "in den Niederlanden niedriger als in Frankreich" (er spricht Also bewusst von absoluten Werten, nicht von prozentualen! Nicht sonderlich schwierig dass 66.000.000 Menschen mehr konsumieren als 16.000.000 oder? "Ihr erklärtes Ziel nie erreicht" auch toll. Selbst wenn es zu 90 prozentiger Verbesserung kam (theoretisches Beispiel) kann es das Ziel dass keine Probleme dadurch mehr existieren verfehlen. 
"Kaum Lehren zu ziehen" bedeutet trotzdem, dass es welche gibt, also durchaus auch positives.
"Keine guten Daten" bedeutet auch wieder nichts. So formuliert man nur dann wenn man nichts verwertbaren dagegen hat! Der man hat einen Doktortitel und weiß durchaus was verwertbare Aussagen und Fakten sind!

Zu deinem ich weiß gar nicht wievielten mal verlinkten schildover will ich gar nichts sagen aber nach dem dritten Mal durchlesen mache ich auch dazu mal ein Beispiel:

"Normales jugendliches Experimentierverhalten wird kriminalisiert und das Erlernen von Drogenmündigkeit erschwert."
Das ist derart einfältig, oberflächlich und dumm...
Jetzt pass auf:
Normales jugendliches Experimentierverhalten wird kriminalisiert [zum Beispiel durch ein Verbot DEIN Eigentum zu entwenden] und das Erlernen von [Verkehrssicherheit] erschwert.

Na, sinnvoll oder nicht? Wo bleibt die Petition die es Kindern erlaubt Autos zum üben zu klauen? Am besten setzen Sie sich nachts hinters Lenkrad und kiffen dabei, damit sie schon entspannt sind und ganz bestimmt nicht reaktionsträge, oder müde...


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Den Vorteil dass Menschen die gelernt haben Gesetze zu achten erst überhaupt keine Probleme mit der entsprechenden Substanz bekommen können!



Ach wenn es so einfach ist können wir auch alles unliebsame verbieten löst ja anscheinend alle Probleme 



> Unterm Strich bleibt es dabei dass es keinen echten Grund für eine Legalisierung gibt


Wenn es keinen Grund für eine Legalisierung gibt scheint es keine positiven Aspekte zu geben oder eben die negativen überwiegen.
Hab ich dich da etwa falsch verstanden?

Beides hast du mir bisher nicht Erklären können außer mit deiner Hemmschwelle, was aber wenn man nach den bisher bekannten Daten geht nicht wirklich stimmt.
Da der Konsum in liberalen Ländern eben nicht großartig ansteigt (falls überhaupt) im Vergleich zu vorher als die Gesetzte nicht so liberal waren.

Portugal ist ein Beispiel allerdings gab es da auch "nur" eine Entkriminalisierung und keine Legalisierung welche einige der jetzigen Probleme in Portugal wohl noch einmal vermindern dürfte.
Entkriminalisierung in Portugal – Zwischenbilanz nach 12 Jahren | Drogen Macht Welt Schmerz

Colorado (wobei zu der Zeit noch nicht die Shops eröffnet waren aktuellere Zahlen sind mir aber gerade keine bekannt)
Welchen Einfluss hat die Legalisierung von Cannabis in Colorado auf den Konsum unter Jugendlichen? | Deutscher Hanfverband


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2016)

Man, jetzt fühle dich doch nicht immer gleich auf den Schlips getreten. 
Du tust gerade so als würde ich nur versuchen eine Seite zu beachten. Dabei hab ich doch überhaupt keinen Vorteil von irgendeiner Diskriminierung, oder der gleichen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Auf jeder Party hier muss ich angst haben dass die Bullen meine Wohnung auf den Kopf stellen. Bei jeder Kontrolle rieche ich durch das Dauerkiffen, die Plantage und die Lagerung meines Schwiegervaters nach Gras und muss ausgerechnet mich unter Verdacht stellen lassen. Ich hätte also eher Grund dazu eine Legalisierung positiv zu betrachten. Trotzdem entscheide ich mich dagegen und zwar weil meine dazu gemachten Gedanken und Erfahrungen unterm Strich eher!!! (ganz wichtig, da nicht ausschließlich) negativ ausfallen und weil es halt schon verboten ist.


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Ich fühle mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten mach dir da mal keinen Kopf, dann würde ich hier einfach nicht mehr mit dir schreiben 

Was sind denn deine genauen Gedanken die gegen eine Legalisierung sprechen? 

Ich lese von dir meist nur das eben der Konsum ansteigt (ist mir nichts von bekannt aber vielleicht kennst du Quellen wo es so ist?) und eben das wir dann die nächste Droge wie Alk / Tabak haben nur in Form von Cannabis was eben in den mir bekannten Quellen nicht der Fall ist und auch eigentlich keiner möchte.

Falls deine Bedenken nur aus eigener Erfahrung durch deine Umgebung entstanden sind, kann ich da schlecht etwas gegen sagen nur das es eben in der breiten Masse nicht so sein muss und damit nicht unbedingt ein Grund gegen die Legalisierung ist.
Wenn ich nur nach eigenen Erfahrungen gehe könnte ich auch sagen die Prohibition hat funktioniert bis 19 hatte ich keinen Kontakt mit Drogen außer einem Päckchen Kippen und 2-3x ordentlich einen über den Durst trinken. (kenne aber auch das genaue Gegenteil mittlerweile wo eben genommen wird was die Jugendlichen in die Finger kriegen) 

Nachdem ich aber etwas gelesen habe hab ich gemerkt das Prohibition eben seinen Zweck nicht wirklich erfüllt und nur mehr Probleme schafft als es Verhindert gerade für Menschen die ein ernsthaftes Problem haben und Jugendlich.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2016)

Was aber ist denn dieses ernsthafte Problem? Wenn du damit die Sicht Meinst, befinden wir uns wieder am Anfang der Diskussion. Denn da sagte ich, dass das Problem nicht die Drogen, sondern die Menschen sind. Wie kann man ein Problem mit einer sucht denn überhaupt bekommen? In dem man vorher schon nicht in der Lage war seinen Verstand zu benutzen. Klingt im ersten Moment immer etwas hart, ist aber schlicht so. Ohne Einnahme einer Droge, auch keine Abhängigkeit. Genau dafür ist diese Prohibition ja gedacht. Dass sie Leuten nicht hilft die sich unbedingt in Gefahr bringen wollen ist klar. Da hilft es aber nichts der prohibition die Schuld zu geben. Die liegt ausschließlich bei denen, die sie mit Nachdruck umgehen. 

Ich war übrigens auch mal ein Jugendlichen und hatte keine Probleme. Was du also mit dem letzten Satz meinst, kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

Es ist doch klar das verbotene Sachen den meisten Reiz ausmachen aber im Verhältnis ist die Anzahl der Konsumenten trotzdem geringer als wenn etwas frei zugänglich wäre


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist doch klar das verbotene Sachen den meisten Reiz ausmachen aber im Verhältnis ist die Anzahl der Konsumenten trotzdem geringer als wenn etwas frei zugänglich wäre



Genau das ist ja nicht der Fall  

@Cleriker
Mein letzter Satz war im Grunde irrelevant hatte aber gerade Lust es mit hinzuschreiben 

Die Probleme sind hier eigentlich alle aufgeschrieben:
Argumentation Drogenlegalisierung | Deutscher Hanfverband

Und diese Probleme werden durch die Prohibition nicht beseitigt sondern gibt es zum Teil erst dank der Prohibition also was spricht denn für das jetzige System?
Warum sollte man an etwas festhalten das bisher eben nicht funktioniert ich verstehe es einfach nicht  

@T
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja erklären warum man beim jetzigen System bleiben sollte? Obwohl die Prohibition so viele Probleme bringt die nicht am Drogenkonsum an sich liegen.
Außer man wendet natürlich die Logik von Cleriker an verbieten löst das Problem wenn sich einfach alle daran halten, wenn das nicht der Fall ist liegt es nicht an dem nutzlosen Verbot und es besteht kein Änderungsbedarf 

Übrigens Entkriminalisierung allein löst zwar einige Probleme für Konsumenten und die Strafverfolgung bringt aber auch neue steht in dem Link zu Portugal, da zwar der Konsument aus der Strafverfolgung raus ist aber die gesamten Kriminellen Strukturen dahinter immer noch existieren und sich in Portugal(auch Tschechien) anscheinend sogar zum Teil verschlimmert haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

Meinen Arsch würde ich darauf nicht verwetten  und in vielen Fällen wären die möglichen Ansichten recht spekulativ. Was wäre wenn kann wohl schlecht fundiert untermauern


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Meinen Arsch würde ich darauf nicht verwetten  und in vielen Fällen wären die möglichen Ansichten recht spekulativ. Was wäre wenn kann wohl schlecht fundiert untermauern



In anderen Ländern ist es eben bisher nicht der Fall weder Colorado, Niederlande, Tschechien und Portugal wir könne auch noch auf Uruguay warten die Legalisieren wenigstens richtig und nicht nur eine Entkriminalisierung aber ja ich weiß das ist alles nicht Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

Ja stimmt Colorado ist schon geil


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun? 
Mir ging es dabei um das Thema legalisieren von Cananbis was eben dort passiert ist andere Gesetze interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2016)

Dein letzter Absatz (post 705) irritiert mich etwas. Ist das nicht das was ich schon sagte als du das erste Mal mit Portugal angefangen hast? Nur weil man etwas nicht mehr bestraft verschwindet es nicht. Es gibt nur nicht mehr so viele Fälle in der Statistik. Das wars. Das sind dann so "Fakten" wie sie bei schildover aufgeführt werden. 

Meine Logik lautet zudem nicht, dass man Dinge verbieten soll, sondern dass man sich an Regeln halten soll. Wenn nicht einzelne Individuen meinen würden sie brauchen so einen Quatsch so dringend, dass sie dafür bestehende Gesetze brechen müssen, dann gäb's doch auch keine Beschaffungskriminalität. Das würde dann schon so einige Probleme lösen. Das Problem ist und bleibt die Einstellung der einzelnen, nicht das Verbot. Das Verbot soll nur dazu dienen abzuschrecken, sonst nichts. Bei mir funktioniert das und bei vielen meiner Bekannten auch. Das sind also alles belege dafür dass das Gesetz nicht das Problem ist. Wenn du und ich jetzt aber Fälle kennen wo es eben doch zu Problemen kommt, dann muss man sich schon fragen wieso. Wenn dann die Antwort lautet: einfach weil ich das nehmen will, egal ob erlaubt oder nicht", dann ist auch hier nicht das Verbot das Problem, sondern die Einstellung. Du brauchst das doch nur auf andere Dinge übertragen. Mein Beispiel war das schnell fahren. Nur weil du mir nicht beweisen kannst dass ich jemanden tot fahren werde wenn ich durch die Fußgängerzone mit 130 brettere, heißt das noch lange nicht dass es okay wäre. Oder? Sollte ich das also machen, nur weil ich es will? Genau so ist es auch mit der aktuellen Diskussion hier. Du willst dass ich die Belege liefere zu meiner Vermutung dass durch eine niedrigere Hemmschwelle auch mehr konsumiert wird und demnach nicht weniger Probleme zu erwarten sind. Dann beweis du mir warum ich nicht überall so schnell fahren soll wie ich will. Beides geht nicht ohne weiteres. Du wirst mir aber zustimmen dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich einen Unfall bauen könnte wohl höher liegen wird, stimmts? Ich denke dass wenn mehr Gras gefördert wird auch eher jemand abhängig wird, eher jemand mal unbedarft doch bekifft ins Auto steigt, eher mehr Kinder und Jugendliche damit nicht zurecht kommen. Du meinetwegen, dass dies auf gar keinen Fall auch nur bei einem einzigen mehr als jetzt so sein könnte? Falls nicht, ist meine Angst/Vermutung Genau so gültig wie die die gegen unbegrenzten brettern gilt.


----------



## efdev (15. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dein letzter Absatz (post 705) irritiert mich etwas. Ist das nicht das was ich schon sagte als du das erste Mal mit Portugal angefangen hast? Nur weil man etwas nicht mehr bestraft verschwindet es nicht. Es gibt nur nicht mehr so viele Fälle in der Statistik. Das wars. Das sind dann so "Fakten" wie sie bei schildover aufgeführt werden.


Wie kommst du jetzt darauf? Ich gehe mal davon aus du willst auf den Konsum anspielen dieser wird jetzt genauso erfasst wie auch vorher und hat nichts mit der Kriminalstatistik zu tun, vielleicht versteh ich auch gerade einfach nicht was du mir sagen willst 

Auf den Rest gehe ich gar nicht weiter ein dann lebe du weiter in deiner Traumwelt in der sich jeder an alle Gesetze hält das eben diese Traumwelt nie Existieren wird sollte zwar auch dir klar sein aber Träum gerne weiter  (was übrigens doch deine Logik ist denn etwas verbieten löst das Problem in deiner Traumwelt )


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2016)

Und wieder reagierst du wie ein bockiges Kind! 

Zu dem ersten Teil könnte ich jetzt auch eine Vermutung anstellen warum du das gerade nicht verstehst (obwohl echt klar). Das dürfte aber wohl jeder erraten. Pass bloß die nächsten Tage bei Kontrollen auf, nicht dass dir der Lappen "unverschuldet" weggenommen wird...


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Da brauch ich mir keinen Kopf machen weder fahr ich im Moment Auto noch habe ich seit Silvester irgendeinen Kontakt mit Drogen gehabt sowohl legal als auch illegal 

Aber ich Interessiere mich eben gerne für Schwachsinn deswegen finde ich das Thema Prohibition so interessant 

Zum ersten Teil wäre es dennoch nett wenn du mir noch einmal genauer erläuterst was dich am Portugal Beispiel stört.
Seit der Entkriminalisierung:
-Kriminelle Strukturen sind anscheinend Gewachsen (Möglichkeiten warum steht in dem Bericht)
-Konsum ist nicht gestiegen zumindest nicht auf die Entkriminalisierung zurückzuführen da zu der Zeit Europaweit der Konsum angestiegen ist.
-Laut Bericht ist sogar der Konsum unter Jugendlichen gesunken aber warum stand leider nicht dabei nur eben das es nach der Entkriminalisierung passiert ist würde ich aber nicht als Folge dessen sehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Mir ging es dabei um das Thema legalisieren von Cananbis was eben dort passiert ist andere Gesetze interessieren mich nicht.


Es hat in dem Fall damit etwas zu tun weil du dir nur Gesetze raus suchst die dir passen. Es gibt aber kein Land welches nur gute Gesetze bietet. Von daher habe ich lieber keine Drogen und damit auch nicht so komische Gesetze.
Ich finde es nur etwas komisch wenn man nicht auf deiner Wellenlänge ist das man in der Traumwelt lebt wo es doch eher dann dein Part wäre mit dem Traum der freien Drogen.
Beschaffungskriminalität sehe ich bei Canabis noch nicht eher bei den Drogen die danach kommen können


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Eine Welt in der es keine Drogen gibt und keiner welche Konsumiert unabhängig davon ob diese Legal oder Illegal sind ist eine Traumwelt das müsste doch mittlerweile der letzte gemerkt haben selbst da wo es die Todesstrafe auf Drogen gibt werden diese Konsumiert usw.

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum uns hier im Thread Gesetze interessieren sollten die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben .
Aber warum man sich nicht an guten Ansätzen ein Beispiel nehmen kann ohne gleich die Negativen zu übernehmen musst du mir mal Erklären


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

Das hatte ich doch schon mehrfach erwähnt. Gesetze zum Drogenkonsum vom Land X, Steuererleichterungen vom Land Y und ein freies Leben vom Land Z. In dem Sinne übertreibe ich wahrscheinlich aber deine Forderung ist ja auch nicht anders. Ich bringe es jetzt einfach noch mal auf den Punkt, es gibt kein Schlaraffenland wo eben alles passen würde.
Mir persönlich ist es egal was jeder macht und natürlich kann man Wünsche äußern. Mir gefällt auch einiges nicht aber trotzdem ist mir ein eigenes Gesetz lieber wie die Kopie aus einem anderen Land


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2016)

Du schreibst es doch selbst:
Konsum gleich geblieben, aber bei Jugendlichen gesunken. Bedeutet dass die Sorte der dummen Jugendlichen die es nur genommen haben weil es verboten war gesunken ist. Dagegen haben es mehr Erwachsenen konsumiert die durch ein Verbot vorher abgeschreckt waren (demnach hat ein Verbot sehr wohl etwas gebracht). 
Also nochmal erwähnen, der Konsum blieb unterm Strich gleich. Die kriminellen Strukturen sind aber gewachsen. 
Fazit: unterm Strich negative Entwicklung! Also denkbar schlechtes Beispiel!


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Richtig durch Entkriminalisierung statt Legalisierung wie es hier in D gefordert wird das ist eben der Nachteil wenn man an die Sache nur Halbherzige wie in Portugal herangeht und nur Entkriminalisiert 
Aber vielleicht ist dir auch nicht bekannt was der Unterschied ist:
Entkriminalisierung – Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2016)

Drogen bzw. "Genussmittel" hat der Mensch doch schon mehr oder weniger immer konsumiert, Bier haben schon die alten Chinesen und Ägypter gebraut, Tabakkonsum geht noch auf die amerikanischen Ureinwohner zurück. Selbst bei Tieren ist man sich nicht mehr sicher, Pflanzen mit berauschender Wirkung gab es auch vor über Hundertmillionen Jahren, wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass sich Dinosaurier nicht - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - "breit" gefressen haben?


----------



## Andregee (16. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Problem mit einer sucht denn überhaupt bekommen? In dem man vorher schon nicht in der Lage war seinen Verstand zu benutzen. .



Schätze dich glücklich, das dein Leben in entsprechenden Bahnen verlaufen ist , das du nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen bist, dein Seelenheil im Drogenrausch suchen zu müssen. Deine Äußerung ist einfach nur menschenverachtend, da die geistige und gesellschaftliche Entwicklung von weitaus mehr abhängt, als vom Willen oder Kompetenz, seinen Verstand einzusetzen. 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja stimmt Colorado ist schon geil



Auch bei uns gibt es schwachsinnige Gesetze, wie wir ja gerade bei der Böhmermann Geschichte merken.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Schätze dich glücklich, das dein Leben in entsprechenden Bahnen verlaufen ist , das du nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen bist, dein Seelenheil im Drogenrausch suchen zu müssen. Deine Äußerung ist einfach nur menschenverachtend, da die geistige und gesellschaftliche Entwicklung von weitaus mehr abhängt, als vom Willen oder Kompetenz, seinen Verstand einzusetzen.
> 
> "Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


Oha, jetzt wird's interessant! Dann erzähl doch mal was das für Bahnen waren in denen mein Leben verlaufen ist. Die Sachen wie Armut, einen brutalen Vater, an Krebs sterbende Mutter als meine Schwestern und ich noch vor der Pubertät waren, einen Vermieter der wusste dass der Vater bis in die Nacht arbeiten musste um uns irgendwie über die runden zu kriegen und sich dann nachts wenn die Kinder allein waren Zugang zum Haus vesrchafft hat und ihnen an die Wäsche wollte, Hauptschule (damit die Schwester dort nicht alleine ist) mit einglaufenen, alten Klamotten und ohne Geld für Schulbücher, oder Klassenfahrten, dadurch und durch die Verweigerung schwächere/kleinere zu ärgern, frech zu Lehrern oder anderen Schülern zu sein, oder z.B. Drogen zu probieren immer Sonderling. Bitte vergiss all diese Dinge nicht bei deinen Ausführungen.

Ich sagte hier schon mehrfach dass ich über nichts richte, dass ich nicht glaube auch halbwegs beurteilen zu können.

Jetzt bist du dran? Entspricht das dem was du über meine Bahnen sagen wolltest? Wo lang der Weg geht der vor einem liegt kann man als Kind oder Jugendlicher nur gering beeinflussen, wie man ihn beschreitet allerdings schon. Entweder man geht den leichten Weg (in irgend einer Form immer auch auf Kosten anderer), oder man bleibt standhaft und akzeptiert, dass es schwer ist. Die Willensstärke Dazu muss jeder selbst aufbringen. Wenn wir unseren Kindern aber schon vormachen dass beispielsweise Drogen helfen mit Problemen klar zu kommen (was für ein Unsinn), wie sollen sie dann je die nötige Stärke entwickeln um mit schwierigen Situationen umgehen zu können? Wenn wir durch unser handeln schon anderen diese Fähigkeit nehmen, nehmen wir Ihnen auch ein großes Stück Chance auf ihr Seelenheil (dein Einwand).


----------



## efdev (16. April 2016)

Das Drogen kein Heilmittel für die eigenen Probleme oder Seelische Einschnitte  ist sollte jedem klar sein (wobei Psychedelische Drogen als Therapie bestimmt Potential hätten aber dafür fehlt wie immer Forschung) ist es auch den meisten sonst hätten wir viel mehr abhängige  

Was jetzt aber generell schlecht am Drogenkonsum sein soll und das ganze mit Willensstärke zu tun  
Könntest du das bitte weiter ausführen was denn am Drogenkonsum an sich so schlimm ist und warum die Person die Drogen nimmt Willensschwach ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch bei uns gibt es schwachsinnige Gesetze, wie wir ja gerade bei der Böhmermann Geschichte merken.


Stimmt, so etwas bietet ja jedes Land aber die USA bieten da am meisten.


> was denn am Drogenkonsum an sich so schlimm ist und warum die Person die Drogen nimmt Willensschwach ist?


Weil eine gewisse Gefahr besteht das man mehr braucht mit der Zeit und irgendwann die härteren Sachen nachrücken? Muss nicht so kommen aber je nach Veranlagung kann es dazu kommen


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2016)

Schenke einen Typen mit ernsten, sozialen Problemen eine Tüte Gras und warte ab, was passiert.

Alkohol oder Marihuana sind was völlig anderes als Heroin oder meinetwegen Crystal Meth. 
Ein gestandener, vernünftiger Mensch würde die letzten beiden denke ich, auch in den schlimmsten Situationen, nicht nehmen.
Bei ersterem wäre ich mir dann aber nicht mehr so sicher.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Weil eine gewisse Gefahr besteht das man mehr braucht mit der Zeit und irgendwann die härteren Sachen nachrücken? Muss nicht so kommen aber je nach Veranlagung kann es dazu kommen


Kann bei Alkohol genauso passieren.
Und was meinst du bitte mit "Veranlagung"?
Dass es Leute gibt, die ein Gen für Drogenkonsum haben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

Alk hatte ich da auch nicht ausgeschlossen genauso wenig wie auch das Nikotin. Ich nenne es dann Willensstärke anstatt Veranlagung wobei es sicher auch Menschen gibt die meinen den Konsum erhöhen zu müssen weil es nicht mehr reicht ( was ich ja schon erwähnte ) oder eben der Reiz was neues ausprobieren zu müssen


----------



## efdev (17. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Weil eine gewisse Gefahr besteht das man mehr braucht mit der Zeit und irgendwann die härteren Sachen nachrücken? Muss nicht so kommen aber je nach Veranlagung kann es dazu kommen



Wie kommst du eigentlich immer auf diesen Schmu? 
Das hat auch nichts mit einer Veranlagung zu tun das was du vielleicht meinst ist die Affinität zu bestimmten Drogen z.B. jemand der viel lange und hart Arbeitet eine dementsprechend höhere Chance hat von aufputschenden Drogen abhängig zu werden.

Aber wenn sich jemand darüber bewusst ist sollte auch das kein Problem sein und bei einer vernünftigen Drogenpolitik sollte so etwas auch erkannt und den Menschen geholfen werden  

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das alles was mit Drogen zu tun hat bei dir noch Stark als Teufelszeug geprägt ist kann das sein? 
Ein interessanter Beitrag zu Sucht mal anschauen vielleicht hilft es dir zu verstehen woher Sucht kommt  :
Addiction - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Alk hatte ich da auch nicht ausgeschlossen genauso wenig wie auch das Nikotin. Ich nenne es dann Willensstärke anstatt Veranlagung wobei es sicher auch Menschen gibt die meinen den Konsum erhöhen zu müssen weil es nicht mehr reicht ( was ich ja schon erwähnte ) oder eben der Reiz was neues ausprobieren zu müssen


Es kommt auf die sozialen Kreise an und wie dort was tabuisiert wird.
Drogen haben ja unterschiedliche Auswirkungen, es gibt Leute, die saufen sich bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit und schnupfen dann am nächsten Morgen Koks um wieder hochzukommen.^^
Dann gibt es die, für die eine ordentliche Prügelei die beste "Droge" ist.
Oder in _World of Warcraft_ vor der so harten und schlimmen Realität fliehen.

Kann alles zur Sucht werden, manche nehmen psychoaktive Substanzen nur ein, um sich selber näher zu kommen, bestimmte Erinnerungen verstärkt wieder hervorzurrufen, ecetera, ecetera.

Dass eine Droge aber zur so genannten Einstiegsdroge wird, bedarf es schon mehr, es ist ein Unterschied, ob jemand zum kurzweiligen Vergnügen Alk oder Gras nimmt (z.B. eben auf Partys) oder ob jemand seinem Leben entfliehen will. Im letzteren Fall ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Alkkonsumenten auf stärkeres umzusteigen genauso hoch wie beim Kiffer.


----------



## efdev (17. April 2016)

Das mit der Einstiegsdroge kann doch keiner mehr ernst meinen  
Wenn es überhaupt eine Einstiegsdroge gibt wären es die Legalen aber genau genommen gibt es keine wirkliche Einstiegsdroge auch nicht Cannabis.
Drugcom: Topthema: Einstiegsdroge Cannabis?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

> Wie kommst du eigentlich immer auf diesen Schmu?


Ist es nicht und ich sage doch auch nicht das du die rosarote Brille absetzen solltest. 
Ich habe es im Umfeld selbst schon mehrfach erlebt und ich selbst war mal eine Zeit süchtig nach etwas was mir nicht gut tat.
Es kann eben durch Veranlagung / Willensstärke, dem sozialen Umfeld sowie der persönlichen Lage dazu kommen das man weiter abdriftet


----------



## efdev (17. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist es nicht und ich sage doch auch nicht das du die rosarote Brille absetzen solltest.



Das hat wenig mit einer rosaroten Brille zu tun als mehr damit nicht die Augen vor der Realität zu verschließen


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Na dann hör doch auf damit!
Bestimmt zehn mal wird hier im Thread erwähnt dass Alkohol nur weil es legal ist, noch lange nichts gutes ist und es etliche Trinker gibt. Im nächsten Zug wird noch eine Droge gefordert weil bei Alk geht's ja auch... 

Du hast übrigens noch immer nicht beantworten warum Jugendliche Gras "brauchen", beziehungsweise warum überhaupt jemand es "braucht" (Therapien für schwere Erkrankungen ausgenommen).


----------



## azzih (17. April 2016)

Es geht nicht um "brauchen" sondern das freiheitliche Recht darauf als Erwachsener auch unvernünftige Dinge machen zu dürfen, einfach weil ich es in einer freien Gesellschaft eben für mich entscheiden darf. Ich brauche keinen Staat der mich bemuttert und mir vorschreibt was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe, auch wenn Deutsche generell leider ständig nach Verboten schreien. Als mündiger Bürger soll man alle Freiheiten haben, so lange ich damit keinem anderen schade.  Wenn ich gerne ab und an Drogen konsumieren möchte und ein Rauschzustand haben will (übrigens eine Praxis die so alt ist wie die Menschheit selbst) dann soll ich das auch machen dürfen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Genau wie mit 130 km/h an Kindergaärten vorbei zu donnern, oder mit einer Knarre in der Innenstadt herumballern. Wenn man niemanden erwischt, spricht ja nichts dagegen, stimmts? Wenn du für dich entscheidest zu kiffen, wird das ja auch zu 100 Prozent niemals vielleicht ein Kind, einen Jugendlichen, oder einen psychisch gefährdeten Menschen zu irgendetwas verleiten... richtig?


----------



## azzih (17. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Genau wie mit 130 km/h an Kindergaärten vorbei zu donnern, oder mit einer Knarre in der Innenstadt herumballern. Wenn man niemanden erwischt, spricht ja nichts dagegen, stimmts? Wenn du für dich entscheidest zu kiffen, wird das ja auch zu 100 Prozent niemals vielleicht ein Kind, einen Jugendlichen, oder einen psychisch gefährdeten Menschen zu irgendetwas verleiten... richtig?



Schwachsinnige Argumente. Deine beispiele gefährden andere Menschen ergo sollte verboten sein. Kiffen zu Hause gefährdet genau wen nochmal? Und dieses "verleiten" Argument ist auch keins: Wo tue ich das genau bei privatem Drogenkonsum? Und gehst du nie als Fussgänger mal über ne rote Ampel obwohl das vielleicht die psychisch labile Junge Dame neben dir verleiten könnte das gleiche zu tun? Oder gar das Benutzen der Rolltreppe, am Ende versucht das dieser arme Rollifahrer auch, gar nicht vorzustellen zu was das führen könnte 

Mal im Ernst, gewisse Eigenverantwortung setzt man im gesellschaftlichen Leben einfach vorraus und ich kann nicht bei jedem Akt davon ausgehen das irgendjemand meinem vielleicht unvernünftigen  Beispiel folgen könnte. Das Leben ist nicht nur ne ernste "arbeite und stirb"-Beschäftigung, sondern soll auch Spaß machen. Willst du als nächstes Zocken verbieten, denn ich zitiere dich "du hast mir immer noch nicht beantwortet, warum das jemand brauchen sollte"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

> Hause gefährdet genau wen nochmal? Und dieses "verleiten" Argument ist  auch keins: Wo tue ich das genau bei privatem Drogenkonsum?


Man könnte dort die Vorbildfunktion gegenüber der Jugend sehen und im Freundeskreis kann man sehrwohl auch jemanden dazu verleiten weil es ja so toll ist mit Drogen.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens noch immer nicht beantworten warum Jugendliche Gras "brauchen", beziehungsweise warum überhaupt jemand es "braucht" (Therapien für schwere Erkrankungen ausgenommen).



Wieso sollte jemand überhaupt etwas "brauchen"?
Du brauchst Dinge, ohne die du nicht leben kannst, keine Frage. Wasser und so.
Aber du brauchst weder alkoholische Getränke, noch Softdrinks oder zu fettes Essen oder Süßigkeiten.
Trotzdem gibt es eine Milliarden schwere Industrie, die sich damit dumm und dusselig verdient.
Es sind eben Genussmittel und das sagt es auch schon, es geht um den Genuss.  Der Mensch will mehr haben als er zum Leben braucht.
Der eine trinkt am Wochenende immer 10 Bier, der nächste futtert 4 Tafeln Schokolade und wieder ein anderer springt mit dem Fallschirm vom Hochhaus.


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte jemand überhaupt etwas "brauchen"?
> Du brauchst Dinge, ohne die du nicht leben kannst, keine Frage. Wasser und so.
> Aber du brauchst weder alkoholische Getränke, noch Softdrinks oder zu fettes Essen oder Süßigkeiten.
> Trotzdem gibt es eine Milliarden schwere Industrie, die sich damit dumm und dusselig verdient.
> ...


Und wie viele Menschen würden für Cola oder Schokolade ihren Führerschein riskieren?


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und wie viele Menschen würden für Cola oder Schokolade ihren Führerschein riskieren?


...und wie viele Menschen würden für Alkohol ihren Führerschein riskieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

Da macht sich die Masse bestimmt keine Gedanken drum. Wenn ich irgendetwas vor habe kann ich doch entsprechend reagieren und eine Vorsorge treffen


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wie viele Menschen würden für Alkohol ihren Führerschein riskieren?


Sag mal auf welcher Seite stehst du gerade? Liest sich schwer nach meiner! Jedenfalls spricht das Beispiel Alkohol definitiv gegen Drogen und nicht für noch eine weitere!


----------



## efdev (17. April 2016)

Es spricht gegen Drogen aber nicht für ein Verbot


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2016)

Für dich vielleicht!


----------



## Andregee (17. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und wie viele Menschen würden für Cola oder Schokolade ihren Führerschein riskieren?


Wenn es verboten wäre, sehr viele. 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## Two-Face (18. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sag mal auf welcher Seite stehst du gerade? Liest sich schwer nach meiner! Jedenfalls spricht das Beispiel Alkohol definitiv gegen Drogen und nicht für noch eine weitere!


War das bisher nicht erkenntlich?
Ich bin für eine starke Besteuerung aller Art von Genussmittel, da kann man auch Marihuana mitreinnehmen, im Falle einer Legalisierung, die ich auch nicht weiter schlimm finden würde.

Und was soll das mit der Seite?
Für gewöhnlich stehe ich auf meiner eigenen, mir egal ob sich die mit denen von anderen überdeckt oder nicht.


----------



## Andregee (18. April 2016)

Wie sieht die Statistik in den skandinavischen Ländern, die Alkohol bekanntlich hoch besteuern, bezüglich Alkoholmissbrauch aus? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das zumindest im Rahmen positive Auswirkungen hat. 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Viele Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene nutzen dann am Wochenende mal gerne die Fährverbindungen um sich günstig abzuschießend und dabei gleich noch zollfrei einzukaufen.
Hat dann mit Genuss oder Party nix zu tun, sondern quasi Koma-Saufen.

So gesehen ein Argument gegen ein Verbot.

Eine hohe Besteuerung und gleichzeitige Legalisierung würde dem Schwarzmarkt eher noch Vorschub leisten, denke ich.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Eine hohe Besteuerung und gleichzeitige Legalisierung würde dem Schwarzmarkt eher noch Vorschub leisten, denke ich.


Nicht unbedingt es kommt auf den Endpreis an und da ist selbst mit ordentlich Steuern genug Spielraum um an Schwarzmarktpreis zu bleiben und gleichzeitig bessere Qualität zu haben.
Der Vorteil bei Cannabis ist eben das es nicht viel braucht zum Wachsen, sehr einfach anzubauen ist und damit für quasi nichts an Kosten herzustellen.

Was dem Schwarzmarkt am besten eindämmen/verhindern sollte wäre eine Kombination aus CSC/Coffeeshop und Eigenanbau bis zu einer bestimmten Anzahl an Pflanzen.

Bei anderen Drogen hat man wiederum andere Probleme bei der Legalisierung aber da gibt es auch noch keine Konzepte für  da Politik die Geschwindigkeit einer Schnecke oder langsamer hat.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Die Qualität des erhältlichen Grases ist doch schon bei weitem höher (was den Wirkstoffgehalt angeht), als früher.

Klar ist es einfach anzubauen, dennoch entstünden bei offiziellem Anbau/Ernte/Vertrieb teilweise höhere Kosten. Qualitätsmangment, gleichbleibender THC-Gehalt usw. Alles Dinge, die bei Lebens- und Genussmitteln eingehalten werden müssen.
Auch mit ein Grund, warum medizinisches Cannabis so teuer ist.

Wenn dann neben den Dollarzeichen in den Augen der einzelnen Vertriebspartner, Groß- und Zwischenhändler auch noch Steuern draufkommen, wird der Preis unmöglich unter dem des Schwarzmarktes liegen.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Die Qualität des erhältlichen Grases ist doch schon bei weitem höher (was den Wirkstoffgehalt angeht), als früher.
> 
> Klar ist es einfach anzubauen, dennoch entstünden bei offiziellem Anbau/Ernte/Vertrieb teilweise höhere Kosten. Qualitätsmangment, gleichbleibender THC-Gehalt usw. Alles Dinge, die bei Lebens- und Genussmitteln eingehalten werden müssen.
> Auch mit ein Grund, warum medizinisches Cannabis so teuer ist.
> ...



Was die Leute sich immer am Wirkstoffgehalt aufgeilen  für den Medizinischen Nutzer ist die endgültige menge nicht von Relevanz eher das Verhältnis (da die Kosten demnächst hoffentlich endlich übernommen werden von der KK) was auch die Wirkung beeinflusst für den Hobby Kiffer ist es im Endeffekt auch nicht von Relevanz --> wenn es nicht reicht wird einfach nachgelegt man muss nicht aus allem immer eine Wissenschaft machen .
Allerdings werden die Kontrollen trotzdem eingeführt ist letztendlich auch gut so siehe Colorado (ist echt nen prima Beispiel )
Zumal die ständigen Kontrollen anscheinend gar nicht so schwer sind wenn man mal nach Israel schaut die schon seit längerem Cannabis umfangreich als Medizin nutzen allem voran in der Krebsbehandlung scheint also nicht so schwer zu sein.

Medizinisches Cannabis ist so teuer unter anderem weil es Importiert wird 1g 15-18€ für eine Arznei ist also gar nicht mal so viel Teurer als der Coffeeshop oder gutes Schwarzmarktmaterial in der falschen Gegend  und in Colorad liegt der Preis im Shop ungefähr 1/4 höher im Vergleich zu nicht Kontrollierter unbekannter Wahre von dem komischen Kerl aus der Seitengasse da ist die Überlegung wo ich hingehe bestimmt nicht schwer 

Übrigens ist auch Wirkstoff nicht gleich Qualität was man zum Teil auf dem Schwarzmarkt angeboten kriegt  und dann ist es meist nicht mal Sauber da zahle ich gerne 1/4 mehr oder setz mir selber 3 Pflänzchen in den Garten für meinen Jahresbedarf wenn es denn mal irgendwann erlaubt ist.


----------



## Two-Face (18. April 2016)

Steuern kann man anpassen, man kann sie gerade soweit aufschlagen, dass es noch billiger, als beim Dealer nebenan ist.
Wer weiß, vielleicht bräucht man bei Marihuana gar keine hohen Steuern, wenn die Qualitätskontrolle (die dann garantieren muss, dass die Ware auch wirklich mindestens gleichwertig mit den Schwarzmarkt-Produkten ist) so genug Geld kostet.
So oder so, es ist und bleibt ein Genussmittel (außer vielleicht man bekommt es verschrieben), man kann Steuern aufschlagen und der Staat macht dadurch mehr Kohle. Muss eben wie gesagt auch für Zigaretten und Alkohol gelten, das (b)raucht () nunmal keiner zum Überleben.

Genauso kann man auch das 20L-PS-Monster für diejenigen stärker besteuern, die es eigentlich nicht bräuchten und damit sinnlos die Umwelt kaputtfahren.

Allgemein wäre ich mal für eine triftige Steuerreform, aber das ist jetzt hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht bräucht man bei Marihuana gar keine hohen Steuern, wenn die Qualitätskontrolle (die dann garantieren muss, dass die Ware auch wirklich mindestens gleichwertig mit den Schwarzmarkt-Produkten ist) so genug Geld kostet.
> So oder so, es ist und bleibt ein Genussmittel (außer vielleicht man bekommt es verschrieben),



Naja das sind für die Qualitätskontrollen einmalige Kosten für Geräte und ansonsten halt geschultes Personal aber so genau bin ich da nicht drin dürfte aber als Startinvestition kein großes Problem sein 

Was die Steuer für die Medizinischen Nutzer angeht ist es in Colorado steuerfrei und hier in D soll bald die Krankenkasse die Kosten für das Apotheken Gras übernehmen müssen.
Wenn denn das Gesetz endlich vorwärts geht sollt aber spätestens Ende des Jahres soweit sein ist schon einmal ein Gewinn für die Bevölkerung  
Auch wenn die Politik immer noch probiert den Menschen die Medizin zu entziehen durch einen abartig langen Weg bis zur Ausnahmegenehmigung hoffentlich ändert sich da auch bald was


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

Steuern mögen in gewissen Gebiete was bringen aber wo der Schmuggel eingesessen ist wird man doch eher zu den Stellen gehen wo es dann doch günstiger wäre.


----------



## Two-Face (18. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Steuern mögen in gewissen Gebiete was bringen aber wo der Schmuggel eingesessen ist wird man doch eher zu den Stellen gehen wo es dann doch günstiger wäre.


Tja, dazu sag' ich dann nur: Weg mit dem Schengen-Abkommen.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Steuern mögen in gewissen Gebiete was bringen aber wo der Schmuggel eingesessen ist wird man doch eher zu den Stellen gehen wo es dann doch günstiger wäre.



Jetzt erkläre mir doch mal warum ich Cannabis kaufen soll von dem ich im Grunde nichts weiß rein gar nichts statt für 3€ mehr kontrollierte Qualität und alle den anderen Vorteilen eines Coffeeshops oder CSC?  

Ist ja nicht als wäre der Preis so viel höher wenn wir von dem 1/4 mehr ausgehen über dem wahrscheinlich gestrecktem, unbekannten Straßengras vom komischen Kerl aus der Gasse wo man um die 10€ für 1g zahlt.
Du glaubst da geht noch jemand hin wenn ich für 13€ kontrollierte Qualität mit Auswahl zwischen Sorten mit unterschiedlichen Verhältnissen der Cannabinoide samt Beratung etc. legal 10m weiter kriege?

Und die 10€ für Straßengras ist noch nett je nach Gegend kostet es auch mehr und das für Dreck


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. April 2016)

Warum verkauf(t)en sich Jin-Ling Zigaretten wie doof, obwohl doch irgendwann jeder mitbekommen haben sollte, dass das der reinste Mist ist?

Weil Geiz geil ist, ganz einfach

Gleiches in abgeschwächter Form für irgendwelche importierten  russischen L&M, italienischen E@mail und ähnlichen Zigarettenmarken. Wenn man nicht ganz doof ist, kann man sich an drei Fingern abzählen, dass das zumindest nicht alles osteuropäische Duty-Free Ware ist, die von Vietnamesen und weiter im Westen halt von Deutschrussen, Bulgaren und Polen vertrieben werden.

Da wird vom Endkunden auch teilweise bis zu 3€/Schachtel für bezahlt.

Ach übrigens, vor gut 20 Jahren hat das Gramm gerade mal 10 DM gekostet. 

@Two-Face
Zigaretten werden ordentlich besteuert. "PS-Monster" auch (CO2-Ausstoss und über die Mineralölsteuer sogar zusätzlich je nach Verbrauch)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

Richtig " Geiz ist Geil " und mehr für weniger Geld und zumindest hier gibt es ja noch keinen legalen Handel womit sich für viele die Frage erübrigt


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Mir fällt zumindest kein Raucher ein den ich kenne der den billigen Mist Raucht  außer die Personen die eh aus einer der genannten Gegenden kommen und dort öfter im Urlaub sind.
Gibt es denn Zahlen dazu das ein großer Teil eben solche Zigaretten statt den hier Kaufbaren raucht? 

Mehr für weniger Geld muss übrigens nicht Stimmen denn gestreckt wird um weniger für mehr zu verkaufen  da gebe ich lieber 3€ mehr aus und kriege auch 1g und nicht 0,8g+0,2 Blei, Sand oder anderes  

Stimmt noch gibt es keinen legalen Handel der wird aber kommen früher oder später


----------



## Two-Face (18. April 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> Zigaretten werden ordentlich besteuert. "PS-Monster" auch (CO2-Ausstoss und über die Mineralölsteuer sogar zusätzlich je nach Verbrauch)


Da könnte man aber schon noch weiter gehen. Bei der Tabaksteuer tuhen weitere 9% auch nicht weh und die fetten Karren würde ich nur für die günstiger machen, die so ein Fahrzeug auch wirklich brauchen, z.B. viel transportieren. Aber das ginge hier am Thema vorbei, wie gesagt, ein allgemeines Überdenken der hiesigen Steuern sollte hier nicht weiter ausgeführt werden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

Sicher, jeder Händler trägt ein Schild um den Hals mit folgender Aufschrift: Hier gibt es gestreckte Ware .
Bei Kippen würde ich persönlich auch keine Ling Ling kaufen oder Malbüro und wie Zeugs auch alles an Namen trägt. Aber wer nur eine schmale Kasse hat und eben Gelüste hat der kauft bei passenden Möglichkeiten eben aus solchen Quellen


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicher, jeder Händler trägt ein Schild um den Hals mit folgender Aufschrift: Hier gibt es gestreckte Ware .


Wenn man nicht gerade die Quelle kennt woher das Cannabis kommt muss man leider eher davon ausgehen das es gestreckt ist als das es sauber ist 

Das stimmt das wenn man etwas haben will eben auch für weniger Geld Dreck kauft sofern man sich etwas anderes nicht leisten kann, aber wieso ist das ein Grund dem Rest der wohl der Großteil sein sollte die Möglichkeit verwehren muss eben das nicht machen zu müssen?
Die Shops in den Niederlanden (schlechtes Beispiel das Gras da ist im Grunde auch nur vom Schwarzmarkt), Colorado und die CSC in Spanien sind nicht gerade leer


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade die Quelle kennt woher das Cannabis kommt muss man leider eher davon ausgehen das es gestreckt ist als das es sauber ist



Wenn es aus einer legalen Quelle kommt -- ich nehme also an, dass man das dann legalisiert hat -- wird es ein Gütesiegel bekommen, das garantiert, dass da auch nur das drin ist, was drin sein soll.
Wer sagt denn, dass man das Zeugs überall kaufen können muss?
Legale Schmerzmittel kriege ich auch nur in einer Apotheke und nicht auf dem Flohmarkt.
Und wer sich Schmerzmittel übers Internet irgendwo im Ausland kauft, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn nicht das drin ist, was drin sein soll.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass man das Zeugs überall kaufen können muss?
> Legale Schmerzmittel kriege ich auch nur in einer Apotheke und nicht auf dem Flohmarkt.


Ich bin davon ausgegangen Dr Bakterius meinte den Dealer um die Ecke mit dem Schild und nicht das fiktive Cannabis Fachgeschäft.

Bisher war der einzige mit solchen bedenken das es überall verkauft wird Cleriker, er scheint die Angst zu haben das Päckchen Cannabis steht demnächst neben den Alk an der Supermarktkasse


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Der Dealer um die Ecke versucht maximalen Gewinn zu erzielen.
Der hat das Zeugs ja auch von einem anderen Dealer gekauft und streckt es dann noch mal.
Der nächste, der das Zeugs dann kauft, wird es noch mal stecken, wenn er es weiter verkauft, usw.
Qualitätscheck ist nun mal wichtig. Ich kaufe mir auch keinen billigen Fusel auf dem Schmwarzmarkt, nur weil der dort 30% günstiger ist als im Markt meines Vertrauens.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2016)

Sag ich ja deswegen meinte ich das man eben davon ausgehen muss das es gestreckt ist, außer man kennt die Quelle aus der es kommt und damit meine ich nicht man kennt seinen Dealer der hat meist auch keinen Plan was er da verkauft 

Aber das Problem ist doch schnell gelöst laut Mortler kann man nicht Konsumieren was man nicht kennt ist doch Perfekt 

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich die Argumentation unserer Drogenbeauftragten lieber?


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Bisher war der einzige mit solchen bedenken das es überall verkauft wird Cleriker, er scheint die Angst zu haben das Päckchen Cannabis steht demnächst neben den Alk an der Supermarktkasse



Richtig! Ihr selbst sagt es immer und immer wieder. Es sei nur ein Genussmittel. Wo stehen Gummibärchen, Chips, Schokolade, Kippen und Kurze? Richtig!
Der Einzelhandel kämpft Seit etlichen Jahren darum auch Medikamente anbieten zu dürfen. Dank den Drogenbeauftragten die die so liebst und einer mächtigen Pharmaindustrie die hohe Preise schätzt ist das nicht der Fall. 
Das beste Beispiel bleibt aber der Tabak. Warum denkst du würde das Gras nicht beim Tabak stehen? Wer hält die Konzerne davon ab?


----------



## efdev (20. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel bleibt aber der Tabak. Warum denkst du würde das Gras nicht beim Tabak stehen? Wer hält die Konzerne davon ab?



Die Regulierung die das einfach Verbietet klappt doch auch in allen anderen Ländern die Legalisiert haben oder es gerade machen  .
Informierst du dich überhaupt zu irgendetwas in diesem Bereich? Hast du dir das Cannabis Kontrollgesetz der Grünen mal angeschaut?
Das hatte schon einige gute Ansätze auch wenn es nicht überall Optimal war.

Gestern kam übrigens eine gute Doku auf Arte hier mal der Mediathek link:
Drogen kann man nicht erschiessen | ARTE

(Die Seite von Arte ist echt zum kotzen )


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel bleibt aber der Tabak. Warum denkst du würde das Gras nicht beim Tabak stehen? Wer hält die Konzerne davon ab?



Joa und was wäre so schlimm daran?


----------



## efdev (9. Juni 2016)

Hier mal etwas interessantes wer viel viel Zeit und Lust zum Lesen hat:
Alternativer Drogen- und Suchtbericht | Herausgegeben von akzept e.V. Bundesverband fur akzeptierende Drogenarbeit und humane Drogenpolitk, Deutsche AIDS-Hilfe e.V. und JES Bundesverband e.V.

Und ja es Bedarf einiger Zeit das PDF Dokument ist verdammt lang


----------

